# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  Harrassment of muslim worshippers by rude Christ-worshipers

## Correction

First day under the new president DonaldTrump - 

Islamophobic haters outside a mosque in Washington...

----------

Knightkore (01-23-2017)

----------


## Calypso Jones

is this one of those false flag thingys?

----------

Knightkore (01-23-2017),MrMike (02-06-2017),Old Ridge Runner (01-23-2017),S-N-A-F-U (03-29-2017),samspade (01-23-2017)

----------


## Calypso Jones

if this is for real, they're on their own.  this is not the way to convert muslims to Christianity.   There's a way to do it and it can be done.

----------

East of the Beast (01-23-2017),Knightkore (01-23-2017),KSigMason (01-23-2017),Old Ridge Runner (01-23-2017)

----------


## tiny1

:Yawn:

----------


## MrogersNhood

Le Snore.

----------

QuaseMarco (03-10-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> First day under the new president DonaldTrump - 
> 
> Islamophobic haters outside a mosque in Washington...


Lets see harassment versus:



{In the war that Islam started and continues from its past to the current modern day.....harassment and beheading are obviously equivalent.....NOT!}

----------

Big Bird (02-15-2017),Frankenvoter (01-23-2017),Jim Scott (03-31-2017),Quark (04-13-2017),QuaseMarco (01-24-2017),Rickity Plumber (02-01-2017)

----------


## Roadmaster

> First day under the new president DonaldTrump - 
> 
> Islamophobic haters outside a mosque in Washington...


 That is not how we do it. These are the type of street preachers that will stand in front of a sodomite bar as if they are going to save someone.

----------


## Correction

The fact that Trump had been elected president was not even the most  awful part; the fact that sixty million common Americans picked him up  on that misogynistic pedestal and transported him to the White House  with their own hands, instilling a deeper feeling of sheer dread in the  hearts of Muslims not only in America, but across the globe. 

These Americans voted for Trump in spite of his blatant propagation and  endorsement of misogyny, racism, xenophobia and extreme  Islamophobia. With Trump’s election as president, all Muslim American’s  deep-rooted fears became reality.

----------


## Knightkore

> The fact that Trump had been elected president was not even the most  awful part; the fact that sixty million common Americans picked him up  on that misogynistic pedestal and transported him to the White House  with their own hands, instilling a deeper feeling of sheer dread in the  hearts of Muslims not only in America, but across the globe. 
> 
> These Americans voted for Trump in spite of his blatant propagation and  endorsement of misogyny, racism, xenophobia and extreme  Islamophobia. With Trump’s election as president, all Muslim American’s  deep-rooted fears became reality.


But you have it upside down and backassward.....Islam propagates.....misogyny, racism, xenophobia and infidelophobia.....the blood runs like rivers down through history.....the fact you deny this and stand up for the murderers.....frankly makes you a domestic enemy.....

----------

Big Bird (02-15-2017),Dr. Felix Birdbiter (01-23-2017),Jim Scott (03-31-2017),Old Ridge Runner (01-23-2017),potlatch (03-18-2017),Quark (04-13-2017),QuaseMarco (01-24-2017),S-N-A-F-U (03-29-2017),samspade (01-23-2017),Unca Walt (01-23-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> The fact that Trump had been elected president was not even the most  awful part; the fact that sixty million common Americans picked him up  on that misogynistic pedestal and transported him to the White House  with their own hands, instilling a deeper feeling of sheer dread in the  hearts of Muslims not only in America, but across the globe. 
> 
> These Americans voted for Trump in spite of his blatant propagation and  endorsement of misogyny, racism, xenophobia and extreme  Islamophobia. With Trump’s election as president, all Muslim American’s  deep-rooted fears became reality.





{Just because your ideology did not put ALL of America into a submissive mode to do your bidding under fear.....means one thing.....yes.....those who insist on defending those at war with us and excusing their atrocities.....SHOULD fear justice.  Period.}

----------

Big Dummy (01-23-2017),Jim Scott (03-31-2017),Old Ridge Runner (01-23-2017)

----------


## Roadmaster

I think it's funny they never stand in front of a synagogue and do this but I guess this is in season. Would these so called Christians defend this if that was the case. We go one on one and if you reject Him we wipe off our feet and go to another.

----------

Knightkore (01-23-2017)

----------


## Correction

Knightkore, It seems your information on islam are taken from anti-islamic sites.

For education purpose -just in case you are interested in removing the fog of brainwashing islamophobe lies:
Islamic Life Forum : Quran 8:12 I will Cast Terror ..."
Comparative Religion: Quran 47:4  When you meet the infidels,smite their necks ?!

Mistranslate + take out of context + add a scary photo + ignorant audience = Excellent dump.

----------


## Knightkore

> I think it's funny they never stand in front of a synagogue and do this but I guess this is in season. Would these so called Christians defend this if that was the case. We go one on one and if you reject Him we wipe off our feet and go to another.


Are "Jews".....beheading Christians and wiping out whole Christian populations right now?

----------

Jim Scott (03-31-2017),JMWinPR (03-17-2017),Old Ridge Runner (01-23-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> Knightkore, It seems your information on islam are taken from anti-islamic sites.
> 
> For education purpose -just in case you are interested in removing the fog of brainwashing islamophobe lies:
> Islamic Life Forum : Quran 8:12 I will Cast Terror ..."
> Comparative Religion: Quran 47:4  When you meet the infidels,smite their necks ?!
> 
> Mistranslate + take out of context + add a scary photo + ignorant audience = Excellent dump.


When you can attest to history and admit the atrocities of muhammed and what Islam has done throughout hundreds of years we can have a conversation.....

Let me pose this question:

Was muhammed and Jesus equal?  Did they preach the same things?  Does Islam teach Jesus as the only way to salvation?

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (02-06-2017),Jim Scott (03-31-2017),JMWinPR (03-17-2017),JustPassinThru (01-23-2017),Old Ridge Runner (01-23-2017)

----------


## sooda

> When you can attest to history and admit the atrocities of muhammed and what Islam has done throughout hundreds of years we can have a conversation.....
> 
> Let me pose this question:
> 
> Was muhammed and Jesus equal?  Did they preach the same things?  Does Islam teach Jesus as the only way to salvation?


How would you feel if someone enumerated Christian atrocities over a period of 1700 years every time you tried to talk to them?

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> The fact that Trump had been elected president was not even the most  awful part; the fact that sixty million common Americans picked him up  on that misogynistic pedestal and transported him to the White House  with their own hands, instilling a deeper feeling of sheer dread in the  hearts of Muslims not only in America, but across the globe. 
> 
> These Americans voted for Trump in spite of his blatant propagation and  endorsement of misogyny, racism, xenophobia and extreme  Islamophobia. With Trumps election as president, all Muslim Americans  deep-rooted fears became reality.



Oh God, not another one of these idiots.  How many times do we have to run them off??

----------

Jim Scott (03-31-2017)

----------


## Correction

So, you don't even have a problem propagating their garbage?

The Problem with the Muhammad vs. Jesus Comparisons

----------


## Knightkore

@Correction you have challenged a child of God.....through Jesus Christ.....

My prayer is this.....that His truth be revealed in the midst of this thread.....and His Holy Spirit come upon this thread to shine truth upon you.  To continue this thread.....it is in His name the challenge is met.....it is by His Holy Spirit that the truth will be revealed to all.....

Amen Always, In Jesus Yeshua's Name

----------

Jim Scott (03-31-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> How would you feel if someone enumerated Christian atrocities over a period of 1700 years every time you tried to talk to them?


People like you do just that.

One difference is your brothers are still at it, Christians stopped centuries ago.

----------

Daily Bread (01-23-2017),Jim Scott (03-31-2017),Knightkore (01-23-2017),Old Ridge Runner (01-23-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> So, you don't even have a problem propagating their garbage?
> 
> The Problem with the Muhammad vs. Jesus Comparisons


There is a problem with comparing the two leaders?  You are deflecting.....and you are already being exposed by your own answers.....

----------


## Correction

> I think it's funny they never stand in front of a synagogue and do this but I guess this is in season. Would these so called Christians defend this if that was the case. We go one on one and if you reject Him we wipe off our feet and go to another.


Sadly, many Christ-woshipers exposed their real face by cheering for idiots like this.

----------


## Knightkore

> How would you feel if someone enumerated Christian atrocities over a period of 1700 years every time you tried to talk to them?


And how would you feel if you realized the truth of those "atrocities"?

It is quite simple really.....were they following what Jesus taught?

What did muhammed teach and live out by example?

----------

Jim Scott (03-31-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Calling Christians "Christ Worshippers" is a sure fire way to win friends and influence people in  this forum

----------

Jim Scott (03-31-2017),Knightkore (01-23-2017)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Are "Jews".....beheading Christians and wiping out whole Christian populations right now?


 They have been attacking Christians in Israel over the years and ran most off. They also attack our rights in courts. They are the reason many countries have no free speech. These are just as dangerous as Muslims but the Bible told you they are your enemies.

----------


## Knightkore

> Sadly, many Christ-woshipers exposed their real face by cheering for idiots like this.


Prove that many cheered.

Because we can show many many many Islamist cheer when Christians and Jews are murdered.

Do you really want to go there?

----------


## Roadmaster

> Sadly, many Christ-woshipers exposed their real face by cheering for idiots like this.


 Now that is not to say we are going to allow Islam laws here.

----------


## Knightkore

> They have been attacking Christians in Israel over the years and ran most off. They also attack our rights in courts. They are the reason many countries have no free speech. These are just as dangerous as Muslims but the Bible told you they are your enemies.


Over here they are the liberals.....so yes.....they along with the atheists attack Christians in court.....

Once again do they behead Christians.  YOU deflected.  Answer the question or be on the side of murderers.  Not my decision.....

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Prove that many cheered.
> 
> Because we can show many many many Islamist cheer when Christians and Jews are murdered.
> 
> Do you really want to go there?



He's just another anal orifice sock and one of Sooda's followers.  I wouldn't bother with answering him.  Anyone who comes into a forum and immediately starts insulting others is not worth a warm bucket of spit in my opinion.

----------

Jim Scott (03-31-2017),Knightkore (01-23-2017)

----------


## tiny1

Correction




> The fact that Trump had been elected president was not even the most  awful part;


Actually, I think that just saved America.



> the fact that sixty million common Americans picked him up  on that misogynistic pedestal and transported him to the White House  with their own hands, instilling a deeper feeling of sheer dread in the  hearts of Muslims not only in America, but across the globe.


And that is a bad thing, how?   The man is a great man, husband, father, boss, and will be a great president.
If Muslims are afraid of him, good.



> These Americans voted for Trump in spite of his blatant propagation and  endorsement of misogyny, racism,  xenophobia and extreme  Islamophobia. With Trumps election as president, all Muslim Americans  deep-rooted fears became reality.


 misogyny.... You liberals never check your facts.  First, he isn't afraid of women, does not abuse women, and is not prejudice towards women, so your use of the word is dishonest.  Big Surprise for the Immoral Left.  You are of course, well informed enough to know that Trump paid his campaign staff females more than Hillary paid hers, and that Trump was the first Contractor to hire a woman to be Project Manager of a High Rise building?  You are full of crap.  No suprise.

racism ....You liberals never check your facts.  Standing alongside Rosa Parks and Muhammed Ali, in 1986 Trump received the Ellis Island Award, awarded each year in celebration of "patriotism, tolerance, brotherhood and diversity".  
And..... 
_When Donald opened his club in Palm Beach called Mar-a-Lago, he insisted on accepting Jews and blacks even though other clubs in Palm Beach to this day discriminate against blacks and Jews.

_xenophobia ..... :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:   He has companies that send him to 50 countries each year.  You are a crack up.

Islamophobia....Why don't you leftist liperals wise up.  We are not afraid of these people.  We don't like what they stand for.  They abuse women and children, and their backward religion causes people to emulate the prophet they worship.  Trump is no different.  These people are not good for America.  They need to be vetted, in EXTREME fashion.  

Propaganda, pure and Simple, and debunked for any who may not be aware of the ability of each and every leftist, to lie like a Rug.

----------

Jim Scott (03-31-2017),Knightkore (01-23-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> Now that is not to say we are going to allow Islam laws here.


Yeah right.  You defend them as much as they do.

----------


## Knightkore

And prayers are answered once again.  Praise God!

Jesus IS Lord!

----------

Jim Scott (03-31-2017)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Prove that many cheered.
> 
> Because we can show many many many Islamist cheer when Christians and Jews are murdered.
> 
> Do you really want to go there?


I will go there the ADL just opened up two more court cases against Christians for 2017. They say we have no rights to pray on a field on school grounds and we don't have the right to not allow abortions over 20 weeks but hey they are your friends not mine.

----------

Knightkore (01-23-2017)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Yeah right.  You defend them as much as they do.


 I only defend the Bible and God laws. I don't have two gospels I worship or multiple gods. How can you defend a religion without Christ.

----------


## Knightkore

> I will go there the ADL just opened up two more court cases against Christians for 2017. They say we have no rights to pray on a field on school grounds and we don't have the right to not allow abortions over 20 weeks but hey they are your friends not mine.


Once again I agreed with you on that point.....the ADL is nothing more than regressive liberal socialists.....

They are not my friends.....and neither did you address the cheering of Islamists when Christians and Jews are murdered.....and bombed and beheaded.....

You are quite the snake hiding behind your bias trying to misuse Christianity against others.....you're no better than the muslim apologists here.....

----------

Jim Scott (03-31-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> I only defend the Bible and God laws. I don't have two gospels I worship or multiple gods. How can you defend a religion without Christ.


How can you?

----------


## Trinnity

> The fact that Trump had been elected president was not even the most  awful part; the fact that sixty million common Americans picked him up  on that misogynistic pedestal and transported him to the White House  with their own hands, instilling a deeper feeling of sheer dread in the  hearts of Muslims not only in America, but across the globe. These Americans voted for Trump in spite of his blatant propagation and  endorsement of misogyny, racism, xenophobia and extreme  Islamophobia. With Trumps election as president, all Muslim Americans  deep-rooted fears became reality.


Please go back to the middle east and work for a reformation of your violent "religion". If it were up to me, Islam would be declared a political ideology or Cult of Terrorism (take  yuor pick) and banned in the US. I don't recognize it as a religion at all.

----------

Jim Scott (03-31-2017),JustPassinThru (01-23-2017),Knightkore (01-23-2017),tiny1 (01-23-2017)

----------


## Roadmaster

> How can you?


 I don't defend Judaism or Islam or any other without Christ. You defend one. I am not double minded or swayed by either. The Bible is my authority and Jesus is LORD

----------

Knightkore (01-23-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> I only defend the Bible and God laws. I don't have two gospels I worship or multiple gods. How can you defend a religion without Christ.






{Hmmm.....I ain't standing too close to you no more.....}

----------


## B04

> Knightkore, It seems your information on islam are taken from anti-islamic sites.
> 
> For education purpose -just in case you are interested in removing the fog of brainwashing islamophobe lies:
> Islamic Life Forum : Quran 8:12 I will Cast Terror ..."
> Comparative Religion: Quran 47:4  When you meet the infidels,smite their necks ?!
> 
> Mistranslate + take out of context + add a scary photo + ignorant audience = Excellent dump.


My guess is that you are Muslim.

So, how do you feel about me posting this?

----------

Knightkore (01-23-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> I don't defend Judaism or Islam or any other without Christ. You defend one. I am not double minded or swayed by either. The Bible is my authority and Jesus is LORD


And yet you have defended Islam and have become an apologist for them.....and excuse them when they murder Jews.  I get it, you don't consider them "Jews" in the sense of Abraham.....but that does NOT give Islam the right to murder them.....no matter what.....

----------


## sooda

> Over here they are the liberals.....so yes.....they along with the atheists attack Christians in court.....
>  Once again do they behead Christians.  YOU deflected.  Answer the question or be on the side of murderers.  Not my decision.....


There were many, many Palestinian Christians for nearly 2000 years..  Most were forced out in 1948 and 1967 .. with others giving up as the West Bank has been settled.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Once again I agreed with you on that point.....the ADL is nothing more than regressive liberal socialists.....
> 
> They are not my friends.....and neither did you address the cheering of Islamists when Christians and Jews are murdered.....and bombed and beheaded.....
> 
> You are quite the snake hiding behind your bias trying to misuse Christianity against others.....you're no better than the muslim apologists here.....


NO the ADL goes by the Talmud.

----------


## Knightkore

> There were many, many Palestinian Christians for nearly 2000 years..  Most were forced out in 1948 and 1967 .. with others giving up as the West Bank has been settled.


Oy.....2000 years?  There were Christians in Palestine before Christ?

----------

Jim Scott (03-31-2017)

----------


## Correction

> Correction
> Actually, I think that just saved America.
> 
> And that is a bad thing, how?   The man is a great man, husband, father, boss, and will be a great president.
> If Muslims are afraid of him, good.
> 
> 
>  misogyny.... You liberals never check your facts.  First, he isn't afraid of women, does not abuse women, and is not prejudice towards women, so your use of the word is dishonest.  Big Surprise for the Immoral Left.  You are of course, well informed enough to know that Trump paid his campaign staff females more than Hillary paid hers, and that Trump was the first Contractor to hire a woman to be Project Manager of a High Rise building?  You are full of crap.  No suprise.
> 
> ...


Compare the way he treats his wife vs the way Obama treats His.

----------


## Knightkore

> NO the ADL goes by the Talmud.


Whatever they go by.....they are still regressive liberals.....they still are ungodly.....as any regressive liberal whether they use the Talmud, Marx.....whatever......it is still satan that are pulling THEIR strings.....

Once again you deflected and didn't address the cheers of Islamists when they murder Christians and Jews?  Why is that?

----------


## Roadmaster

> And yet you have defended Islam and have become an apologist for them.....and excuse them when they murder Jews.  I get it, you don't consider them "Jews" in the sense of Abraham.....but that does NOT give Islam the right to murder them.....no matter what.....


No Jesus doesn't consider them Jews, big difference. It's not one way over there and you know it. Both are evil religions. I rebuke them both.

----------


## Knightkore

> Compare the way he treats his wife vs the way Obama treats His.


You KNOW this how?

----------


## Trinnity

> He's just another anal orifice sock and one of Sooda's followers.


  :Nono:  

*Everyone please be civil. FAIR WARNING, no more rhetoric like this ^^^.*

----------

Knightkore (01-23-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> No Jesus doesn't consider them Jews, big difference. It's not one way over there and you know it. Both are evil religions. I rebuke them both.


There are times you sound exactly like Jonah who didn't want to reach the Ninehavites....

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Oy.....2000 years?  There were Christians in Palestine before Christ?


In Soodaville of course there were.

----------

Knightkore (01-23-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> *Everyone please be civil. FAIR WARNING, no more rhetoric like this ^^^.*



What kind of rhetoric can I use?

----------

Knightkore (01-23-2017)

----------


## Roadmaster

> There are times you sound exactly like Jonah who didn't want to reach the Ninehavites....


Jesus went into great detail on what a Jew was. You can deny what He said but I won't. Those that go by the Talmud are His words enemies and mine. They prove it here all the time in courts, demanding we remove the 10 commandments, crosses, and claim the NT is antisemtic and hate speech. I am not going to change the Bible for you.

----------


## Knightkore

> *Everyone please be civil. FAIR WARNING, no more rhetoric like this ^^^.*




{Hey I'm an angel.....}

----------


## samspade

> Knightkore, It seems your information on islam are taken from anti-islamic sites.
> 
> For education purpose -just in case you are interested in removing the fog of brainwashing islamophobe lies:
> Islamic Life Forum : Quran 8:12 I will Cast Terror ..."
> Comparative Religion: Quran 47:4  When you meet the infidels,smite their necks ?!
> 
> Mistranslate + take out of context + add a scary photo + ignorant audience = Excellent dump.


It looks like sooda has a buddy

----------

Knightkore (01-23-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> Jesus went into great detail on what a Jew was. You can deny what He said but I won't. Those that go by the Talmud are His words enemies and mine. They prove it here all the time in courts, demanding we remove the 10 commandments, crosses, and claim the NT is antisemtic and hate speech. I am not going to change the Bible for you.


And YOU absolutely KNOW 100 percent that ALL of them adhere to the Talmud?  ALL of them?

----------


## Knightkore

> Jesus went into great detail on what a Jew was. You can deny what He said but I won't. Those that go by the Talmud are His words enemies and mine. They prove it here all the time in courts, demanding we remove the 10 commandments, crosses, and claim the NT is antisemtic and hate speech. I am not going to change the Bible for you.


By the way we've been down this road.  I agree with you about the being a true Jew by faith.....Abraham.....spiritual sons.....not physical sons.....

----------


## samspade

> How would you feel if someone enumerated Christian atrocities over a period of 1700 years every time you tried to talk to them?


The lies you propagate continuously about how cute and fuzzy  the  muslims are and how evil jews and christians are tells everyone who and what you are.

----------

Jim Scott (03-31-2017),Knightkore (01-23-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> It looks like sooda has a buddy


I think there always were at least two soooda's.....one of them finally decided to make its own account.....that is my guess but I'm probably off.....either way.....it does look like it.....misery loves company......and it is nice too know there is a muslim dating site similar to Farmers Only.....

----------


## Trinnity

> What kind of rhetoric can I use?


Whatever you like. 

I'll let you know if it's a problem.

----------

Knightkore (01-23-2017)

----------


## Roadmaster

> And YOU absolutely KNOW 100 percent that ALL of them adhere to the Talmud?  ALL of them?


Never said all of them were, always made that clear. They consider me a Jewish and that is far from the truth. I hate the Talmud, it's Satanic and so is the Kabbalah.

----------

Knightkore (01-23-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> Never said all of them were, always made that clear. They consider me a Jewish and that is far from the truth. I hate the Talmud, it's Satanic and so is the Kabbalah.


Absolutely agreed.  Anything, any doctrine, any "religion" that denies Jesus.....and who He is.....is satanic.....heck didn't Paul even write that even if an angel {Mormonism/Islam} or even if he Paul came out with another doctrine other than who Jesus IS.....

https://www.kingjamesbibleonline.org/Galatians-1-8/

*Galatians 1:8*“But though we, or an angel from heaven, preach any other gospel unto you than that which we have preached unto you, let him be accursed.”						 

King James Version (KJV)

----------

Jim Scott (03-31-2017),Roadmaster (01-23-2017)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> The fact that Trump had been elected president was not even the most  awful part; the fact that sixty million common Americans picked him up  on that misogynistic pedestal and transported him to the White House  with their own hands, instilling a deeper feeling of sheer dread in the  hearts of Muslims not only in America, but across the globe. 
> 
> These Americans voted for Trump in spite of his blatant propagation and  endorsement of misogyny, racism, xenophobia and extreme  Islamophobia. With Trump’s election as president, all Muslim American’s  deep-rooted fears became reality.


If you don't like it you can always leave.  :Smiley20: 


I can tell the difference between an Americanized Muslim and an invader fairly quickly.


America is a Christian country. When the Founding Fathers said "Freedom of religion" They meant denominations of the Christian religion and Judaeism. Period.


You ain't coming here and changing America or getting us to submit. Not going to happen.


We'd rather die first. There are Muslims in this country that are living the American dream. They are Americans. Anyone that actively works to go against 



America and American principles is a traitor. Keep that in mind.



*There were ZERO MOSQUES in America until 1934.

Where was the first mosque in the US

*

----------

Knightkore (01-23-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

@roadmaster  .....apologies but I do thing we talk over each other at times and I can tell you that I am one to admit that it is my fault more often than not.....and I imagine it is something that satan tries to do to make our Christian witness weaker.....forgive me.....

----------

Roadmaster (01-23-2017)

----------


## sooda

> Oy.....2000 years?  There were Christians in Palestine before Christ?


If you believe scripture Christ was born in the first year AD.. and this is 2017, isn't it?

----------

Knightkore (01-23-2017),MrogersNhood (01-23-2017)

----------


## tiny1

> Compare the way he treats his wife vs the way Obama treats His.


What a rube.  You guys damage women for life, and  abuse them at  every juncture.  And you think Melania is mistreated?  Gimme a break.
Trump's family, including Melania adore him.  The only people who don't like him, are you leftists and Muslims.  You have Trumpophobia.  You are Trumpophobic.  Why?
Because he doesn't buy into your garbage, that's why.  He knows Islam is a political machine, not a real religion.  He knows that the Syrian Refugee nonsense is a device to get more terrorists into this country.  He knows that you hate Western Civilization, and that you are not here to share the American Dream, but that you are here to CHANGE it into Shariah Nightmares.
Trump's wife is her own woman.  She is intelligent, beautiful and charming.  She is also LOADED.  She has her own money.  Millions.  If he treated her badly, she could just leave, and soak him for the most expensive child support in history.  Donald treats her with supreme respect.
Obozo treats his wife like crap.  I guess you never saw how she reacted as he schmoozed with the Prime Minister of Denmark.  Talk is that she almost divorced him, before he became president.  They take separate planes to vacations, and are seldom seen together, unless it is a photo moment at some big tadoo.

Sheesh.

----------

Jim Scott (03-31-2017),Knightkore (01-23-2017)

----------


## Roadmaster

> @roadmaster  .....apologies but I do thing we talk over each other at times and I can tell you that I am one to admit that it is my fault more often than not.....and I imagine it is something that satan tries to do to make our Christian witness weaker.....forgive me.....


I don't even blame people, it's been pushed for many years. We as Christians should only follow the Bible and the one True God. I can't accept other doctrines or gods. He told us to rebuke them.

----------


## Knightkore

> If you believe scripture Christ was born in the first year AD.. and this is 2017, isn't it?


They weren't Christians until after Christ died and rose and until about the time of Acts or thereabouts.....

----------


## Knightkore

> I don't even blame people, it's been pushed for many years. We as Christians should only follow the Bible and the one True God. I can't accept other doctrines or gods. He told us to rebuke them.


Agreed.

----------


## sooda

> The lies you propagate continuously about how cute and fuzzy  the  muslims are and how evil jews and christians are tells everyone who and what you are.


Most Muslims are just people, trying to get an education, earn a living and  raise their families. They don't deserve to be demonized.. We know where that leads, don't we?

----------

Knightkore (01-23-2017)

----------


## sooda

> I think there always were at least two soooda's.....one of them finally decided to make its own account.....that is my guess but I'm probably off.....either way.....it does look like it.....misery loves company......and it is nice too know there is a muslim dating site similar to Farmers Only.....


I hope you are right about most other things.

----------

Knightkore (01-24-2017)

----------


## sooda

> They weren't Christians until after Christ died and rose and until about the time of Acts or thereabouts.....


Well, then I'm off by 30 years or so..  :Geez:

----------

Knightkore (01-24-2017)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> If you believe scripture Christ was born in the first year AD.. and this is 2017, isn't it?


Last I checked!  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Roadmaster

> They weren't Christians until after Christ died and rose and until about the time of Acts or thereabouts.....


They took on His name once He was born again. He told Moses and Abraham He would they just didn't know what name. They called Him the Great I AM, God, LORD ect. Before then they called themselves Israelites, Hebrews and even Jews. The real Jews believed on Him and what Moses said of Him.

----------

Knightkore (01-24-2017)

----------


## Frankenvoter

> The fact that Trump had been elected president was not even the most  awful part; the fact that sixty million common Americans picked him up  on that misogynistic pedestal and transported him to the White House  with their own hands, instilling a deeper feeling of sheer dread in the  hearts of Muslims not only in America, but across the globe. 
> 
> These Americans voted for Trump in spite of his blatant propagation and  endorsement of misogyny, racism, xenophobia and extreme  Islamophobia. With Trumps election as president, all Muslim Americans  deep-rooted fears became reality.


As if Izlam is not misogynistic, as well as pedophiliac, and beastialic. Because not even goats are safe around them and their uncontrollable sexual urges. They need to leave, go back to Allah land where they can wipe their asses with their hands instead of toilet paper just as they like to, they are not welcome here because they wont assimilate. Fuck them, fuck them all.

----------


## sooda

> As if Izlam is not misogynistic, as well as pedophiliac, and beastialic. Because not even goats are safe around them and their uncontrollable sexual urges. They need to leave, go back to Allah land where they can wipe their asses with their hands instead of toilet paper just as they like to, they are not welcome here because they wont assimilate. Fuck them, fuck them all.


Sounds like you have been hanging out with a real low life crowd of Muslims.

----------


## Roadmaster

We never replaced Jews. The real ones just changed their names. It is only the fake ones who accuse you of this. There were many faithful Jews in the Bible that loved Him and rejoiced at Him coming, some never got to see it. The problem was when He did many called themselves Jews which were not. If they had been they would have not wanted to kill Him and the prophets. These with this same mind and laws of men the Talmud are still trying to convince you they are Jews.

----------


## tiny1

> Sounds like you have been hanging out with a real low life crowd of Muslims.


Is there another kind?

----------

Frankenvoter (01-23-2017)

----------


## East of the Beast

> The fact that Trump had been elected president was not even the most  awful part; the fact that sixty million common Americans picked him up  on that misogynistic pedestal and transported him to the White House  with their own hands, instilling a deeper feeling of sheer dread in the  hearts of Muslims not only in America, but across the globe. 
> 
> These Americans voted for Trump in spite of his blatant propagation and  endorsement of misogyny, racism, xenophobia and extreme  Islamophobia. With Trumps election as president, all Muslim Americans  deep-rooted fears became reality.


well you managed to cover all the leftist platitudes...congrats.

----------

Frankenvoter (01-23-2017),Jim Scott (03-31-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> The fact that Trump had been elected president was not even the most  awful part; the fact that sixty million common Americans picked him up  on that misogynistic pedestal and transported him to the White House  with their own hands, instilling a deeper feeling of sheer dread in the  hearts of Muslims not only in America, but across the globe. 
> 
> These Americans voted for Trump in spite of his blatant propagation and  endorsement of misogyny, racism, xenophobia and extreme  Islamophobia. With Trumps election as president, all Muslim Americans  deep-rooted fears became reality.




im gonna buy me a couple of them muslims right after don reinstates slavery...


i hear theres alot of em, so they should be pretty cheap... :Thumbsup20:

----------


## RMNIXON

When I looked at the length of this thread I thought there was a real story.............

Not the first prank against the poor Muslims after Trump became President, so logically that would be all his fault!

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Knightkore (01-24-2017)

----------


## samspade

> is this one of those false flag thingys?


Just wait in a few days this too will be found to be fake news.

----------


## B04

> Well, then I'm off by 30 years or so..


you're 'off' alright......

----------


## MrogersNhood

> How would you feel if someone enumerated Christian atrocities over a period of 1700 years every time you tried to talk to them?


Okay Margot, let's compare number of "Christian" atrocities to the number of "Islamic" atrocities over 1700 wait, Islam isn't even 1700 years old and they still have committed far and away more and more heinous atrocities.

----------

Knightkore (01-24-2017)

----------


## B04

> If you believe scripture Christ was born in the first year AD.. and this is 2017, isn't it?


 @sooda... here... educate yourself on a subject before you post about it.


http://www.ncregister.com/blog/jimmy...y-surprise-you

And where is my PUBLIC apology for the lie you told about me (see sig)???

----------

Knightkore (01-24-2017)

----------


## B04

> Most Muslims are just people, trying to get an education, earn a living and  raise their families. They don't deserve to be demonized.. We know where that leads, don't we?


Most Conservatives are just people, trying to get an education, earn a living  and  raise their families. They don't deserve to be demonized.. We know  where that leads, don't we, @sooda?

----------

Knightkore (01-24-2017)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> We never replaced Jews. The real ones just changed their names. It is only the fake ones who accuse you of this. There were many faithful Jews in the Bible that loved Him and rejoiced at Him coming, some never got to see it. The problem was when He did many called themselves Jews which were not. If they had been they would have not wanted to kill Him and the prophets. These with this same mind and laws of men the Talmud are still trying to convince you they are Jews.


I ain't mad at ya, but I will never understand your philosophy about God's chosen people.  :Thinking:

----------


## JustPassinThru

> First day under the new president DonaldTrump - 
> 
> Islamophobic haters outside a mosque in Washington...


So, Trump made them do it.

Is that it?

Are you aware, that correlation is not always causation?...probably not.  It snowed today, too...all weekend, even.

Did Trump make that happen?

----------


## B04

> The fact that Trump had been elected president was not even the most  awful part; *the fact that sixty million common Americans picked him* up  on that misogynistic pedestal and transported him to the White House  with their own hands, instilling a deeper feeling of sheer dread in the  hearts of Muslims not only in America, but across the globe. 
> 
> These Americans voted for Trump in spite of his blatant propagation and  endorsement of misogyny, racism, xenophobia and extreme  Islamophobia. With Trumps election as president, all Muslim Americans  deep-rooted fears became reality.


not to mention a crap load of Muslim-Americans...


https://www.facebook.com/muslimsfordonaldtrump/

*Im a Muslim, a woman and an immigrant. I voted for Trump.*http://www.bbc.com/news/election-us-2016-35758156

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/c...720-story.html

----------


## Knightkore

> How would you feel if someone enumerated Christian atrocities over a period of 1700 years every time you tried to talk to them?


Was muhammed and Jesus equal?  Did they preach the same things?  Does Islam teach Jesus as the only way to salvation?

{You skipped the questions.}

----------


## sooda

> Was muhammed and Jesus equal?  Did they preach the same things?  Does Islam teach Jesus as the only way to salvation?
>  {You skipped the questions.}


*Was they?* 
What do you think of 1700 years of Christian conquests and massacres?

----------


## sooda

> Okay Margot, let's compare number of "Christian" atrocities to the number of "Islamic" atrocities over 1700 wait, Islam isn't even 1700 years old and they still have committed far and away more and more heinous atrocities.


Not if you count the genocide of the American Indian and the Christian conquistadors.. 

The  Muslims conquered more lands slowly via trade and intermarriage. Our Christian history in South and Central America is not exactly stellar... never mind our industrial sized slave trade.

----------

Correction (01-24-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> They took on His name once He was born again. He told Moses and Abraham He would they just didn't know what name. They called Him the Great I AM, God, LORD ect. Before then they called themselves Israelites, Hebrews and even Jews. The real Jews believed on Him and what Moses said of Him.


"Christians" was actually a term as a slight against followers of Jesus.  Meaning "little Christs".....

----------


## Knightkore

> Not if you count the genocide of the American Indian and the Christian conquistadors.. 
> 
> The  Muslims conquered more lands slowly via trade and intermarriage. Our Christian history in South and Central America is not exactly stellar... never mind our industrial sized slave trade.


You do realize Pocahontas was a Christian?

----------


## B04

> *Was they?* 
> What do you think of 1700 years of Christian conquests and massacres?


when was the last Christian massacre, @sooda?

Now, compare that to the last Islamic terrorist massacre.

Which was more recent?

----------

Jim Scott (03-31-2017),Knightkore (01-24-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> I hope you are right about most other things.


 :Thumbsup20:

----------


## QuaseMarco

Lets live in the present. Presently and in modern history, Muslims have been the problem for societies, not Christians or Jews.

----------

Knightkore (01-24-2017)

----------


## B04

> Not if you count the genocide of the American Indian and the Christian conquistadors.. 
> 
> The  Muslims conquered more lands slowly via trade and intermarriage. Our Christian history in South and Central America is not exactly stellar... never mind our industrial sized slave trade.


1... when was the last 'Christian' massacre?
2... When was the last Islamic Terrorist massacre?
3... Where is my PUBLIC apology for the lies you told about me (see sig)?
 @sooda

----------

Knightkore (01-24-2017),QuaseMarco (01-24-2017)

----------


## sooda

> You do realize Pocahontas was a Christian?


Yeah.. first Native American in the new world to be converted and accept Jesus _Christ_. Perhaps that's why she wasn't killed fighting the invaders.

----------

Correction (01-24-2017),Knightkore (01-24-2017)

----------


## sooda

> Lets live in the present. Presently and in modern history, Muslims have been the problem for societies, not Christians or Jews.


Societies? Where have you EVER been exposed to any Muslim society?

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Not if you count the genocide of the American Indian and the Christian conquistadors.. 
> 
> The  Muslims conquered more lands slowly via trade and intermarriage. Our Christian history in South and Central America is not exactly stellar... never mind our industrial sized slave trade.


No Margot, even if you count The Crusades and American Indians and the Conquistadores (of which not all was about spreading Christianity) The Muslims are still responsible for more heinous killings.

Latin American History: The Conquistadors



Tears of Jihad - Political Islam yeah yeah.

----------

Knightkore (01-24-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> Not if you count the genocide of the American Indian and the Christian conquistadors.. 
> 
> The  Muslims conquered more lands slowly via trade and intermarriage. Our Christian history in South and Central America is not exactly stellar... never mind our industrial sized slave trade.


CATHOLIC conquistadors.....not exactly Christian.....

----------

MrogersNhood (01-24-2017)

----------


## tiny1

> Societies? Where have you EVER been exposed to any Muslim society?


You are ridiculous.
The Christians who killed others in the name of Christianity, were heretics.  No place in the New Testament does the Bible condone violence in Christ's Name.  The Old Testament tells of God's Judgement against those who opposed Israel on the way to the Promised land.  But NOWHERE in the Scriptures does it call for Christians to kill in God's name.
But the Muslim scriptures do.  THAT is one reason I deny that Allah is the God of Abraham.  The Bible preaches love,joy, peace, faith, goodness, kindness, mildness, temperance, self control, etc.
The Koran teaches violence, fear, abuse, etc.  Oh it gives lip service to Love, but the way to Heaven in Islam is to kill an enemy.  

SO, it is fact, that the massacres you elude to, were not Christian.  They were evil men masquerading as Christians.  They may have believed they were right to do what they did, but it was never a part of Christian Doctrine.  They totally violated Christianity.
Muslims who kill, lie, rape and pillage, are following Mohammed.

----------

B04 (01-24-2017),Knightkore (01-24-2017),MrogersNhood (01-24-2017),QuaseMarco (01-24-2017)

----------


## Correction

GOOD  SAMARITAN:  Abdul-Latif Abdul-Latif suffered a shattered kneecap and  injuries to his face and body helping three students being  attacked outside a Gwynneville mosque. 

His extensive injuries will take months to heal but Abdul-Latif Abdul-Latif has no regrets trying to help three international students from Oman being attacked near a mosque in Gwynneville on Friday night.

Two men have been charged with assault occasioning actual bodily harm in company and affray, following the incident near Omar Mosque.

: Trio attacked near Gwynneville mosque | Illawarra Mercury

----------

Knightkore (01-24-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> GOOD  SAMARITAN:  Abdul-Latif Abdul-Latif suffered a shattered kneecap and  injuries to his face and body helping three students being  attacked outside a Gwynneville mosque. 
> 
> His extensive injuries will take months to heal but Abdul-Latif Abdul-Latif has no regrets trying to help three international students from Oman being attacked near a mosque in Gwynneville on Friday night.
> 
> Two men have been charged with assault occasioning actual bodily harm in company and affray, following the incident near Omar Mosque.
> 
> : Trio attacked near Gwynneville mosque | Illawarra Mercury


This is despicable.....very wrong.....prayers go out to him and those being attacked.....

----------

Correction (01-24-2017)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> You are ridiculous.
> The Christians who killed others in the name of Christianity, were heretics.  No place in the New Testament does the Bible condone violence in Christ's Name.  The Old Testament tells of God's Judgement against those who opposed Israel on the way to the Promised land.  But NOWHERE in the Scriptures does it call for Christians to kill in God's name.
> But the Muslim scriptures do.  THAT is one reason I deny that Allah is the God of Abraham.  The Bible preaches love,joy, peace, faith, goodness, kindness, mildness, temperance, self control, etc.
> The Koran teaches violence, fear, abuse, etc.  Oh it gives lip service to Love, but the way to Heaven in Islam is to kill an enemy.  
> 
> SO, it is fact, that the massacres you elude to, were not Christian.  They were evil men masquerading as Christians.  They may have believed they were right to do what they did, but it was never a part of Christian Doctrine.  They totally violated Christianity.
> Muslims who kill, lie, rape and pillage, are following Mohammed.


You are so correct. Any violence done by God's people at the behest of God was done in the Old Testament. Christianity the New Testament! The Koran however, written  after the establishment of Christianity is replete with violence and directives for violence.

----------

Knightkore (01-24-2017),MrogersNhood (01-24-2017),tiny1 (01-24-2017)

----------


## Correction

> You are so correct. Any violence done by God's people at the behest of God was done in the Old Testament. Christianity the New Testament! The Koran however, written  after the establishment of Christianity is replete with violence and directives for violence.


Why would that be true ? The official views of the Church itself do not endorse the idea of “tossing the Old Testament aside”: even when it comes to formulating a doctrine in regards to war, the OT must be taken into consideration.

The "But That's Just the Old Testament!" Cop-Out

----------


## Knightkore

> Why would that be true ? The official views of the Church itself do not endorse the idea of “tossing the Old Testament aside”: even when it comes to formulating a doctrine in regards to war, the OT must be taken into consideration.
> 
> The "But That's Just the Old Testament!" Cop-Out


No.  That isn't what Jesus taught.  Not any of his disciples.

The OT is the Old Covenant.....under Jesus we are living in the New Covenant.....which He paid for by His blood and death and resurrection.....

----------


## Correction

> No.  That isn't what Jesus taught.  Not any of his disciples.
> 
> The OT is the Old Covenant.....under Jesus we are living in the New Covenant.....which He paid for by His blood and death and resurrection.....


There is no explicit  or categorical textual proof from the New  Testament that supports the idea that the Old Testament (or the Law)  “doesn’t count”.  For every verse cited to prove such a claim, there is  another that can be cited for the opposite view.  In fact, it seems that  the textual proof for the opposite view is greater, even overwhelming.

----------


## Knightkore

> There is no explicit  or categorical textual proof from the New  Testament that supports the idea that the Old Testament (or the Law)  “doesn’t count”.  For every verse cited to prove such a claim, there is  another that can be cited for the opposite view.  In fact, it seems that  the textual proof for the opposite view is greater, even overwhelming.


I would heavily disagree.....in the New Testament did you see ANY Old Testament concepts of "violence" taught by Jesus or His disciples?  Any at all?

Please put up references if you know of any.....

----------


## Correction

> I would heavily disagree.....in the New Testament did you see ANY Old Testament concepts of "violence" taught by Jesus or His disciples?  Any at all?
> 
> Please put up references if you know of any.....


*Matthew 5:17* Do not think that I have come to abolish the Law or the Prophets; *I have not come to abolish them but to fulfill them*.

----------

Knightkore (01-24-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> *Matthew 5:17* Do not think that I have come to abolish the Law or the Prophets; *I have not come to abolish them but to fulfill them*.


And?

He fulfilled them.  He lived out a perfect life which we couldn't and died on the cross instead of us.....fulfilling the moral requirements of the law.....you DO get that right?

There is not even one implication of violence there.....

Strike one.

Care for another time at bat?

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Why would that be true ? The official views of the Church itself do not endorse the idea of tossing the Old Testament aside: even when it comes to formulating a doctrine in regards to war, the OT must be taken into consideration.
> 
> The "But That's Just the Old Testament!" Cop-Out


Of course the Old Testament is not tossed aside. Christianity does not modify history it perfects our relationship with God in a new era.

----------

Knightkore (01-24-2017)

----------


## sooda

> And?
> 
> He fulfilled them.  He lived out a perfect life which we couldn't and died on the cross instead of us.....fulfilling the moral requirements of the law.....you DO get that right?
> 
> There is not even one implication of violence there.....
> 
> Strike one.
> 
> Care for another time at bat?


I am not surprised that our Muslim friend is confused. How exactly did Jesus fulfill the laws in Leviticus and Deuteronomy?

----------


## QuaseMarco

> I am not surprised that our Muslim friend is confused. How exactly did Jesus fulfill the laws in Leviticus and Deuteronomy?


I guess you missed the paradigm shift that is Christianity.

----------

Knightkore (01-24-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> I am not surprised that our Muslim friend is confused. How exactly did Jesus fulfill the laws in Leviticus and Deuteronomy?


Do you remember how Jesus said.....unless your righteousness exceeds that of the Pharisees?

----------


## sooda

> Do you remember how Jesus said.....unless your righteousness exceeds that of the Pharisees?


Yes, and Jesus was a Pharisee.. so how did he fulfill the laws of Leviticus and Deuteronomy?

----------


## sooda

> I guess you missed the paradigm shift that is Christianity.


I know that Jesus was an observant Jew..

----------


## tiny1

> Why would that be true ? The official views of the Church itself do not endorse the idea of tossing the Old Testament aside: even when it comes to formulating a doctrine in regards to war, the OT must be taken into consideration.
> 
> The "But That's Just the Old Testament!" Cop-Out


The Old Testament mandated to Israelites.  The New Testament is the "how to" book on Christianity.  We are not supposed to ignore the Old Testament, but we don't offer live sacrifices, or require circumcision.  We are not bound by the Food Laws.  
The New Covenant Law is rooted in the Heart.  No amount of Law can replace God's Grace.
But, the point you are trying to avoid, is that Christian Scripture does not condone the actions you are trying to attribute to Christianity.   However, Muslim Scripture does condone violence against the infidel, no matter how unwarranted.  Christian Prophet Christ, was a wise and peaceable man, while Mohammed was a violent warmonger and abuser of men, women and children.  IOW, EVIL to the core.
Since the prophet is evil, so is Islam.  
There is no defending it, and those the world considers "moderate Muslims", still read the same scriptures.   The difference between a Terrorist and a moderate, is the terrorist wants to cut my head off, and a moderate wants a terrorist to cut my head off.
Islam is evil.

----------

Knightkore (01-24-2017),MrogersNhood (01-24-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> Yes, and Jesus was a Pharisee.. so how did he fulfill the laws of Leviticus and Deuteronomy?


No.  He wasn't.

However.....He kept moral laws as He set forth.....you remember this:

Matthew 5:35-45 King James Version (KJV)
35 Nor by the earth; for it is his footstool: neither by Jerusalem; for it is the city of the great King.
36 Neither shalt thou swear by thy head, because thou canst not make one hair white or black.
37 But let your communication be, Yea, yea; Nay, nay: for whatsoever is more than these cometh of evil.
38 Ye have heard that it hath been said, An eye for an eye, and a tooth for a tooth:
39 But I say unto you, That ye resist not evil: but whosoever shall smite thee on thy right cheek, turn to him the other also.
40 And if any man will sue thee at the law, and take away thy coat, let him have thy cloak also.
41 And whosoever shall compel thee to go a mile, go with him twain.
42 Give to him that asketh thee, and from him that would borrow of thee turn not thou away.
43 Ye have heard that it hath been said, Thou shalt love thy neighbour, and hate thine enemy.
44 But I say unto you, Love your enemies, bless them that curse you, do good to them that hate you, and pray for them which despitefully use you, and persecute you;
45 That ye may be the children of your Father which is in heaven: for he maketh his sun to rise on the evil and on the good, and sendeth rain on the just and on the unjust.

{Jesus taught what His Father, Our Father God really meant.....come on.....}

----------


## sooda

> The Old Testament mandated to Israelites.  The New Testament is the "how to" book on Christianity.  We are not supposed to ignore the Old Testament, but we don't offer live sacrifices, or require circumcision.  We are not bound by the Food Laws.  
> The New Covenant Law is rooted in the Heart.  No amount of Law can replace God's Grace.
> But, the point you are trying to avoid, is that Christian Scripture does not condone the actions you are trying to attribute to Christianity.   However, Muslim Scripture does condone violence against the infidel, no matter how unwarranted.  Christian Prophet Christ, was a wise and peaceable man, while Mohammed was a violent warmonger and abuser of men, women and children.  IOW, EVIL to the core.
> Since the prophet is evil, so is Islam.  
> There is no defending it, and those the world considers "moderate Muslims", still read the same scriptures.   The difference between a Terrorist and a moderate, is the terrorist wants to cut my head off, and a moderate wants a terrorist to cut my head off.
> Islam is evil.


No.. a Muslim who harms a Christian, Jew or pagan without cause is damned. You might want to read the Koran.

----------


## sooda

Qur’an 6:151 says, “and do not kill a soul that God has made sacrosanct, save lawfully.” (i.e. murder is forbidden but the death penalty imposed by the state for a crime is permitted). 

 5:53 says, “… whoso kills a soul,  unless it be for murder or for wreaking corruption in the land, it shall be as if he had killed all mankind; and he who saves a life, it shall be as if he had given life to all mankind.”

----------


## Trinnity

> The  Muslims conquered more lands slowly via trade and intermarriage.


Whatever it takes, Islam will do. Conquest by population is one way. It's still war. It's still conquest. It's a threat.

----------

Knightkore (01-24-2017)

----------


## sooda

Qur’an 6:151 says, “and do not kill a soul that God has made sacrosanct, save lawfully.” (i.e. murder is forbidden but the death penalty imposed by the state for a crime is permitted). 

 5:53 says, “… whoso kills a soul,  unless it be for murder or for wreaking corruption in the land, it shall be as if he had killed all mankind; and he who saves a life, it shall be as if he had given life to all mankind.” 

 It is forbidden to attempt to impose Islam on other people. 

The Qur’an says, “There is no compulsion in religion. The right way has become distinct from error.”  (-The Cow, 2:256).  

Note that this verse was revealed in Medina in 622 AD or after and was never abrogated by any other verse of the Quran.  Islam’s holy book forbids coercing people into adopting any religion.  They have to willingly choose it.

----------

Correction (01-24-2017)

----------


## sooda

> Whatever it takes, Islam will do. Conquest by population is one way. It's still war. It's still conquest. It's a threat.


Arabs had been trading with Egypt, Mesopotamia, East Africa and the Indus Valley a thousand years before Islam.

----------


## sooda

Islamic law forbids aggressive warfare.

 The Quran says, “But if the enemies incline towards peace, do you also incline towards peace. And trust in God! For He is the one who hears and knows all things.” (8:61) 

The Quran chapter “The Cow,” 2:190, says, “Fight in the way of God against those who fight against you, but begin not hostilities. Lo! God loveth not aggressors.”

----------


## sooda

The killing of innocent non-combatants is forbidden. According to Sunni tradition, ‘Abu Bakr al-Siddiq, the first Caliph, gave these instructions to his armies: “I instruct you in ten matters: Do not kill women, children, the old, or the infirm; do not cut down fruit-bearing trees; do not destroy any town . . . ” (Malik’s Muwatta’, “Kitab al-Jihad.”)

----------

Correction (01-24-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> The killing of innocent non-combatants is forbidden. According to Sunni tradition, ‘Abu Bakr al-Siddiq, the first Caliph, gave these instructions to his armies: “I instruct you in ten matters: Do not kill women, children, the old, or the infirm; do not cut down fruit-bearing trees; do not destroy any town . . . ” (Malik’s Muwatta’, “Kitab al-Jihad.”)


Well darn.....then all the middle east countries are in violation of this.....

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> The killing of innocent non-combatants is forbidden. According to Sunni tradition, ‘Abu Bakr al-Siddiq, the first Caliph, gave these instructions to his armies: “I instruct you in ten matters: Do not kill women, children, the old, or the infirm; do not cut down fruit-bearing trees; do not destroy any town . . . ” (Malik’s Muwatta’, “Kitab al-Jihad.”)


Continued:" but if the infidels resist by refusing to praise Allah after capture, release the head from the body"!! Allahu Ackbar!

----------

Knightkore (01-24-2017)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Well darn.....then all the middle east countries are in violation of this.....


The Saudis will kill an innocent woman for driving a car outside a compound or not wearing a rag on her head.

----------

Knightkore (01-24-2017)

----------


## sooda

> The Saudis will kill an innocent woman for driving a car outside a compound or not wearing a rag on her head.


What a stupid lie.. Either action would just cause a call to her husband or father. Really Hawk.. That sort of crap is beneath you.

----------


## sooda

> Well darn.....then all the middle east countries are in violation of this.....


How would you know? You have never been in any ME country.. Your experience of Muslims is terrorist news stories.

----------


## Knightkore

> How would you know? You have never been in any ME country.. Your experience of Muslims is terrorist news stories.


My experience is history.....and all the wonderful battles and towns that they have flattened.....

I readily admit my muslim friend at the gas station is one of the nicest people.....but he's been Americanized.....

----------


## tiny1

sooda





> Quran 6:151 says, and do not kill a soul that God has made sacrosanct, save lawfully. (i.e. murder is forbidden but the death penalty imposed by the state for a crime is permitted).


LIAR!

Quran (2:191-193) -_"And kill them wherever you find them, and turn them out from where they have turned you out. And Al-Fitnah [disbelief or unrest] is worse than killing... but if they desist, then lo! Allah is forgiving and merciful. And fight them until there is no more Fitnah [disbelief and worshipping of others along with Allah] and worship is for Allah alone. But if they cease, let there be no transgression except against Az-Zalimun(the polytheists, and wrong-doers, etc.)"_




> 5:53 says,  whoso kills a soul,  unless it be for murder or for wreaking corruption in the land, it shall be as if he had killed all mankind; and he who saves a life, it shall be as if he had given life to all mankind.


LIAR!

Quran (9:5) - *"So when the sacred months have passed away, then slay the idolaters wherever you find them, and take them captive and besiege them and lie in wait for them in every ambush, then if they repent and keep up prayer and pay the poor-rate, leave their way free to them."* 

Wanna rethink that statement?  Says nothing about slaying murderers.



> It is forbidden to attempt to impose Islam on other people.


LIAR!
*And fight them until there is no more Fitnah [disbelief and worshipping of others along with Allah] and worship is for Allah alone.* 

Sounds to me like they are only concerned with pushing Allah on us.




> Note that this verse was revealed in Medina in 622 AD or after and was never abrogated by any other verse of the Quran.  Islams holy book forbids coercing people into adopting any religion.  They have to willingly choose it.


LIAR!
Nearly every page of that book is about how to deal with UNBELIEVERS.  Make 'em pay taxes, or cut off their fingers, or pursue them with vigor, and so on, and so forth.  And continue killing and such until ALL religion is for Allah.  THAT is what it says.   I have read the book, without prejudice, and deduced what i have about Islam from THOSE pages, not empty rhetoric and taqiyya from Muslim apologists.

----------

JustPassinThru (01-24-2017),Knightkore (01-24-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> sooda
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR!
> 
> Quran (2:191-193) -_"And kill them wherever you find them, and turn them out from where they have turned you out. And Al-Fitnah [disbelief or unrest] is worse than killing... but if they desist, then lo! Allah is forgiving and merciful. And fight them until there is no more Fitnah [disbelief and worshipping of others along with Allah] and worship is for Allah alone. But if they cease, let there be no transgression except against Az-Zalimun(the polytheists, and wrong-doers, etc.)"_
> 
> 
> ...


Wait soooda lied?  But soooda is the most honest, informative, conservative, Christian poster on The Politics Forums.....I feel betrayed now.....

----------


## tiny1

> What a stupid lie.. Either action would just cause a call to her husband or father. Really Hawk.. That sort of crap is beneath you.


LIAR!
ISIS stoned 5 women to death for not wearing the veil.
And don't start the "they aren't following the Koran."  ISIS follows the letter of the book better than any moderate.  THEY are obeying and any who believe differently, are the dissenters.

----------

JustPassinThru (01-24-2017),Knightkore (01-24-2017),MrogersNhood (01-24-2017)

----------


## sooda

> LIAR!
> ISIS stoned 5 women to death for not wearing the veil.
> And don't start the "they aren't following the Koran."  ISIS follows the letter of the book better than any moderate.  THEY are obeying and any who believe differently, are the dissenters.


Gad, can't you READ? We are talking about Saudi Arabia NOT ISIS or Syria.

Stoning is NOT a penalty in the Koran.. and veiling is not in the Koran either... Sound like you have been duped.

----------


## tiny1

> Gad, can't you READ? We are talking about Saudi Arabia NOT ISIS or Syria.
> 
> Stoning is NOT a penalty in the Koran.. and veiling is not in the Koran either... Sound like you have been duped.


We are talking about Islamic violence sanctioned in their Scriptures.  ISIS follows the Koran to the letter, and Moderates don't.  Honor Killings, and Sharia law are condoned even by most moderates.  It does not matter that stoning is not in the Koran, or that veils are to be worn.  Doesn't Matter at all.  What matters is, you cannot change the FACT that Islam is a violent religion, started by a Warmongering pedophile, liar and Evil man.  You cannot change the FACT that the Book calls for violence against the infidel 109 times.  You cannot change the fact that nearly ALL violence against unbelieving innocents, is directed by a faction of Islam.  Everywhere the "poor, tired, displaced refugees" go, violent crime and sexual abuse follows.
Have you ever been in a Muslim Mosque for their service?  Who knows what these liars say when we cannot observe them.  When I was investigating Islam, I asked to come to the service, and got told NO.
You are trying to defend the indefensible.  Islam is Evil.  Period.  THAT is a fact.

----------

Knightkore (01-24-2017)

----------


## sooda

> We are talking about Islamic violence sanctioned in their Scriptures.  ISIS follows the Koran to the letter, and Moderates don't.  Honor Killings, and Sharia law are condoned even by most moderates.  It does not matter that stoning is not in the Koran, or that veils are to be worn.  
> 
> Doesn't Matter at all.  What matters is, you cannot change the FACT that Islam is a violent religion, started by a Warmongering pedophile, liar and Evil man.  You cannot change the FACT that the Book calls for violence against the infidel 109 times.  You cannot change the fact that nearly ALL violence against unbelieving innocents, is directed by a faction of Islam.  Everywhere the "poor, tired, displaced refugees" go, violent crime and sexual abuse follows.
> Have you ever been in a Muslim Mosque for their service?  Who knows what these liars say when we cannot observe them.  When I was investigating Islam, I asked to come to the service, and got told NO.
> You are trying to defend the indefensible.  Islam is Evil.  Period.  THAT is a fact.


Wow.. your ignorance of Islam is stupefying.

----------


## sooda

> CATHOLIC conquistadors.....not exactly Christian.....


Sweet Jesus.. Catholics were/are Christians.

----------


## sooda

> You are ridiculous.
> The Christians who killed others in the name of Christianity, were heretics.  No place in the New Testament does the Bible condone violence in Christ's Name.  The Old Testament tells of God's Judgement against those who opposed Israel on the way to the Promised land.  But NOWHERE in the Scriptures does it call for Christians to kill in God's name.
> But the Muslim scriptures do.  THAT is one reason I deny that Allah is the God of Abraham.  The Bible preaches love,joy, peace, faith, goodness, kindness, mildness, temperance, self control, etc.
> The Koran teaches violence, fear, abuse, etc.  Oh it gives lip service to Love, but the way to Heaven in Islam is to kill an enemy.  
> 
> SO, it is fact, that the massacres you elude to, were not Christian.  They were evil men masquerading as Christians.  They may have believed they were right to do what they did, but it was never a part of Christian Doctrine.  They totally violated Christianity.
> Muslims who kill, lie, rape and pillage, are following Mohammed.


So for 1700 years all those Christians were heretics? Amazing.

----------


## Knightkore

> Sweet Jesus.. Catholics were/are Christians.


To a great many protestants.....no.....they aren't.....

----------


## sooda

> To a great many protestants.....no.....they aren't.....


HOW about YOU.. Do you claim Catholics aren't Christians?

----------


## Knightkore

> HOW about YOU.. Do you claim Catholics aren't Christians?


There may be some.....but the church itself worships dead saints and puts Mary as equal to Jesus.....and it is a works based "religion" you have to do this or not do this.....in order to earn salvation.....no one can EARN salvation.....it is a free gift paid for by Jesus on the cross.....to even think we can earn salvation is an insult to God who sacrificed His Son.....

----------

Jehoshaphat (01-24-2017)

----------


## tiny1

> Wow.. your ignorance of Islam is stupefying.


Liar.  No it isn't.  I back up every post with THEIR own words.  
Answer the effing question.  Have you ever participated in a Muslim worship service in their mosque?
I read the words of my enemy, Islam, so that I can be informed.  




> _Quran (3:151) - "Soon shall We cast terror into the hearts of the Unbelievers, for that they joined companions with Allah, for which He had sent no authority"_


Does that sound like your moderates, or ISIS?




> _Quran (5:51) - "O you who believe! do not take the Jews and the Christians for friends; they are friends of each other; and whoever amongst you takes them for a friend, then surely he is one of them; surely Allah does not guide the unjust people."_


Isis, or moderate?

I really do not fathom why you try to deceive us.  We are wise to your nonsense.  Where Islam goes....trouble follows.  Been that way for Centuries.  We KNOW that.  Quit trying to lie to us.

----------

Knightkore (01-24-2017)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> There may be some.....but the church itself worships dead saints and puts Mary as equal to Jesus.....and it is a works based "religion" you have to do this or not do this.....in order to earn salvation.....no one can EARN salvation.....it is a free gift paid for by Jesus on the cross.....to even think we can earn salvation is an insult to God who sacrificed His Son.....


You been reading too much roadie.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Knightkore (01-24-2017)

----------


## tiny1

> So for 1700 years all those Christians were heretics? Amazing.


The ones who acted violently, and cited Christianity as the reason?  Yes.
Where in the New Testament does it call for violence?  Tell me. I can cite 109 times in the Koran where Islam issues a call for violence.  
Now, if you act against your scriptures, and give the scriptures as your reason, you are a heretic.  The Crusades, for example, have ZERO to do with Christianity.   Just because a Pope acted does not mean it is sanctioned by God.  They were Christians, but acting outside Jesus' Church.
The Muslims who rape, murder, pillage, are following the example of their prophet.  They are following his words, in their scriptures.  So, the heretics, are the ones who refuse the carnage.  ISIS follows the Koran.  How is that so hard for you to see?

Now, have you ever been to a mosque and participated?

----------

Knightkore (01-24-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> You been reading too much roadie.


Many fundamentalists now believe that.

Many, maybe most, are not as twisted on the Joo Question as Roadie.  I'm not a devout Christian, but I listen to Brannon Howze's podcast...he makes a lot of sense.  But he's just as put off against the Catholic Church.

Far be it from me to condemn HIM.  I'm an Unbeliever by his light, anyway...but I don't see the point of stamping feet and pointing at the sky and condemning those who don't understand the Bible JUST...AS...I...INSIST it is.

I welcome Christians because I'm of that background and I understand the beneficial end of Christian morals and values.  But a sure way to do the work of the Secular-Humanist Social-Justice Leftism...is for Christian sects to turn on each other.

----------


## Correction

Well, as I explained before many Christ-worshipers fall as an easy prey for anti-islamic sites of deceit. This is mainly due to lack of basic religious education, coercive persuasion and mind control practiced upon them. Because hate became a norm in their culture, especially after Trump, they try to manipulate texts of other religion to further deceive their brainwashed fellows. Here, their lies are exposed: About Jihad - Misquoting Quran
May God save us.

----------


## Jehoshaphat

> Well, as I explained before many Christ-worshipers fall as an easy prey for anti-islamic sites of deceit. This is mainly due to lack of basic religious education, coercive persuasion and mind control practiced upon them. Because hate became a norm in their culture, especially after Trump, they try to manipulate texts of other religion to further deceive their brainwashed fellows. Here, their lies are exposed: About Jihad - Misquoting Quran
> May God save us.


Trumps has been in office for less than 4 full days and it is all his fault?  Really?  You are just upset that your guy is out of the office now, and Trump will hopefully kick your muslom butt off to the desert you belong to be buried in.

----------

Knightkore (01-25-2017),LongTermGuy (01-24-2017)

----------


## Correction

> Trumps has been in office for less than 4 full days and it is all his fault?  Really?  You are just upset that your guy is out of the office now, and Trump will hopefully kick your muslom butt off to the desert you belong to be buried in.


By your flawed, hateful logic: Native americans will hopefully kick your Christ-worshiper butt off to the land you belong to be buried in.

That's what I was talking about in my previous post.  :Wtf20:

----------


## Jehoshaphat

> By your flawed, hateful logic: Native americans will hopefully kick your Christ-worshiper butt off to the land you belong to be buried in.
> 
> That's what I was talking about in my previous post.


We have heard all this trash talking you are trying to do before.  Come up with something new for a change, it gets old listening to sooda spewing out your musom garbage, so try something else.  :Yawn:

----------

Knightkore (01-25-2017)

----------


## The Man

I saw this dude before. He was in this video back in 2012


lol

----------

Knightkore (01-25-2017),MrogersNhood (01-24-2017)

----------


## Trinnity

> By your flawed, hateful logic: Native americans will hopefully kick your Christ-worshiper butt off to *the land you belong to be buried in*.


Where is that? @Correction

----------

Knightkore (01-25-2017)

----------


## LongTermGuy

> By your flawed, hateful logic: Native americans will hopefully kick your Christ-worshiper butt off to the land you belong to be buried in.

----------

Knightkore (01-25-2017)

----------


## B04

> Wow.. your ignorance of Islam is stupefying.


so is your ignorance of literally everything else.

----------

Knightkore (01-25-2017)

----------


## B04

> Wow.. your ignorance of Islam is stupefying.


However, I know enough about Islam to know sooda was one of Mohammad's wives, @sooda

http://triconblog.blogspot.com/2017/...ohammad-s.html
Prophet Mohammad (Peace Be Upon Him) had married with 11 women but some Researcher/Scholars said that Mohammad (Peace Be Upon Him) had married with 13 women in His life.  Their names are Khadija, *sooda*, Aisha, Hafza, Zainab, Javeria, Ume Habiba, Mehmoona , Safiya, Zianab Binte Jahash, Rehaana, Maria Kubtiya, Rehaana Binte Zaid.


I find it... odd, that a woman who CLAIMS to be Christian, and Republican, would choose the name of a wife of Mohammad as her name on a political forum.

----------

Knightkore (01-25-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> 


That's the heart of Islam:  Uncontrollable rage and desire for vengeance, slaughter, war, _jihad._  As they themselves have said:  They can beat the West, because Westerners love life.  Mohammedans love death.

----------

Knightkore (01-25-2017)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Where is that? @Correction


I'm guessing The United States of America.

----------

Knightkore (01-25-2017)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Well, as I explained before many Christ-worshipers fall as an easy prey for anti-islamic sites of deceit. This is mainly due to lack of basic religious education, coercive persuasion and mind control practiced upon them. Because hate became a norm in their culture, especially after Trump, they try to manipulate texts of other religion to further deceive their brainwashed fellows. Here, their lies are exposed: About Jihad - Misquoting Quran
> May God save us.


Taqiyya

Yes, God it is.

As in Heavenly Father, who sent Jesus to die and pay for all our sins.


That's why he tested Abraham, to see if his creations would do what he planned to do later on.

Well, Heavenly Father followed through and Jesus followed through.

Jesus was God on earth. He said "love thy neighbor as thyself"

What did Mohammed do? Behead the infidels? You know what? That's not flying.

----------

Knightkore (01-25-2017)

----------


## Correction

> However, I know enough about Islam to know sooda was one of Mohammad's wives, @sooda
> 
> http://triconblog.blogspot.com/2017/...ohammad-s.html
> Prophet Mohammad (Peace Be Upon Him) had married with 11 women but some Researcher/Scholars said that Mohammad (Peace Be Upon Him) had married with 13 women in His life.  Their names are Khadija, *sooda*, Aisha, Hafza, Zainab, Javeria, Ume Habiba, Mehmoona , Safiya, Zianab Binte Jahash, Rehaana, Maria Kubtiya, Rehaana Binte Zaid.
> 
> 
> I find it... odd, that a woman who CLAIMS to be Christian, and Republican, would choose the name of a wife of Mohammad as her name on a political forum.


If you don't know, ask instead of your non-sense. None of Prophet Muhammad wives is named Sooda.

The Personality of the Prophet's Wife - Sawda bint Zama | About Islam

Sawda, and her first husband *Sakran bin Amr* were among the first Muslims. When this fortunate couple gave up  worshipping idols and became Muslims, they were exposed to various  tortures by their relatives and polytheists. When the torture became  unbearable, they had to migrate to Abyssinia with many other Muslims.  When they returned to Makkah, Sakran bin Amar passed away.
Thus, Sawda became a widow with five little children. She was in financial  difficulty. When Sawda married the Prophet, she was quite old. She was over 50. Therefore, a feeling of protection and compassion was dominant in this  marriage. The purpose of the Prophet was to protect a mujahid woman who  was a widow and had five children. Besides, he was alone at that time  since  Khadija had passed away.

----------


## Jehoshaphat

> If you don't know, ask instead of your non-sense.
> 
> The Personalities of the Prophetâ€™s Wives - Sawda bint Zama | About Islam
> 
> Sawda, and her first husband *Sakran bin Amr* were among the first Muslims. When this fortunate couple gave up  worshipping idols and became Muslims, they were exposed to various  tortures by their relatives and polytheists. When the torture became  unbearable, they had to migrate to Abyssinia with many other Muslims.  When they returned to Makkah, Sakran bin Amar passed away.
> Thus, Sawda became a widow with five little children. She was in financial  difficulty. When Sawda married the Prophet, she was quite old. She was over 50. Therefore, a feeling of protection and compassion was dominant in this  marriage. The purpose of the Prophet was to protect a mujahid woman who  was a widow and had five children. Besides, he was alone at that time  since  Khadija had passed away.


So what are you saying, sounds like you are claiming she misspelled her screen name?  Maybe the mods will be nice to her and let her correct the spelling

----------

B04 (01-25-2017),Knightkore (01-25-2017)

----------


## Correction

> So what are you saying, sounds like you are claiming she misspelled her screen name?  Maybe the mods will be nice to her and let her correct the spelling


You who ask for muslims to be deported and who exposed your real "Christ-worshipers love" !

Real muslims have no problems naming their children Jesus/Easa or Mary/Maryam. I find it's absolutely normal for Christ-worshipers to do the same, unless they have a black heart like racists. But, actually after all, none of Prophet Muhammad wives is named Sooda

----------


## JMWinPR

This thread should be relocated to the "moronic post thread" I'll give him at least 3 votes. Of course he may be disqualified for being a professional.

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (01-25-2017),Knightkore (01-25-2017)

----------


## Trinnity

* This thread is not about sooda.* *Please get back on topic.*

----------

Knightkore (01-25-2017)

----------


## B04

> However, I know enough about Islam to know sooda was one of Mohammad's wives, @sooda
> 
> http://triconblog.blogspot.com/2017/...ohammad-s.html
> Prophet Mohammad (Peace Be Upon Him) had married with 11 women but some  Researcher/Scholars said that Mohammad (Peace Be Upon Him) had married  with 13 women in His life.  Their names are Khadija, *sooda*, Aisha, Hafza, Zainab, Javeria, Ume Habiba, Mehmoona , Safiya, Zianab Binte Jahash, Rehaana, Maria Kubtiya, Rehaana Binte Zaid.
> 
> 
> I find it... odd, that a woman who CLAIMS to be Christian, and  Republican, would choose the name of a wife of Mohammad as her name on a  political forum.
> 			
> 		
> ...


I posted a link to the site, and the exact, unedited text from the site.

Not my problem if you don't know how to read, @Correction

here's another EXACT quote from the link I posted...

*2)    Sooda;*

    After married with Hazrat Khadija, Holy Prophet married with Hazrat Sooda Binte Zamah. Hazrat Sooda was related with the Quresh tribe Aamir Bin Lovi. Hazrat Sooda was first married with Sukraan Bin Amar and second married with Holy Prophet. Hazrat Sooda was died in 54 Hijri in the month of Shawaal.



EDIT: THAT post was in direct response to Correction, about a wife of Mohammad.

I'm done now. TY

----------

Knightkore (01-25-2017)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Knightkore, It seems your information on islam are taken from anti-islamic sites.
> 
> For education purpose -just in case you are interested in removing the fog of brainwashing islamophobe lies:
> Islamic Life Forum : Quran 8:12 I will Cast Terror ..."
> Comparative Religion: Quran 47:4  When you meet the infidels,smite their necks ?!
> 
> Mistranslate + take out of context + add a scary photo + ignorant audience = Excellent dump.


Speaking of dump, your OP is one big load.

----------

B04 (01-25-2017),Knightkore (01-25-2017)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Sweet Jesus.. Catholics were/are Christians.


Tell that to Joan of Arc.

----------

Knightkore (01-25-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Tell that to Joan of Arc.



I went to St Joan of Arc Catholic School in Asheville NC in the 1950's.  Like most "religious" murders St Joan was killed for political reasons, not her faith.

----------

Knightkore (01-25-2017)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> First day under the new president DonaldTrump - 
> 
> Islamophobic haters outside a mosque in Washington...


You are a smear merchant. 


You are one of those that think mooslums are the salvation of American ways and culture.

----------

Knightkore (01-25-2017),MrogersNhood (01-25-2017)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> You are a smear merchant. 
> 
> 
> You are one of those that that think mooslums are the salvation of American ways and culture.


They surely are not. Our culture is our own, if you want to embrace it, good! If you want to change it, you're outta gas.

----------

Knightkore (01-25-2017),Rickity Plumber (01-25-2017)

----------


## B04

> If you don't know, ask instead of your non-sense. None of Prophet Muhammad wives is named Sooda.
> 
> The Personality of the Prophet's Wife - Sawda bint Zama | About Islam
> 
> Sawda, and her first husband *Sakran bin Amr* were among the first Muslims. When this fortunate couple gave up  worshipping idols and became Muslims, they were exposed to various  tortures by their relatives and polytheists. When the torture became  unbearable, they had to migrate to Abyssinia with many other Muslims.  When they returned to Makkah, Sakran bin Amar passed away.
> Thus, Sawda became a widow with five little children. She was in financial  difficulty. When Sawda married the Prophet, she was quite old. She was over 50. Therefore, a feeling of protection and compassion was dominant in this  marriage. The purpose of the Prophet was to protect a mujahid woman who  was a widow and had five children. Besides, he was alone at that time  since  Khadija had passed away.


BTW, you DO realize that Sawda, and Sooda, are simply different spellings of the same name, right? Like Marc & Mark.

----------

Knightkore (01-25-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> By your flawed, hateful logic: Native americans will hopefully kick your Christ-worshiper butt off to the land you belong to be buried in.
> 
>  That's what I was talking about in my previous post.


Have you given your land back?

----------


## Knightkore

> Taqiyya
> 
>  Yes, God it is.
> 
>  As in Heavenly Father, who sent Jesus to die and pay for all our sins.
> 
> 
>  That's why he tested Abraham, to see if his creations would do what he planned to do later on.
> 
> ...


Guess the poster IS loving his/her neighbor as thyself.....it appears a LOT of self hatred.....wonder why.....

----------


## Knightkore

> I went to St Joan of Arc Catholic School in Asheville NC in the 1950's.  Like most "religious" murders St Joan was killed for political reasons, not her faith.


 As it was in the middle ages.....the Roman Catholic Church as is the full name is a hold over.....a shadow of Rome.....the popes.....the emperors.....they readily mixed politics and religion.....because that is what Rome did.....the popes claimed to be able to depose and raise up kings.....at a whim.....

Whether or not Joan's hearing voices were real.....they really have painted her more of a mad woman at times than some kind of hero.....I would submit in the middle ages.....until the Reformation started.....politics and religion were quite confused.....and corrupted.....Christianity went through a period.....a dark period.....warned by the apostles.....

----------


## Correction

A Massachusetts man is accused of attacking a Muslim airline employee at  New York's John F. Kennedy International Airport, kicking and  shouting obscenities at the woman and telling her that President Donald  Trump "will get rid of all of you," authorities said.

US man attacks female Muslim airline employee at JFK - Daily Sabah

----------

Knightkore (01-27-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> A Massachusetts man is accused of attacking a Muslim airline employee at  New York's John F. Kennedy International Airport, kicking and  shouting obscenities at the woman and telling her that President Donald  Trump "will get rid of all of you," authorities said.
> 
> US man attacks female Muslim airline employee at JFK - Daily Sabah


You see this kind of thing is wrong.....and the man should be held accountable.....for his actions alone.....

----------

Correction (01-27-2017)

----------


## Correction

AURORA, Colo. — Aurora police are investigating a bias-motivated  crime after two threatening notes were found at an Aurora community  center. Police say the case is a “priority.”
 Since 2014, the Mango House has helped refugees with medical and  dental care, as well as citizenship classes.   On Thursday morning, two  types notes were discovered on its property — one in the parking lot,  the other in a stairwell. The typewritten notes read, “We’re gonna blow  up all of you refugees.”





“It was little shocking, I have to admit. Really upsetting,” said employee Johnny Moo.
 “It makes me want to stand up stronger and say no. These people are  kind and loving, and if you get to know them, you will get to love them,  just like I do,” said Carolyn Anello, who founded the dental clinic.

Police investigate hate crime at Aurora refugee center  The Denver Post

----------

Knightkore (01-27-2017)

----------


## Trinnity

What bullshit. Islam is at war with everyone not Muslim. We notice. We don't forget and won't forgive.

----------

FirstGenCanadian (01-27-2017),Knightkore (01-27-2017)

----------


## B04

> A Massachusetts man is accused of attacking a Muslim airline employee at  New York's John F. Kennedy International Airport, kicking and  shouting obscenities at the woman and telling her that President Donald  Trump "will get rid of all of you," authorities said.
> 
> US man attacks female Muslim airline employee at JFK - Daily Sabah


Your source is full of shit.

----------


## Correction

> Your source is full of shit.


It's not my source; Your language is fantastic anyway. Try to learn from your parent/pastor/teacher the basics of etiquette and good manners.

----------


## B04

> It's not my source; Your language is fantastic anyway. Try to learn from your parent/pastor/teacher the basics of etiquette and good manners.


you posted from a source. That source is full of shit.

Here endeth the lesson.

----------

Knightkore (01-27-2017)

----------


## B04

@Correction... How do you personally feel about Jesus?

----------

Knightkore (01-27-2017)

----------


## B04

> @Correction... How do you personally feel about Jesus?


i'm sorry, @Correction. Was the question too difficult for you?

----------


## JustPassinThru

> AURORA, Colo.  Aurora police are investigating a bias-motivated  crime after two threatening notes were found at an Aurora community  center. Police say the case is a priority.
>  Since 2014, the Mango House has helped refugees with medical and  dental care, as well as citizenship classes.   On Thursday morning, two  types notes were discovered on its property  one in the parking lot,  the other in a stairwell. The typewritten notes read, Were gonna blow  up all of you refugees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was little shocking, I have to admit. Really upsetting, said employee Johnny Moo.
>  It makes me want to stand up stronger and say no. These people are  kind and loving, and if you get to know them, you will get to love them,  just like I do, said Carolyn Anello, who founded the dental clinic.
> ...


Anyone wanna place bets, that they put that shit up THEMSELVES?

----------

Knightkore (01-27-2017)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> I would heavily disagree.....in the New Testament did you see ANY Old Testament concepts of "violence" taught by Jesus or His disciples?  Any at all?
> 
> Please put up references if you know of any.....


I think Peter might have cut somebody's ear off. Jesus whipped the money-changers in the Temple. That's all I got.

----------

Knightkore (01-27-2017)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Your source is full of shit.


It's AP news. Probably fake.

----------


## Knightkore

> I think Peter might have cut somebody's ear off. Jesus whipped the money-changers in the Temple. That's all I got.


Jesus rebuked Peter and healed the soldier.....He also said that those who live by the sword would die by the sword.....

Jesus did indeed whip the market area in the Temple.....he didn't actually do violence against the people.....he just turned some tables upside down.....He is God and if you're misusing His House.....

----------

Jim Scott (01-29-2017),Madison (01-29-2017),MrogersNhood (01-27-2017)

----------


## Correction

*Hours after Trump signs Muslim ban, Texas mosque destroyed*


1*06gZyxQr9tXm5PWMgijY1A.jpeg
By 6:30 a.m., with the fire extinguished, Victoria Fire Marshal  investigators were beginning their investigation into the fire's cause,  he said. The Victoria Fire Marshal's Office has requested help in their  investigation from the State Fire Marshal's Office and Bureau of  Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives.
As investigators began  their work, almost 20 members of mosque conducted the first prayer of  the day on the sidewalk across the street from the destroyed mosque.  Although sadness gripped those who had gathered to pray, Hashmi said,  the congregation was unified in their desire to rebuild as soon as  possible.

Fire destroys mosque; cause undetermined Victoria, TX

----------

Knightkore (01-30-2017)

----------


## nonsqtr

Everyone's a victim.  :Geez:

----------


## Madison

> *Hours after Trump signs Muslim ban, Texas mosque destroyed*
> 
> 
> 1*06gZyxQr9tXm5PWMgijY1A.jpeg
> By 6:30 a.m., with the fire extinguished, Victoria Fire Marshal  investigators were beginning their investigation into the fire's cause,  he said. The Victoria Fire Marshal's Office has requested help in their  investigation from the State Fire Marshal's Office and Bureau of  Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives.
> As investigators began  their work, almost 20 members of mosque conducted the first prayer of  the day on the sidewalk across the street from the destroyed mosque.  Although sadness gripped those who had gathered to pray, Hashmi said,  the congregation was unified in their desire to rebuild as soon as  possible.
> 
> Fire destroys mosque; cause undetermined Victoria, TX



Destroy ALL mosques in Amerika !!! Yes!

téléchargement.jpg

----------


## Madison

images (38).jpg

----------

LongTermGuy (01-29-2017)

----------


## Madison

> *Hours after Trump signs Muslim ban, Texas mosque destroyed*
> 
> 
> Attachment 19915
> Fire destroys mosque; cause undetermined Victoria, TX


  :Smile:

----------

LongTermGuy (01-29-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> *Hours after Trump signs Muslim ban, Texas mosque destroyed*
> 
> 
> Attachment 19915
> By 6:30 a.m., with the fire extinguished, Victoria Fire Marshal  investigators were beginning their investigation into the fire's cause,  he said. The Victoria Fire Marshal's Office has requested help in their  investigation from the State Fire Marshal's Office and Bureau of  Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives.
> As investigators began  their work, almost 20 members of mosque conducted the first prayer of  the day on the sidewalk across the street from the destroyed mosque.  Although sadness gripped those who had gathered to pray, Hashmi said,  the congregation was unified in their desire to rebuild as soon as  possible.
> 
> Fire destroys mosque; cause undetermined Victoria, TX


At this point.....war has been engaged SINCE 9/11 by Islam {actually before that.....but Islam sent the first major modern salvo against us on 9/11.....} and has been confirmed by every Islamic attack on our soil since.....

Don't want war?  Abandon the ideology that leads to war.  Period.

----------

LongTermGuy (01-30-2017)

----------


## Correction

A mosque has been targeted by vandals in a sickening hate crime.

The Sunderland Jami-Masjid on Chester Road was daubed with the phrase Muslims out between the evening of January 27 and the following morning.

The mosques imam, Syed Shuheb, 35, revealed that this is the latest in a steady rise of intimidating acts aimed at the community in recent years.

He said the community, which has been present in Sunderland since the mid 1970s, feels generally accepted but added: Ive been here for 11 years.

In the first seven years we had just one incident against us - but in the last four years weve had at least one every year.

Its getting worse.
Its probably some loner who has decided to do it in a moment of stupidity.
'Muslims out' scrawled on walls of mosque in sickening racist attack - Chronicle Live

----------

Knightkore (02-01-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> A mosque has been targeted by vandals in a sickening hate crime.
> 
> The Sunderland Jami-Masjid on Chester Road was daubed with the phrase “Muslims out” between the evening of January 27 and the following morning.
> 
> The mosque’s imam, Syed Shuheb, 35, revealed that this is the latest in a steady rise of intimidating acts aimed at the community in recent years.
> 
> He said the community, which has been present in Sunderland since the mid 1970s, feels “generally accepted” but added: “I’ve been here for 11 years.
> 
> “In the first seven years we had just one incident against us - but in the last four years we’ve had at least one every year.
> ...


Graffitti versus Beheading.....wow......the Graffitti is FAR worse..... :Geez:

----------


## sooda

> Graffitti versus Beheading.....wow......the Graffitti is FAR worse.....


Who did this mosque behead?

----------

Correction (02-01-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> Who did this mosque behead?


Who did they fight to stop beheadings?

----------


## Correction

> Who did they fight to stop beheadings?


You avoid the question.

----------


## Knightkore

> You avoid the question.


You question the void and the void answerth back.

http://marijuana-uses.com/questionin...ance-by-chris/

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> The fact that Trump had been elected president was not even the most  awful part; the fact that sixty million common Americans picked him up  on that misogynistic pedestal and transported him to the White House  with their own hands, instilling a deeper feeling of sheer dread in the  hearts of Muslims not only in America, but across the globe. 
> 
> These Americans voted for Trump in spite of his blatant propagation and  endorsement of misogyny, racism, xenophobia and extreme  Islamophobia. With Trumps election as president, all Muslim Americans  deep-rooted fears became reality.


Why be jealous?

----------

Knightkore (02-01-2017)

----------


## Fly Paper

You could list verus from the Bible and Quran all day but it'll make no difference, it's a battle of nit-picking over words.

I would say people go with their experiences. Like anything, the media has a big part to play .

My experience is that the Bible is a symbolic book, not literal. Christians meet to understand the symbolic meaning of these versus to get a better understanding of leading a decent life, helping others etc...

My experience of the Quran is reading snippets online and what's reported in the world, what I see and read on TV and on news channels. It's a book that muslims take literally.

In conclusion, Islam is in a bad light, I've witnessed how they haven't integrated into Western society. If they have, they wouldn't wear face coverings for a start. Another example when speaking to a nurse, she has to wear short sleeves and bare lower arms to reduce contamination ie. Long sleeves soaking up fluids and passing them on. Muslims wear long sleeves.

So bash on about the Quran, we are going by what we see and hear and it doesn't tally with the image Muslims are portraying Islam.

There's no better place than to enjoy Islam by going to and living in the Middle East. So if you wish to practise Islam, go, get out.  If I was Prime Minister of the UK, I would implement Japan's system at controlling this barbaric religion.

----------


## sooda

> You could list verus from the Bible and Quran all day but it'll make no difference, it's a battle of nit-picking over words.
> 
> I would say people go with their experiences. Like anything, the media has a big part to play .
> 
> My experience is that the Bible is a symbolic book, not literal. Christians meet to understand the symbolic meaning of these versus to get a better understanding of leading a decent life, helping others etc...
> 
> My experience of the Quran is reading snippets online and what's reported in the world, what I see and read on TV and on news channels. It's a book that muslims take literally.
> 
> In conclusion, Islam is in a bad light, I've witnessed how they haven't integrated into Western society. If they have, they wouldn't wear face coverings for a start. Another example when speaking to a nurse, she has to wear short sleeves and bare lower arms to reduce contamination ie. Long sleeves soaking up fluids and passing them on. Muslims wear long sleeves.
> ...


Very few Muslim women in the world wear the face mask.. and almost NONE in the US or UK unless they are NEW converts to Islam. 

You basically have no experience of Muslims and haven't read the Koran.

What is that crap about "long sleeves"?

----------


## sooda

> You are so correct. Any violence done by God's people at the behest of God was done in the Old Testament. Christianity the New Testament! The Koran however, written  after the establishment of Christianity is replete with violence and directives for violence.


Christians were frequently violent up thru the 16th century.. Think about the witch burnings, persecution of the Jews, slaughter of the Cathars and Knights Templar, Spanish inquisition, etc.......

----------


## Fly Paper

> Very few Muslim women in the world wear the face mask.. and almost NONE in the US or UK unless they are NEW converts to Islam. 
> 
> You basically have no experience of Muslims and haven't read the Koran.
> 
> What is that crap about "long sleeves"?


What a load of tosh. You obviously haven't been to the UK and secondly, it was a nurse who pointed out the long sleeve problem that is happening. Wake up. I watch them walking about !!!!!

I've just said, we go by experience, I've just given you examples of what I've experienced. We have to remove motorbike helemts and balaclavas, they walk about with face coverings. 

Take it on board.

----------


## Fly Paper

> Christians were frequently violent up thru the 16th century.. Think about the witch burnings, persecution of the Jews, slaughter of the Cathars and Knights Templar, Spanish inquisition, etc.......


But not from the 17th century onwards.

Where as, Muslims have been violent from the 7th century to date.

----------

Knightkore (02-06-2017)

----------


## Fly Paper

@sooda, do you honestly believe Sharia law is compatible with Human (Civil) Rights? The West doesn't think it is.

Go practise it in the middle East or integrate here and follow Western laws. Because Muslims can't, we want to kick them out.

----------


## sooda

> @sooda, do you honestly believe Sharia law is compatible with Human (Civil) Rights? The West doesn't think it is.
> 
> Go practise it in the middle East or integrate here and follow Western laws. Because Muslims can't, we want to kick them out.


Saudi Arabia has somewhat less government interference than we do. 
You won't have any difficulty living in the kingdom if you don't steal, rape, murder, molest children  or drink and drug.

----------


## sooda

> But not from the 17th century onwards.
> 
> Where as, Muslims have been violent from the 7th century to date.


We invaded Iraq and killed thousands of Iraqis, didn't we?

----------


## Knightkore

> We invaded Iraq and killed thousands of Iraqis, didn't we?


GW did that.....putz.....

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Christians were frequently violent up thru the 16th century.. Think about the witch burnings, persecution of the Jews, slaughter of the Cathars and Knights Templar, Spanish inquisition, etc.......


A RESPONSE to the BARBAROUS conquest and pogrom in Jerusalem and the traditional Hebrew lands.

Moslems act like bloodthirsty rabid dogs, and then they blame their VICTIMS for the ferocious response.

----------


## sooda

> GW did that.....putz.....


Most Americans backed Bush on the invasion.. Seems like the only ones who didn't were oilmen, Arabs, diplomats and historians.

----------


## sooda

> A RESPONSE to the BARBAROUS conquest and pogrom in Jerusalem and the traditional Hebrew lands.
> 
> Moslems act like bloodthirsty rabid dogs, and then they blame their VICTIMS for the ferocious response.


Who are the Barbours? 
There were very few Jews in Palestine and they never had a presence in the Decapolis, Samaria, the Pentapolis or Jordan.

----------


## Knightkore

> Most Americans backed Bush on the invasion.. Seems like the only ones who didn't were oilmen, Arabs, diplomats and historians.


President Trump didn't.  I didn't.  I still could not fathom why he didn't go after Osama first.....

And THEN GW gave us the "Patriot" Act.....which decidedly NOT patriotic.....

----------


## Fly Paper

> Saudi Arabia has somewhat less government interference than we do. 
> You won't have any difficulty living in the kingdom if you don't steal, rape, murder, molest children  or drink and drug.


A British woman was raped in Saudi Arabia by 2 British guys

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/middleeast/dubai/6949008/British-woman-arrested-in-Dubai-after-being-raped.html


Work that one out !!!!!

Also, a woman received 200 lashes for being gamg raped. Apparently it was shameful !!!!!!!

Ban Islam.

----------

Knightkore (02-06-2017)

----------


## Fly Paper

A none religious war. Nothing to do with Islam or Christianity. Bush and Blair should be jailed.

----------

Knightkore (02-06-2017),MrogersNhood (02-08-2017)

----------


## sooda

> A British woman was raped in Saudi Arabia by 2 British guys
> 
> British woman 'arrested in Dubai after being raped' - Telegraph
> 
> 
> Work that one out !!!!!
> 
> Also, a woman received 200 lashes for being gamg raped. Apparently it was shameful !!!!!!!
> 
> Ban Islam.


Is there some reason your link doesn't work? This happened in 2010 when she was passed out in a hotel bathroom. 
What was the outcome.. Typically the Saudis would deport her. She was a British Pakistani, wasn't she.. Stupid girl.

----------


## sooda

> A none religious war. Nothing to do with Islam or Christianity. Bush and Blair should be jailed.


Not quite Dubya told the French that God told him to invade Iraq because he was fighting Gog and Magog.

----------


## sooda

British woman 'arrested in Dubai after being raped' - Telegraph

----------


## Trinnity

> Christians were frequently violent up thru the 16th century.. Think about the witch burnings, persecution of the Jews, slaughter of the Cathars and Knights Templar, Spanish inquisition, etc.......


That's always such a lame argument. Christianity in the middle ages, 500 years ago. puhleeeeeze

Islam is brutal now and always has been. There was no reformation. It's not a religion, it's an ideology.

----------

Knightkore (02-06-2017)

----------


## sooda

> That's always such a lame argument. Christianity in the middle ages, 500 years ago. puhleeeeeze
> 
> Islam is brutal now and always has been. There was no reformation. It's not a religion, it's a ideology.


Christians were still killing people in the 17th century... I especially like the Conquistadors who were accompanied by missionaries.

----------


## sooda

British woman 'arrested in Dubai after being raped' - Telegraph

I take it that you don't know the difference between Dubai and Saudi Arabia.

The couple from London are now reportedly on bail and understood to be awaiting trial after having their passports confiscated. Should they be found guilty, they could face up to six years in jail. 
 The woman, who is said to have accepted her boyfriend's marriage proposal during a three-day break, admitted drinking too much alcohol as they celebrated at Dubai Marina's Address Hotel. The waiter is then said to have followed her into the toilets and raped her while she was in a state of semi-consciousness. 


 After her fiancé found out about the attack, they contacted police, but they were questioned about breaking the country's strict rules, which contain elements of Sharia law.

----------


## tiny1

> That's always such a lame argument. Christianity in the middle ages, 500 years ago. puhleeeeeze
> 
> Islam is brutal now and always has been. There was no reformation. It's not a religion, it's an ideology.


But Trinnity, the real issue is that Islam Scripture mandates violence 109 times.  Christian Scripture does not.   Violent Christians are not following their religion, and Violent Islamists are.

----------


## sooda

> But Trinnity, the real issue is that Islam Scripture mandates violence 109 times.  Christian Scripture does not.   Violent Christians are not following their religion, and Violent Islamists are.


Yes and in context of defensive war.

----------


## tiny1

> Yes and in context of defensive war.


Yeah, running innocent people down with a Diesel Rig, is a form of self defense. :Geez:

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Yeah, running innocent people down with a Diesel Rig, is a form of self defense.


_You...PROFANE...the PROPHET!!!  You MUST DIE!  ALLAHU AKBAR!!!_

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Who are the Barbours? 
> There were very few Jews in Palestine and they never had a presence in the Decapolis, Samaria, the Pentapolis or Jordan.


You know what Jordon WAS?

Part of the original nation-state of Israel.

History didn't begin with your pedophile goat-loving sham prophet.

----------


## sooda

> You know what Jordon WAS?
> 
> Part of the original nation-state of Israel.
> 
> History didn't begin with your pedophile goat-loving sham prophet.


Nope.. Jordan was never Jewish or part of Israel.

Rise of the City States

 * Early Bronze Age*By about 3200 BCE, Jordan had developed a    relatively urban character. Many settlements were established during the *Early Bronze    Age* (c. 3200-1950 BCE) in various parts of Jordan, both in the Jordan Valley and on    higher ground. 

Many of the villages built during this time included defensive    fortifications to protect the inhabitants from marauding nomadic tribes still inhabiting    the region. Water was channeled from one place to another and precautions were even taken    against earthquakes and floods.


http://www.kinghussein.gov.jo/his_citystates.html

You know of course about Petra and Ma'dain Saleh?

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Nope.. Jordan was never Jewish or part of Israel.


Must have been part of the great Kingdom of Palestine.

Read up on history, mullah; or else turn this account over to someone else.  There is more to know than the Pedophile Prophet's ramblings and ravings, and a camel's rear end.

----------


## sooda

The Old Testament Kingdoms of Jordan

The *Iron Age* (c. 1200-332 BCE) saw    the development and consolidation of three new kingdoms in Jordan: *Edom* in the    south, *Moab* in central Jordan, and *Ammon* in the northern mountain areas. To    the north in Syria, the Aramaeans made their capital in Damascus. 

This period saw a shift    in the level of power from individual “city-states” to larger kingdoms. One    possible reason for the growth of these local kingdoms was the growing importance of the    trade route from Arabia, which carried gold, spices and precious metals through Amman and    Damascus up to northern Syria.

http://www.kinghussein.gov.jo/his_testament.html

----------


## sooda

> Must have been part of the great Kingdom of Palestine.
> 
> Read up on history, mullah; or else turn this account over to someone else.  There is more to know than the Pedophile Prophet's ramblings and ravings, and a camel's rear end.


I visited Jordan several times with my Sunday school class. You are ignorant and insulting. Jordan was never Jewish. 

http://www.kinghussein.gov.jo/his_testament.html

There was NO "greater Palestine". Just some city states.

----------


## Fly Paper

> Is there some reason your link doesn't work? This happened in 2010 when she was passed out in a hotel bathroom. 
> What was the outcome.. Typically the Saudis would deport her. She was a British Pakistani, wasn't she.. Stupid girl.


She was arrested and charged for having illegal sexual intercourse. Don't know why the link doesn't work, just copied and pasted.

British woman 'arrested in Dubai after being raped' - Telegraph

----------


## Fly Paper

> Yes and in context of defensive war.


In the history of mankind, only 7% of wars are religious based.

I saw recently in the news

https://www.moroccoworldnews.com/201...-shut-mosques/

The tide is turning against a barbaric religion.

----------

Knightkore (02-06-2017)

----------


## sooda

> She was arrested and charged for having illegal sexual intercourse. Don't know why the link doesn't work, just copied and pasted.
> 
> British woman 'arrested in Dubai after being raped' - Telegraph


She was a Muslim and its against the law for Muslims to drink in Dubai. 
From an American perspective she would be not guilty just because she was passed out cold in a public venue, but in Dubai she was complicit in her rape.

----------


## Knightkore

> She was a Muslim and its against the law for Muslims to drink in Dubai. 
> From an American perspective she would be not guilty just because she was passed out cold in a public venue, but in Dubai she was complicit in her rape.


Complicit in her rape?  DID you just type that?

----------


## sooda

> Complicit in her rape?  DID you just type that?


Yes.. and I explained it..

----------


## Knightkore

> Yes.. and I explained it..


 :Geez: And you agree?

----------


## Fly Paper

> And you agree?


Sums up Islam.

----------

Knightkore (02-06-2017)

----------


## sooda

> And you agree?


In their culture women don't get drunk and pass out in hotel bathrooms. I already told you that our way is different .. In America she would be an innocent victim.

----------


## Knightkore

> In their culture women don't get drunk and pass out in hotel bathrooms. I already told you that our way is different .. In America she would be an innocent victim.


Screw culture.  Morality.....TRUE morality transcends culture.  So you excuse their conviction of her based on "their culture"?

Thanks.  You are now on record for defending rape.

----------

Big Dummy (02-06-2017)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> She was a Muslim and its against the law for Muslims to drink in Dubai. 
> From an American perspective she would be not guilty just because she was passed out cold in a public venue, but in Dubai she was complicit in her rape.


That is wrong on so many levels. First, in the fact that you are making excuses for filthy Muslim men. 
Second, in the fact you use an oxymoron 'complicit rape'. 
There is nothing complicit about rape. 
The very word defines the complete opposite of complicity.  
Nothing you can say will lessen the fact that these excuses for male human beings should be decapitated at the penis and fed to the hogs.

----------

Knightkore (02-06-2017)

----------


## sooda

> That is wrong on so many levels. First, in the fact that you are making excuses for filthy Muslim men. 
> Second, in the fact you use an oxymoron 'complicit rape'. 
> There is nothing complicit about rape. 
> 
> Nothing you can say will lessen the fact that these excuses for male human beings should be decapitated at the penis and fed to the hogs.


Do you understand that our culture is NOT the same as theirs? Explanation is NOT approval.

----------


## Big Dummy

> In their culture women don't get drunk and pass out in hotel bathrooms. I already told you that our way is different .. In America she would be an innocent victim.



Not our way. The way , to show respect for other humans. But that is not ever going to be a muslim way. Some animals don't want to join civilization.

----------

Knightkore (02-06-2017)

----------


## sooda

Penalties for rape in different countries.

https://www.scoopwhoop.com/inotherne...ly/#.arg5usast

----------


## Big Dummy

> Do you understand that our culture is NOT the same as theirs? Explanation is NOT approval.


We understand , why don't you understand?

You want millions more of these animals in our country because they are fleeing their own animal wars. Are you insane or muslim.

Our culture is never going to be their culture. Do you understand? You seem to be trying to explain this , but refuse to understand and beleive what you are teaching. Why is that, is it your taqiyya that can never be not used in anything you say?

----------

Knightkore (02-06-2017)

----------


## Big Dummy

> Penalties for rape in different countries.
> 
> https://www.scoopwhoop.com/inotherne...ly/#.arg5usast


Don't go and put this onus on governments. This is about mans soul and drive to be good to fellow man. Obviously you have no concept of self moderation. You live your life with fear of having your head chopped off by muslim clerics. You have no heart, you only have the hate and fear put in you by the mullahs.

----------

Knightkore (02-06-2017)

----------


## sooda

> Don't go and put this onus on governments. This is about mans soul and drive to be good to fellow man. Obviously you have no concept of self moderation. You live your life with fear of having your head chopped off by muslim clerics. You have no heart, you only have the hate and fear put in you by the mullahs.


When the penalty for rape is death, the woman has to be blameless. Read your Bible.

You sound hysterical. There is so little rape in KSA or Kuwait that I have never had cause to be afraid.

----------


## Knightkore

> When the penalty for rape is death, the woman has to be blameless. Read your Bible.
> 
> You sound hysterical. There is so little rape in KSA or Kuwait that I have never had cause to be afraid.


 :Lame:

----------


## Correction

Peter Scotter, 55, launched a  foul-mouthed tirade at his terrified victim shouting you are in our  country now and branding her a stupid f****** Muslim.
The woman  was wearing a niqab which covered her head and face and was in a  Sunderland shopping centre with her nine-year-old son waiting for her  husband when she was attacked by convicted football thug Scotter.
Today  the lout admitted racially aggravated assault by beating and a separate  charge of racially aggravated harassment when he appeared before  Newcastle Crown Court.

Scotter has 66 previous convictions for 157 offences, including actual bodily harm

Peter Scotter admits ripping niqab veil from Muslim mother as she shopped with her son | UK | News | Express.co.uk

----------

Knightkore (02-06-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> Peter Scotter, 55, launched a  foul-mouthed tirade at his terrified victim shouting “you are in our  country now” and branding her a “stupid f****** Muslim”.
> The woman  was wearing a niqab which covered her head and face and was in a  Sunderland shopping centre with her nine-year-old son waiting for her  husband when she was attacked by convicted football thug Scotter.
> Today  the lout admitted racially aggravated assault by beating and a separate  charge of racially aggravated harassment when he appeared before  Newcastle Crown Court.
> 
> Scotter has 66 previous convictions for 157 offences, including actual bodily harm
> 
> Peter Scotter admits ripping niqab veil from Muslim mother as she shopped with her son | UK | News | Express.co.uk


Seems like Scotter needs to stay in prison.  And not in a UK prison.  That would be too nice.  He can rot in an Iranian prison.

----------

Correction (02-06-2017)

----------


## Big Dummy

> When the penalty for rape is death, the woman has to be blameless. Read your Bible.
> 
> You sound hysterical. There is so little rape in KSA or Kuwait that I have never had cause to be afraid.


When the penalty for *being raped* is death. There is little to no *reported rape* in KSA or muslim nations.

Sell your BS to some fellow muslims. it aint working here no more.

----------

Knightkore (02-06-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> And you agree?


What, don't all grandmothers from Fuckhead, Georgia, know that rape victims are complicit in their rapes?

----------

Knightkore (02-06-2017)

----------


## Correction

Although he was quick to condemn an attack near France's Louvre museum as an example of "radical Islamic terrorism," President Donald Trump has  yet to acknowledge the mass shooting at a mosque in Quebec City that  happened just days before. U.S. Rep. Sean Duffy, a Republican of  Wisconsin, does not know why this is. 
 But in an interview with CNN's Alisyn Camerota, he inadvertently suggested an answer: Islamophobia, coupled with some white supremacy.
 "Why isn't the president talking about the white  terrorist who mowed down six Muslims who were praying at their mosque?"  Camerota asked. 
 "I don't know, but I would just tell you there's a  difference," Duffy replied. Conflating the Islamic State with all of  Islam, Duffy argued that there have been "dozens of scenarios where  ISIS-inspired attacks have taken innocents," whereas the attack by a  white man on the Quebec City Islamic Center was a "one-off." 

It was also the work of pro-Trump, anti-immigration shooter Alexandre Bissonnette, whose classmates described him as an "ultra-nationalist white supremacist" and who became very involved with the far right online. Statistically, mass shooters tend to be male and white, if not necessarily extremists, and very rarely motivated by "radical Islam." 


There are plenty of examples of racially motivated  terrorism from the far right, though: There's the 65-year-old white man  who attempted to coordinate the bombing of a New York mosque in 2015. There are the right-wing extremists forming militias and arming themselves for a violent struggle against Muslims. There's the anti-Semitic white supremacist who, in 2014, shot up a Jewish community center in Kansas and killed three.
 There's also Dylann Roof, the 22-year-old who was recently sentenced to  death for opening fire on worshipers at the Emanuel African Methodist  Episcopal Church in Charleston, South Carolina in 2015. He killed nine  people, and he did it "because he felt like he had to do it," Roof said at trial. Because he was completely convinced that black people represented a threat to white people.

Congressman defends Trump's silence on white extremism, says mosque shooting a "one-off" | Mic

----------


## Knightkore

> Although he was quick to condemn an attack near France's Louvre museum as an example of "radical Islamic terrorism," President Donald Trump has  yet to acknowledge the mass shooting at a mosque in Quebec City that  happened just days before. U.S. Rep. Sean Duffy, a Republican of  Wisconsin, does not know why this is. 
>  But in an interview with CNN's Alisyn Camerota, he inadvertently suggested an answer: Islamophobia, coupled with some white supremacy.
>  "Why isn't the president talking about the white  terrorist who mowed down six Muslims who were praying at their mosque?"  Camerota asked. 
>  "I don't know, but I would just tell you there's a  difference," Duffy replied. Conflating the Islamic State with all of  Islam, Duffy argued that there have been "dozens of scenarios where  ISIS-inspired attacks have taken innocents," whereas the attack by a  white man on the Quebec City Islamic Center was a "one-off." 
> 
> It was also the work of pro-Trump, anti-immigration shooter Alexandre Bissonnette, whose classmates described him as an "ultra-nationalist white supremacist" and who became very involved with the far right online. Statistically, mass shooters tend to be male and white, if not necessarily extremists, and very rarely motivated by "radical Islam." 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of examples of racially motivated  terrorism from the far right, though: There's the 65-year-old white man  who attempted to coordinate the bombing of a New York mosque in 2015. There are the right-wing extremists forming militias and arming themselves for a violent struggle against Muslims. There's the anti-Semitic white supremacist who, in 2014, shot up a Jewish community center in Kansas and killed three.
> ...


OH my freaking allah....

 :Moron:

----------


## Correction

The image below was taken directly from *The Holy Bible* in Arabic. Referred to in Arabic as al-Kitâb al-Muqadis(i.e. ,The Holy Book), this is the scripture which is used by Arabic-speaking Christians (of which there are still about 15 to 20 million in the Middle East). So that those unfamiliar with Arabic script have something to compare these images with. In the images, the Arabic word *Allah* is underlined in red so that it can be easily identified.

*[Genesis 1:1 - English Bible - King James Version]* _"In the beginning God created the Heaven and the Earth . . . "
_
*[Genesis 1:1 - Arabic transliteration]*
_"Fee al-badi' khalaqa Allahu as-Samaawaat wa al-Ard . . . "_
*[Genesis 1:1 - Arabic Bible]*

http://www.islamic-awareness.org/Qur.../BibAllah.html

----------

Knightkore (02-07-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> The image below was taken directly from *The Holy Bible* in Arabic. Referred to in Arabic as al-Kitâb al-Muqadis(i.e. ,The Holy Book), this is the scripture which is used by Arabic-speaking Christians (of which there are still about 15 to 20 million in the Middle East). So that those unfamiliar with Arabic script have something to compare these images with. In the images, the Arabic word *Allah* is underlined in red so that it can be easily identified.
> 
> *[Genesis 1:1 - English Bible - King James Version]* _"In the beginning God created the Heaven and the Earth . . . "
> _
> *[Genesis 1:1 - Arabic transliteration]*
> _"Fee al-badi' khalaqa Allahu as-Samaawaat wa al-Ard . . . "_
> *[Genesis 1:1 - Arabic Bible]*
> 
> http://www.islamic-awareness.org/Qur.../BibAllah.html


Yeah.....right.

Allah, The Moon god? - CSI

The Muslim's claim that Allah is the God of the Bible  and that Islam arose from the religion of the prophets and apostles is  refuted by solid, overwhelming archeological evidence. Islam is nothing  more than a revival of the ancient Moon-god cult. It has taken the  symbols, the rites, the ceremonies, and even the name of its god from  the ancient pagan religion of the Moon-god. As such, it is sheer  idolatry and must be rejected by all those who follow the Torah and  Gospel.

Your final question concerned the evolution of the Hebrew language. It  is important to realize that the Hebrew spoken today in Israel is not  the same as biblical Hebrew; this is equally true of the Greek we see in  the ancient manuscripts of the New Testament. Ancient Greek, like  ancient Hebrew, is similar to their modern counterparts, but there are  substantial differences as well.

Hebrew belongs to the Canaanite group of languages. Hebrew (Israel) and  Moabite (Jordan) are Southern Canaanite while Phoenician (Lebanon) is  Northern Canaanite. Canaanite is closely related to Aramaic and to a  lesser extent South-Central Arabic. Whereas other Canaanite languages  and dialects have become extinct, Hebrew has survived. Hebrew flourished  as a spoken language in Israel from the 10th century BCE (Before Common  Era) until just before the Byzantine Period in the 3rd or 4th century  CE (Common Era). Afterward Hebrew continued as a literary language until  the Modern Era when it was revived as a spoken language in the 19th  century. 

Hebrew is classified as a Semitic (or Shemitic, from Shem, the son of  Noah) language. It would appear that after the Tower of Babel, the  descendants of Japheth traveled north with their language, the  descendants of Ham traveled southwest with their language and the  Semites traveled west with their language. It is also correct that Eber  is thought to be the original term that later became the label for his  decedents, e.g. the Hebrews.

A more interesting question might be what was the language spoken prior  to the Tower of Babel? It would seem that Hebrew would be a good  educated guess in that the names of the pre-Flood patriarchs and others  were of Hebrew derivation e.g. all the names of Adam's descendent we  find that all the names from Adam to Noah and his children are Hebrew  names, meaning that their name has a meaning in Hebrew. For instance,  Methuselah (Genesis 5:21)  is Hebrew for "his death brings" (The Flood occurred the year that he  died). It is not until we come to Noah's grandchildren that we find  names that are of a language other then Hebrew. For instance, the name  Nimrod (Genesis 11:18),  who was from Babylon/Sumer/Shinar and possibly the Tower of Babel, is a  non-Hebrew name. According to the Biblical record of names, Adam and  his descendants spoke Hebrew. In addition, Jewish tradition as well as  some Christian scholars believed that Hebrew was the original language  of man. While ancient Hebrew has similarities too.
The Cult of the Moon God


*t should         not come as a surprise that the word "Allah" was         not something invented by Muhammad or revealed for the first         time in the Quran.* *         The well-known Middle East scholar H.A.R. Gibb has pointed         out that the reason that Muhammad never had to explain who         Allah was in the Quran is that his listeners had already heard         about Allah long before Muhammad was ever born (Mohammedanism:         An Historical Survey, New York: Mentor Books, 1955, p.38). 
         Dr. Arthur Jeffery, one of the foremost Western Islamic         scholars in modern times and professor of Islamic and Middle         East Studies at Columbia University, notes: 
"The name Allah, as the Quran itself is witness,         was well known in pre-Islamic Arabia. Indeed, both it and its         feminine form, Allat, are found not infrequently among the         theophorous names in inscriptions from North Africa"         (Islam: Muhammad, and His Religion, New York: The Liberal Arts         Press, 1958, p. 85). 
         The word "Allah" comes from the compound Arabic         word, al-ilah. Al is the definite article "the" and         ilah is an Arabic word for "god." It is not a foreign         word. It is not even the Syriac word for God. It is pure Arabic.         (There is an interesting discussion of the origins of Allah, in         "Arabic Lexicographical Miscellanies" by J. Blau in         the Journal of Semitic Studies, Vol. XVII, #2, 1972, pp. 173-190). 
         Neither is Allah a Hebrew or Greek word for God as found in         the Bible. Allah is a purely Arabic term used in reference to         an Arabian deity. Hastings' Encyclopedia of Religion and         Ethics I:326, T & T Clark, states: 
'"Allah" is a proper name, applicable only         to their [Arabs'] peculiar God. '
         According to the Encyclopedia of Religion: 
'"Allah" is a pre-Islamic name . . .         corresponding to the Babylonian Bel' (Encyclopedia of         Religion, I:117 Washington DC, Corpus Pub., 1979). 
         For those who find it hard to believe that Allah was a         pagan name for a peculiar pagan Arabian deity in pre-Islamic         times, the following quotations may be helpful: 
"Allah is found . . . in Arabic inscriptions prior         to Islam" (Encyclopedia Britannica, I:643). 
"The Arabs, before the time of Mohammed, accepted         and worshipped, after a fashion, a supreme god called         Allah" (Encyclopedia off Islam, I:302, Leiden: E.J.         Brill, 1913, Houtsma). 
"Allah was known to the pre-Islamic . . . Arabs;         he was one of the Meccan deities" (Encyclopedia off         Islam, I:406, ed. Gibb). 
"Ilah . . . appears in pre-Islamic poetry . . .         By frequency of usage, al-ilah was contracted to Allah,         frequently attested to in pre-Islamic poetry"         (Encyclopedia off Islam, III:1093, 1971). 
"The name Allah goes back before Muhammad"         (Encyclopedia of World Mythology and Legend, I:41, Anthony         Mercatante, New York, The Facts on File, 1983). 
"The origin of this (Allah) goes back to         pre-Muslim times. Allah is not a common name meaning "God"         (or a "god"), and the Muslim must use another word         or form if he wishes to indicate any other than his own         peculiar deity" (Encyclopedia of Religion and         Ethics, I:326, Hastings). 
         To the testimony of the above standard reference works,         we add those of such scholars as Henry Preserved Smith of         Harvard University who has stated: 
"Allah was already known by name to the Arabs"         (The Bible and Islam: or, The Influence of the Old and New         Testament on the Religion of Mohammed, New York, Charles         Scribner's Sons, 1897, p. 102). 
         Dr. Kenneth Cragg, former editor of the prestigious         scholarly journal Muslim World and an outstanding modern         Western Islamic scholar, whose works are generally         published by Oxford University, comments: 
"The name Allah is also evident in archeological         and literary remains of pre-Islamic Arabia" (The         Call of the Minaret, New York: Oxford University Press, 1956,         p. 31). 
         Dr. W. Montgomery Watt, who was Professor of Arabic and         Islamic Studies at Edinburgh University and Visiting         Professor of Islamic studies at College de France, Georgetown         University, and the University of Toronto, has done extensive         work on the pre-Islamic concept of Allah. He concludes: 
"In recent years I have become increasingly         convinced that for an adequate understanding of the career of         Muhammad and the origins of Islam great importance must be         attached to the existence in Mecca of belief in Allah as a         "high god." In a sense this is a form of paganism,         but it is so different from paganism as commonly understood         that it deserves separate treatment" (William         Montgomery Watt, Muhammad's Mecca, p. vii. Also see his         article, "Belief in a High God in Pre-Islamic Mecca",         Journal of Semitic Studies, Vol. 16, 1971, pp. 35-40). 
         Caesar Farah in his book on Islam concludes his discussion         of the pre-Islamic meaning of Allah by saying: 
"There is no reason, therefore, to accept the         idea that Allah passed to the Muslims from the Christians and         Jews" (Islam: Beliefs and Observations, New York,         Barrons, 1987, p. 28). 
         According to Middle East scholar E.M. Wherry, whose         translation of the Quran is still used today, in pre-Islamic         times Allah-worship, as well as the worship of Ba-al, were         both astral religions in that they involved the worship of the         sun, the moon, and the stars (A Comprehensive Commentary on         the Quran, Osnabruck: Otto Zeller Verlag, 1973, p. 36). 
Astral Religions         In Arabia, the sun god was viewed as a female goddess and         the moon as the male god. As has been pointed out by many         scholars such as Alfred Guilluame, the moon god was called by         various names, one of which was Allah! (Islam, p. 7). 
         The name Allah was used as the personal name of the moon         god, in addition to other titles that could be given to him. 
         Allah, the moon god, was married to the sun goddess.         Together they produced three goddesses who were called "the         daughters of Allah." These three goddesses were called         Al-Lat, Al-Uzza, and Manat. 
         The daughters of Allah, along with Allah and the sun         goddess were viewed as "high" gods. That is, they         were viewed as being at the top of the pantheon of Arabian         deities. 
"Along with Allah, however, they worshipped a host         of lesser gods and "daughters of Al-lah"         (Encyclopedia of World Mythology and Legend, I:61)". 
The Crescent Moon         Symbol         The symbol of the worship of the moon god in Arabian culture         and elsewhere throughout the Middle East was the crescent moon. 
         Archaeologists have dug up numerous statues and         hieroglyphic inscriptions in which a crescent moon was seated         on top of the head of the deity to symbolize the worship of         the moon god. In the same fashion as the sun is pictured         above the Egyptian deity. 
         While the moon was generally worshiped as a female deity         in the Ancient Near East, the Arabs viewed it as a male deity. 
The Gods of the         Quraysh         The Quraysh tribe into which Muhammad was born was         particularly devoted to Allah, the moon god, and especially         to Allah's three daughters who were viewed as intercessors         between the people and Allah. 
         The worship of the three goddesses, Al-Lat, Al-Uzza, and         Manat, played a significant role in the worship at the Kabah         in Mecca. The first two daughters of Allah had names which         were feminine forms of Allah. 
         The literal Arabic name of Muhammad's father was Abd-Allah.         His uncle's name was Obied-Allah. These names reveal the         personal devotion that Muhammad's pagan family had to the         worship of Allah, the moon god. 
Praying Toward         Mecca         An Allah idol was set up at the Kebah along with all the         other idols. The pagans prayed toward Mecca and the Kabah         because that is where their gods were stationed. 
         It only made sense to them to face in the direction of         their god and then pray. Since the idol of their moon god,         Allah, was at Mecca, they prayed toward Mecca. 
         The worship of the moon god extended far beyond the         Allah-worship in Arabia. The entire fertile crescent was         involved in the worship of the moon. 
         This, in part, explains the early success of Islam among         Arab groups that traditionally had worshiped the moon god. 
         The use of the crescent moon as the symbol for Islam which         is placed on the flags of Islamic nations and on the top of         mosques and minarets is a throwback to the days when Allah         was worshiped as the moon god in Mecca. 
         While this may come as a surprise to many Christians who         have wrongly assumed that Allah was simply another name for         the God of the Bible, educated Muslims generally understand         this point. 



*

----------

MrogersNhood (02-08-2017)

----------


## Correction

I didn't claim anything. I just showed the first verse of the arabic bible. Have fun  :Cool20:

----------


## Knightkore

> I didn't claim anything. I just showed the first verse of the arabic bible. Have fun


 :Lame:

----------


## Correction

> 


The arabic bible ?

----------


## Knightkore

Failure to Translate: Muslim-friendly Bible Translations

or example, *Frontiers* and *SIL* have produced *"True Meaning of the Gospel of Christ,"* an Arabic translation which removes "Father" in reference to God and replaces it with "Allah," and removes or redefines "Son."

 A key verse that  Christians use in relationship to world evangelism is Matthew 28:19 (the  "Great Commission"). It now reads, "Cleanse them by water in the name  of Allah, his Messiah, and his Holy Spirit" *instead of* "baptizing them in the name of the Father and of the Son and of the Holy Spirit."

 Incredibly, concerning the Turkish Gospel of Matthew translation, Turkish pastor, Carlos Madrigal, wrote: _"I've  been in Turkey for 27 years and I don't know any Turkish pastor or  believer that likes this translation. On the contrary, I'm also a  pastor, and I can say that I know every pastor and everyone I know are  upset with this translation. . . the worst thing in this  translation is that this "Matthew" started with a quote of the Koran and  that the translation is full of footnotes with quotes of the Koran, as  if it was the highest authority to decide what is true and what false._ (emphasis added) (http://www.change.org/petitions/lost...n-in-the-bible).

 Sanitized  translations where phrases such as "God the Father" and "Son of God"  have been removed are already circulating in several Muslim-majority  nations such as Bangladesh, Indonesia, and Malaysia.

_orld Net Daily_ quoted *Joshua Lingel of i2 Ministries* as saying _"Even  more dramatic a change is the Arabic and Bangla (Bangladesh)  translations. In Arabic, Bible translations err by translating 'Father'  as 'Lord.' 'Guardian.' 'Most High' and 'God." In Bangla, 'Son of God' is  mistranslated 'Messiah of God' consistent with the Quran's Isa al-Masih  (Jesus the Messiah), which references the merely human Jesus."_  Lingel's group has spearheaded a petition drive to try to stop the  production and distribution of the questionable translations.

 In reading the  rebuttals of some on the Internet who are defending Wycliffe, SIL, and  Frontiers, it seems they think that we in the great unwashed masses  don't understand the use of the word "Allah." _This is simply not the case_  but I believe it only serves to divert attention onto their critics  instead of where it belongs - on translations that misrepresent God's  precious Word and whether they have participated.

 In defense of  changing some phrases, numerous translators say that using the words  "Son of God" might be taken to infer that God physically impregnated  Mary and that this is especially repugnant to Muslims. My response would  be that yes, they are sensitive about this - but not because of any  misconception about some sort of divine sexual encounter. _Why then?_ *It is because of their complete rejection of the idea that God had a Son!


*

----------


## Knightkore

http://bible.ca/islam/islam-bible-allah.htm



Contrary to Muslim claims, the word "Allah" is never found in the  Bible in either Hebrew and Greek. The closest two words we find are the  Hebrew "alah" (which means to curse, mourn or rise, and is never applied  to God) and the Hebrew word "Elah" (Strongs 425) which means has been  translated either oak or turpentine tree. Isa 6:13. So apart form the  superficial similarity in appearance arguing Allah is in the Bible  because of similarities, is like saying Mormon is in the Qur'an because  it looks like Muslim.The first Arabic translation of the Bible came into existence about  the 9th century. Nowhere is the name of Allah found in the Old or New  Testament"Oh Ya, Oh Allah, Oh Really?" Islamic apologists like Ahmed Deedat,  falsely argue that Allah is a biblical name for God derived from  Hallelujah which he initially misspells "Allelujah" then further  misspells "AlleluYa". Deedat comments, "Then what is Alleluya? The last  syllable "YA" is a vocative and an exclamatory particle in both Arabic  and Hebrew meaning "OH!" In other words YA = OH, (the vocative); and YA =  (!), a note of exclamation, or an exclamatory particle, or as is more  commonly known an exclamation mark. The Semite, both Arab and Jew,  begins with the exclamatory particle or exclamation mark. The Westerner,  in his language ends with the exclamatory particle or exclamation mark,  eg. Stop! Go! Fire! Bang! Let us repeat the above Tasbih (words of  praise) as an Arab or a Jew: ALLE-LU-YA will be YA-ALLE-LU because, as  explained above, YA is always at the beginning in both Arabic and  Hebrew. YA ALLE LU would be YA ALLA HU: Meaning, "OH ALLAH!". (Allah in  the Bible, What is His Name?, Ahmed Deedat, p 37). W. E. Vine comments:  "Alleluia, without the initial H, is a misspelling". The Hebrew is  literally, "hah-lay-loo-yah" = "[let us] praise the Lord". So the  similarity is not only invalid, it is in the wrong part of the compound  word. "Allah" corresponds to "let us praise" rather than, "YAH" which is  the short form of "Jehovah". So Deedat misspells the Hebrew word, finds  similarity in the wrong part of the word, misspells YA and says it  means "OH", when in fact it is YAH, which is a shortened "Jehovah", and  fails to recognize the word "Hallelujah" literally means, "Praise  Jehovah", which is the universally accepted meaning for 3500 years,  until Deedat comes along! This is not a credit to Deedat's alleged  educational credentials."Eli or Allah?" Deedat also teaches that Jesus was calling upon the  Muslim God Allah in Matthew 27:46, where the Greek reads: "Eli, Eli,  lama sabachthani". Meaning, "my God My God why have you forsaken me".  Deedat says of this passage, " Can't they see that the cry is to Allah?  "Eli, Eli - Elah, Elah, Allah, Allah!" (Allah in the Bible, What is His  Name?, Ahmed Deedat) This kindergarten approach to similar sounding  words is so wild, we need not even comment on it. But it is the best  Deedat has!In a silly attempt to show that the Islam word for God, "Allah" is  superior to the word for God used by all other cultures because "you  cannot make a feminine of Allah". Deedat pontificates: "This Arabic  word, Allah, is never used in any other sense. There is no such thing as  an "Allah-father" or an "Allah-mother" or a "Tin-Allah." ALLAH is a  unique word for the only God. Arabic, like every other language, also  has its rules of grammar, but in Arabic you cannot make a plural form  for Allah, nor can you make a feminine of Allah. All this is very unlike  the English word, God." (Allah in the Bible, What is His Name?, Ahmed  Deedat) But this is deception because Deedat knows full well that in  600AD Allah, the moon God of the tribe of Muhammad, had a daughter named  "Al-Lat", which is the feminine form of "Allah"! So the word "Allah" is  like God and "Al-Lat" is like Godess! Arthur Jeffrey says, "The name  Allah, as the Qur'an itself is witness, was well known in pre-Islamic  Arabia. Indeed, both it and its feminine form, Allat, are found not infrequently  among the theophorous names in inscriptions from North Arabia." (Arthur  Jeffrey, ed., Islam: Muhammad and His Religion, 1958, p. 85.)

----------


## Correction

Show me the non-muslim-friendly bible translation  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Knightkore

> show me the non-muslim-friendly bible translation


kjv

----------


## Correction

> kjv


 :Lame: 

All arabic translation use the word Allah, Accept it

ïºï»ï»®ï»³ï»¦ 1 NAV - Ø¨Ø¯Ø¡ Ø§ÙØ®ÙÙÙØ© - ÙÙÙ - Bible Gateway

----------


## Knightkore

> All arabic translation use the word Allah, Accept it
> 
> ïº—ï»œï»®ï»³ï»¦ 1 NAV - Ø¨Ø¯Ø¡ Ø§Ù„Ø®Ù„ÙŠÙ‚Ø© - ÙÙÙŠ - Bible Gateway


Mistranslation.

----------


## Correction

> Mistranslation.


Highly eminent Arab scholars agreed to mistranslate the first verse of the bible ?

PLease, Go and teach them the right translation. The pieces you posted above may convince them  :Geez:

----------


## sooda

> Mistranslation.


You do know that German Christians say Gott...

----------

Correction (02-07-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> You do know that German Christians say Gott...


You also know that God is not His name right?

----------


## sooda

Knightlore.. The Bible wasn't written in English. What do you think Spaniards, French, Germans and Italians call God?

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Knightlore.. The Bible wasn't written in English. What do you think Spaniards, French, Germans and Italians call God?


God has many names.  None of them Allah the moon god.   It doesn't matter what we call him as long as we know exactly who he is.

----------

MrogersNhood (02-07-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> Knightlore.. The Bible wasn't written in English. What do you think Spaniards, French, Germans and Italians call God?


Again....God is NOT His name.....

----------


## MrogersNhood

> God has many names.  None of them Allah the moon god.   It doesn't matter what we call him as long as we know exactly who he is.


Exactly what I was thinking.

God is God, Yahweh.

I should know about 3 more but drawing blank

God The Father. I Am.

----------

Knightkore (02-07-2017)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Jehovah is a God of Mercy.   allah is not

God the Father is our father and the FAther of our brother Jesus Christ, the God-man.   allah has no son 

God is the promise keeper.   allah is not.

God is a God of love.  Allah is positively not.

God is dependable.  Allah is not dependable.  Even his believers cannot depend on him.

----------

Knightkore (02-07-2017),LostPoetWandering (02-19-2017),Montana (02-08-2017),MrogersNhood (02-07-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

Allah is, by his actions and admonitions, Satan.

----------

Big Dummy (02-07-2017),Knightkore (02-07-2017),LostPoetWandering (02-19-2017)

----------


## sooda

> God has many names.  None of them Allah the moon god.   It doesn't matter what we call him as long as we know exactly who he is.


Allah just means God in Arabic.. according to the Koran Allah has many names.

----------


## sooda

> Allah is, by his actions and admonitions, Satan.


Satan seems to be an invention of Christians.

----------


## Big Dummy

> Satan seems to be an invention of Christians.


Oops , your burka is hanging out.

----------

Knightkore (02-08-2017)

----------


## Big Dummy

> Allah just means God in Arabic.. according to the Koran Allah has many names.


Satan goes by many names. Hmmm , related? More than just maybe .

----------

Knightkore (02-08-2017),LostPoetWandering (02-19-2017)

----------


## sooda

> Satan goes by many names. Hmmm , related? More than just maybe .


I don't think there is any Satan or Devil in Judaism.

----------


## sooda

Judaism does not believe in the devil, but we do believe in Satan (who		more properly should be called "the Satan"). 

As this demonstrates, the Jewish		view of Satan is very different than the Christian one. Here's a summary of the	Jewish view; you can also find information at Alyza (Gretchen) Shapiro's web		site at 

http://www.geocities.com/alyzab/Jewish/satan.html

The word satan means "challenger", "difficulty", or "distraction" (note		that it is not a proper name). With the leading ha- to make haSatan, it refers		to /the/ challenger. This describes Satan as the angel who is the embodiment of		man's challenges. HaSatan works for G-d.

----------


## Roadmaster

> I don't think there is any Satan or Devil in Judaism.


 Yes there is they worship the serpent. The Talmud is clear who they think their gods favorite son is. They don't consider Jesus His Son. He is the evil one and satan is the good one.

----------

Knightkore (02-08-2017)

----------


## sooda

> Yes there is they worship the serpent. The Talmud is clear who they think their gods favorite son is. They don't consider Jesus His Son. He is the evil one and satan is the good one.


Why do you think Jews worship the serpent?

----------


## Roadmaster

> Why do you think Jews worship the serpent?


 Because the Talmuds says it and most important the Bible says it. They worship other and strange gods that are devils. Jesus was right and it's very clear in the Talmud.

----------

Knightkore (02-08-2017)

----------


## sooda

> Because the Talmuds says it and most important the Bible says it. They worship other and strange gods that are devils. Jesus was right and it's very clear in the Talmud.


You could be right.. Long before Genesis people in Egypt, Mesopotamia,  the Levant, the Arabian Peninsula and the Indus Valley worshipped snakes.

----------


## Knightkore

> Satan seems to be an invention of Christians.


What the FUCK?

----------

Big Dummy (02-08-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> Oops , your burka is hanging out.


I was going to say brains but.....that works too.....

----------


## Knightkore

> I don't think there is any Satan or Devil in Judaism.


And you apparently never read the Bible with one iota of comprehension.....

----------


## Knightkore

> Judaism does not believe in the devil, but we do believe in Satan (who        more properly should be called "the Satan"). 
> 
> As this demonstrates, the Jewish        view of Satan is very different than the Christian one. Here's a summary of the    Jewish view; you can also find information at Alyza (Gretchen) Shapiro's web        site at 
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/alyzab/Jewish/satan.html
> 
> The word satan means "challenger", "difficulty", or "distraction" (note        that it is not a proper name). With the leading ha- to make haSatan, it refers        to /the/ challenger. This describes Satan as the angel who is the embodiment of        man's challenges. HaSatan works for G-d.


He is the challenger to God's throne.....HOLY FUCK!  Seriously.....your knowledge of actual Bible truth is non-existent.....what knowledge you exhibit is intended to deceive and debunk the Bible.....your claim of being a christian is false and frankly offensive.

----------


## sooda

> He is the challenger to God's throne.....HOLY FUCK!  Seriously.....your knowledge of actual Bible truth is non-existent.....what knowledge you exhibit is intended to deceive and debunk the Bible.....your claim of being a christian is false and frankly offensive.


Here's the problem.. You say all scripture is god breathed and the Jews got Satan wrong.

----------


## Knightkore

> Here's the problem.. You say all scripture is god breathed and the Jews got Satan wrong.


How did they do that? Between the OT and the NT.....the deceiver, the serpent, the destroyer, the accuser, the "angel of light" that fell from heaven {by the way Jesus Himself says He saw this.....}, they are all in there.....from Genesis to Revelation.....66 books.

----------


## Knightkore

Who Is Satan?: What Does the Bible Say About the Devil?


*The fall of Satan* 	Satan was created as a perfect being. He is described as originally being  	wise and completely righteous.4 However, pride caused Satan to fall, ("your heart was lifted up because of your   beauty"),4  since he wanted to receive the worship due to God   alone.14  	At that point there was rebellion in heaven, when Satan convinced one third  	of the angels to rebel against God.15 Michael, an  	archangel of God, fought with  	God's angels against Satan and his angels, with Satan losing the battle and  	being cast from heaven down to earth.15  	It isn't certain when Satan rebelled against God, but a passage from the book  	of Job (Job 38:4-7) suggests it occurred between the creation of the earth and the  	creation of Adam and Eve. In describing the creation of the earth to Job and  	his friends, God said that "all the sons of God shouted for joy."16  	Presumably, "all the sons of God" would have included Satan as well,  	suggesting he hadn't rebelled at the point the earth was created.
 	However, Satan wasn't finished in his rebellion against God. Satan took on the form of a snake in the garden of Eden to tempt   Eve.4, 15  	He managed to convince Eve that God's instructions against eating from the  	tree of the knowledge of good and evil were done as a way of keeping  	something good from her. She believed Satan's lie that she would "become  	like God."17 We don't know where  	Adam was  	at the time of Satan's temptation, but he followed his wife's lead and also  	disobeyed God's instructions.
*Satan's continued rebellion*  Satan continues in his rebellion today, since he hates God and His plans. He wants  people to worship him and follow his evil ways. He opposes Jesus Christ—God who took on the form of a man   to redeem humanity from their sin,18 and restore  their relationship with Him. A comparison between Jesus and Satan is given in the table below.

----------


## Knightkore

Who Is Satan? Adversary of God and Man


Satan means "the adversary" in Hebrew and has come to be used as the proper name of the angelic being who tries to destroy people because of his hatred of God.
He is also called the devil, from a Greek word meaning "false accuser." He delights in accusing the saved of sins that have been forgiven.
The Bible gives few facts about Satan, probably because the Bible's chief topics are God the Father, Jesus Christ, and the Holy Spirit. In both Isaiah  and Ezekiel, passages refer to the fall of the "morning star,"  translated as Lucifer, but interpretations vary as to whether those  passages refer to the king of Babylon or to Satan.
Over the  centuries, the assumption has been that Satan is a fallen angel who  rebelled against God. The demons mentioned throughout the Bible are evil  spirits ruled by Satan (Matthew 12:24-27). Many scholars conclude these beings are also fallen angels, lured away from heaven by the devil. Throughout the gospels, demons not only knew Jesus Christ's true identity, but cowered before his authority as God.



 Jesus frequently exorcised, or cast demons out of people.
Satan first appears in Genesis 3 as a serpent tempting Eve to sin, although the name Satan is not used. In the book of Job,  Satan afflicts the righteous man Job with several calamities, trying to  turn him away from God. Another noted act of Satan occurs in the Temptation of Christ, recorded in Matthew 4:1-11, Mark 1:12-13, and Luke 4:1-13. Satan also tempted the Apostle Peter to deny Christ and entered into Judas Iscariot.
Satan's most powerful tool is deceit. Jesus said of Satan:
_"You  belong to your father, the devil, and you want to carry out your  father's desire. He was a murderer from the beginning, not holding to  the truth, for there is no truth in him. When he lies, he speaks his  native language, for he is a liar and the father of lies."_ (John 8:44, NIV)
Christ, on the other hand, embodies the Truth and called himself "the way and the truth and the life." (John 14:6, NIV)
Satan's  greatest advantage is that many people do not believe he exists. Over  the centuries he has been portrayed so often as a caricature with horns,  a spiked tail and a pitchfork that millions consider him a myth.  However, Jesus took him very seriously. Today, Satan continues to use  demons to cause havoc and destruction in the world and sometimes employs  human agents. His power is not equal to God's, however. Through the death and resurrection of Christ, Satan's ultimate destruction is assured.

----------


## Correction

A man pleaded guilty Wednesday to federal hate crime charges of threatening two Muslim grocery stores in Fort Myers. James Benjamin Jones, 35, of 1525 Braman Ave., was accused of telling  the owners of Halal Meat & Grocery on 2962 S. Cleveland Ave. and  Sahara Mediterranean Market on 1940 Jefferson Ave. that he would harm  them, the U.S. Justice Department said.
 In June, Jones told Md Bakhtier Rahman, the owner of Halal Meat &  Grocery, “to shut down the business” and said that “four people will  come with guns and they will blow up [Rahman]” if the store was not  closed in one month, according to the Justice Department.
 Jones also told Rahman that he would be “keeping an eye” on him to  ensure that he was closing the business, as Jones and others “will blow  up all Muslims and get this land back,” the Justice Department said.

 “We don’t need no halal business in the area, either you or the other  guys [Halal Meat & Grocery] back there,” Jones said, according to  the Justice Department, ” … so for your safety and your family’s safety,  you got two months to go, to leave.”
Man pleads guilty to threatening Fort Myers Muslim stores | WINK NEWS

----------


## Correction

A Jewish ex-convict was sentenced to 30 years in prison for setting  fire to a mosque that the Orlando nightclub shooter occasionally  attended. Joseph Schreiber, 32, pleaded no contest Monday in a hearing in the  district courthouse in Fort Pierce, Florida, and was also ordered to pay  $10,000 in restitution. He had confessed to police that he set fire to  the Islamic Center of Fort Pierce last September 11, the 15th  anniversary of the 2001 terrorist attacks.
 Omar Mateen was killed by police officers after opening fire at the  Pulse nightclub on June 12 in a rampage that killed 49 people and  wounded 53.
 The fire destroyed the mosque, causing more than $100,000 in damages,  and the leaders recently announced they would move it to a new  location. Mateens father is among the some 100 regular worshippers at  the mosque.

Jewish Ex-Con Gets 30 Years for Torching Florida Mosque - Fast Forward â Forward.com

----------


## Knightkore

> A Jewish ex-convict was sentenced to 30 years in prison for setting  fire to a mosque that the Orlando nightclub shooter occasionally  attended. Joseph Schreiber, 32, pleaded no contest Monday in a hearing in the  district courthouse in Fort Pierce, Florida, and was also ordered to pay  $10,000 in restitution. He had confessed to police that he set fire to  the Islamic Center of Fort Pierce last September 11, the 15th  anniversary of the 2001 terrorist attacks.
>  Omar Mateen was killed by police officers after opening fire at the  Pulse nightclub on June 12 in a rampage that killed 49 people and  wounded 53.
>  The fire destroyed the mosque, causing more than $100,000 in damages,  and the leaders recently announced they would move it to a new  location. Mateen’s father is among the some 100 regular worshippers at  the mosque.
> 
> Jewish Ex-Con Gets 30 Years for Torching Florida Mosque - Fast Forward â€“ Forward.com


War casualty.  Happens in wars.  Especially when it is the enemy that has declared that war on us.....

----------

samspade (02-08-2017)

----------


## Fly Paper

> Saudi Arabia has somewhat less government interference than we do. 
> You won't have any difficulty living in the kingdom if you don't steal, rape, murder, molest children  or drink and drug.


Have you thought about a career in politics as you don't answer questions !!

----------


## sooda

> Have you thought about a career in politics as you don't answer questions !!


I did answer the question.....

----------


## Correction

Patrick Keogan, 44, allegedly took to Facebook to threaten the Islamic Center of Boston's Cultural Center's mosque.

The Wilmington man charged with making threats of burning a Boston  mosque will plead guilty in federal court Tuesday, U.S. Attorney Carmen  Ortiz's office said.

Keogan was indicted in August on two counts of making a threat over  Facebook to injure or intimidate another individual or to unlawfully  damage or destroy a building by means of fire, and one count of being a  convicted felon in possession of ammunition.
  The charging documents state Keogan, in mid-November, "posted on the  ISBCCs Facebook page an image depicting a mosque in flames with  lettering superimposed that stated 'Burn your local mosque,' along with  the statement 'Hello scumbags,' next to a smiley face emoji." He also  allegedly posted the same image on the Islamic Society of Northeastern  University Facebook page.

He was arrested and charged in July after allegedly purchasing rifle  ammunition in New Hampshire and driving it back to Wilmington.

Wilmington Man Pleading Guilty to Threats to Burn Boston Mosque - Wilmington, MA Patch

----------


## Correction

NJ Calls for Stepped-Up Security for Muslim Students at Rutgers Due to Hate Poster  (SOUTH PLAINFIELD, N.J., 2/14/17)  The New Jersey chapter of the  Council on American-Islamic Relations (CAIR-NJ) today called for  increased security for Muslim students after a poster calling for a  Muslim-Free America was found yesterday taped to the wall of a  building on the Rutgers University campus that is used by Muslim  students for programs and daily prayers.
 The poster has been reported to the Chancellor of the University and the Rutgers University Police are investigating the incident.
  The hatred and the implicit call for genocide targeting American  Muslims exhibited in this poster must not be tolerated, said CAIR-NJ  Executive Director James Sues. All Americans must be able to practice  their faith and worship as they choose without fear of harassment or  intimidation. The diversity of the student body at Rutgers University  has long been a source of pride and inspiration, and the University  administration must not allow narrow-minded bigots to tarnish its  reputation and intimidate its students.
 He added that an identical poster had also been found on the University of Texas campus.
 SEE: Anti-Muslim flier at UT being taken down
http://www.mystatesman.com//anti-m/KCiySdbYvHBpBJW3hcWwwL/ 
  Sues said that CAIR has noted an unprecedented spike in Islamophobic  rhetoric and anti-Muslim incidents nationwide in recent months, and  particularly since the November 8 election.
 CAIR is urging  American Muslims and Islamic institutions to take extra security  precautions and is offering Muslim community leaders free copies of its  booklet, "Best Practices for Mosque and Community Safety." The booklet  may be requested through CAIR's website: http://www.cair.com/mosque-safety-guide.html 

Poster  Advocating Genocide of American Muslims Reported on Building Used by  Rutgers U Muslim Students - Photo credit:  Ayesnur/Zahra Bukhari

----------


## midgardian/OHL

> Knightkore, It seems your information on islam are taken from anti-islamic sites.
> 
> For education purpose -just in case you are interested in removing the fog of brainwashing islamophobe lies:
> Islamic Life Forum : Quran 8:12 I will Cast Terror ..."
> Comparative Religion: Quran 47:4  When you meet the infidels,smite their necks ?!
> 
> Mistranslate + take out of context + add a scary photo + ignorant audience = Excellent dump.


Are you calling the Qur'an anti-Islamic?

----------


## Big Bird

@Correction:
It was the horrific things that muslims do that made normal people hate muslims.

Such as:
Murder
Rape
Child Molesting
Incest
Bestiality
Cannibalism

islam made me hate islam, I wasn't born hating islam.

----------

Knightkore (02-15-2017),LostPoetWandering (02-19-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

> NJ Calls for Stepped-Up Security for Muslim Students at Rutgers Due to Hate Poster  (SOUTH PLAINFIELD, N.J., 2/14/17) – The New Jersey chapter of the  Council on American-Islamic Relations (CAIR-NJ) today called for  increased security for Muslim students after a poster calling for a  “Muslim-Free America” was found yesterday taped to the wall of a  building on the Rutgers University campus that is used by Muslim  students for programs and daily prayers.
>  The poster has been reported to the Chancellor of the University and the Rutgers University Police are investigating the incident.
>   “The hatred and the implicit call for genocide targeting American  Muslims exhibited in this poster must not be tolerated,” said CAIR-NJ  Executive Director James Sues. “All Americans must be able to practice  their faith and worship as they choose without fear of harassment or  intimidation. The diversity of the student body at Rutgers University  has long been a source of pride and inspiration, and the University  administration must not allow narrow-minded bigots to tarnish its  reputation and intimidate its students.”
>  He added that an identical poster had also been found on the University of Texas campus.
>  SEE: Anti-Muslim flier at UT being taken down
> http://www.mystatesman.com/…/anti-m…/KCiySdbYvHBpBJW3hcWwwL/ 
>   Sues said that CAIR has noted an unprecedented spike in Islamophobic  rhetoric and anti-Muslim incidents nationwide in recent months, and  particularly since the November 8 election.
>  CAIR is urging  American Muslims and Islamic institutions to take extra security  precautions and is offering Muslim community leaders free copies of its  booklet, "Best Practices for Mosque and Community Safety." The booklet  may be requested through CAIR's website: http://www.cair.com/mosque-safety-guide.html 
> 
> Poster  Advocating Genocide of American Muslims Reported on Building Used by  Rutgers U Muslim Students - Photo credit:  Ayesnur/Zahra Bukhari


So, you people come here and accept our hospitality but separate yourselves from us.  You look down your noses at us because we don't believe in you're  god.  You try to impose your 1400 year old sick customs on us and then cry because we don't like you.  I suppose there is no Christian persecution in the muslim countries. 
When have you seen an American trying to white wash crimes against muslims. There are mulitudes of muslims crying and lying about misstreatments.
muslims often claim that women bring rape on to themselves by the way they dress. But bitch and cry when there own racist and bigoted actions brings punishment back on them. Your all a bunch of worthless fucking cry babies. 
And BTW the poster in your post says nothing about "Genocide", thats just more CAIR lies.
I'll be glad when Trump kicks the terrorist organizations of CAIR and Muslim Brotherhood out of this country.  But then, you'll have to find another job won't you?
Muslims started all the shit that's coming down on them.
Yeah, A muslim free America is fine with me.

----------

Big Dummy (02-18-2017),Knightkore (02-15-2017),MrogersNhood (03-10-2017)

----------


## nonsqtr

Everyone's a victim.  :Geez:

----------

Knightkore (02-16-2017)

----------


## patrickt

> First day under the new president DonaldTrump - 
> 
> Islamophobic haters outside a mosque in Washington...


In the last four years you've posted 209 posts and you returned for this? Apparently, four years of a king who hates America didn't interest you much.

----------

Big Dummy (02-18-2017),Knightkore (02-16-2017)

----------


## Correction

Spike in Sacramento-area anti-Muslim hate incidents coincides with Trump travel ban.  On February 9, the Ninth Circuit Court of Appeals rejected the Trump  administrations attempts to overturn the injunction, setting up an  expected showdown before the U.S. Supreme Court.
 This victory  should not lead to complacency, Nihad Awad, national executive director  of Council on American-Islamic Relations, a Muslim civil-rights and  advocacy organization, said in a statement. This and other Trump  administration orders and policies still pose a threat to communities of  color, religious minorities, women, and others.


Incidents targeting Muslims ignite both grief and resolve in surrounding communities.
https://www.newsreview.com/sacrament...t?oid=23694820

----------


## Knightkore

> Spike in Sacramento-area anti-Muslim hate incidents coincides with Trump travel ban.  On February 9, the Ninth Circuit Court of Appeals rejected the Trump  administration’s attempts to overturn the injunction, setting up an  expected showdown before the U.S. Supreme Court.
>  “This victory  should not lead to complacency,” Nihad Awad, national executive director  of Council on American-Islamic Relations, a Muslim civil-rights and  advocacy organization, said in a statement. “This and other Trump  administration orders and policies still pose a threat to communities of  color, religious minorities, women, and others.”
> 
> 
> Incidents targeting Muslims ignite both grief and resolve in surrounding communities.
> https://www.newsreview.com/sacrament...t?oid=23694820


Feel free to surrender and stop the war then.....

----------

Big Dummy (02-18-2017)

----------


## Correction

More than a dozen people gathered outside a mosque in the heart of  downtown Toronto with loudspeakers and banners in hand, shouting slogans  about banning Islam as Muslims gathered to pray inside.
  The protest happened Friday outside Masjid Toronto on Dundas Street West near University Avenue. 
  The shouting was so loud that Tera Goldblatt, who works on the 21st  floor in a nearby building, said she could hear it from inside her  office.
  When she came down to see what was going on, she said, she saw some  15 people screaming, some blocking the path of those trying to enter the  mosque.


Mohamed Abdi, a member of the mosque, said it's the first time he's seen such a strong backlash against his religion. 
  "I was under the assumption that lately there's been a lot of  sentiment and positivity towards the Muslim communities, especially with  recent events," Abdi said. "It's very upsetting that this did happen." 
  Bryant Greenbaum also witnessed the protest. "You don't do it in  front of a place of worship on the holiest day of the week for Muslim  people, and in an intimidating manner," he told CBC Toronto. 
  Mayor John Tory and city councillor Kristyn Wong-Tam sent tweets condemning the protest. 
Protesters outside Masjid Toronto call for ban on Islam as Muslims pray inside - Toronto - CBC News

Another manifestation of Christ-worshippers' unconditional love.

----------


## Big Bird

> Spike in Sacramento-area anti-Muslim hate incidents coincides with Trump travel ban. On February 9, the Ninth Circuit Court of Appeals rejected the Trump administration’s attempts to overturn the injunction, setting up an expected showdown before the U.S. Supreme Court.
> “This victory should not lead to complacency,” Nihad Awad, national executive director of Council on American-Islamic Relations, a Muslim civil-rights and advocacy organization, said in a statement. “This and other Trump administration orders and policies still pose a threat to communities of color, religious minorities, women, and others.”
> 
> 
> Incidents targeting Muslims ignite both grief and resolve in surrounding communities.
> https://www.newsreview.com/sacrament...t?oid=23694820





> More than a dozen people gathered outside a mosque in the heart of downtown Toronto with loudspeakers and banners in hand, shouting slogans about banning Islam as Muslims gathered to pray inside.
> The protest happened Friday outside Masjid Toronto on Dundas Street West near University Avenue.
> The shouting was so loud that Tera Goldblatt, who works on the 21st floor in a nearby building, said she could hear it from inside her office.
> When she came down to see what was going on, she said, she saw some 15 people screaming, some blocking the path of those trying to enter the mosque.
> 
> 
> Mohamed Abdi, a member of the mosque, said it's the first time he's seen such a strong backlash against his religion.
> "I was under the assumption that lately there's been a lot of sentiment and positivity towards the Muslim communities, especially with recent events," Abdi said. "It's very upsetting that this did happen."
> Bryant Greenbaum also witnessed the protest. "You don't do it in front of a place of worship on the holiest day of the week for Muslim people, and in an intimidating manner," he told CBC Toronto.
> ...


* Yeah boo hoo don't let the door hit you in the ass.*

http://www.breitbart.com/national-se...n-persecution/ 



> *Report: 2016 Was ‘Worst Year Yet’ for Christian Persecution*
> 
> _50_
>  _1_
> 
> AP
> 
>  *A new report by a leading watchdog group has identified 2016 as the “worst year yet” for Christian persecution, ever since the organization began monitoring persecution 25 years ago.*
> 
> The report, which is produced annually by Open Doors USA, found that persecution of Christians rose globally for the third year in a row, reaching “unprecedented levels” in countries located in South and Southeast Asia, among other locations.“Christians throughout the world continue to risk imprisonment, loss of home and assets, torture, beheadings, rape and even death as a result of their faith,” the report stated.The World Watch List (WWL) ranks the 50 countries across the globe where persecution of Christians is most severe.In 25 years of chronicling and ranking the political and societal restrictions on religious freedom experienced by Christians worldwide, Open Doors researchers identified 2016 as the “worst year yet.”The report corroborated an earlier study from the Turin-based Center for Studies on New Religions (CESNUR), which found that during the year 2016, some 90,000 Christians were killed for their faith around the world.The director of CESNUR and leader of the study, Dr. Massimo Introvigne, told Breitbart News that Christians are “the most persecuted religious group in the world,” and the numbers of those affected are staggering.Islamic extremism remains the dominant driver of Christian persecution in the world, responsible for initiating oppression and conflict in 35 out of the 50 countries on the 2017 list. Moreover, nine out of the top ten countries where Christians suffer “extreme persecution” have populations that are at least 50% Muslim.“Islamic oppression remains the most common cause of pressure against Christians,” the report states, “and it is rising most sharply in Africa, where more people are killed for their Christian faith than anywhere else in the world.”For the 14th straight year, North Korea tops the list as the most dangerous place to be a Christian, followed by Somalia, Afghanistan, Pakistan, Sudan, Syria, Iraq, Iran, Yemen, Eritrea and Yemen.While killings of Christians in Nigeria saw a dramatic increase of more than 62 percent in 2016, the most violent nation is now Pakistan, which climbed to No. 4 on the list for a level of anti-Christian violence “exceeding even northern Nigeria.”Last Easter Sunday, an Islamist terror group affiliated with the Pakistani Taliban carried out a suicide bombing in Lahore, Pakistan, killing more than 70 children and adults. “The target was Christians,” said a spokesman for the group, adding that the jihadists wanted to send a message to Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif “that we have entered Lahore.”The Watch List examines the pressures faced by Christians in five spheres of life (private, family, community, national, and church), plus levels of religiously motivated violence, in order to rank the top 50 countries where “Christians face the most persecution.”By the specific criteria used, approximately 215 million Christians experience high, very high, or extreme persecution, the study found.The Open Doors Watch List is audited by the International Institute for Religious Freedom.

----------


## Big Bird

*Christian persecution spreads to more corners of globe a recent report  reveals
*
http://www.christiansinpakistan.com/christian-persecution-spreads-to-more-corners-of-globe-a-recent-report-reveals/

In 2016, Christian persecution not only increased but also spread  further. In keeping with a recent report, incidents of Christian  persecution were recorded in all the continents last year. Recently,  Open Doors a Christian persecution watchdog group released a report  indicating that Christian persecution has spread to more corners of the  globe.

 Open Doors USA in its recent edition of World Watch List, stated that  an increase in incidents of Christian persecution was an alarming trend  and was only getting worse. David Curry, President and CEO of Open  Doors USA stated: “It is appalling that Open Doors has to report that  persecution has increased again in 2016 and we are still at the worst  levels of persecution in modern times. The spread of persecution has  gotten worse, now hitting nearly every continent in the world. There  were 23 Christians killed in Mexico specifically because of their  faith.”
*Also Read: Pakistani Human Rights Minister calls for day of prayer for peace in Pakistan*
 Robert Nicholson from Philos Project, an advocacy group for  Christianity in the Middle East states: “These numbers underscore what  we already know. There are many places on Earth where being a Christian  is the most dangerous thing you can be. Those who think of Christianity  as a religion of the powerful need to see that in many places it’s a  religion of the powerless. And the powerless deserve to be protected.”
 In its new report, Open Doors said that some 215 million Christians  all over the world are going through some degree of religion based  persecution. However, it was speculated that the number of persecuted  Christians may be much higher than estimated. “Our report is  conservative because it only calculates incidents that are reported and  can be validated,” David Curry said. 
 “It is likely that there are thousands of incidents that are never  reported and nobody knows because Christians are often fearful to tell  anyone – even their own family members.” David Curry further said that  there was an uptick in Christian persecution in various countries  throughout Asia.This increase in persecution was backed by governments  and religion based extremism. He said that Christians in these countries  are facing nationalist religious outfits in countries as Pakistan,  India and Myanmar. 
 “Governmental raids increased, church membership requirements were  suddenly doubled overnight resulting in churches being regarded as now  illegal, among other things. This is one area of the world that we are  keeping a careful eye on because of the dramatic rise in persecution.”

----------

Big Dummy (02-18-2017),LostPoetWandering (02-19-2017)

----------


## Big Dummy

> Spike in Sacramento-area anti-Muslim hate incidents coincides with Trump travel ban.  On February 9, the Ninth Circuit Court of Appeals rejected the Trump  administration’s attempts to overturn the injunction, setting up an  expected showdown before the U.S. Supreme Court.
>  “This victory  should not lead to complacency,” Nihad Awad, national executive director  of Council on American-Islamic Relations, a Muslim civil-rights and  advocacy organization, said in a statement. “This and other Trump  administration orders and policies still pose a threat to communities of  color, religious minorities, women, and others.”
> 
> 
> Incidents targeting Muslims ignite both grief and resolve in surrounding communities.
> https://www.newsreview.com/sacrament...t?oid=23694820


Quoting a terrorist organization is not going to win any argument or supporters for your terrorist
causes. But it sure outs you as a member. Which chapter do you align with and in what area.

----------

LostPoetWandering (02-19-2017)

----------


## Correction

CAIR Urges Stepped-Up Protection for Alabama Mosques Following Email Threats  (BIRMINGHAM, AL, 2/19/17)  The Alabama chapter of the Council on  American-Islamic Relations (CAIR-Alabama) today called for stepped-up  police protection for the states Muslim community following emailed  threats received by the Birmingham Islamic Society and Huntsville  Islamic Center. 

 Both organizations reported the threats to local law enforcement, Department of Justice office in North Alabama and the FBI. 
  CAIR-Alabama said the emails, with the subject line "YOUR ONE WARNING,  stated in part, (grammatical and spelling errors maintained) ". .  .MUZLIMS MEXICANS BLACKS WE WILL HUNTED NATION WIDE UNTIL ARE ARE DEAD  OR GONE. . .PLAN TO RUN OR DIE, THIS IS A KINDNESS THAT WE GIVE YOU ALL  WARNING, TAKE IT AND GO .
 The Washington-based Muslim civil  rights and advocacy organization believes the emailed threats may be  part of a mass mailing to mosques nationwide and is urging Islamic  institutions to report any such threats to local police and to CAIR at: http://www.cair.com/civil-ri/report-an-incident//form.html
  We are coordinating with law enforcement authorities to reach out to  Muslim community leaders to ensure additional safety measures at this  time of increased anti-Muslim bigotry nationwide, said CAIR-Alabama  Executive Director Khaula Hadeed. �
 She added: CAIR-Alabama also  condemned the rhetoric that continues to embolden bigotry and  Islamophobia leading to threats of terrorism such as these against  Muslim, Jewish, African-American, and Latino communities. The Muslim  community continues to receive support and cooperation from local law  enforcement agencies.
 Hate and threats will make us firm in our  resolution to fight hate with love.  We will take every opportunity to  combat fear-mongering and build alliances and coalition that will give  voices to all marginalized communities, said Birmingham Islamic Society  President Ashfaq Taufiq.
 America is one nation under God,  indivisible, with liberty and justice for ALL as guaranteed by the  constitution we cherish. We will work together to show the world, by  example, how to live and love the diversity we find in this land we call  home and defeat the forces of fear and bigotry that are trying to tear  us apart. United we are strong, said Huntsville Islamic Center  President Mateen Muhammad.
 CAIR has noted an unprecedented spike  in hate rhetoric and bias-motivated incidents targeting American Muslims  and other minorities since the election of President Trump.
  Yesterday, CAIR urged state and federal law enforcement authorities to  investigate an alleged call to violence against American Muslims during a  meeting of hate groups in North Carolina.
 Video: CAIR Calls on Feds to Probe Threat to 'Kill' U.S. Muslims
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ym6LiOCOID4
  Last month, CAIR condemned a terror attack on a Canadian mosque by a  suspect who had expressed anti-immigrant and anti-Muslim sentiments on  social media. Six worshipers were killed in the attack and 17 others  were wounded.
 SEE: CAIR Condemns Terror Attack on Canadian Mosque, Urges U.S. Muslims to Take Security Measures
https://www.cair.com//14070-cair-condemns-terror-attack-on
  According to the Southern Poverty Law Center, The number of anti-Muslim  groups in the United States tripled between 2015 and 2016.
 Report: Anti-Muslim Groups Triple in U.S. Amid Trump Hate Rhetoric
http://www.usatoday.com//report-anti-muslim-grou/97914684/

----------


## Canadianeye

Is CAIR still around?

Slacker Trump.

----------


## Big Bird

> CAIR Urges Stepped-Up Protection for Alabama Mosques Following Email Threats  (BIRMINGHAM, AL, 2/19/17)  The Alabama chapter of the Council on  American-Islamic Relations (CAIR-Alabama) today called for stepped-up  police protection for the states Muslim community following emailed  threats received by the Birmingham Islamic Society and Huntsville  Islamic Center. 
> 
>  Both organizations reported the threats to local law enforcement, Department of Justice office in North Alabama and the FBI. 
>   CAIR-Alabama said the emails, with the subject line "YOUR ONE WARNING,  stated in part, (grammatical and spelling errors maintained) ". .  .MUZLIMS MEXICANS BLACKS WE WILL HUNTED NATION WIDE UNTIL ARE ARE DEAD  OR GONE. . .PLAN TO RUN OR DIE, THIS IS A KINDNESS THAT WE GIVE YOU ALL  WARNING, TAKE IT AND GO .
>  The Washington-based Muslim civil  rights and advocacy organization believes the emailed threats may be  part of a mass mailing to mosques nationwide and is urging Islamic  institutions to report any such threats to local police and to CAIR at: http://www.cair.com/civil-ri/report-an-incident//form.html
>   We are coordinating with law enforcement authorities to reach out to  Muslim community leaders to ensure additional safety measures at this  time of increased anti-Muslim bigotry nationwide, said CAIR-Alabama  Executive Director Khaula Hadeed. �
>  She added: CAIR-Alabama also  condemned the rhetoric that continues to embolden bigotry and  Islamophobia leading to threats of terrorism such as these against  Muslim, Jewish, African-American, and Latino communities. The Muslim  community continues to receive support and cooperation from local law  enforcement agencies.
>  Hate and threats will make us firm in our  resolution to fight hate with love.  We will take every opportunity to  combat fear-mongering and build alliances and coalition that will give  voices to all marginalized communities, said Birmingham Islamic Society  President Ashfaq Taufiq.
>  America is one nation under God,  indivisible, with liberty and justice for ALL as guaranteed by the  constitution we cherish. We will work together to show the world, by  example, how to live and love the diversity we find in this land we call  home and defeat the forces of fear and bigotry that are trying to tear  us apart. United we are strong, said Huntsville Islamic Center  President Mateen Muhammad.
> ...



*Aw, poor thing. Don't like them two way streets huh?*


http://www.breitbart.com/london/2016...ing-new-study/


*Christians Most Persecuted Religious Group In the World, Study Says*

_30334_
_54_


JOS 

*Christians are the most persecuted religious group in the world, with around 90,000 killed for their faith in 2016, the director of a leading religious study group has said.*

Massimo Introvigne, Director of the Centre for Studies on New Religions (Cesnur), told Vatican Radio that around half a billion Christians in the world are unable to express their faith completely freely, while around 90,000  one every six minutes  died for their faith in the past year alone.
Referring to statistics from the Centre for the Study of Global Christianity, Mr Introvigne said around 70 per cent of Christians murdered in 2016 died in tribal conflicts in Africa. These deaths were included, he said, because very often they involved Christians who refuse to take up arms for reasons of conscience.
The other 30 per cent, or 27,000, were killed in terror attacks, the destruction of Christian villages, or government persecution, he added.
He told Vatican Radio that the Catholic Church is currently considering possible sainthood for individual Christians killed in territories controlled by the Islamic State terror group. Some Christians, he said, had risked almost certain death by staying in these territories to give testament to their faith.
The statistics, due to be released next month, do offer some hope, however, as the number of Christians killed is down from 105,000 in 2015  although, Mr Introvigne points out, they remain the most persecuted religious group on the planet.
In March, the Chaldean Bishop of Aleppo reported that in just five years of conflict, the Christian population of Syria has been reduced by two thirds from 1.5 million to just 500,000.
The majority of those who remain, he added, live in areas controlled by the secular government of Bashar Assad as they flee Islamist rebels.
The city of Aleppo finally fell to government forces earlier this month, but much of the city, including its three cathedrals, is in ruins.

----------


## Correction

The nations largest Muslim civil rights group is calling for the FBI to  look into death threats made against the Muslim community at a meeting  of conservative activists in Kernersville on Thursday. 

The meeting included Tea Party members, patriot groups and other  conservative activists, the Triad City Beat alternative newspaper  reported. 

Kernersville is in Forsyth County, about 90 miles northeast of Charlotte. 

In response to the reported call to kill Muslims a member of the hate group ACT for America said, I can understand  that. But were not there yet. 

Read more here: http://www.charlotteobserver.com/new...#storylink=cpy 

In addition to what ACT for America said, these statements were also obtained from the meeting: 
My only recommendation is to start killing the hell out of them, 
"Im ready to start taking people out." 
Shed some blood, too, 

Classification and polarization... 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eight_stages_of_genocide

----------


## Big Bird

> The nations largest Muslim civil rights group is calling for the FBI to  look into death threats made against the Muslim community at a meeting  of conservative activists in Kernersville on Thursday. 
> 
> The meeting included Tea Party members, patriot groups and other  conservative activists, the Triad City Beat alternative newspaper  reported. 
> 
> Kernersville is in Forsyth County, about 90 miles northeast of Charlotte. 
> 
> In response to the reported call to kill Muslims a member of the hate group ACT for America said, I can understand  that. But were not there yet. 
> 
> Read more here: http://www.charlotteobserver.com/new...#storylink=cpy 
> ...





http://www.breitbart.com/london/2017...nti-christian/

*France: Anti-Christian Attacks Rise 245 Percent*

_13667_
_4_

 
*While racist, anti-Muslim, and anti-Semitic attacks have seen a huge fall since 2008, those on Christian places of worship more than doubled in this period of time, Frances interior ministry reported last week.*

Having documented a record number of anti-Semitic and anti-Muslim attacks in 2015, the French government spent 100 million on a huge anti-populist campaign to reduce Islamophobia, racism, and anti-Semitism.
Subsequently, racist, anti-Semitic, and anti-Muslim attacks fell sharply in 2016 with the former seeing a decline of 58.5 per cent and the latter a drop of 57.6 per cent. These attacks are defined as being fires, violence, degradation, and threats  comments, inscriptions, insulting letters.
In this year, attacks on Christian places of worship have increased by 17.4 per cent in 2016 compared to 2015. Racist attacks, meanwhile, dropped by 23.7 per cent (608 versus 797).
The sharp drop in incidents of an Islamophobic or anti-Semitic nature was welcomed by the French government, who credited the figures as the fruit of the governments action plan.
Thanks to an unprecedented mobilisation of state services, we have already achieved very encouraging results, as evidenced by the figures for 2016. This gives us much satisfaction, said interior minister Bruno Le Roux.
The minister warned against triumphalism, however, telling Agence France-Presse: Faced with racism, anti-Semitism, anti-Muslim, and anti-Christian acts, we must not slacken our guard, quite the contrary.
We continue, and we will continue always to fight against these absolutely intolerable acts, which sully the Republic he added, insisting that France will combat intolerance with maximum vigilance.
_Le Figaro_ reported that acts which target Christians now account for 90 per cent assaults on places of worship.
The newspaper points out that, while it is to be expected that attacks on churches are the most plentiful because they exist in the largest number, cases in which Christian places of worship were defiled saw a huge rise between 2008 and 2016.
The government says the majority of the 949 attacks on churches have no religious motive, but that there was a possible satanic motivation in 14 cases and an anarchist motivation in 25. However, since 2008 assaults on Christian places of worship have risen by 245 per cent.
Last year in Dülmen, following the arrival of well over a million migrants in Germany, local media said not a day goes by without attacks on Christian religious statues.

----------


## Big Bird

http://www.breitbart.com/national-se...k-conversions/


*Muslim Mob Rapes 15 Christian Women in Revenge Attack for Conversions*

_47928_
_47_





*In a recent attack, some 90 Muslims stormed a Christian church in eastern Uganda, beating and tying up the men present before raping 15 of the Christian women.*

The assault was reportedly a revenge attack against the pastor of the Katira church for allegedly converting Muslims to Christianity. Along with the violence perpetrated against the congregation, the mob also carried off the pastor, the Rev. Moses Mutasa, and severely damaged the church property.
According to a member of the congregation who escaped from the church, one of the attackers shouted, Away with the pastor who is converting our Muslims to Christianity. After the attack, church members also found leaflets accusing the pastor of converting Muslims and threatening more attacks.
The event occurred on the evening of January 15, but has just now come to the attention of international media. Now, two weeks after the attack, the churchs pastor is still missing, along with eight other Christians from his congregation who were kidnapped with him.
We do not know what has happened to our pastor, Moses Mutasa. He might have been killed or has been kept hostage, said the Rev. Musa Mukenye, who oversees several churches in the area.
When the mob attacked, there were some 50 men and 30 women in the church for a prayer meeting. The assailants locked the church doors before proceeding to beat the men and rape the women, who were later treated at a clinic in Katira.
About half the congregation managed to escape from the church before the doors were locked, but Muslim assailants stationed outside the church building also beat men and raped women as they tried to escape, according to a church elder.
Womens clothing was found inside and outside the church building, one of the elders said. Police only arrived two hours after the assault began, according to news reports.
This was not the first time that the church suffered harassment from local Muslims. Earlier, a group of Muslims had thrown stones on the roof of the church building to disrupt church services of the 500-member congregation.
Pastor Mukenye has urged the Christian community not to retaliate with violence, but to leave justice to the authorities. This act is evil, and police should not relent until the attackers are arrested and charged in a court of law, he said.
Although Uganda is about 85 percent Christian and only 11 percent Muslim, some eastern areas of the country have Muslim majorities, such as the district where the church attack occurred. The latest assault follows a series of persecution incidents against Christians in eastern Uganda.

----------

Knightkore (02-27-2017)

----------


## Correction

Haters are exposed everyday:

 A McLean man is facing hate crime charges after police said he bit  another mans face in November after an altercation in which he used  anti-Muslim slurs.
 Robin McGreer, 35, approached a 31-year-old  man in a Tysons Corner Center parking lot Nov. 27, started a  conversation and then threatened him using anti-Muslim slurs, Fairfax  County police said.
 An altercation ensued and McGreer bit the  mans face, leaving him with a significant face wound, police said.  McGreer left the scene before police arrived.
 The victim was  taken to a hospital for treatment of injuries that were not  life-threatening, police said. Fairfax police said it is the  departments policy not to release details about victims backgrounds,  so they would not describe the victims race or religion.
 McGreer was arrested Monday and charged with bias-related malicious bodily injury.

Va. man charged with hate crime after using Muslim slurs, biting victimâs face, police say - The Washington Post

----------


## Knightkore

> Haters are exposed everyday:
> 
>  A McLean man is facing hate crime charges after police said he bit  another man’s face in November after an altercation in which he used  anti-Muslim slurs.
>  Robin McGreer, 35, approached a 31-year-old  man in a Tysons Corner Center parking lot Nov. 27, started a  conversation and then threatened him using anti-Muslim slurs, Fairfax  County police said.
>  An altercation ensued and McGreer bit the  man’s face, leaving him with a “significant face wound,” police said.  McGreer left the scene before police arrived.
>  The victim was  taken to a hospital for treatment of injuries that were not  life-threatening, police said. Fairfax police said it is the  department’s policy not to release details about victims’ backgrounds,  so they would not describe the victim’s race or religion.
>  McGreer was arrested Monday and charged with bias-related malicious bodily injury.
> 
> Va. man charged with hate crime after using Muslim slurs, biting victimâ€™s face, police say - The Washington Post


Like murderer?  Demon?  Supporter of a demonic religion and a military pseudo religion that is at war with us?  Did the muslim denounce the war?

----------


## Correction

*Vandalism at Colorado Muslim Society Mosque*a rock was thrown through a window at Masjid Abu Bakr, the main CMS mosque, located at 2017 South Parker Road.A post on the Colorado Muslim Society Facebook page reads in part:

 Sad  news for our Masjid today. Masjid Abu Bakr was vandalized before fajr  prayer. Someone threw a rock through one of the windows. CMS personnel  is working with the proper authorities. May Allah protect us....Fajr is one of five prayers offered daily by practicing Muslims; the others are Zohar, Asr, Magrib and Isha.
The February prayer schedule for Denver listed at salehtimes.com lists the fajr time for Sunday, February 26, at 5:23 a.m.

This is not the first time the mosque has been the target of an attack. In May 2015, a fire was set inside a stairwell at the facility. The Arapahoe County Sheriff's Office distributed a photo featuring a woman identified as a person of interest, but no arrests were reported in the case.


"We are working with the Arapahoe County Sheriff's Office and the  Aurora Police Department," she says. "They were notified immediately  after we saw what happened, and we're working closely with them. There's  an active investigation open."
She adds that there's surveillance  footage from the mosque of a possible suspect in the case. There has  not yet been a decision made about whether this material will be  released to the general public.
Vandalism at Colorado Muslim Society Mosque Before Morning Prayer | Westword

----------

Knightkore (02-27-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> *Vandalism at Colorado Muslim Society Mosque*
> 
> a rock was thrown through a window at Masjid Abu Bakr, the main CMS mosque, located at 2017 South Parker Road.A post on the Colorado Muslim Society Facebook page reads in part:
>  Sad  news for our Masjid today. Masjid Abu Bakr was vandalized before fajr  prayer. Someone threw a rock through one of the windows. CMS personnel  is working with the proper authorities. May Allah protect us....Fajr is one of five prayers offered daily by practicing Muslims; the others are Zohar, Asr, Magrib and Isha.
> The February prayer schedule for Denver listed at salehtimes.com lists the fajr time for Sunday, February 26, at 5:23 a.m.
> 
> This is not the first time the mosque has been the target of an attack. In May 2015, a fire was set inside a stairwell at the facility. The Arapahoe County Sheriff's Office distributed a photo featuring a woman identified as a person of interest, but no arrests were reported in the case.
> 
> 
> ...


Mosques?  Jihad bases.  Did we allow Nazis to have bases here in which to wage war against us?

----------


## Correction

*Calls for City Clerk to Resign After Anti-Muslim Post*

The Plymouth city clerk is facing an internal probe and Metro Detroit advocacy groups are calling on officials to remove her over alleged social media comments some saw as discriminatory and anti-Muslim.

The controversy stems from remarks Linda Langmesser reportedly posted online in reference to a recent article in The Atlantic written by Rumana Ahmed, a Muslim woman who described leaving her National Security Council job within days after the start of the new presidential administration.

Langmesser had reacted to a piece shared on the Conservative Dailys Facebook page this week titled Muslim Woman Claims She Only Lasted Eight Days in Trump White House. Heres What Shes Not Saying She allegedly wrote on the site: Of course they dont tell the whole truth, part of their culture. She is nothing but trouble and needs to be sent back so she can profess her love to the koran there where it is appreciated, not here!!

That post appears to have been removed.

But someone earlier texted a screenshot of the post to Plymouth officials, which prompted an internal investigation, City Manager Paul Sincock told The Detroit News.

Once that is completed, that will determine a course of action, he said Wednesday night, declining to elaborate.

Some activists want the clerk removed. *If Ms. Langmasser cannot present evidence that she did not post the anti-Muslim message on her social media account, she should immediately resign from her position*, Dawud Walid said on Wednesday. *No public servant should be representing the interests of the people and overseeing elections while at the same time holding clearly bigoted views*.


Islamophobic commenting by a city official towards the Muslim community is intolerable. The ACRL calls upon the City of Plymouth to take appropriate action to protect and defend the citizens they represent.

Langmesser did not immediately respond to email and social media requests for comment Wednesday night. A messaging system for a phone number listed at her address was not active.

Sincock declined to comment on her status with the city but said the alleged remarks do not reflect the values of our organization.  We spend a significant amount of time with our employees related to diversity issues, training on those types of things, which is why those comments were very shocking. Were going to make sure we bring this to a conclusion that represents the values of the organization.


The content of this post is outrageous, not to mention incendiary and dangerously irresponsible, the groups director, attorney Fatina Abdrabboh, said Wednesday. Too often in our countrys history the messaging from city government of an internal investigation is code for sweeping things under the rug, hoping things will blow over. If there was anyone else involved or responsible for this type of post, they should be removed or fired. We have and will continue to monitor this closely.
Plymouth clerk facing probe for online post

----------


## Knightkore

> *Calls for City Clerk to Resign After Anti-Muslim Post*
> 
> The Plymouth city clerk is facing an internal probe and Metro Detroit advocacy groups are calling on officials to remove her over alleged social media comments some saw as discriminatory and anti-Muslim.
> 
> The controversy stems from remarks Linda Langmesser reportedly posted online in reference to a recent article in The Atlantic written by Rumana Ahmed, a Muslim woman who described leaving her National Security Council job within days after the start of the new presidential administration.
> 
> Langmesser had reacted to a piece shared on the Conservative Daily’s Facebook page this week titled “Muslim Woman Claims She Only Lasted Eight Days in Trump White House. Here’s What She’s Not Saying…” She allegedly wrote on the site: “Of course they don’t tell the whole truth, part of their culture. She is nothing but trouble and needs to be sent back so she can profess her love to the koran there where it is appreciated, not here!!”
> 
> That post appears to have been removed.
> ...


CAIR and their government representatives hold clear and present danger bigoted views as well as subversive and active war intentions.....

Can we sue them and get them out of our government too?

----------


## Correction

Canadian Disgusting Extremists spray muslims with urine:

Toronto police are investigating after two Toronto men who hand out  copies of the Qur'an and books on Islam to passers-by every weekend at  St. Lawrence Market say they were sprayed with urine last Saturday.
  "I didn't see who sprayed it but I smelled it and came to my  table, and [I saw] the whole table, table-cloth and Qur'an ... was  sprayed and smelled," Quazi Islam told CBC Toronto. "I came home and  took a shower but my jacket and everything smelled."


Both men said they are afraid that the perpetrator, who approached  their table from behind, may return and that something more violent  could happen.
  "We're really scared about our life and after what happened in Quebec  ... it can escalate to a more violent thing. That's why we reported to  the police," Hamad said. 
Police investigating after 2 Muslim men, copies of Qur'an, sprayed with urine - Toronto - CBC News

----------


## Correction

*Civil rights groups call for investigation into harassment of Muslim student at W.Va. school* Two civil rights groups are calling for an investigation into a Raleigh  County, W.Va. high school's handling of the alleged harassment of a  Muslim student. 
The student was called a 'suicide bomber' by classmates, 
Then last week, Crofts said the Muslim student was again harassed on  school grounds. A group of students reportedly yelled racial and  religious slurs at him as he was leaving campus. The Muslim student and  his cousin were also allegedly called “terrorists” by a teacher during  last year’s Model United Nations.
“School districts and their  staff and other agents have obligations under federal law, state law,  and district policies to prevent and protect against bullying,  intimidation, or harassment. Under these laws, a district’s indifference  to bullying, intimidation, or harassment taking place in its schools or  among its students can expose the district and its officials and  employees to liability." 

The student's mother happens to also be  the Raleigh County Board of Education's President, Cindy Jafary. In an  interview with WVVA News on Thursday, Jafary said she is a mother first,  and hopes an investigation will start an important discussion seemingly  absent in some West Virginia schools. 
Civil rights groups call for investigation into harassment of Mu - WVVA TV Bluefield Beckley WV News, Weather and Sports

----------


## Correction

*3 extremists punch a barve man who defended muslim women

*Three men are charged with felony hate crime after  punching a man in a San Diego pizza shop who spoke out against verbal  attacks on two Muslim customers.

Smith said he was "offended by the insults, but said nothing at first.  As the insults continued, Smith, who said he did not know the women,  began to address Crow and Peretti, according to San Diego County Deputy  District Attorney Oscar Garcia.

"You need to leave the country, you don't belong here", Smith said the men told him as they took a couple more steps toward him before throwing punches at him.

Someone Garcia described as a "good Samaritan got the license plate number of the car the men got into.
Case of Hate Crime at Zappy Pizza in Rolando Goes to Trial  | NBC 7 San Diego

----------


## Knightkore

> *3 extremists punch a barve man who defended muslim women
> 
> *Three men are charged with felony hate crime after  punching a man in a San Diego pizza shop who spoke out against verbal  attacks on two Muslim customers.
> 
> Smith said he was "offended” by the insults, but said nothing at first.  As the insults continued, Smith, who said he did not know the women,  began to address Crow and Peretti, according to San Diego County Deputy  District Attorney Oscar Garcia.
> 
> "You need to leave the country, you don't belong here", Smith said the men told him as they took a couple more steps toward him before “throwing punches” at him.
> 
> Someone Garcia described as a "good Samaritan” got the license plate number of the car the men got into.
> Case of Hate Crime at Zappy Pizza in Rolando Goes to Trial  | NBC 7 San Diego


So where is this hero when the muslims rape and beat women and their wives?

----------

Big Bird (03-04-2017)

----------


## Correction

Amid controversy, the Plymouth City Clerk resigned and retired FridayLinda Langmesser stepped down from her post amid allegations she authored inflammatory remarks about Muslims on Facebook.
City  Manager Paul Sinock confirmed that Langmesser retired and resigned from  the appointed position and Deputy Clerk Maureen Brody has been tapped  to be acting clerk. Langmesser was unavailable for comment.
The  Facebook post in question is a comment on an article headlined "Muslim  Woman Claims she 'Only Lasted Eight Days' in Trump White House. The  comment, posted by an account with the name Linda Langmesser, reads, 'Of  course they don't tell the whole truth, part of their culture. She is  nothing but trouble and needs to be sent back so she can profess her  love to the koran there where it is appreciated, not here!!'
The American-Muslim & Minority Advocacy League has called on Plymouth officials to remove her.
Attorney and Director of the American-Muslim & Minority Advocacy League Fatina Abdrabboh told FOX 2 on Thursday the comment was first seen Monday night, but was deleted by Tuesday morning.
"*This  Facebook post really makes us mad and frustrated and alarmed*,"  Abdrabboh says. "*My first reactions to the post were, really, outrage  that a city clerk who has been at her job as long as she has - decades -  would say something so outrageous*."

Paul Sincock, the Plymouth  city manager says Langmesser has been with the city for roughly 30 years  and has been working as the city clerk for over 25.

Langmesser  was absent from work Thursday, with Sincock telling FOX 2 simply that  "*she's off*." As of Thursday *the city's investigation is ongoing.
Plymouth city clerk resigns after alleged anti-Muslim Facebook post - Story | WJBK
*

----------


## Correction

*New Jersey mosques face threats*A Jersey City mosque reported that it received a threatening letter  calling for violence against Muslims in the latest in a rash of bias  incidents targeting Islamic institutions.
The letter was sent to the Masjid Al-Iman. 

Similar threatening notes were recently sent to mosques in Maryland and Virginia.“We  urge local, state and federal law enforcement authorities to treat this  and all the other cases of threats and violence targeting American  mosques with the seriousness they deserve and to bring the perpetrators  to justice,” said Jim Sues, executive director of the New Jersey chapter  of the Council on American-Islamic Relations, in a statement released  Friday.
“Many faith communities, including Muslims, are  increasingly alarmed by hateful acts committed by those who have been  emboldened by the current political climate.”
Another institution,  the Muslim Center of Middlesex County in Piscataway, also reported this  week that it​ received multiple threats by email and voice mail. The  threats prompted them to cancel a leadership training event last weekend  due to safety concerns. But the mosque went ahead with a planned open  house.
The mosque incidents come amid a wave of recent bomb threats to Jewish  community centers in New York, Michigan, New Jersey and other states.  Dozens of gravestones were vandalized in Jewish cemeteries in three  locations in Missouri, Pennsylvania and upstate New York.
New Jersey mosques face threats

----------


## Rutabaga

> *New Jersey mosques face threats*
> 
> 
> A Jersey City mosque reported that it received a threatening letter  calling for violence against Muslims in the latest in a rash of bias  incidents targeting Islamic institutions.
> The letter was sent to the Masjid Al-Iman. 
> 
> Similar threatening notes were recently sent to mosques in Maryland and Virginia.“We  urge local, state and federal law enforcement authorities to treat this  and all the other cases of threats and violence targeting American  mosques with the seriousness they deserve and to bring the perpetrators  to justice,” said Jim Sues, executive director of the New Jersey chapter  of the Council on American-Islamic Relations, in a statement released  Friday.
> “Many faith communities, including Muslims, are  increasingly alarmed by hateful acts committed by those who have been  emboldened by the current political climate.”
> Another institution,  the Muslim Center of Middlesex County in Piscataway, also reported this  week that it​ received multiple threats by email and voice mail. The  threats prompted them to cancel a leadership training event last weekend  due to safety concerns. But the mosque went ahead with a planned open  house.
> ...




expect more.

----------

Knightkore (03-06-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> *3 extremists punch a barve man who defended muslim women
> 
> *Three men are charged with felony hate crime after  punching a man in a San Diego pizza shop who spoke out against verbal  attacks on two Muslim customers.
> 
> Smith said he was "offended” by the insults, but said nothing at first.  As the insults continued, Smith, who said he did not know the women,  began to address Crow and Peretti, according to San Diego County Deputy  District Attorney Oscar Garcia.
> 
> "You need to leave the country, you don't belong here", Smith said the men told him as they took a couple more steps toward him before “throwing punches” at him.
> 
> Someone Garcia described as a "good Samaritan” got the license plate number of the car the men got into.
> Case of Hate Crime at Zappy Pizza in Rolando Goes to Trial  | NBC 7 San Diego



expect more.

----------

Knightkore (03-06-2017)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> First day under the new president DonaldTrump - 
> 
> Islamophobic haters outside a mosque in Washington...


September 11, 2001 . . .Nine Christianophobic haters kill 3000 innocent men, women and children and destroy worldwide economics. 

And your rude Christians said what?

----------

Big Bird (03-04-2017),Big Dummy (03-04-2017),Knightkore (03-06-2017),Rutabaga (03-06-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

> Canadian Disgusting Extremists spray muslims with urine:
> 
> Toronto police are investigating after two Toronto men who hand out  copies of the Qur'an and books on Islam to passers-by every weekend at  St. Lawrence Market say they were sprayed with urine last Saturday.
>   "I didn't see who sprayed it but I smelled it and came to my  table, and [I saw] the whole table, table-cloth and Qur'an ... was  sprayed and smelled," Quazi Islam told CBC Toronto. "I came home and  took a shower but my jacket and everything smelled."
> 
> 
> Both men said they are afraid that the perpetrator, who approached  their table from behind, may return and that something more violent  could happen.
>   "We're really scared about our life and after what happened in Quebec  ... it can escalate to a more violent thing. That's why we reported to  the police," Hamad said. 
> Police investigating after 2 Muslim men, copies of Qur'an, sprayed with urine - Toronto - CBC News



 :Smiley ROFLMAO:   :Headbang:   :Thumbsup20:

----------

Big Dummy (03-04-2017),Knightkore (03-06-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

> *3 extremists punch a barve man who defended muslim women
> 
> *Three men are charged with felony hate crime after punching a man in a San Diego pizza shop who spoke out against verbal attacks on two Muslim customers.
> 
> Smith said he was "offended” by the insults, but said nothing at first. As the insults continued, Smith, who said he did not know the women, began to address Crow and Peretti, according to San Diego County Deputy District Attorney Oscar Garcia.
> 
> "You need to leave the country, you don't belong here", Smith said the men told him as they took a couple more steps toward him before “throwing punches” at him.
> 
> Someone Garcia described as a "good Samaritan” got the license plate number of the car the men got into.
> Case of Hate Crime at Zappy Pizza in Rolando Goes to Trial | NBC 7 San Diego


 



> *New Jersey mosques face threats*
> 
> 
> A Jersey City mosque reported that it received a threatening letter calling for violence against Muslims in the latest in a rash of bias incidents targeting Islamic institutions.
> The letter was sent to the Masjid Al-Iman. 
> 
> Similar threatening notes were recently sent to mosques in Maryland and Virginia.“We urge local, state and federal law enforcement authorities to treat this and all the other cases of threats and violence targeting American mosques with the seriousness they deserve and to bring the perpetrators to justice,” said Jim Sues, executive director of the New Jersey chapter of the Council on American-Islamic Relations, in a statement released Friday.
> “Many faith communities, including Muslims, are increasingly alarmed by hateful acts committed by those who have been emboldened by the current political climate.”
> Another institution, the Muslim Center of Middlesex County in Piscataway, also reported this week that it​ received multiple threats by email and voice mail. The threats prompted them to cancel a leadership training event last weekend due to safety concerns. But the mosque went ahead with a planned open house.
> ...


 
 That’s nice! 
You think anyone on this forum gives a rats ass about rag head inbred retards? 
You ass holes are the ones that called down the thunder, and now you want to cry. Deal with it or even better, get out.

----------

Big Dummy (03-04-2017),Knightkore (03-06-2017)

----------


## Correction

Georgia: Georgia Mosques threatened, advocacy group advises leaders to step up security
 "While the perpetrators are being sought, mosque leaders should do all  they can to protect their houses of worship by working with local law  enforcement authorities, installing security cameras and employing  security officers during the daily prayers," Edward Mitchell
Georgia Mosques threatened, advocacy group advises leaders to st - CBS46 News

----------


## Knightkore

> Georgia: Georgia Mosques threatened, advocacy group advises leaders to step up security
>  "While the perpetrators are being sought, mosque leaders should do all  they can to protect their houses of worship by working with local law  enforcement authorities, installing security cameras and employing  security officers during the daily prayers," Edward Mitchell
> Georgia Mosques threatened, advocacy group advises leaders to st - CBS46 News


Aww.....they started the jihad and now want protection.....how precious.....it's war dumbasses.....you started it.....surrender or continue to be seen as enemy combatants in the war YOU all called and started.....

----------

Big Bird (03-10-2017),Rutabaga (03-06-2017)

----------


## Correction

*Ga. chapter of CAIR calls for more security after 4 mosques threatened*

  The Georgia chapter of the Council on American-Islamic Relations on  Sunday called on leaders of local mosques to improve their security  measures after four local mosques were recently threatened. 
 One  mosque received a message threatening "death for you and your kind" from  a self-declared "Muslim slayer," Executive Director Edward Ahmed  Mitchell said in a news release.
Atlanta mosques urged to increase security after threats

----------


## MrMike

> *Ga. chapter of CAIR calls for more security after 4 mosques threatened*
> 
>   The Georgia chapter of the Council on American-Islamic Relations on  Sunday called on leaders of local mosques to improve their security  measures after four local mosques were recently threatened. 
>  One  mosque received a message threatening "death for you and your kind" from  a self-declared "Muslim slayer," Executive Director Edward Ahmed  Mitchell said in a news release.
> Atlanta mosques urged to increase security after threats



 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Big Bird (03-10-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> *Ga. chapter of CAIR calls for more security after 4 mosques threatened*
> 
>   The Georgia chapter of the Council on American-Islamic Relations on  Sunday called on leaders of local mosques to improve their security  measures after four local mosques were recently threatened. 
>  One  mosque received a message threatening "death for you and your kind" from  a self-declared "Muslim slayer," Executive Director Edward Ahmed  Mitchell said in a news release.
> Atlanta mosques urged to increase security after threats


CAIR is a terrorist organization.  Period.  You can go back and tell your handlers that we all know that.....and that the big bad bully terrorists are not all that big and bad anymore without their presidential puppet.....

WE THE PEOPLE know the truth.....

----------

Rutabaga (03-10-2017)

----------


## Correction

> CAIR is a terrorist organization.  Period.  You can go back and tell your handlers that we all know that.....and that the big bad bully terrorists are all that big and bad anymore without their presidential puppet.....
> 
> WE THE PEOPLE know the truth.....


Yes, the name "CAIR" sounds scary. Death threats are an indication of Christ love  :Cool20:

----------


## Knightkore

> Yes, the name "CAIR" sounds scary. Death threats are an indication of Christ love


Death threats?

----------


## Knightkore

> Yes, the name "CAIR" sounds scary. Death threats are an indication of Christ love


The Truth About CAIR: Read it, Memorize it, Broadcast it | The Counter Jihad Report


_Islamic Association of Palestine_ (IAP) was an Islamist  organization that raised money in the United States for Hamas. It  described itself as “a not-for-profit, public-awareness, educational,  political, social, and civic, national grassroots organization dedicated  to advancing a just, comprehensive, and eternal solution to the cause  of Palestine and suffrages of the Palestinians.”

 In December 2004, a federal judge in Chicago ruled that the IAP  (along with the Holy Land Foundation) was liable for a $156 million  dollar lawsuit for aiding and abetting the terror group Hamas in the  death of 17-year-old David Boim, an American citizen. The suit was  eventually overturned, but the stain persisted, and the ties to Hamas  were never broken.

 Senator Charles Schumer (D-New York) describes CAIR as an  organization “which we know has ties to terrorism.” Senator Dick Durbin  (D-Illinois) observes that CAIR is “unusual in its extreme rhetoric and  its associations with groups that are suspect.” Steven Pomerantz, the  FBI’s former chief of counterterrorism, notes that “CAIR, its leaders,  and its activities effectively give aid to international terrorist  groups.” The family of John P. O’Neill, Sr., the former FBI  counterterrorism chief who perished at the World Trade Center, named  CAIR in a lawsuit as having “been part of the criminal conspiracy of  radical Islamic terrorism” responsible for the 9/11 atrocities.  Counterterrorism expert Steven Emerson calls it “a radical  fundamentalist front group for Hamas.”

 So where is the Department of Homeland Security, the agency sworn  to protect American citizens on US soil? Where is the US Congress, who  has within its power the ability to shut this terrorist front  organization down any time it wishes? They’re running scared, and  worried about being labeled intolerant, bigotted racists. No surprise  there.

 But where is the American public … those self-proclaimed patriots  who stood against the likes of the KKK, the American Nazi Party and  Communist Neo-Liberals? They’re running scared also. Now THAT’S a  surprise. We’re better than that. History proves it.

 One of the most telling issues with CAIR is the fact that at least  five of its employees and board members have been arrested, convicted,  deported, or otherwise linked to terrorism-related charges and  activities since 2001. It could be a coincidence, of course, but it’s  doubtful.

*Rabih Haddad*, a CAIR fundraiser, was arrested in  December 2001 on terrorism-related charges and deported from the United  States due to his subsequent work as executive director of the Global  Relief Foundation, a charity he cofounded which was designated by the  U.S. Treasury Department in October 2002 for financing Al-Qaeda and  other terrorist organizations.

*Randall (“Ismail”) Royer*, an American convert to  Islam, served as CAIR’s communications specialist and civil rights  coordinator ; today he sits in jail on terrorism-related charges  stemming from an arrest in 2003.

*Ghassan Elashi*, the founder of CAIR’s Texas  chapter, was convicted in July 2004, with his four brothers, of having  illegally shipped computers from their Dallas-area business,  InfoCom Corporation, to two designated state-sponsors of terrorism,  Libya and Syria. In April 2005 he was convicted again for knowingly  doing business with Mousa Abu Marzook, a senior Hamas leader, whom the  U.S. State Department had in 1995 declared a “specially designated  terrorist.”

 In 2008 *Muthanna Al-Hanooti*, the former head of  CAIR’s Michigan office, was charged with conspiring to work for a  foreign government and with making false statements to the FBI. He would  travel to Iraq and meet with conspirators of the Iraqi Intelligence  Service, and was rewarded with 2 million barrels of oil for his work.

{I can put up proof.  YOU?  Anyone care to place bets that we will get proof from @Correction?}

----------

LongTermGuy (03-06-2017),MrMike (03-06-2017)

----------


## Correction

*Hate crime suspect: Arab, you need to leave* *He was charged with assault, unlawful use of a weapon and intimidation*A man was arrested Tuesday after an altercation at Al-Aqsa Restaurant on State Street in Salem. Jason Kendall, 52, is accused of attacking a restaurant employee with  a pipe and telling him to go back to your country, terrorist, court  documents state.
 According to the officers report, the victim said Kendall was  yelling and screaming, causing a disturbance in the restaurant. The  victim reportedly asked Kendall to leave, and he did. But he came back 5  minutes later yelling, get out of America, and  Arab, you need to  leave, a**hole.
 The victim said Kendall threw something plastic at him, hitting him  in the head, according to court documents. Kendall then came at him with  a pipe and allegedly used it to him over the head. The victim said it  left a small bump on his head.
 Kendall was charged with felony assault and unlawful use of a weapon and  misdemeanor intimidation. According to the arresting  officers statement, the incident is being considered a hate crime.
Hate crime suspect: 'Arab, you need to leave'

----------


## MrogersNhood

> More than a dozen people gathered outside a mosque in the heart of  downtown Toronto with loudspeakers and banners in hand, shouting slogans  about banning Islam as Muslims gathered to pray inside.
>   The protest happened Friday outside Masjid Toronto on Dundas Street West near University Avenue. 
>   The shouting was so loud that Tera Goldblatt, who works on the 21st  floor in a nearby building, said she could hear it from inside her  office.
>   When she came down to see what was going on, she said, she saw some  15 people screaming, some blocking the path of those trying to enter the  mosque.
> 
> 
> Mohamed Abdi, a member of the mosque, said it's the first time he's seen such a strong backlash against his religion. 
>   "I was under the assumption that lately there's been a lot of  sentiment and positivity towards the Muslim communities, especially with  recent events," Abdi said. "It's very upsetting that this did happen." 
>   Bryant Greenbaum also witnessed the protest. "You don't do it in  front of a place of worship on the holiest day of the week for Muslim  people, and in an intimidating manner," he told CBC Toronto. 
> ...


All you have to do is convert to Christianity and you won't have any problems.  :Smile: 

 :Pope: 

Except for the Atheists and liberals and Muslims giving you a bunch of grief over nothing.


PS: What about the Canadian Muslim Parliament shooters? PM: Ottawa 'terrorist' killed soldier 'in cold blood' - CNN.com

----------

Knightkore (03-10-2017),Rutabaga (03-10-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> All you have to do is convert to Christianity and you won't have any problems. 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the Atheists and liberals and Muslims giving you a bunch of grief over nothing.
> 
> 
> PS: What about the Canadian Muslim Parliament shooters? PM: Ottawa 'terrorist' killed soldier 'in cold blood' - CNN.com


the muzzy sympathizer is entertaining, wot?
 :Headbang:

----------

Knightkore (03-10-2017),MrogersNhood (03-10-2017),QuaseMarco (03-10-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Yes, the name "CAIR" sounds scary. Death threats are an indication of Christ love


onward christian soldiers.

when in rome, do as romans.

and eye for an eye.

a head for a head...

its ok,,there are plenty of non-christians willing to purge our nation of muzzy scum...

religion will not dictate their actions...no protect their enemy.

----------

Knightkore (03-10-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

> *Ga. chapter of CAIR calls for more security after 4 mosques threatened*
> 
>   The Georgia chapter of the Council on American-Islamic Relations on  Sunday called on leaders of local mosques to improve their security  measures after four local mosques were recently threatened. 
>  One  mosque received a message threatening "death for you and your kind" from  a self-declared "Muslim slayer," Executive Director Edward Ahmed  Mitchell said in a news release.
> Atlanta mosques urged to increase security after threats


That's nice!  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Knightkore (03-10-2017)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> The fact that Trump had been elected president was not even the most  awful part; the fact that sixty million common Americans picked him up  on that misogynistic pedestal and transported him to the White House  with their own hands, instilling a deeper *feeling of sheer dread in the  hearts of Muslims not only in America, but across the globe. 
> *
> These Americans voted for Trump in spite of his blatant propagation and  endorsement of misogyny, racism, xenophobia and extreme  Islamophobia. With Trumps election as president, all Muslim Americans  deep-rooted fears became reality.


Hip hip hurray!

----------

Knightkore (03-10-2017)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> the muzzy sympathizer is entertaining, wot?


The Islamic horde will slaughter him 1st, the easier target........ @Correction and then the women and children .

----------

Knightkore (03-10-2017)

----------


## tiny1

> *Hate crime suspect: ‘Arab, you need to leave’*
> 
> *He was charged with assault, unlawful use of a weapon and intimidation*
> 
> A man was arrested Tuesday after an altercation at Al-Aqsa Restaurant on State Street in Salem. Jason Kendall, 52, is accused of attacking a restaurant employee with  a pipe and telling him to “go back to your country, terrorist,” court  documents state.
>  According to the officer’s report, the victim said Kendall was  yelling and screaming, causing a disturbance in the restaurant. The  victim reportedly asked Kendall to leave, and he did. But he came back 5  minutes later yelling, “get out of America,” and ” Arab, you need to  leave, a**hole.”
>  The victim said Kendall threw something plastic at him, hitting him  in the head, according to court documents. Kendall then came at him with  a pipe and allegedly used it to him over the head. The victim said it  left a small bump on his head.
>  Kendall was charged with felony assault and unlawful use of a weapon and  misdemeanor intimidation. According to the arresting  officer’s statement, the incident is being considered a hate crime.
> Hate crime suspect: 'Arab, you need to leave'


Fake News.....you're busted.
Koin is the only site reporting this story.  I couldn't find it anywhere else.  C'mon man.  Taqiyya?  Seriously.  Like we'd never check?
Oh brother.

----------

Big Bird (03-10-2017),Knightkore (03-10-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

> Fake News.....you're busted.
> Koin is the only site reporting this story.  I couldn't find it anywhere else.  C'mon man.  Taqiyya?  Seriously.  Like we'd never check?
> Oh brother.


What do you expect from a people that breed with 1st cousins.

----------

Knightkore (03-10-2017),MrogersNhood (03-10-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> What do you expect from a people that breed with 1st cousins.






 :Thinking: 




 :Headbang:

----------

Big Bird (03-10-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

> 


Wow! I can't believe he said that.

----------

Knightkore (03-10-2017),MrogersNhood (03-10-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> Wow! I can't believe he said that.


Pat is awesome but he gets these periods or episodes of some odd answers.....he really needs to let Gordon take the over more often.....

----------

Big Bird (03-10-2017)

----------


## patrickt

> The fact that Trump had been elected president was not even the most  awful part; the fact that sixty million common Americans picked him up  on that misogynistic pedestal and transported him to the White House  with their own hands, instilling a deeper feeling of sheer dread in the  hearts of Muslims not only in America, but across the globe. 
> 
> These Americans voted for Trump in spite of his blatant propagation and  endorsement of misogyny, racism, xenophobia and extreme  Islamophobia. With Trump’s election as president, all Muslim American’s  deep-rooted fears became reality.


A far worse part is the king we just got rid of. Donald Trump has not yet tried to become a king and we'll have to wait and see if he does. I suppose you think Westboro Baptist did their stupid nonsense because Barack Obama was the king? I suppose you think the Muslims who flew the planes into the World Trade Center and the Pentagon did it because George Bush was president. 

Worse, I suppose you think your thread makes sense. How sad.

----------

Big Bird (03-11-2017),Big Dummy (03-11-2017),QuaseMarco (03-11-2017)

----------


## Correction

Right wing corruption extremist arrested:

----------


## Correction

A 64-year-old Fort Pierce man who wanted to run the Arabs out of of our country remains jailed Saturday on $30,000 bond, according to the St. Lucie County Sheriffs Office. 

					 				  								 						Richard Leslie Lloyd  was arrested Friday after he tried to set fire to a Port St. Lucie convenience store, the St. Lucie County Sheriffs Office  said. Lloyd reportedly told investigators he assumed the owner of a  convenience store at Prima Vista and Airoso boulevards was Muslim and it  made him mad due to what they are doing in the Middle East.
St. Lucie man accused of setting fire at store, targeting Muslims

----------


## Big Dummy

How do you feel @Correction , do you feel muslims world wide are asking for violent responses to the repeated terrorist attacks?

----------

Big Bird (03-11-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

> Right wing corruption extremist arrested:


Too bad he got caught.  :Sad20:

----------


## Correction

Journalist sparks controversy on Twitter after posting a video attacking the Muslim call to prayer in Bethlehem

A Canadian journalist has sparked outrage from Christians and Muslims  alike by posting a video from Bethlehem in which she claims it has been  "taken over" by Muslims and calls for a new crusade.

Goldy shows the Muslim call to prayer in Bethlehem, claiming that the town where Jesus was born has been taken over by Muslims. She also talks about the huge exodus of the Christians.

The video has generated a massive response from Christians and  non-Christians alike, both refuting her claims regarding the Palestinian  Authority, and expressing the harmonious nature in which people of all  faiths live in the city.

In November 2016, in an act of solidarity, Palestinian churches rang their bells alongside the Muslim call to prayer.
Canadian 'crusader' sparks outrage with Bethlehem anti-Muslim video | Middle East Eye

Normal people when hear athan feel deeply touched, as this BBC reporter;

----------

Knightkore (03-13-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> Journalist sparks controversy on Twitter after posting a video attacking the Muslim call to prayer in Bethlehem
> 
> A Canadian journalist has sparked outrage from Christians and Muslims  alike by posting a video from Bethlehem in which she claims it has been  "taken over" by Muslims and calls for a new crusade.
> 
> Goldy shows the Muslim call to prayer in Bethlehem, claiming that the town where Jesus was born has been taken over by Muslims. She also talks about the “huge exodus of the Christians”.
> 
> The video has generated a massive response from Christians and  non-Christians alike, both refuting her claims regarding the Palestinian  Authority, and expressing the harmonious nature in which people of all  faiths live in the city.
> 
> In November 2016, in an act of solidarity, Palestinian churches rang their bells alongside the Muslim call to prayer.
> ...


Awww.....crying.....she doesn't realize that those tears are appropriate for all the christians Islam has slaughtered as of late.....

Touched?  Islam needs to be touched with a high yield nuke.  That would bring me to tears of ecstatic joy.

----------


## Correction

*Racist haters make fool of themselves


*Two women can be seen jumping to the defense of Muslim subway riders in New York City in a video recently uploaded to YouTube.
The Muslims were being verbally assaulted by a female passenger who stated that she is Puerto Rican in the video.
Why are you here? the woman is heard shouting. Why are you in this country if youre not with us?
An off-screen voice then asks whos us? to which the woman responds  us. And maybe theyre not taking my back, I know nobody taking my back.  And thats a shame, but I will take my own back.
The off-screen voice retorts: Nobody on this train is with you.
Then, another woman steps in to challenge the ranting female.
Whether youre born from here, Puerto Rico, wherever you are from, the  woman says, I dont like the way youre treating her. Its rude, were  here in it together, OK? Were all in this together. Whether we like  whats going on in the government or not.
Youre a grown woman, she said. You suck it up and you defend your  brothers and sisters because thats what you are. If youre a part of  this country, youre brothers and sisters with everyone.
Watch: Women defend Muslims from abuse on New York subway | Arab News

----------


## Correction

*After playing all season, Maryland girl held out of basketball game for wearing a hijab*  With the game out of reach and the season sputtering to a finish,  Watkins Mill Coach Donita Adams made sure every girl played in the  teams first region final appearance. But Adams left junior JeNan Hayes  sitting on the bench. She had no other choice. 
 I didnt even want to look down at JeNan in that moment, Adams said. I had not yet told her that she wasnt allowed to play in the game because of her headscarf.
  The game was at Oxon Hill High School in Prince Georges County on  March 3. Hayes, a junior in her first season playing organized  basketball, was not allowed to play because she wears a hijab as part of  her Muslim faith. Before the contest, the head official informed Adams  of a rarely enforced rule requiring documented evidence that Hayes  needs to cover her head for religious reasons.
 I felt  discriminated against and I didnt feel good at all, Hayes said. If it  was some reason like my shirt wasnt the right color or whatever, then  Id be like, okay. But because of my religion it took it to a whole  different level, and I just felt that it was not right at all.
  The news that Hayes wasnt allowed to play because of her hijab was  first reported by The Current, Watkins Mills student newspaper.
  Hayes played in the first 24 games of the season without anyone telling  her or her coach about the rule, which appears in the National  Federation of State High School Associations rule book and is regulated  at the state level.


After playing all season, Maryland girl held out of basketball game for wearing a hijab - The Washington Post

----------


## Big Dummy

> *After playing all season, Maryland girl held out of basketball game for wearing a hijab*  With the game out of reach and the season sputtering to a finish,  Watkins Mill Coach Donita Adams made sure every girl played in the  team’s first region final appearance. But Adams left junior Je’Nan Hayes  sitting on the bench. She had no other choice. 
>  “I didn’t even want to look down at Je’Nan in that moment,” Adams said. “I had not yet told her that she wasn’t allowed to play in the game because of her headscarf.”
>   The game was at Oxon Hill High School in Prince George’s County on  March 3. Hayes, a junior in her first season playing organized  basketball, was not allowed to play because she wears a hijab as part of  her Muslim faith. Before the contest, the head official informed Adams  of a rarely enforced rule requiring “documented evidence” that Hayes  needs to cover her head for religious reasons.
>  “I felt  discriminated against and I didn’t feel good at all,” Hayes said. “If it  was some reason like my shirt wasn’t the right color or whatever, then  I’d be like, ‘okay.’ But because of my religion it took it to a whole  different level, and I just felt that it was not right at all.”
>   The news that Hayes wasn’t allowed to play because of her hijab was  first reported by The Current, Watkins Mill’s student newspaper.
>   Hayes played in the first 24 games of the season without anyone telling  her or her coach about the rule, which appears in the National  Federation of State High School Associations rule book and is regulated  at the state level.
> 
> 
> After playing all season, Maryland girl held out of basketball game for wearing a hijab - The Washington Post


How is that assimilation working for you?

----------


## Big Dummy

> How is that assimilation working for you?



If wearing red, white and blue is racist, then headscarves are certainly terrorist. Lock that bitch in Gitmo.

----------


## Correction

*Extremist vandal Breaks Into Tuscon Mosque, Rips Up Copies Of Quran	* An extremist broke into an Arizona mosque early Monday morning and ripped up copies of the Quran.


  The Islamic Center of Tucson wrote in a Facebook post that the man,  seen in surveillance footage wearing a University of Arizona  T-shirt, entered the mosque at about 3:30 a.m. Monday.

  He ripped copies of the Quran and threw them around the prayer room  before leaving the building, the center wrote. Thankfully no one was  hurt.
  Imraan Siddiqi, executive director at the Arizona chapter of The  Council on American-Islamic Relations, or CAIR, called on local, state  and federal law enforcement authorities to investigate this incident as a  possible hate crime and for religious and political leaders to speak  out against the growing Islamophobia in our state and nation that  results in such acts of bigotry.

  The attack on the mosque comes amid a frightening surge in hate incidents targeting Muslims.

  Hate crimes rose 7 percent  in the U.S. in 2015, according to the FBI, a rise driven largely by a  67 percent increase in hate crimes targeting Muslims. The FBI hasnt  released hate crime statistics for 2016.

  Also in 2015, mosques were targeted for  vandalism, arson and other types of destruction 80 times, a nearly 400  percent rise from 2014, according to a report from CAIR.

  In a seven-week span this year, three mosques in the U.S. have fallen  victim to arson, according to authorities. And just this past weekend, a  mosque in Michigan caught fire, although the cause of that blaze is unknown.

 Mohammad Khursheed / Reuters
A mosque in Victoria, Texas was destroyed by fire in January. Authorities determined the cause of the blaze to be arson.   Meanwhile, the number of anti-Muslim hate groups tripled in 2016, according to a recent report from the Southern Poverty Law Center, a rise the SPLC attributed to the anti-Muslim rhetoric of President Donald Trump.

  Members of the Islamic Center of Tucson have faced anti-Muslim  sentiment themselves. Terrorist, go back to where you came from!  someone shouted from a car window at the Islamic Centers president, Ahmed Meiloud, last year.

  And college students in neighboring private high-rise dorms are known  to throw bottles and cans at mosque members. Yes, these are students,  usually drunken students, but these attacks arent random, Meiloud told The New York Times. We are the target.
US:Extremist vandal Breaks Into Tuscon Mosque, Rips Up Copies Of Quran | Islamic updates, welcome

----------


## Knightkore

Call of your wars and don't be targeted as enemy combatants then.....very simple.....

https://conatusnews.com/hijabi-girl-...e-is-the-left/

This week a Muslim girl was captured  on camera dancing in Birmingham. Viewed over 1 million times on social  media, the Muslim girl, who is seen wearing a hijab during her  ‘twerking’, received a barrage of criticism for allegedly  “disrespecting” Islam and and dishonouring the Muslim community.
After  receiving thousands of negative comments, including death threats, the  unnamed Muslim girl apologised for her supposedly defamatory act.  One  person, so galled by the Muslim girl’s carnal display, commented by  saying, “F*****g s**t someone give me her address I will kill her”.  Another man seconded: “Stupid b****h needs to be killed”.

Kerala or Kâtaka, Muslim Girls  Trolled for âGoing Against Islamâ - The Quint


*Acid Attack Threat for Kerala Law Student* 
                                                                                        In another case of cyber bullying, this time from Kerala,  22-year-old law student Azniya Ashmin from Nadapuram received an acid  attack threat for not wearing a _burkha_ in a photograph, she had posted on Facebook, a month ago.
The News Minute had in February  reported about how social media trolling had crossed all limits after  Azniya had posted a photograph on Facebook with her friends. Several  Islamic fundamentalists took offence to her photo as she hadn’t  conformed to the ‘religious ways of living’ by not covering her head,  and instead wore a_ bindi_ and hung around with men belonging to other religions.
But  the abusive comments and bullying has not ended for her. On 2 March,  she received a threat from a Facebook profile named Muneer Dheera,  saying she would face an acid attack if she speaks against Islam.



“If she speaks against Islam, she should be attacked  with acid. When her face becomes ugly, let us see whether some will walk  with her, touch her body,” the comment read. When another Facebook user  questioned Muneer over his comments, he reiterated stating, “I am not  going to ask your permission for an acid attack.”

----------


## midgardian/OHL

> After playing all season, Maryland girl held out of basketball game for wearing a hijab  With the game out of reach and the season sputtering to a finish,  Watkins Mill Coach Donita Adams made sure every girl played in the  team’s first region final appearance. But Adams left junior Je’Nan Hayes  sitting on the bench. She had no other choice. 
>  “I didn’t even want to look down at Je’Nan in that moment,” Adams said. “I had not yet told her that she wasn’t allowed to play in the game because of her headscarf.”
>   The game was at Oxon Hill High School in Prince George’s County on  March 3. Hayes, a junior in her first season playing organized  basketball, was not allowed to play because she wears a hijab as part of  her Muslim faith. Before the contest, the head official informed Adams  of a rarely enforced rule requiring “documented evidence” that Hayes  needs to cover her head for religious reasons.
>  “I felt  discriminated against and I didn’t feel good at all,” Hayes said. “If it  was some reason like my shirt wasn’t the right color or whatever, then  I’d be like, ‘okay.’ But because of my religion it took it to a whole  different level, and I just felt that it was not right at all.”
>   The news that Hayes wasn’t allowed to play because of her hijab was  first reported by The Current, Watkins Mill’s student newspaper.
> *   Hayes played in the first 24 games of the season without anyone telling  her or her coach about the rule, which appears in the National  Federation of State High School Associations rule book and is regulated  at the state level.*
> 
> 
> After playing all season, Maryland girl held out of basketball game for wearing a hijab - The Washington Post


Muslims should be exempt from rules and coaches should violate rules because a player is a Muslim?

----------

Knightkore (03-15-2017)

----------


## midgardian/OHL

> *Extremist vandal Breaks Into Tuscon Mosque, Rips Up Copies Of Quran   * 
> 
> 
>  An extremist broke into an Arizona mosque early Monday morning and ripped up copies of the Quran.
> 
> 
>   The Islamic Center of Tucson wrote in a Facebook post that the man,  seen in surveillance footage wearing a University of Arizona  T-shirt, entered the mosque at about 3:30 a.m. Monday.
> 
>   “He ripped copies of the Qur’an and threw them around the prayer room  before leaving the building,” the center wrote. “Thankfully no one was  hurt.”
> ...


If someone had walked into a church and threw Bibles around, would it become national news? You Muzzies are way to easily offended.

My guess is that the mosque in Texas was burned down by Muslims in order to generate sympathy.

----------

Big Bird (03-15-2017),Knightkore (03-15-2017)

----------


## midgardian/OHL

> Right wing corruption extremist arrested:


A man named *Marq* Vincent *Perez* is now a "right wing extremist"?  Did you or the lying media ever check to see if this Hispanic is a Muslim?

----------

Knightkore (03-15-2017)

----------


## midgardian/OHL

How much does CAIR pay you Correction?

----------

Big Dummy (03-15-2017),Knightkore (03-15-2017)

----------


## Big Dummy

> *Extremist vandal Breaks Into Tuscon Mosque, Rips Up Copies Of Quran   * 
> 
> 
>  An extremist broke into an Arizona mosque early Monday morning and ripped up copies of the Quran.
> 
> 
>   The Islamic Center of Tucson wrote in a Facebook post that the man,  seen in surveillance footage wearing a University of Arizona  T-shirt, entered the mosque at about 3:30 a.m. Monday.
> 
>   “He ripped copies of the Qur’an and threw them around the prayer room  before leaving the building,” the center wrote. “Thankfully no one was  hurt.”
> ...


Who was murdered? All of these mosques below are linked to terrorism. What have you got to say for yourself @Correction?

U.S. Terror History Map :: The Investigative Project on Terrorism

----------

Knightkore (03-15-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

> If someone had walked into a church and threw Bibles around, would it become national news? You Muzzies are way to easily offended.
> 
> *My guess is that the mosque in Texas was burned down by Muslims in order to generate sympathy.*


And insurance money. Don't forget the insurance money the welfare mooching rag heads will get.

----------

Big Dummy (03-15-2017),Knightkore (03-15-2017)

----------


## Correction

*US Islamophobia: Threats and acts of vandalism against mosques double so far in 2017*Acts of vandalism, violence and aggression towards mosques around the US  have doubled so far this year compared to the same period in 2016.

Of the 2017 number, 11 of those were either arson or vandalism and 19 were threats of violence.

The President called to ban all Muslims from coming to the US in December 2015.
US Islamophobia: Threats and acts of vandalism against mosques double so far in 2017 | The Independent

----------


## Big Dummy

> *US Islamophobia: Threats and acts of vandalism against mosques double so far in 2017*
> 
> Acts of vandalism, violence and aggression towards mosques around the US  have doubled so far this year compared to the same period in 2016.
> 
> Of the 2017 number, 11 of those were either arson or vandalism and 19 were threats of violence.
> 
> The President called to ban all Muslims from coming to the US in December 2015.
> US Islamophobia: Threats and acts of vandalism against mosques double so far in 2017 | The Independent


Keep attacking yourselves. Nobody is stopping you. Just quit with the taqiyya about who did it.


U.S. Terror History Map :: The Investigative Project on Terrorism
can you find a reason moderate muslims would not want to burn down and chase out all in every dot on that map?

----------

JustPassinThru (03-15-2017),Knightkore (03-16-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> *US Islamophobia: Threats and acts of vandalism against mosques double so far in 2017*
> 
> Acts of vandalism, violence and aggression towards mosques around the US  have doubled so far this year compared to the same period in 2016.
> 
> Of the 2017 number, 11 of those were either arson or vandalism and 19 were threats of violence.
> 
> The President called to ban all Muslims from coming to the US in December 2015.
> US Islamophobia: Threats and acts of vandalism against mosques double so far in 2017 | The Independent


Too bad it ain't true.

Because it should be true.

We should be throwing Moslems off roofs; hanging them off the backs of trucks; stoning them; tarring and feathering them and setting them on fire.
The way they do the same to rape victims, boys who have been accused of being homosexual, and those who "blasphemed Allah."
They are murderous ANIMALS.

----------

Big Bird (03-16-2017),Big Dummy (03-15-2017),Knightkore (03-16-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

> Too bad it ain't true.
> 
> Because it should be true.
> 
> We should be throwing Moslems off roofs; hanging them off the backs of trucks; stoning them; tarring and feathering them and setting them on fire.
> The way they do the same to rape victims, boys who have been accused of being homosexual, and those who "blasphemed Allah."
> They are murderous *ANIMALS*.


Speaking of animals perhaps we should treat muslims the same way they treat dogs and cats.

----------

Knightkore (03-16-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

Absolutely deranged with hatred.

ANYTHING weaker or smaller, they'll kill.  Little boys who get caught up in whisper-campaigns, accusing them of homosexuality.

Rape victims.  Other women, for the most minor offenses.

Anyone not of their complexion.

Dogs, cats...even their own children, who they'll strap vests packed with tritonal on, and send them into crowds of Westerners or Israelis.

These people are DEMENTED.  And our own crazies, DemocRats, are throwing the gates open to let them in.

----------

Big Bird (03-16-2017),Knightkore (03-16-2017)

----------


## Correction

*Texas Teacher Tweets Embrace Islam And You Embrace Death* *A school teacher in Houston is facing an investigation after publishing a series of anti-Islam tweets.*One of the tweets reads, Embrace Islam and you embrace death; he  also sent out violent photos of mutilated children with the caption,  Islam did this, according to the Council on American-Islamic Relations (CAIR).                                                                                                                                  The teacher, whose name or school has not been disclosed, has had his  account suspended by Twitter. The Houston Independent School District  (HISD) has said the incident is under investigation, NBC-affiliate KPRC2 reported Wednesday.

Texas Teacher Tweets âEmbrace Islam And You Embrace Deathâ

----------


## Knightkore

> *Texas Teacher Tweets ‘Embrace Islam And You Embrace Death’*
> 
> *A school teacher in Houston is facing an investigation after publishing a series of anti-Islam tweets.*
> 
> One of the tweets reads, “Embrace Islam and you embrace death”; he  also sent out violent photos of mutilated children with the caption,  “Islam did this,” according to the Council on American-Islamic Relations (CAIR).                                                                                                                                  The teacher, whose name or school has not been disclosed, has had his  account suspended by Twitter. The Houston Independent School District  (HISD) has said the incident is under investigation, NBC-affiliate KPRC2 reported Wednesday.
> 
> Texas Teacher Tweets â€˜Embrace Islam And You Embrace Deathâ€™


Don't like truth?

----------

Big Bird (03-16-2017)

----------


## Correction

"The Massachusetts extremist who allegedly assaulted and harassed a Muslim  woman who works inside a lounge at John F. Kennedy International Airport  in January has been indicted on hate crimes charges, prosecutors  announced.
Robin A. Rhodes, 57, of Worcester, MA, was indicted this week on four  counts including* third-degree assault, second-degree unlawful  imprisonment and third-degree menacing  each charge as a hate crime   and a count of second-degree aggravated harassment*, according to Queens  District Attorney Richard A. Brown.

[Rhodes] is accused of *physically and verbally attacking a woman for no  apparent reason other than because of her religion*, Brown said in a  statement on Thursday, March 16. *Crimes of hate will never be tolerated  in Queens County, and when they do regrettably occur, those responsible  will be brought to justice*.

Members of the Port Authority Police Department responded to the  incident and took Rhodes into custody. *He faces up to four years in  prison* if convicted of the charges against him.

It was *just one example of a number of hate crimes and other incidents  that have occurred in Queens and elsewhere in the United States since  Donald Trump was elected president* last November. The Queens native  campaigned on a platform that included banning Muslims from entering the  U.S. and building a wall on the border with Mexico."
Extremist indicted on hate crime charges for attacking Muslim worker at JFK Airport

----------


## Big Bird

﻿https://www.jihadwatch.org/2017/03/australia-muslim-primary-school-students-threaten-to-behead-teacher-education-dept-dismisses-her-complaints

*Australia: Muslim primary school students threaten to behead teacher, Education Dept dismisses her complaints*

MARCH 16, 2017 4:57 PM BY ROBERT SPENCER43 COMMENTS
“She said the final straw was when she received death threats to her family from her year 5 and 6 students, with some saying they would behead her….She said she was abused by students when she stopped them from hanging a Syrian flag in the classroom. The woman also said she was pushed into a corner by several students who then began marching around her chanting the Koran.”These are students in year 5 and 6, which means they are between ten and twelve, and they are learning this at home. The implications of that for the future of Australian society are not important enough for Education Department officials to bother contemplating. The future will be glorious and multicultural. What could possibly go wrong?



          “Teacher quits after primary school students threaten to behead her,” Yahoo7, March 16, 2017:Frightened teachers at a Sydney primary school have revealed students are showing signs of extreme radicalisation at a young age, saying they have been traumatised by threats of beheading and other violent behaviour.
Students as young as in Year 5 are making the threats and pressuring peers into reading the Koran at Punchbowl Public School in Sydney’s southwest, the Daily Telegraph has reported.
Documents given to the newspaper reportedly reveal that at least three staff members have taken stress leave, received counselling and been paid compensation after bullying from Islamic students.
One woman reportedly claimed it all got too much for her and she eventually had to quit her job.
She said the final straw was when she received death threats to her family from her year 5 and 6 students, with some saying they would behead her.
Prior to that she claimed she made a number of complaints in 2014 about some of the behaviour in her classroom.
She said she was abused by students when she stopped them from hanging a Syrian flag in the classroom.
The woman also said she was pushed into a corner by several students who then began marching around her chanting the Koran.
Many of the students also reportedly spoke of family members fighting in the war in Syria and pupils would walk out mid-way through a lesson to go and pray.
The woman also reported an instance of bullying during which students would say to that the child being targeted had “betrayed his religion” by “not going to Muslim scripture”.
She said in an earlier incident a “group of boys had stood around a girl and called her horrible names like dog”.
News Corp reports that the woman said her complaints to the NSW Department of Education were simply dismissed….

----------

Big Dummy (03-17-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

https://www.jihadwatch.org/2017/03/s...ok-are-charged

*
Sweden: Muslim migrants who raped woman as their friend laughed and livestreamed it over Facebook are charged*

MARCH 16, 2017 4:21 PM BY ROBERT SPENCER33 COMMENTS
The Quran teaches that Infidel women can be lawfully taken for sexual use (cf. its allowance for a man to take captives of the right hand, 4:3, 4:24, 23:1-6, 33:50, 70:30). The Quran says: O Prophet, tell your wives and your daughters and the women of the believers to bring down over themselves of their outer garments. That is more suitable that they will be known and not be abused. And ever is Allah Forgiving and Merciful. (33:59) The implication there is that if women do not cover themselves adequately with their outer garments, they may be abused, and that such abuse would be justified.
That means there will be much more of this in the new, multicultural Sweden.




Two Afghan migrants who allegedly raped a woman in Sweden as their friend laughed and livestreamed it over Facebook are charged over the assault, by Hannah Al-Othman, MailOline [sic], March 15, 2017 (thanks to Blazing Cat Fur):Three young men are to go on to on trail accused of gang raping a woman in Sweden and livestreaming the attack on Facebook.
Two of the men, aged 18 and 21, who are both Afghan citizens, have been charged with raping the victim in turn in an apartment in Uppsala, 45 miles north of the capital Stockholm in January.
A third man, a 24-year-old Swedish national, has been charged with being an accessory to rape by filming the attack and posting it on Facebook, and failing to try to stop it.
Swedish prosecutors claim that the 24-year-old encouraged his friends, and laughed and in close proximity filmed the incident with his mobile phone, and posted it live or very shortly after the rape on Facebook.
All three suspects were arrested on January 22 after members of a closed Facebook group, which has 60,000 members, saw the attack streamed live and alerted police.
Police responding to the calls put an end to the livestream.
The victim, a woman in her 30s, was under the influence of alcohol and drugs and was therefore particularly vulnerable, prosecutors said, using a legal term in Sweden which means a rape victim does not necessarily have to try to fend off an attacker.
Eight people who saw the livestream are cited as witnesses in the case.
The rapes lasted for several minutes, while the 24-year-old was urged by several Facebook watchers to stop it but did not, prosecutors said.
The 24-year-old was also charged with aggravated slander for posting the events on Facebook.
The crime should be judged as aggravated as (the livestreams) content and the extent to which it was spread could be expected to cause serious harm, the prosecutors said.
The three men have denied all of the charges against them.
The film has been removed from Facebook but it has been circulated on the internet.

----------

Big Dummy (03-17-2017)

----------


## Correction

This is a photo of a stolen Arabic-language mushaf taken from the Islamic Society of Tuscaloosa on March 14, 2017. (Photo courtesy of Rashmee Sharif)

Three Alabama mosques have been burglarized in the past week in Anniston, Gadsden and Tuscaloosa, police said.
A board member of the Islamic Society of Tuscaloosa said their  building on Paul Bryant Drive had two safes stolen in the early hours of  Tuesday morning, March 14, containing an undisclosed amount of cash  that could have been thousands of dollars.
 Tuscaloosa police said a suspect entered the building using the security key code.
 "We don't know yet what the motivation was," said board member  Muhammad Sharif, associate professor of aerospace engineering at the  University of Alabama. "It may not be a hate crime. They just took the  two safes."
 In Gadsden, a donation box was stolen from the Gadsden Islamic  Society in the early morning hours of March 10, with an undisclosed  amount of money taken, said Gadsden Police Sgt. John Hallman.
 "Our detectives are working the case," he said.
 They are coordinating with investigators from the Anniston Police Department, he said.
 The Anniston Islamic Center was also burglarized in the early hours of March 10.
 "It was very similar to the one in Gadsden," said Anniston Police  Investigator Thomas Freckman. "There was a donation box that was  tampered with."
 The amount taken was unknown, he said. 
 "I believe both had security cameras," Freckman said. "We have video from both places."
 The video is not being released at this time, he said.
 One of the two safes stolen in Tuscaloosa contained a copy of a Quran  that had been donated at the opening of the Islamic Society of  Tuscaloosa in 1997, Sharif said. It was an Arabic-language, handwritten  copy of the Quran that had sentimental value to the community, he said.  "We would be very glad if we can get it back," he said.

An old copy of the Quran was among items stolen during a mosque break-in earlier this week.
The book was inside a safe that was taken from the Islamic Society early Tuesday morning.

 The suspect entered the building using a keypad, said TPD spokeswoman  Lt. Teena Richardson, and "took a safe containing a very valuable  artifact, currency and other items."
Initial reports that the book  may be the same one that was saved from the University of Alabama  library before Union troops set fire to the campus in 1865 were  incorrect, according to UA.
 The copy of the Quran  which survived the raid is still in the W.S. Hoole Special Collections  at the university, confirmed Monica Greppin Watts Associate Vice  President for Communications, Division of Strategic Communications,  citing administrators for the collection. 

Three Alabama mosques burglarized, Quran stolen | 						AL.com

----------


## Big Bird

> This is a photo of a stolen Arabic-language mushaf taken from the Islamic Society of Tuscaloosa on March 14, 2017. (Photo courtesy of Rashmee Sharif)
> 
> Three Alabama mosques have been burglarized in the past week in Anniston, Gadsden and Tuscaloosa, police said.
> A board member of the Islamic Society of Tuscaloosa said their  building on Paul Bryant Drive had two safes stolen in the early hours of  Tuesday morning, March 14, containing an undisclosed amount of cash  that could have been thousands of dollars.
>  Tuscaloosa police said a suspect entered the building using the security key code.
>  "We don't know yet what the motivation was," said board member  Muhammad Sharif, associate professor of aerospace engineering at the  University of Alabama. "It may not be a hate crime. They just took the  two safes."
>  In Gadsden, a donation box was stolen from the Gadsden Islamic  Society in the early morning hours of March 10, with an undisclosed  amount of money taken, said Gadsden Police Sgt. John Hallman.
>  "Our detectives are working the case," he said.
>  They are coordinating with investigators from the Anniston Police Department, he said.
> ...


Maybe someone needed toilet paper.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Big Dummy (03-17-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

﻿*https://www.jihadwatch.org/2017/03/q...still-in-force


Quebec imam says Islamic ruling allowing slave girls is still in force*


Dr. Ewis El Nagar (عويس النجار), the head of the Islamic Edicts Committee (لجنة الفتوى) of Quebec Council of Imams (Conseil des Imams Québec) who also serves as the Imam leader of Dawah (outreach, call to Islam) at the Canadian Islamic Centre in Montreal, says that the Islamic ruling on marrying slave women/ girls was not abrogated and it is applicable when the legitimate jihad is launched against the disbelievers.According to Islamic law, sex assaults on infidel women are permitted:The Quran (Saheeh International) that is being distributed for free across Canada by Islamic groups provides the legal basis of this ruling. Verse 24 of Surah (chapter) an-Nisa (The Women) states the following:
And [also prohibited to you are all] married women except those your *right hands possess*.177 [This is] the decree of Allah upon you.These are immutable religious edicts. In Islamic law, what is considered to have been determined by Allah must not be challenged (see Quran 33:36). To do so is strictly forbidden. The Sharia is also considered to be divine law, above all other laws.
The article below also highlights ICNA Canadas online syllabus on slave-girls. ICNA  working in the field of community and social development is a mainstream Islamic organization.





Quebec Imam says Islamic ruling on slave-girls was not abrogated, by Jonathan Halevi, CIJ News, March 14, 2017:Motion 103 Systemic racism and religious discrimination, which also known as the anti-Islamophobia motion, demands that the government should recognize the need to quell the increasing public climate of hate and fear condemn Islamophobia and all forms of systemic racism and religious discrimination and take note of House of Commons petition e-411 and the issues raised by it and develop a whole-of-government approach to reducing or eliminating systemic racism and religious discrimination including Islamophobia, in Canada.
Petition e-411, which was unanimously endorsed by the Parliament, suggests that attributing terrorism to Islam is Islamophobia.
Initiated by Samer Majzoub, President of the Canadian Muslim Forum (المنتدى الاسلمي الكندي) and sponsored by Liberal MP Frank Baylis (PierrefondsDollard, Quebec), Petition e-411 reads among other things the following:
Recently an infinitesimally small number of extremist individuals have conducted terrorist activities while claiming to speak for the religion of Islam. Their actions have been used as a pretext for a notable rise of anti-Muslim sentiments in Canada; and these violent individuals do not reflect in any way the values or the teachings of the religion of Islam. In fact, they misrepresent the religion. We categorically reject all their activities. They in no way represent the religion, the beliefs and the desire of Muslims to co-exist in peace with all peoples of the world. We, the undersigned, Citizens and residents of Canada, call upon the House of Commons to join us in recognizing that extremist individuals do not represent the religion of Islam, and in condemning all forms of Islamophobia.
Dr. Ewis El Nagar (عويس النجار), the head of the Islamic Edicts Committee (لجنة الفتوى) of Quebec Council of Imams (Conseil des Imams Québec) who also serves as the Imam leader of Dawah (outreach, call to Islam) at the Canadian Islamic Centre in Montreal, says that the Islamic ruling on marrying slave women/ girls was not abrogated and it is applicable when the legitimate jihad is launched against the disbelievers.
The Quran (Saheeh International) that is being distributed for free across Canada by Islamic groups provides the legal basis of this ruling. Verse 24 of Surah (chapter) an-Nisa (The Women) states the following:
And [also prohibited to you are all] married women except those your right hands possess.177 [This is] the decree of Allah upon you. And lawful to you are [all others] beyond these, [provided] that you seek them [in marriage] with [gifts from] your property, desiring chastity, not unlawful sexual intercourse. So for whatever you enjoy [of marriage] from them, give them their due compensation 178 as an obligation. And there is no blame upon you for what you mutually agree to beyond the obligation. Indeed, Allah is ever Knowing and Wise.
The books modern commentary to this verse explains [Footnote 177] that the term right hands possess refers to cases such as slaves or war captives who had polytheist husbands and the compensation [Footnote 178] to the mahr, a specified gift to the bride required of the man upon marriage.
In a Q & A session at the Canadian Islamic Center Al-Jamieh mosque (241 Anselme Lavigne, Dollard-des-Ormeaux, QC), Dr. Ewis El Nagar said the following (originally in Arabic, 04:10-05:02):
An important question still remains open. Are the [Quranic] verses dealing with right hands possess, which we had mentioned some of them at the beginning of our hadith [narration attributed to Mohammad], and are these [Quranic] verses abrogated or not? And is this ruling still applicable or not? And the answer is that [the Quranic verses dealing with right hands possess] are not abrogated and the ruling [right hands possess] is applicable once the reason for it exists. There is a question called the hypothetical question. In a hypothetical case in which the time turned back and the jihad returned, and the wars returned, the legitimate [wars], then the ruling [right hands possess] is not abrogated in the book of Allah [The Quran] glorified and exalted be He.
An assistant summarized in English Dr. Ewis El Nagars answer as follows (08:25-08:37):
One question remains unanswered. Can we still marry our slaves in part in these days? And the answer is no, because the reasons for these marriages are inapplicable.
The video was published on tabserah YouTube channel on Aug 21, 2011.
ICNA Canadas online syllabus on slave-girls
ICNA Canada is an Islamic national-wide organization striving to build an Exemplary Canadian Muslim Community by total submission to Him [Allah] and through the propagation of true and universal message of Islam. Dr. Iqbal Massod Al-Nadvi is the Amir (President) of Islamic Circle of North America (ICNA) Canada and also serves as the Chairman of the Canadian council of Imams (Canadas top Imam).
On its official website ICNA Canada shares with its members, followers and supporters the book Riyad us Saliheen (The Gardens of the Righteous رياض الصالحين) compiled by Imam Zakaruya Yahya Bin Sharaf An-Nawawi, a Sunni Shafiite jurist and hadith scholar who lived in 13th century.
The Gardens of the Righteous (Arabic: Riyadh as-Salihin), is a compilation of verses from the Quran and hadith by Al-Nawawi. It contains a total of 1905 hadiths divided across 372 chapters, many of which are introduced by verses of the Quran.
The book Riyad us Saliheen (The Gardens of the Righteous) which appears on ICNA Canada site adds modern commentary to the verses from the Quran and hadith. The following is an excerpt from the book:
If a slave-girl is guilty of fornication, she is liable to a punishment of fifty stripes, and this punishment can be given by her master One hundred stripes or stoning to death in case of fornication if they commit the mischief, it will prove fatal because in an Islamic state this crime is punishable by Rajm (stoning to death).
In a Syllabus for the Month of March for MGAs and Workers, ICNA Canada provides selected verses of the Quran and hadiths (traditions containing sayings of Mohammad the prophet of Islam that constitute the major source of guidance).
The syllabus contains verses 1-11 verses from Chapter 23 of the Qurab Al-Muminun  The Believers in Arabic and in English accompanied with modern commentary:
Successful indeed are the believers. (1) Those who offer their Salât (prayers) with all solemnity and full submissiveness. (2) And those who turn away from Al-Laghw (dirty, false, evil vain talk, falsehood, and all that Allâh has forbidden). (3) And those who pay the Zakât. (4) And those who guard their chastity (i.e. Private parts, from illegal sexual acts). (5) Except from their wives or (slaves) that their right hands possess,  for then, they are free from blame; (6) But whoever seeks beyond that, then those are the transgressors; (7) Those who are faithfully true to their Amanât (all the duties which Allâh has ordained, honesty, moral responsibility and trusts)[] and to their covenants; (8) And those who strictly guard their (five compulsory congregational) Salawât (prayers) (at their fixed stated hours).[] (9) These are indeed the inheritors. (10) Who shall inherit the Firdaus (Paradise). They shall dwell therein forever. (11) (Translation by Dr. Mohsin)
The commentary of verses 4 and 5, as appears on ICNA Canadas syllabus, confirms the permission for Muslim men to take a slave woman and to have an intercourse with her.
Book sold in Toronto justifies the practice of slave-wives in Islam
The booklet The Prophet of Islam  The Ideal Husband by Syed Abu Zafar Zain states that family life is the base of all society, polity, culture and civilization, indeed of life itself. It is hoped that the study of this booklet will provide valuable guidance on the how and why of this important problem.
The last chapter of the book presents questions and answers. The following questions are generally raised by Orientalists, Jews and Christians out to present the Prophet of Islam [Mohammad] in a misguiding light, the author writes (click HERE).
Question: Why Islam permits an unlimited number of slave-women for marriage?
Answer: As slaves, women face a worse lot than men. If they cannot get free by any other way, such as arranging ransom, the best solution for them is marriage. A slave-wife becomes automatically free as soon as she becomes a mother or a widow. And her children are born free. They receive the same status as the children of her fellow free co-wives. And how else are you going to honourably incorporate in your society women captured in war?
Book handed out at Torontos Dundas Square explains Islamic ruling on slavery
Muslim Dawah (outreach, call to Islam) activists at Torontos Dundas Square distributed copies of the book Human Rights in Islam and Common Misconceptions authored by Abdul-Rahman al-Sheha. On the back cover of the book an official sticker of Walk-In InfoCenter (WIIC) was attached containing a Quranic verse and WIICs contact information (address, phones, email and website).
The following are excerpts from the book dealing with slavery in Islam:
Slavery, according to Islamic teachings, is limited to physical slavery only and there are no forced conversions to the way of the master. A slave has the right to maintain his own faith two exceptions as legitimate sources of slaves
(1) War captives, or prisoners of lawfully declared wars by a Muslim ruler
(2) An inherited slave born from two slave parents. Such a child is considered a slave as well. However, if the master of a slave girl took her as legal concubine, the product of this relation is a free child who is also attached in lineage to his free father. In such case, the slave-girl is called a mother of a child who cannot be sold and cannot be given as a gift and must be freed upon the death of her master..

----------

Big Dummy (03-17-2017)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

Big Bird (03-18-2017)

----------


## Correction

> *Extremist vandal Breaks Into Tuscon Mosque, Rips Up Copies Of Quran   * 
> 
> 
>  An extremist broke into an Arizona mosque early Monday morning and ripped up copies of the Quran.
> 
> 
>   The Islamic Center of Tucson wrote in a Facebook post that the man,  seen in surveillance footage wearing a University of Arizona  T-shirt, entered the mosque at about 3:30 a.m. Monday.
> 
>   He ripped copies of the Quran and threw them around the prayer room  before leaving the building, the center wrote. Thankfully no one was  hurt.
> ...


*Community raises thousands for vandalized Tucson mosque*The Tucson community is stepping up to help a recently vandalized mosque.
The  Islamic Center of Tucson was broken into Monday morning, around 3:30  AM. The vandal broke the doors of the center and destroyed Qurans.
When  Marty Johnston heard about the incident, he and another member of his  synagogue decided to raise money for the center under the moniker  Tucsons Jews and Other Nice People.
The Tucson Jewish  Community Center has had two threats in two weeks, he said. Now the  Islamic Center of Tucson has had an act of vandalism. Something has to  stop. Jews and Muslims need to stand together.
The page has  raised nearly nine thousand dollars in just one day from donors all over  the country. The money will go towards funding new doors, surveillance  and other security upgrades to keep vandals out.
We're almost at  three hundred donors. So it's a collective effort, said Johnston. It's  not about me, it's not about my synagogue. It's really about Tucson  coming together.
Community raises thousands for vandalized Tucson mosque - KVOA | KVOA.com | Tucson, Arizona

----------


## tiny1

All I have to say, is that if I were Muslim, and that video became public, knowing that the Koran supports such action, I'd have to change beliefs.  No decent person could remain Muslim, knowing that it advocates treating women this way.  Sub humans.

And to all the slime sympathizers, all you do when you make excuses, is make me hate Islam, all the more.  Already, I refuse to associate with Muslims, but now, I think I'll let them know what I think about them.  I'll be carrying, so I fear no violence.  We'll see how they handle being called the scum that they are.

----------

Big Bird (03-17-2017),Knightkore (03-17-2017)

----------


## Correction

Extremists are being hunted.

Federal authorities on  Friday were looking into a string of burglaries at mosques across the  state, including one at the Anniston Islamic Center earlier this month,  and others outside of Alabama, officials said.  


Paul  Daymond, a spokesman with the Federal Bureau of Investigation's office  in Birmingham, said by phone that investigators have been working  closely with state and local partners in this matter to see if there is  any connection between them and the ones that have happened in other  states.

Daymond  declined to say what incidents in other states investigators were  looking into but confirmed his office was working with FBI offices in  other states.

         Federal  investigators began looking at the incidents in Alabama after the  Gadsden Islamic Society at the 100 block of South Eighth Street and the  Anniston Islamic Center on McCall Drive were broken into on March 10,  Daymond said. The Islamic Center of Tuscaloosa was broken into on  Tuesday night, according to Tuscaloosa police Lt. Teena Richardson.

Based  on video footage, Anniston police Sgt. Shaun Firestone said on  Thursday, one man was responsible for the crimes. Firestone also  identified the man in a photo taken from a video at a mosque in  Blacksburg, Virginia, as the same suspect in the Aniston incident.





FBI looking at links between mosque burglaries in Alabama, other states | Crime  Public Safety | annistonstar.com

----------


## Correction

*Man charged with hate crime in anti-Muslim attack*Federal prosecutors have added a hate crime charge against a  Pennsylvania man already awaiting trial on state charges he used  anti-Muslim slurs and physically attacked another man while drunk at a  restaurant. Fifty-four-year-old Jeffrey Burgess, of Bethel Heights, would face up  to 10 years in prison if convicted of targeting someone with violence  based on their ethnicity or perceived ethnicity.
Man charged with hate crime in anti-Muslim attack | New Pittsburgh Courier

----------


## Rutabaga

> Extremists are being hunted.
> 
> Federal authorities on  Friday were looking into a string of burglaries at mosques across the  state, including one at the Anniston Islamic Center earlier this month,  and others outside of Alabama, officials said.  
> 
> 
> Paul  Daymond, a spokesman with the Federal Bureau of Investigation's office  in Birmingham, said by phone that investigators have been working  closely with “state and local partners in this matter to see if there is  any connection between them and the ones that have happened in other  states.”
> 
> Daymond  declined to say what incidents in other states investigators were  looking into but confirmed his office was working with FBI offices in  other states.
> 
> ...




yes,,extremists ARE being hunted,,here and abroad...

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Coolwalker

Any (so called) religion that wants you to pray 5 times a day is a religion that feels good hard work isn't necessary. I don't have time to pray on a rug 5 times a day. And why a rug...doesn't the prayer work without a rug?

----------

Knightkore (03-21-2017)

----------


## Correction

In surveillance video, the two accused teens are standing by the mosque  when one of them picks up what appears to be a stick and throws it at  the mosque, breaking the window. 
Teens accused in mosque window damage | News 12 Westchester

----------


## Knightkore

> In surveillance video, the two accused teens are standing by the mosque  when one of them picks up what appears to be a stick and throws it at  the mosque, breaking the window. 
> Teens accused in mosque window damage | News 12 Westchester


OYA!  A window?  Behead the mofo infidels!  Seriously, dude.....we get it.....you're the Islamist adherent here.....

----------

Big Dummy (03-21-2017)

----------


## Correction

We mapped 33 incidents from January 1 to March 20,  2017, where mosques were targets of threats, vandalism or arson. 




This map shows how many mosques have been targeted just this year  - CNN.com

----------


## Knightkore

> We mapped 33 incidents from January 1 to March 20,  2017, where mosques were targets of threats, vandalism or arson. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This map shows how many mosques have been targeted just this year  - CNN.com


Those are enemy Islamist HQ's.  Period.

----------

Big Bird (03-21-2017)

----------


## coldjoint

> First day under the new president DonaldTrump - 
> 
> Islamophobic haters outside a mosque in Washington...


*Islamophobe* (is-slahm-o-fohb) _- A non-Muslim who knows  			more than they are supposed to  			know about Islam._

----------

Big Bird (03-21-2017),Big Dummy (03-21-2017),Knightkore (03-21-2017),Rutabaga (03-21-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

> We mapped 33 incidents from January 1 to March 20,  2017, where mosques were targets of threats, vandalism or arson. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This map shows how many mosques have been targeted just this year  - CNN.com


Well tha'ts disappointing, I would've thought Texas should be at the top.  :Wtf20:

----------


## Big Dummy

> Well tha'ts disappointing, I would've thought Texas should be at the top.



The he simple reason is usually the right reason.

So if you know anything about the war in Iraq, you will recall that all the mosques were weapon store houses. The soldiers go home at night and leave the weapons at the mosque. Should a terrorist mission need to go off. Someone will haul the appropriate stash to the soldiers. Then return the weapons to the mosque for safe keeping and keeping up the civilian appearance. Same as the 10,000 assault weapons, mortars, and  AA guns found in Spain. They were stockpiled for all soldiers that came to the EU appearing like migrants. When they time is right they deliver.

 So Texas has good gun laws. muslims stockpiling for war on America know this. They invested heavily in setting up shop and muslim only towns in Texas. Hundreds of mosques in just the Houston area. Why would you stage an attack on one of the mosques that was a store house for your weapons cache? No they stage them where it is all clear for authorities to kick around and look at shit. They even did it at the terrorist mosque (Orlando terrorist went there and 9-11 attackers) that has been on a watch list till obozo came on scene. They attack themselves there to make a double point. Come look we are clean taqiyya and the MSM hype they pump for.

Yep the simple reason taqiyya muslim on muslim vandals did not hit Texas mosques was because they are sitting on weapons caches. Texas has a great port and tons of Americas natural resources (oil). muslim war on America calls for them to strike at that life blood. This is a big , looooong victory sought, asymmetrical war the chess playing muzzies are playing. Don't discount this theory quickly as one of a madman. Wait for the sooda canned response and know her every word is taqiyya to find the truth.

----------

Big Bird (03-21-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

> The he simple reason is usually the right reason.
> 
> So if you know anything about the war in Iraq, you will recall that all the mosques were weapon store houses. The soldiers go home at night and leave the weapons at the mosque. Should a terrorist mission need to go off. Someone will haul the appropriate stash to the soldiers. Then return the weapons to the mosque for safe keeping and keeping up the civilian appearance. Same as the 10,000 assault weapons, mortars, and  AA guns found in Spain. They were stockpiled for all soldiers that came to the EU appearing like migrants. When they time is right they deliver.
> 
>  So Texas has good gun laws. muslims stockpiling for war on America know this. They invested heavily in setting up shop and muslim only towns in Texas. Hundreds of mosques in just the Houston area. Why would you stage an attack on one of the mosques that was a store house for your weapons cache? No they stage them where it is all clear for authorities to kick around and look at shit. They even did it at the terrorist mosque (Orlando terrorist went there and 9-11 attackers) that has been on a watch list till obozo came on scene. They attack themselves there to make a double point. Come look we are clean taqiyya and the MSM hype they pump for.
> 
> Yep the simple reason taqiyya muslim on muslim vandals did not hit Texas mosques was because they are sitting on weapons caches. Texas has a great port and tons of Americas natural resources (oil). muslim war on America calls for them to strike at that life blood. This is a big , looooong victory sought, asymmetrical war the chess playing muzzies are playing. Don't discount this theory quickly as one of a madman. Wait for the sooda canned response and know her every word is taqiyya to find the truth.


Actually you make a lot of sense.   :Cool20: 
All the mosques that catch fire in Texas have no weapons stored in them.

----------


## Don29palms

Until people wake up and realize what Islam is, including muslims, nothing will ever change. Islam is not a religion of peace. It's a cult of evil. Islam is a lie propogated by a lying, child molesting, murdering, satan worshipping warlord rapist named Mohammed . All muslims are terrorists. They are brainwashed from birth to hate and it's reinforced every minute of every day.

----------

Big Bird (03-21-2017),Knightkore (03-22-2017),Rutabaga (03-21-2017),tiny1 (03-23-2017)

----------


## Big Dummy

> Until people wake up and realize what Islam is, including muslims, nothing will ever change. Islam is not a religion of peace. It's a cult of evil. Islam is a lie propogated by a lying, child molesting, murdering, satan worshipping warlord rapist named Mohammed . All muslims are terrorists. They are brainwashed from birth to hate and it's reinforced every minute of every day.


Nice first post. 

Been in 29palms long?

----------

Knightkore (03-22-2017)

----------


## Don29palms

20+ years and been in the USSK all my life. When I retire in a couple years I'm moving to a free state.

----------

Big Dummy (03-21-2017),Knightkore (03-22-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

> Until people wake up and realize what Islam is, including muslims, nothing will ever change. Islam is not a religion of peace. It's a cult of evil. Islam is a lie propogated by a lying, child molesting, murdering, satan worshipping warlord rapist named Mohammed . All muslims are terrorists. They are brainwashed from birth to hate and it's reinforced every minute of every day.


You forgot bestiality, cannibalism, & inbreeding

----------

Knightkore (03-22-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> We mapped 33 incidents from January 1 to March 20,  2017, where mosques were targets of threats, vandalism or arson. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This map shows how many mosques have been targeted just this year  - CNN.com


does it show how many were hoaxes?
done by muslims to gain sympathy?

----------

Knightkore (03-22-2017)

----------


## Don29palms

That's all part of the satan worshipping.  Point well taken

----------

Knightkore (03-22-2017)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

Big Bird (03-22-2017)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

Big Bird (03-22-2017),Crunch (03-22-2017)

----------


## Big Dummy

> 


Someone might get the impression muslims treat women like cattle.

----------

Big Bird (03-22-2017),Knightkore (03-22-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

> 





> 



So sickning.
And never so much as a peep from the united nations on these human rights violations.  :Thinking:

----------

Big Dummy (03-22-2017),Knightkore (03-22-2017)

----------


## Correction

*Almost half of Muslim children face bullying in schools*

According to The American Muslim Poll 2017 despite their troubles, the Muslims in the United States are the religious group most satisfied with the nation's trajectory. The study published by the Institute for Social Policy and Understanding, a Muslim think-tank based in Washington shows that almost half of the Muslim children face bullying at schools and they're twice as likely to face additional screening at airports.

The survey found the Muslims and the Jews are most likely to express fear for their personal safety after the election of President Trump. The study showed both the Muslims and the Jews reported higher levels of fear and anxiety than other faith groups because of the election results, with 38 percent of the Muslims and 27 percent of the Jews expressing fear for their safety because of white supremacist groups. But the Muslim women are also more likely than men of their faith to report experiencing religious discrimination in the last year. One in five Muslim women said recent elections had caused them enough stress and anxiety to believe they need help of a mental professional.

Trump effect: One fifth of Muslims planning to leave US | Pakistan | thenews.com.pk

----------


## Correction

*Muslim civil rights group wants criminal charges against man who harassed Moorhead woman*

The Minnesota chapter of the Council on American-Islamic Relations is asking Moorhead authorities to file criminal charges against a man accused of harassing a pregnant Muslim woman wearing a hijab.

"We urge law enforcement authorities to reconsider bringing charges in this case based on Minnesota statutes prohibiting stalking and harassment," CAIR-MN Executive Director Jaylani Hussein said in a statement.

The harassment reportedly occurred over the weekend at Hornbacher's supermarket, 101 11th St. S. Moorhead police Lt. Tory Jacobson said on Monday, March 20, that it did not appear a crime had been committed. Though, he said the investigation was ongoing.

After CAIR-MN released its statement Tuesday, March 21, Jacobson said the investigation is still open and that police are trying to identify the man through surveillance video and interview him.

Muslim civil rights group wants criminal charges against man who harassed Moorhead woman | West Fargo Pioneer

----------


## Knightkore

> *Almost half of Muslim children face bullying in schools*
> 
> According to The American Muslim Poll 2017 despite their troubles, the Muslims in the United States are the religious group most satisfied with the nation's trajectory. The study published by the Institute for Social Policy and Understanding, a Muslim think-tank based in Washington shows that almost half of the Muslim children face bullying at schools and they're twice as likely to face additional screening at airports.
> 
> The survey found the Muslims and the Jews are most likely to express fear for their personal safety after the election of President Trump. The study showed both the Muslims and the Jews reported higher levels of fear and anxiety than other faith groups because of the election results, with 38 percent of the Muslims and 27 percent of the Jews expressing fear for their safety because of white supremacist groups. But the Muslim women are also more likely than men of their faith to report experiencing religious discrimination in the last year. One in five Muslim women said recent elections had caused them enough stress and anxiety to believe they need help of a mental professional.
> 
> Trump effect: One fifth of Muslims planning to leave US | Pakistan | thenews.com.pk


Hmm.....bullying.....?

Teasing a muslim is bullying?

What is it when muslims rape children?

Besides:



{Don't start the war and we won't fight you.....dumbasses.}

----------

Big Bird (03-22-2017)

----------


## Crunch

>

----------

Big Bird (03-22-2017),Knightkore (03-22-2017)

----------


## Correction

Suspects Sought For Shattering Door At Bronx Mosque

Police say on March 17 around 8:00 p.m., the two males were seen walking in front of 911 Longwood Ave before one of them threw a stick at the glass door, breaking the glass.

Sources tell CBS2 that about 20 members of the Masjid Salam Mosque were in prayer service when they heard the sound of the glass shattering and found the front door smashed.

The Imam reviewed surveillance video which showed the two suspects peer through the window before throwing the stick at the door, causing $250 worth of damage according to sources.

The suspects were seen leaving the area on foot in opposite directions, according to police.

The incident is being investigated as a possible bias crime, however sources say it appears to be a case of criminal mischief at this point.

Suspects Sought For Shattering Door At Bronx Mosque  CBS New York

----------


## Knightkore

> *Muslim civil rights group wants criminal charges against man who harassed Moorhead woman*
> 
> The Minnesota chapter of the Council on American-Islamic Relations is asking Moorhead authorities to file criminal charges against a man accused of harassing a pregnant Muslim woman wearing a hijab.
> 
> "We urge law enforcement authorities to reconsider bringing charges in this case based on Minnesota statutes prohibiting stalking and harassment," CAIR-MN Executive Director Jaylani Hussein said in a statement.
> 
> The harassment reportedly occurred over the weekend at Hornbacher's supermarket, 101 11th St. S. Moorhead police Lt. Tory Jacobson said on Monday, March 20, that it did not appear a crime had been committed. Though, he said the investigation was ongoing.
> 
> After CAIR-MN released its statement Tuesday, March 21, Jacobson said the investigation is still open and that police are trying to identify the man through surveillance video and interview him.
> ...





How about you and CAIR focus on your own human rights violations?

----------


## Knightkore

> Suspects Sought For Shattering Door At Bronx Mosque
> 
> Police say on March 17 around 8:00 p.m., the two males were seen walking in front of 911 Longwood Ave before one of them threw a stick at the glass door, breaking the glass.
> 
> Sources tell CBS2 that about 20 members of the Masjid Salam Mosque were in prayer service when they heard the sound of the glass shattering and found the front door smashed.
> 
> The Imam reviewed surveillance video which showed the two suspects peer through the window before throwing the stick at the door, causing $250 worth of damage according to sources.
> 
> The suspects were seen leaving the area on foot in opposite directions, according to police.
> ...

----------


## Big Bird

> *Almost half of Muslim children face bullying in schools*
> 
> According to The American Muslim Poll 2017 despite their troubles, the Muslims in the United States are the religious group most satisfied with the nation's trajectory. The study published by the Institute for Social Policy and Understanding, a Muslim think-tank based in Washington shows that almost half of the Muslim children face bullying at schools and they're twice as likely to face additional screening at airports.
> 
> The survey found the Muslims and the Jews are most likely to express fear for their personal safety after the election of President Trump. The study showed both the Muslims and the Jews reported higher levels of fear and anxiety than other faith groups because of the election results, with 38 percent of the Muslims and 27 percent of the Jews expressing fear for their safety because of white supremacist groups. But the Muslim women are also more likely than men of their faith to report experiencing religious discrimination in the last year. One in five Muslim women said recent elections had caused them enough stress and anxiety to believe they need help of a mental professional.
> 
> Trump effect: One fifth of Muslims planning to leave US | Pakistan | thenews.com.pk


islam should be outlawed. It's not a religion, it's just a bunch of twisted freaks.

----------


## Knightkore

Christian Aid Mission : Christian Workers in Syria Crucified, Beheaded 

 At several steps on their path to death by beheading and crucifixion  last month, 11 indigenous Christian workers near Aleppo, Syria had the  option to leave the area and live. The 12-year-old son of a ministry  team leader also could have spared his life by denying Christ. 
   The indigenous missionaries were not required to stay at their  ministry base in a village near Aleppo, Syria; rather, the ministry  director who trained them had entreated them to leave. As the Islamic  State (ISIS), other rebel groups and Syrian government forces turned  Aleppo into a war zone of carnage and destruction, ISIS took over  several outlying villages. The Syrian ministry workers in those villages  chose to stay in order to provide aid in the name of Christ to  survivors. 
   "I asked them to leave, but I gave them the freedom to choose," said  the ministry director, his voice tremulous as he recalled their  horrific deaths. "As their leader, I should have insisted that they  leave." 
   They stayed because they believed they were called to share Christ with those caught in the crossfire, he said. 
   "Every time we talked to them," the director said, "they were always  saying, 'We want to stay here – this is what God has told us to do.  This is what we want to do.' They just wanted to stay and share the  gospel." 
   Those who chose to stay could have scattered and hid in other areas,  as their surviving family members did. On a visit to the surviving  relatives in hiding, the ministry director learned of the cruel  executions. 
    The relatives said ISIS militants on Aug. 7 captured the Christian  workers in a village whose name is withheld for security reasons. On  Aug. 28, the militants asked if they had renounced Islam for  Christianity. When the Christians said that they had, the rebels asked  if they wanted to return to Islam. The Christians said they would never  renounce Christ. 
   The 41-year-old team leader, his young son and two ministry members  in their 20s were questioned at one village site where ISIS militants  had summoned a crowd. The team leader presided over nine house churches  he had helped to establish. His son was two months away from his 13th  birthday. 
   In front of the team leader and relatives in the crowd, the Islamic  extremists cut off the fingertips of the boy and severely beat him,  telling his father they would stop the torture only if he, the father,  returned to Islam. When the team leader refused, relatives said, the  ISIS militants also tortured and beat him and the two other ministry  workers. The three men and the boy then met their deaths in crucifixion.  
   "All were badly brutalized and then crucified," the ministry leader  said. "They were left on their crosses for two days. No one was allowed  to remove them." 
   The martyrs died beside signs the ISIS militants had put up identifying them as "infidels." 
   Eight other ministry team members, including two women, were taken  to another site in the village that day (Aug. 28) and were asked the  same questions before a crowd. The women, ages 29 and 33, tried to tell  the ISIS militants they were only sharing the peace and love of Christ  and asked what they had done wrong to deserve the abuse. The Islamic  extremists then publicly raped the women, who continued to pray during  the ordeal, leading the ISIS militants to beat them all the more  furiously. 
   As the two women and the six men knelt before they were beheaded, they were all praying. 
   "Villagers said some were praying in the name of Jesus, others said  some were praying the Lord's prayer, and others said some of them lifted  their heads to commend their spirits to Jesus," the ministry director  said. "One of the women looked up and seemed to be almost smiling as she  said, 'Jesus!'" 
   After they were beheaded, their bodies were hung on crosses, the  ministry director said, his voice breaking. He had trained all of the  workers for their evangelistic ministry, and he had baptized the team  leader and some of the others. 
    Hundreds of former Muslims in Syrian villages are in danger of being  captured and killed by ISIS, which is fighting to establish a caliphate  in which apostasy is punishable by death. The underground church in the  region has mushroomed since June 2014, when ISIS began terrorizing  those who do not swear allegiance to its caliphate, both non-Muslims and  Muslims. Consequently, the potential for large-scale executions has  grown along with the gains in ISIS-controlled territory.

----------


## Big Bird

> Suspects Sought For Shattering Door At Bronx Mosque
> 
> Police say on March 17 around 8:00 p.m., the two males were seen walking in front of 911 Longwood Ave before one of them threw a stick at the glass door, breaking the glass.
> 
> Sources tell CBS2 that about 20 members of the Masjid Salam Mosque were in prayer service when they heard the sound of the glass shattering and found the front door smashed.
> 
> The Imam reviewed surveillance video which showed the two suspects peer through the window before throwing the stick at the door, causing $250 worth of damage according to sources.
> 
> The suspects were seen leaving the area on foot in opposite directions, according to police.
> ...


So take your sick shit somewhere else.

----------


## Don29palms

So @Correction you put up articles about a terrorist organization suing and making demands and it's suppose invoke sympathy for them? Sorry it's not going to happen. If muslims don't like the way they are treated here they are more than welcome to leave and go back to the shitholes they came from.

----------

Big Bird (03-22-2017),Crunch (03-22-2017),Knightkore (03-22-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

> *Muslim civil rights group wants criminal charges against man who harassed Moorhead woman*
> 
> The Minnesota chapter of the Council on American-Islamic Relations is asking Moorhead authorities to file criminal charges against a man accused of harassing a pregnant Muslim woman wearing a hijab.
> 
> "We urge law enforcement authorities to reconsider bringing charges in this case based on Minnesota statutes prohibiting stalking and harassment," CAIR-MN Executive Director Jaylani Hussein said in a statement.
> 
> The harassment reportedly occurred over the weekend at Hornbacher's supermarket, 101 11th St. S. Moorhead police Lt. Tory Jacobson said on Monday, March 20, that it did not appear a crime had been committed. Though, he said the investigation was ongoing.
> 
> After CAIR-MN released its statement Tuesday, March 21, Jacobson said the investigation is still open and that police are trying to identify the man through surveillance video and interview him.
> ...


muslims don't believe in civil rights. Just ask the 6 year old girls that they rape.

----------

Knightkore (03-22-2017)

----------


## Crunch



----------

Big Bird (03-22-2017),Knightkore (03-22-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

Is it just me or did anyone else notice that the OP of this thread fired off 3 posts within 2 hours after the London attack?
Makes me wonder if there's a connection.

----------

Big Dummy (03-23-2017),Knightkore (03-22-2017)

----------


## Crunch

> Is it just me or did anyone else notice that the OP of this thread fired off 3 posts within 2 hours after the London attack?
> Makes me wonder if there's a connection.


Do you mean the fact that both of these people are troublemakers? Yeah, I can see that.

----------

Big Bird (03-22-2017),Knightkore (03-22-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

> Do you mean the fact that both of these people are assholes? Yeah, I can see that.


Well I'm just concerned about whether this guy's on a watch list or not.
I wonder if the FBI knows about him.
Is he allowed to travel?

----------

Knightkore (03-22-2017)

----------


## Crunch

> Well I'm just concerned about whether this guy's on a watch list or not.
> I wonder if the FBI knows about him.
> Is he allowed to travel?


I doubt he ever leaves his mom and dad's house.

----------

Big Bird (03-22-2017),Knightkore (03-22-2017)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> *Almost half of Muslim children face bullying in schools*
> 
> According to The American Muslim Poll 2017 despite their troubles, the Muslims in the United States are the religious group most satisfied with the nation's trajectory. The study published by the Institute for Social Policy and Understanding, a Muslim think-tank based in Washington shows that almost half of the Muslim children face bullying at schools and they're twice as likely to face additional screening at airports.
> 
> The survey found the Muslims and the Jews are most likely to express fear for their personal safety after the election of President Trump. The study showed both the Muslims and the Jews reported higher levels of fear and anxiety than other faith groups because of the election results, with 38 percent of the Muslims and 27 percent of the Jews expressing fear for their safety because of white supremacist groups. But the Muslim women are also more likely than men of their faith to report experiencing religious discrimination in the last year. One in five Muslim women said recent elections had caused them enough stress and anxiety to believe they need help of a mental professional.
> 
> Trump effect: One fifth of Muslims planning to leave US | Pakistan | thenews.com.pk


I don't believe this for one minute.  These muslim kids are treated with kid gloves. HELL...our schools have even hired female muslim teachers who are subtly undermining the kids' love for their own country.  DON"T tell me they're bullied.   The truth of the matter is that THEY are doing the bullying and they openly tell their classmates that they can't wait for isis to get here because they will help isis kill americans.  yeah...that freakin' sounds like they're being bullied.  Bull HOCKEY.

----------

Knightkore (03-22-2017)

----------


## Ginger

> Is it just me or did anyone else notice that the OP of this thread fired off 3 posts within 2 hours after the London attack? Makes me wonder if there's a connection.





> Do you mean the fact that both of these people are .....REMOVED Yeah, I can see that.





> Well I'm just concerned about whether this guy's on a watch list or not. I wonder if the FBI knows about him. Is he allowed to travel?


*Stop this right now.   It's uncalled for and inappropriate. 

*

 @Big Bird @Crunch

----------


## Knightkore



----------

Big Dummy (03-23-2017)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

Big Bird (03-22-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

> *Stop this right now.   It's uncalled for and inappropriate. 
> 
> *
> 
>  @Big Bird @Crunch


Ok, sorry.

----------


## Knightkore

Facebook: Tamil Nadu man hacked to death over atheistic FB posts | Coimbatore News - Times of India

Meanwhile, Ansath, 30, a Muslim realtor, surrendered before the judicial  magistrate court -V on Friday evening in connection with the murder.

----------

Big Bird (03-22-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

> How about you and CAIR focus on your own human rights violations?


Maybe it's because a certain individual or group of individuals who may or may not be connected to anything at all doesn't want to have to give up their 5 year old wife.

----------

Big Dummy (03-23-2017),Knightkore (03-22-2017)

----------


## Crunch

> *Stop this right now.   It's uncalled for and inappropriate. 
> 
> *
> 
>  @Big Bird @Crunch

----------

Big Bird (03-22-2017),Knightkore (03-22-2017)

----------


## Correction

*St. Louis-Based KASCO Settles Muslim Employee's Discrimination Suit*

A St. Louis company has agreed to pay $110,000 to settle a lawsuit  brought by a Muslim employee who says she was mocked and eventually  fired because of her religion.

 The worker, Latifa Sidiqi, was a buyer for KASCO, which makes blades  for meat grinders, knives and other butcher supplies. The company has  locations in Germany, Canada, the United Kingdom and Mexico. Its  corporate offices are in St. Louis' Botanical Heights neighborhood.

Sidiqi alleges that her KASCO supervisors started giving her trouble  after she began wearing a hijab to work in 2012. The company's chief  financial officer thought it was funny to act like he was suddenly  scared of her, even joking that they should check a package she brought  in to make sure it didn't explode, according to the suit.

St. Louis-Based KASCO Settles Muslim Employee's Discrimination Suit | News Blog

----------


## Big Dummy

> *St. Louis-Based KASCO Settles Muslim Employee's Discrimination Suit*
> 
> A St. Louis company has agreed to pay $110,000 to settle a lawsuit  brought by a Muslim employee who says she was mocked and eventually  fired because of her religion.
> 
>  The worker, Latifa Sidiqi, was a buyer for KASCO, which makes blades  for meat grinders, knives and other butcher supplies. The company has  locations in Germany, Canada, the United Kingdom and Mexico. Its  corporate offices are in St. Louis' Botanical Heights neighborhood.
> 
> Sidiqi alleges that her KASCO supervisors started giving her trouble  after she began wearing a hijab to work in 2012. The company's chief  financial officer thought it was funny to act like he was suddenly  scared of her, even joking that they should check a package she brought  in to make sure it didn't explode, according to the suit.
> 
> St. Louis-Based KASCO Settles Muslim Employee's Discrimination Suit | News Blog



So are you for payments for frivolous lawsuits?

----------

Knightkore (03-23-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> *St. Louis-Based KASCO Settles Muslim Employee's Discrimination Suit*
> 
> A St. Louis company has agreed to pay $110,000 to settle a lawsuit  brought by a Muslim employee who says she was mocked and eventually  fired because of her religion.
> 
>  The worker, Latifa Sidiqi, was a buyer for KASCO, which makes blades  for meat grinders, knives and other butcher supplies. The company has  locations in Germany, Canada, the United Kingdom and Mexico. Its  corporate offices are in St. Louis' Botanical Heights neighborhood.
> 
> Sidiqi alleges that her KASCO supervisors started giving her trouble  after she began wearing a hijab to work in 2012. The company's chief  financial officer thought it was funny to act like he was suddenly  scared of her, even joking that they should check a package she brought  in to make sure it didn't explode, according to the suit.
> 
> St. Louis-Based KASCO Settles Muslim Employee's Discrimination Suit | News Blog


Dr. Nasir Siddiki - Speaker, Business Leader - Wisdom Ministries

*ABOUT DR. SIDDIKI**​* By  age 34, Dr. Nasir Siddiki, a successful businessman, had made his first  million, but money meant nothing to him on his deathbed. Diagnosed with  the worst case of shingles ever admitted to Toronto General Hospital,  his immune system shut down and the doctors left him to die. Born into a  Muslim family, Dr. Nasir had pinned all his hopes on modern medicine.  When doctors could not help him, Dr. Nasir whispered, "God, if you're  real, don't let me die!" 

In the darkest hour of the night, Jesus appeared beside Dr. Nasir's bed and said,"I Am the God of the Christians. I Am the God of Abraham, Isaac and Jacob." 

Those brief moments in Jesus' presence left Dr. Nasir Siddiki  miraculously healed. From that day until now, Dr. Siddiki's passion has  been to know and serve the Lord Jesus Christ. 

{I'm going positive and putting up the power of God's Son, my Lord and Saviour and this Pastor's Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ.....and the grace and healing afforded him that ONLY God/Jesus/Holy Spirit can.}

----------


## Knightkore

Why Revival is Exploding Among Muslims â Charisma Magazine




 Karima_*_, a Muslim, dreamed she was in a car when it  crashed. She was knocked out, but when she opened her eyes (in her  dream), she saw that Jesus was the driver. “Come to me,” He told her, “I  am with you. I love you.” That experience led her to seek out a  Christian church, where she responded to the gospel. Omar had  been locked up and tortured for years in a jail cell in a nation ruled  by a dictator. One night a messenger visited him in a dream, telling him  he would be set free. Within days he was released from prison and  traveled to America where newfound friends reached out to him. When he  was given a book with a picture of Jesus on the cover, his eyes lit up.  “I know him,” he said. “He came to me in a dream.” Yasmin was  fearful and anxious. She cried out to Allah, asking him to help her, but  she remained unchanged. One night while visiting friends in the U.S.,  she was awakened from her darkness with an epiphany. “Walking around the  house of my friend,” she now explains in broken English, “suddenly I  felt that I was blind, [but] now I can see.”
That  terminology, though cliché to most believers, was foreign to Yasmin,  who was born in an Islamic nation and was never exposed to  “Christianese.” 
“It was very obvious,” she recalls,  describing it as a feeling as if something literally changed inside her  head. “I felt that it was Jesus who did something to me.”
She  later learned her sister—a Christian still living in her home  country—was praying for her. Yasmin received a Bible, was baptized and  began to grow with her new church family. (Her sister, now in ministry,  has also had supernatural encounters, saying that she’s heard the voice  of God seven times, “like a man beside me, talking to me. Whatever He  says to me, it happens to me,” she describes.)

{Jesus WILL find a way.....to call His lost sheep home.}

----------

Big Dummy (03-23-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

islam must be destroyed and the mosques bulldozed in this country. islam in an invading force that must be dealt with. If they are not stopped they will succeed. They use our religious freedom laws against us yet they are not a religion. All muslims whither peaceful or not perpetuate terrorism by belonging to islam and going to mosque and funding these mosques that in turn fund terrorist organizations such as cair and muslim brotherhood and many others.  There are at least 21 of them. The ultimate goal of islam is to force Americans and eventually the whole world to submit to islam.
Americans must stop doing business with muslims.
Find legal reasons to not hire them.
They sue us every chance they get so start suing them every chance you get. 
If you have to work with a muslim don't trust them because even if you think they like you they still may kill you and everybody at your place of employment.
Eat no food that a muslim has handled, they are filthy and may poison you.
If you see a suspicious muslim report him/her, you may save lives.
If you see a muslim around children watch him very carefully because they are known to rape/molest children.

----------

Knightkore (03-23-2017)

----------


## sooda

> islam must be destroyed and the mosques bulldozed in this country. islam in an invading force that must be dealt with. If they are not stopped they will succeed. They use our religious freedom laws against us yet they are not a religion. All muslims whither peaceful or not perpetuate terrorism by belonging to islam and going to mosque and funding these mosques that in turn fund terrorist organizations such as cair and muslim brotherhood and many others.  There are at least 21 of them. The ultimate goal of islam is to force Americans and eventually the whole world to submit to islam.
> Americans must stop doing business with muslims.
> Find legal reasons to not hire them.
> They sue us every chance they get so start suing them every chance you get. 
> If you have to work with a muslim don't trust them because even if you think they like you they still may kill you and everybody at your place of employment.
> Eat no food that a muslim has handled, they are filthy and may poison you.
> If you see a suspicious muslim report him/her, you may save lives.
> If you see a muslim around children watch him very carefully because they are known to rape/molest children.


You sound like a version of Adolf Hitler.. and there's no excuse for such ignorance in this day and age.

----------

Correction (03-23-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> You sound like a version of Adolf Hitler.. and there's no excuse for such ignorance in this day and age.


How is that when Islamist are actively at war with us?  THEY are the ones actively acting like Hitler.

Fundamentally your premise is flawed.....and because of your lying.....once again you lose.

----------


## Correction

Woman sought in anti-Muslim attack in Queens

A woman is wanted for a violent anti-Muslim attack on another woman in Queens earlier this month, police said.

It happened in the vicinity of Sutphin Blvd. and 109th Ave. in Jamaica on March 6th.
 Cops say a female approached the 26-year-old victim and told  allegedly her "you stink, you [expletive] Muslim" before punching her on  the side of the neck. She then ran away northbound on Sutphin Blvd.



 She is described as having brightly colored hair, last seen wearing a  multi-colored jacket, a dark-colored shirt, dark-colored pants and  boots.
 Anyone with information in regards to this incident is  asked to call the NYPD's Crime Stoppers Hotline at 1-800-577-TIPS (8477)  or for Spanish, 1-888-57-PISTA (74782). The public can also submit  their tips by logging onto the Crime stoppers website at WWW.NYPDCRIMESTOPPERS.COM or by texting their tips to 274637 (CRIMES) then enter TIP577.

Woman sought in anti-Muslim attack in Queens | New Yorks PIX11 / WPIX-TV

----------

Knightkore (03-23-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> Woman sought in anti-Muslim attack in Queens
> 
> A woman is wanted for a violent anti-Muslim attack on another woman in Queens earlier this month, police said.
> 
> It happened in the vicinity of Sutphin Blvd. and 109th Ave. in Jamaica on March 6th.
>  Cops say a female approached the 26-year-old victim and told  allegedly her "you stink, you [expletive] Muslim" before punching her on  the side of the neck. She then ran away northbound on Sutphin Blvd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


War sucks doesn't it?  Call off the muslim soldiers and maybe we can start talks.....until then.....and as long as there is active and encouraged jihad by your side.....all is fair in war.....

I wouldn't report this woman if you tortured me.....

----------


## Big Bird

> You sound like a version of Adolf Hitler.. and *there's no excuse for such ignorance in this day and age*.


Try telling that to the sick-ass muslims you like so much.
And if anything you are predictable.

----------

Knightkore (03-23-2017)

----------


## Correction

*Im not going to sit here and let him shoot me, Muslim mom recalls of terrifying Charlotte encounter*



A Charlotte Muslim mom said she feared for her life when a man pulled up to her car as she breastfed her baby at a northeast Charlotte shopping center this week, glared menacingly at her for several minutes and pulled out a long gun with the barrel pointed directly at her.

Now I should get out of here, the woman recalled thinking. She clutched her baby and walked as fast as she could through the parking lot to an Indian store beside a Big Lots for help. The man in the newer-model red pickup sped off.

The woman recounted the terrifying episode in an interview with the Observer on Wednesday evening.


 She said the driver is a *white man in his 40s or 50s, and bald. He wore a cap or hat. The driver never spoke to her as he glared at her before getting out of the pick up and getting the rifle from beneath the back seat*, she said.

Thats when she decided to bolt.

Im not going to sit here and let him shoot me, she remembers thinking. I took my baby in my arms and rushed toward the store.

She said he doesnt know if the driver followed her into the parking lot or whether he first noticed her in her Muslim attire, including hijab and abaya, when she got out of her car to breastfeed her crying baby in the back seat before going for groceries.

The Indian store owner, responding officers and complete strangers in the parking lot came to her aid, she said. They were all very comforting to me, she said.

Police, she said, told her she did the right thing by heading away from the car and to the store. A police report of the incident was unavailable Wednesday. An officer at CMPDs front desk said a supervisor needs to sign off on the report before its publicly released.

*The woman said shes well aware of attacks on Muslims from the news but thought a threat would never happen to her.

Im thanking God for giving me the chance to see my kids again,* she said.

Read more here: âIâm not going to sit here and let him shoot me,â Muslim mom recalls of terrifying Charlotte encounter | The Charlotte Observer

----------


## sooda

> Try telling that to the sick-ass muslims you like so much.
> And if anything you are predictable.


Well, you could go after them and kill them all like the Final Solution.  Rabid nationalism, xenophobia and ignorance never change.

Do you know a single Muslim?

----------

Correction (03-23-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> Well, you could go after them and kill them all like the Final Solution.  Rabid nationalism, xenophobia and ignorance never change.
> 
> Do you know a single Muslim?


Islamists are already going after westerners and infidels in their "final solution".....what the hell do you think the London attack was?

----------


## Knightkore

> *‘I’m not going to sit here and let him shoot me,’ Muslim mom recalls of terrifying Charlotte encounter*
> 
> 
> 
> A Charlotte Muslim mom said she feared for her life when a man pulled up to her car as she breastfed her baby at a northeast Charlotte shopping center this week, glared menacingly at her for several minutes and pulled out a long gun with the barrel pointed directly at her.
> 
> “Now I should get out of here,” the woman recalled thinking. She clutched her baby and walked as fast as she could through the parking lot to an Indian store beside a Big Lots for help. The man in the newer-model red pickup sped off.
> 
> The woman recounted the terrifying episode in an interview with the Observer on Wednesday evening.
> ...


Well good.....this means we don't lay down and let Islamists shoot us either.....

9/11

Islamists started this.....

----------

Big Bird (03-23-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

> Well, *you could go after them and kill them* all like the Final Solution.  Rabid nationalism, xenophobia and ignorance never change.
> 
> Do you know a single Muslim?


I don't kill or condone killing. But then again, I'm not a muslim. muslims kill. I boycott and vote.
You "do" think like a muslim you know. Killing! Really! I'm surprised at you. I think you've been hanging around with too many muslims.

----------

Knightkore (03-23-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

List of Islamic Terror Attacks 

During this time period, there were *467* Islamic attacks in *37* countries, in which *3198* people were killed and *3895* injured.

----------

Big Bird (03-23-2017)

----------


## sooda

> Islamists are already going after westerners and infidels in their "final solution".....what the hell do you think the London attack was?


Yeah.. What Muslim country is promoting that?

A lone crackpot is not a country or a religion. Time to be a man.

----------


## Knightkore

> Yeah.. What Muslim country is promoting that?
> 
> A lone crackpot is not a country or a religion. Time to be a man.


You ought to know by now.....that when challenged I can put up backing facts:

IS group claims responsibility for London car, knife attack

The Islamic State group said through its Aamaq News Agency that  the attacker was a soldier of the Islamic State who "carried out the  operation in response to calls for targeting citizens of the coalition"  of countries fighting IS in Syria and Iraq. In addition to the police  officer and the attacker, who was shot by police, two people died on  Westminster Bridge and at least 30 others were injured, seven  critically.

The IS group has been responsible for numerous bloody attacks  around the globe and has specifically called for Western followers to  carry out this kind of attack in their own countries, though the group  has also claimed events later found to have no clear links to it. The  London attack echoed vehicle rampages in Nice, France, and Berlin last  year that the group claimed under its banner.

----------

Big Bird (03-23-2017)

----------


## sooda

> You ought to know by now.....that when challenged I can put up backing facts:
> 
> IS group claims responsibility for London car, knife attack
> 
> The Islamic State group said through its Aamaq News Agency that  the attacker was a soldier of the Islamic State who "carried out the  operation in response to calls for targeting citizens of the coalition"  of countries fighting IS in Syria and Iraq. In addition to the police  officer and the attacker, who was shot by police, two people died on  Westminster Bridge and at least 30 others were injured, seven  critically.
> 
> The IS group has been responsible for numerous bloody attacks  around the globe and has specifically called for Western followers to  carry out this kind of attack in their own countries, though the group  has also claimed events later found to have no clear links to it. The  London attack echoed vehicle rampages in Nice, France, and Berlin last  year that the group claimed under its banner.


Of course ISIS took credit.... Point is that the Muslim world is fighting ISIS just as we are.

----------

Correction (03-23-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> Of course ISIS took credit.... Point is that the Muslim world is fighting ISIS just as we are.


Yeah right.  Your propaganda is getting old.  REALLY old.

I put up FACTUAL BACKING INFORMATION for my premise.  You?  Once again.....nothing.

You've lost your propaganda war.

----------

Big Bird (03-23-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

rude mohammed worshippers murder londoners on their way to work

----------

Big Bird (03-23-2017),Knightkore (03-23-2017)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

Big Bird (03-23-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> of course isis took credit.... Point is that the muslim world is fighting isis just as we are.


 lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol

----------

Big Bird (03-23-2017),Knightkore (03-23-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

https://www.jihadwatch.org/2017/03/l...-attacks-in-uk

﻿*JIHAD WATCH*

*Exposing the role that Islamic jihad theology and ideology play in the modern global conflicts*



*London jihad attack just the latest in twelve years of jihad attacks in UK*

MARCH 23, 2017 10:37 AM BY CHRISTINE WILLIAMS3 COMMENTS
The jihadist attack on British Parliament is the latest in a twelve-year history of jihad attacks. It was not the worst in terms of casualties, but noteworthy for its location, in the backyard of the UK’s highest legislative authority and seat of its governing powers.The article below serves as a reminder of the jihadist desire to shed the blood of the infidel in any possible way. Yet beyond the usual tawdry displays of emotion that follow each murderous jihadi rampage, UK leaders seem to care little about the danger jihadists and Islamic supremacists pose to their people.We can only hope that this latest attack will not be downplayed and virtually forgotten, as were many of the other jihad attacks over the past twelve years. Unfortunately, more deadly attacks are essentially certain, given the emboldening of jihadists by British authorities in their excessive political correctness and reckless immigration practices, which enable jihadis to enter the country freely, including those who are driven on by the Islamic State’s exhortations to kill unbelievers and promises of blessings from Allah for spilling the blood of the infidel.Yet even prior to the Muslim refugee crisis, while the Islamic State was still in its beginning stages, theExpress wrote about the “vast new influx of eastern European migrants” in an article entitled “_Mass immigration is destroying our once great nation_”:WHAT is so sickening is that we never voted for this upheaval. Mass immigration and the creation of a multi-cultural society have all been imposed without a shred of democratic consent. Opinion polls show that the overwhelming majority of the public want tighter border controls.Eastern Europeans are one thing, but Muslim migrants are a much greater threat because of jihad and Sharia. Now it’s up to the British public to demand more from its leaders. Islamic State supporters have been posting social media messages “applauding the knife-wielding suspect and called the attack ‘blessed'”; and the Mirror reports that “security services in the UK have stopped 13 terror attacks in the last four years and there are 500 ‘live’ terror probes underway.”In a chilling warning just over three weeks ago, Metropolitan police Commissioner Mark Rowley stated: “Now we worry about everything from fairly simple attacks with knives or using vehicles all the way through to the more complex firearms attacks.”





“TIMELINE: Twelve Years of Terror Attacks in the UK”, Breitbart, March 22, 2017:LONDON (AP) — Britain has been targeted anew by what authorities are calling a terrorist incident. A look at other attacks on the country in recent years:
MARCH 22, 2017
An attacker stabbed a police officer at Britain’s Parliament before being shot by police, while a vehicle ran over pedestrians on nearby Westminster Bridge at around the same time. One woman was killed, others injured.
—
JUNE 2016
Far-right supporter Thomas Mair shot and killed British lawmaker Jo Cox who had campaigned for the UK to remain in the European Union, one week before Britain’s referendum on its EU membership. The attack shocked the country and focused attention on home-grown far-right extremism in Britain.
—
DEC. 5, 2015
An Islamic State-inspired taxi driver tried to behead a passenger in the east London Underground station of Leytonstone. Somali-born Muhiddin Mire was sent to a high-security mental hospital to serve a life sentence. The judge ruled that Mire had been motivated by events in Syria. The incident came days after Parliament approved British airstrikes on Islamic State group targets in Syria.
MAY 22, 2013
Two British-born, al-Qaida-inspired extremists stabbed off-duty soldier Lee Rigby to death on a busy south London street. The men ran Rigby down with their vehicle and then used a cleaver to hack him to death. Images of attacker Michael Adebolajo holding a butcher knife and cleaver with bloodied hands in the moments after killing shocked people around the world and sparked fears of Islamist extremism in Britain. Adebolajo and his accomplice were sentenced to life in prison.
—
JUNE 2007
Two men were arrested after they drove a Jeep Cherokee into Glasgow Airport’s terminal in Scotland and set it ablaze. Authorities said the attack was linked to a failed car bombing a day before in London’s West End, where an ambulance crew outside a nightclub spotted smoke coming from a Mercedes that turned out to be rigged with explosives. A second Mercedes also filled with explosives was found hours later in an impound lot.
—
JULY 7, 2005
In the worst peacetime attack on Britain this century, four Al-Qaida-inspired bombers blew themselves up on three subway trains and a bus in London, killing 52. Three of the bombers were British-born, all of Pakistani descent…
*This is what you get for offering hospitality to muslims.
islam should be driven out and the mosques bulldozed.*

----------

Knightkore (03-23-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

> *Im not going to sit here and let him shoot me, Muslim mom recalls of terrifying Charlotte encounter*
> 
> 
> 
> A Charlotte Muslim mom said she feared for her life when a man pulled up to her car as she breastfed her baby at a northeast Charlotte shopping center this week, glared menacingly at her for several minutes and pulled out a long gun with the barrel pointed directly at her.
> 
> Now I should get out of here, the woman recalled thinking. She clutched her baby and walked as fast as she could through the parking lot to an Indian store beside a Big Lots for help. The man in the newer-model red pickup sped off.
> 
> The woman recounted the terrifying episode in an interview with the Observer on Wednesday evening.
> ...


Another muslim lie.

----------

Knightkore (03-23-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

*

Bulgarian migrant hunter now has helicopter gunship to round up Muslim invaders who are ‘potential jihadists’*

*Left Wing heads exploding as human rights activists fear rogue vigilante has been granted complete immunity by Bulgaria’s government.*

*The Sun  (h/t Christine D) A NOTORIOUS “migrant hunter” who described rounding up Muslim migrants as a “sport” has sparked panic after buying himself a helicopter gunship.*

*Dinko Valev, 29, has already amassed a private arsenal of military-spec vehicles, leading human rights activists to worry his vigilante actions are being supported by the Bulgarian government. And his latest purchase has led to questions over where the ex-wrestler got the huge fortune to help pay for the flying war machine.*

*Dinko, who claims every refugee is a potential jihadist, is said to have a £38,000 bounty put on his head by Islamic State.*

*He once described his “hunts”, telling Bulgarian national TV: “I would describe it as simply a sporting activity. You can’t describe sportsmen as violent.”*


*The Bulgarian sparked shock last year when video emerged showing migrants including women and children he had caught lying face down in the mud. He and his team of “bounty hunters” have already acquired military amphibious troop carriers.*

*And six months ago, Dinko used social media to show off his Mercedes S-Class Coupe worth at least £70,000, and thanked his “supporters” for making it possible.*

----------

Big Dummy (03-24-2017),Knightkore (03-23-2017)

----------


## Big Bird



----------

Knightkore (03-23-2017)

----------


## Big Bird



----------

Knightkore (03-23-2017)

----------


## Big Bird



----------

Knightkore (03-23-2017)

----------


## Big Bird



----------

Knightkore (03-23-2017)

----------


## sooda

> https://www.jihadwatch.org/2017/03/l...-attacks-in-uk
> 
> ﻿*JIHAD WATCH*
> 
> *Exposing the role that Islamic jihad theology and ideology play in the modern global conflicts*
> 
> 
> 
> *London jihad attack just the latest in twelve years of jihad attacks in UK*
> ...


Jihad Watch should have worked for Hitler.......

----------


## Big Bird

Good morning sooda!




> Jihad Watch should have worked for Hitler.......





> *You sound like a version of Adolf Hitler.. and  there's no excuse for such ignorance in this day and age.





> *Well, you could go after them and kill them all  like the Final Solution.  Rabid nationalism, xenophobia and ignorance  never change.
> **Do you know a single Muslim?



* You seem to have a fascination with Hitler and killing people.
** No I do not. muslims can't be trusted. There "were" many people that trusted a muslim at Fort Hood and in San Bernardino but they're all dead now.

----------

Knightkore (03-24-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

https://www.jihadwatch.org/2017/03/italy-muslim-tries-to-run-down-police-then-stabs-officer


*JIHAD WATCH*

*Exposing the role that Islamic jihad theology and ideology play in the modern global conflicts*



*Italy: Muslim tries to run down police, then stabs officer*

MARCH 23, 2017 8:42 PM BY ROBERT SPENCER21 COMMENTS
This is common jihad practice at this point. The jihad attack yesterday in London followed the same pattern. There was also a vehicular jihad attack in Antwerp yesterday. And in June 2015, a Muslim in Austria drove his car into a crowd, killing three, and then got out and stabbed passersby. Then in November 2016, a Muslim student at Ohio State University named Abdul Razak Ali Artan drove his car into a crowd, 
then got out and stabbed several others.





Italy: North African Arrested After Driving at Police, Stabbing Officer, by Liam Deacon, Breitbart, March 23, 2017:A North African migrant has attempted to ram police with a car in a southern Italian town Wednesday, before attacking and injuring an officer with a knife.
Italian press said the attack in the Railway neighbourhood of Foggia recalls the dynamics of Wednesdays attack in Westminster, London, which saw three people killed.
According to _Repubblica_, the African citizen failed to stop at a police checkpoint and ran over the foot of an officer. As he attempted to escape in his vehicle, he crashed into a parked lorry.
He then emerged from the immobilised car and launched a knife attack on officers, stabbing and wounding one in the hand.
The attack in London also began with a man ramming police officers and members of the public with a vehicle, before crashing his car and stabbing an officer.
There was a third similar attack on Thursday in Antwerp, Belgium. A French-Tunisian man drove his car into a crowd on a busy shopping street, forcing pedestrians to jump out of the way. He was stopped by police before he could harm more people, and weapons including knives were found in his car.
Commenting on Wednesdays suspected attack in Italy, Franco Landella, the mayor of Foggia, said the Railway neighbourhoods high migrant population presented acute security challenges.

----------

Knightkore (03-24-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

https://www.jihadwatch.org/2017/03/b...-knives-in-car



*JIHAD WATCH*

*Exposing the role that Islamic jihad theology and ideology play in the modern global conflicts*



*Belgium: Muslim who tried to ram pedestrians had liquid gas, assault rifles and knives in car*

MARCH 23, 2017 11:20 AM BY ROBERT SPENCER

The Daily Mail, the worst paper in the Western world, calls this attacker a French Muslim. In reality, he himself would doubtless vigorously deny that he is French. He no doubt considers himself a citizen of the global Islamic umma.





More on this story. BREAKING NEWS: French Muslim arrested after trying to drive a car loaded with liquid gas, assault rifles and knives into a crowd at high speed on a busy shopping street in Antwerp, by Gareth Davies, Mailonline, March 23, 2017:A French Muslim has been arrested after trying to drive a car loaded with liquid gas, assault rifles and knives into a crowd at high speed on a busy shopping street in Antwerp.
Belgian police, who confirmed more security personnel had been sent to the area, said the car was being driven at high speed and that pedestrians had to jump out of the way to avoid being injured.
In the car, authorities said they found knives, a shotgun and a gas can with an unknown liquid and the case has now been taken over by officers who usually deal with extremist attacks.
It comes just hours after three people were killed in London by a terrorist who mowed down pedestrians and cyclists outside the House of Commons before stabbing a policeman to death.
Belgian police arrested a man named as Mohamed R, 39, on Thursday after he tried to drive into a crowd at high-speed in a shopping area in the port city of Antwerp at around 11am.
The suspect, who has not been confirmed as a Muslim but is named after the religions prophet and is said to be of North African dissent, was wearing camouflage when he was arrested.
Belgian security forces found a rifle as well as bladed weapons in a car driven by a Frenchman who tried to ram a crowd on Thursday in the port city of Antwerp.
The federal prosecutors office also said bomb disposal units were on the scene to examine the vehicle.
Different arms were found in the boot  bladed weapons, a riot gun (rifle) and a container of liquid that is still unidentified, the federal prosecutors office said in a statement.
The suspect is Mohamed R, born on May 8, 1977, of French nationality and a resident of France, the statement said.

----------

Big Dummy (03-24-2017),Knightkore (03-24-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

Muslim Rapes Girl For Months, Cops HORRIFIED To Learn His Sick  Mad World News

----------

Big Bird (03-24-2017)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

Big Bird (03-24-2017),coldjoint (03-24-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

I used to think that Western political leaders, including our Dumbo cRats, were suicidal.

That's not true.  What they are is GENOCIDAL - they want to WIPE US OUT.  White, Christian taxpayers.

They want the Moslems to do it FOR them, as unpaid assassins.

What these elitist, smug morons haven't figured out, is that after they've gotten their way with the peons, THEY will be NEXT.

----------

Big Bird (03-24-2017),Knightkore (03-24-2017)

----------


## S-N-A-F-U

:Thinking: *Is it no wonder why der left hates us for being to critical of our Muslim brethern , when we question or ponder the following...*

1. If you grow and refine heroin for a living, but morally
object to the use of liquor, You may be a Muslim.

2. If you own a $3,000 machine gun and a $5,000 rocket
launcher, but can't afford shoes, You may be a Muslim.

3. If you have more wives than teeth, You may be a Muslim.
4. If you wipe your butt with your bare hand, but consider
bacon to be unclean, You may be a Muslim.

5. If you think vests come in two styles, Bullet-proof and
suicide, You may be a Muslim.

6. If you can't think of anyone that you haven't
declared jihad against, You may be a Muslim.

7. If you consider television dangerous, but routinely carry
 explosives in your clothing, You may be a Muslim.

8. If you were amazed to discover that cell phones have
uses, other than setting off roadside bombs, You may be a
Muslim.

9. If you have nothing against women and think every man
should own at least four, then you, too, may be a Muslim.

----------

Big Bird (03-24-2017),Knightkore (03-24-2017)

----------


## sooda

> *Is it no wonder why der left hates us for being to critical of our Muslim brethern , when we question or ponder the following...*
> 
> 
> 
> 1. If you grow and refine heroin for a living, but morally
>  object to the use of liquor, You may be a Muslim.
> 
> 
> 2. If you own a $3,000 machine gun and a $5,000 rocket
> ...


Where on earth did you come up with that idiotic diatribe?

----------


## S-N-A-F-U

> Where on earth did you come up with that idiotic diatribe?


I guess my observations while in the M.E. & N. Africa were more negative than yours. <wink>

----------

Big Bird (03-24-2017),Knightkore (03-24-2017)

----------


## coldjoint

> Where on earth did you come up with that idiotic diatribe?


He probably read the Koran.

----------

Big Bird (03-24-2017),Knightkore (03-24-2017)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

S-N-A-F-U (03-25-2017)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

Big Bird (03-26-2017)

----------


## Correction

*San Francisco extremist threatened to shoot Muslim woman in alleged hate crime, police say*

A San Francisco man was arrested on suspicion of threatening to shoot  a woman wearing a hijab because she is Muslim, police said Thursday.
Joshua  Ruano, 27, is being held on suspicion of making a criminal threat with a  hate-crime enhancement, according to the San Francisco Police  Department.
   The woman and her toddler son were playing in a park just after 7  p.m. March 17 near the Mission District when Ruano approached her,  police said in a written statement.
He allegedly made anti-Muslim comments and threatened to shoot her, according to the Police Department.
             “The victim and her son fled the area to get away from the suspect,” police said.
Police  were notified about the threat and searched the area. They found Ruano  several blocks away from the park. He was arrested and booked into the  San Francisco County Jail.

San Francisco man threatened to shoot Muslim woman in alleged hate crime, police say - LA Times

----------


## Correction

> 


Stop trolling and embarrassing yourself.

The above-displayed photographs have been circulating on the Internet since at least 2004, usually in e-mail  forwards that set them in one of several Arab/Muslim areas (e.g., Iraq,  Iran, Afghanistan, Palestinian territories) and claim that the boy  pictured is being punished under a harsh Sharia   law system that imposes a penalty grossly out of proportion to the  nature of the crime (i.e., having his arm crushed under a vehicle  because he stole a loaf of bread).
 These pictures originated with the Iranian news site PeykeIran,  who (along with persons who have witnessed similar scenes in other  countries) confirmed that what the photographs actually depict is  performers hustling money from onlookers by staging a common street act,  one in which a subject seemingly allows himself to be run over by a  heavy vehicle and then emerges unscathed.  This a common act, variations  of which are performed by many magicians and accomplished through a  variety of means, with no lasting harm done.
Islamic Justice â Boy Punished for Stealing Bread

----------


## Knightkore

> *San Francisco extremist threatened to shoot Muslim woman in alleged hate crime, police say*
> 
> 
> 
> A San Francisco man was arrested on suspicion of threatening to shoot  a woman wearing a hijab because she is Muslim, police said Thursday.
> Joshua  Ruano, 27, is being held on suspicion of making a criminal threat with a  hate-crime enhancement, according to the San Francisco Police  Department.
>    The woman and her toddler son were playing in a park just after 7  p.m. March 17 near the Mission District when Ruano approached her,  police said in a written statement.
> He allegedly made anti-Muslim comments and threatened to shoot her, according to the Police Department.
>              “The victim and her son fled the area to get away from the suspect,” police said.
> ...


Wait.....they let the muslim go?  WTF?

----------


## tiny1

> *San Francisco extremist threatened to shoot Muslim woman in alleged hate crime, police say*
> 
> 
> 
> A San Francisco man was arrested on suspicion of threatening to shoot  a woman wearing a hijab because she is Muslim, police said Thursday.
> Joshua  Ruano, 27, is being held on suspicion of making a criminal threat with a  hate-crime enhancement, according to the San Francisco Police  Department.
>    The woman and her toddler son were playing in a park just after 7  p.m. March 17 near the Mission District when Ruano approached her,  police said in a written statement.
> He allegedly made anti-Muslim comments and threatened to shoot her, according to the Police Department.
>              “The victim and her son fled the area to get away from the suspect,” police said.
> ...


Is this all we are gonna get out of you?  You come here posting anything that anyone does to a Muslim.  Well, let me break it to you gently.
People who love peace.....
....people who love people......
.......people who love America, ......don't like Muslims.  Loads of everyday peace loving Americans, are sick to death that whenever we turn on the news, another Muslim sleezeball has hurt, raped or killed another innocent.  All in the name of Allah.  
And you act like it isn't normal to hold a religion accountable for what is in their scriptures.  I would not cry, if God harvested everyone of you, off the face of the Earth.
I am not a bigot.  There are some fine Arabs.  I am not a xenophobe.  There are fine people from every country on this Earth.  What I am is an anti Islamist.  Your Scriptures wreak of evil.  Your "prophet" was a warmongering pedophile murderer/rapist slime ball.  The people in your religion CHOOSE to follow that evil man's words, which are evil.
Don't be surprised when the whole world turns on you.  You will never possess the Earth, and you'll never rule the world.  You leader, was a liar.

----------

Big Dummy (03-24-2017),Knightkore (03-27-2017)

----------


## Correction

*Ex-North Chicago cop sues, says he was harassed, then fired, for being Muslim*A former suburban police officer has filed a federal lawsuit alleging  he was fired after he complained that he was constantly harassed for  practicing his Muslim faith.
Ramtin Sabet, who was fired last month, said he was repeatedly called a terrorist by his co-workers at the North Chicago Police Department, told he was an "ISIS leader working as a police officer" and asked if he rode a goat to work, according to the lawsuit.
   Sabet, an Iranian immigrant, is suing the city of North Chicago and  its former and current police chiefs. He alleges that he complained  both formally and informally to his supervisors but that they did  nothing to deter or investigate his claims. Sabet joined the department  in 2007 and later filed two separate complaints with the Equal  Employment Opportunity Commission alleging discrimination at work.
North Chicago officials denied that harassment or discrimination against Sabet occurred.
             In a statement issued Friday, Police Chief Richard Wilson said the city "embraces that diversity."
"Officer  Sabet was terminated for violations of police department rules and  regulations," Wilson said in the statement. "He has challenged that  determination. The city plans to vigorously defend its decision."
Sabet  contends in the lawsuit that he was fired for complaining to the EEOC  about what he called "severe and pervasive" discrimination and  harassment for went on for years and included mocking of his religion,  culture and food.
He said that North Chicago fostered a hostile  work environment and treated him "less favorably" than co-workers and  that he was denied training opportunities in a "deliberate effort" to  keep him from being promoted because of his religion and ethnicity.
   		                                              North  Chicago officials responded in court records by saying that Sabet's  performance kept him from becoming a field training officer and  attending supervisor school.
"They told me that I hold a gun like  Muslim, like a terrorist Muslim," Sabet said "I serve this country. I wear a blue uniform with  an American flag for over 15 years."

Sabet spoke of protecting  his colleagues on the job, saying he had pulled one out of a fire and  assisted others when they were injured or shot on the job.

Ex-North Chicago cop sues, says he was harassed, then fired, for being Muslim - Chicago Tribune

----------


## Big Bird

> *Ex-North Chicago cop sues, says he was harassed, then fired, for being Muslim*
> 
> 
> A former suburban police officer has filed a federal lawsuit alleging  he was fired after he complained that he was *constantly harassed for  practicing his Muslim faith*.
> Ramtin Sabet, who was fired last month, said he was repeatedly called a terrorist by his co-workers at the North Chicago Police Department, told he was an "ISIS leader working as a police officer" and asked if he rode a goat to work, according to the lawsuit.
>    Sabet, an Iranian immigrant, is suing the city of North Chicago and  its former and current police chiefs. He alleges that he complained  both formally and informally to his supervisors but that they did  nothing to deter or investigate his claims. Sabet joined the department  in 2007 and later filed two separate complaints with the Equal  Employment Opportunity Commission alleging discrimination at work.
> North Chicago officials denied that harassment or discrimination against Sabet occurred.
>              In a statement issued Friday, Police Chief Richard Wilson said the city "embraces that diversity."
> "Officer  Sabet was terminated for violations of police department rules and  regulations," Wilson said in the statement. "He has challenged that  determination. The city plans to vigorously defend its decision."
> ...


Just another lie by a mahomedan.
Filing a lawsuit and actually winning are two different things.

----------

Big Dummy (03-24-2017),Knightkore (03-27-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

Mass Hamas Wedding in Gaza With Girls 6-9 Years Old! Obama sent Hamas 400million!

----------

Big Dummy (03-24-2017),Knightkore (03-27-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

8 year old Yemeni Child Bride Dies on Wedding Night

----------

Big Dummy (03-24-2017),Knightkore (03-27-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

11 Year Old Child Bride Speaks Out Before Being Killed

----------

Big Dummy (03-24-2017),Knightkore (03-27-2017)

----------


## Don29palms

Mohammed is a false prophet and muslims are lying terrorists. Islam is a lie! Allah is satan!

----------

Big Bird (03-24-2017),Big Dummy (03-24-2017),Knightkore (03-27-2017),Madison (03-24-2017)

----------


## Madison

Oh Muslims are so fuckin wonderful ...just like vomit

----------

Big Bird (03-24-2017),Knightkore (03-27-2017)

----------


## Madison

Muslims ====== PEDOPHILES

----------

Big Bird (03-24-2017),Knightkore (03-27-2017)

----------


## Big Dummy

> Just another lie by a mahomedan.
> Filing a lawsuit and actually winning are two different things.


Frivolous discrimination lawsuits are the entire purpose of cair's existence. So fucking taqiyya evil they need to be classified a terror organization at midnight and have all millions of them (the scum hide under many names other than cair) doners and all rounded up and deported by noon.

----------

Big Bird (03-24-2017),Knightkore (03-27-2017),Madison (03-25-2017)

----------


## Correction

> Mass Hamas Wedding in Gaza With Girls 6-9 Years Old! Obama sent Hamas 400million!


Trolling and spreading fake news will never help your case.

These photographs represent virtually the entire "body of evidence"  that supports the claims in these indignant protest messages. However,  this supposed photographic "evidence" is in fact meaningless because  they do not actually depict child brides at all. Instead, they show  young family members of either the bride or the groom. At such Muslim  wedding ceremonies, it is a tradition for young girls to dress up and  play a role in the celebrations in a way similar to how flower girls are  used in Western wedding ceremonies.

Where does this collective hallucination and fixation on fiction  originate from? The simple, straight forward answer is that it comes  from the collective hysterical hatred shared by those who despise Islam  and Muslims. It is a manifestation of Islamophobia, ie. an _irrational_ fear of Islam. It springs from the idea that Islam is evil, inherently backwards, oppressive to women.

It showed how much some people *want* to believe nonsense  like this, as it re-inforces their prejudices, always a comfortably fun  thing to do.

Anti-Muslim Blogoshpere Runs Amuck: Forced to Eat Crow | loonwatch.com

 Most of the stuff I read  was outright, unthinking, gleeful, Islamophobia from people who clearly  knew nothing about Arab popular culture.

----------


## sooda

> Trolling and spreading fake news will never help your case.
> 
> These photographs represent virtually the entire "body of evidence"  that supports the claims in these indignant protest messages. However,  this supposed photographic "evidence" is in fact meaningless because  they do not actually depict child brides at all. Instead, they show  young family members of either the bride or the groom. At such Muslim  wedding ceremonies, it is a tradition for young girls to dress up and  play a role in the celebrations in a way similar to how flower girls are  used in Western wedding ceremonies.
> 
> Where does this collective hallucination and fixation on fiction  originate from? The simple, straight forward answer is that it comes  from the collective hysterical hatred shared by those who despise Islam  and Muslims. It is a manifestation of Islamophobia, “ie. an _irrational_ fear of Islam.” It springs from the idea that Islam is evil, inherently backwards, oppressive to women.
> 
> It showed how much some people *want* to believe nonsense  like this, as it re-inforces their prejudices, always a comfortably fun  thing to do.
> 
> Anti-Muslim Blogoshpere Runs Amuck: Forced to Eat Crow | loonwatch.com
> ...


Hard to imagine that a grown man could be so stupid as to call little flower girls brides.

----------

Correction (03-25-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

*LOONWATCH.COM 
REALLY! 
an islamic propaganda site for mohammedans is the BEST you can do??* 

http://www.loonwatch.com/category/anti-loons/






> Trolling and spreading fake news will never help your case.
> These photographs represent virtually the entire "body of evidence"  that supports the claims in these indignant protest messages. However,  this supposed photographic "evidence" is in fact meaningless because  they do not actually depict child brides at all. Instead, they show  young family members of either the bride or the groom. At such Muslim  wedding ceremonies, it is a tradition for young girls to dress up and  play a role in the celebrations in a way similar to how flower girls are  used in Western wedding ceremonies.
> Where does this collective hallucination and fixation on fiction  originate from? The simple, straight forward answer is that it comes  from the collective hysterical hatred shared by those who despise Islam  and Muslims. It is a manifestation of Islamophobia, “ie. an _irrational_ fear of Islam.” It springs from the idea that Islam is evil, inherently backwards, oppressive to women. It showed how much some people *want* to believe nonsense  like this, as it re-inforces their prejudices, always a comfortably fun  thing to do.
> Anti-Muslim Blogoshpere Runs Amuck: Forced to Eat Crow | loonwatch.com
>  Most of the stuff I read  was outright, unthinking, gleeful, Islamophobia from people who clearly  knew nothing about Arab popular culture.





> Hard to imagine that a grown man could be so stupid as to call little flower girls brides.


I expected as much from your trainee but you sooda?
Are you not supervising your protege?

Your not bring your "A" game with you again. Have some coffee, please.

Ok, I'll play.
I posted 3 videos, what about the other 2?
And explain away the fact the the legal age for marring little girls in Iran is 9 years old.
And how about mohammad marring Aisha at 6 years old.


LoonWatch, really, what were you thinking.
You thought I was gonna let you get away with that?   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Big Dummy (03-25-2017),Knightkore (03-27-2017),Madison (03-25-2017)

----------


## sooda

> *LOONWATCH.COM 
> REALLY! 
> an islamic propaganda site for mohammedans is the BEST you can do??* 
> 
> http://www.loonwatch.com/category/anti-loons/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By now even you should know that Aisha was born before the Call. I don't know anything about marriage age in Iran.

----------


## Big Bird

> By now even you should know that ** Aisha was born before the Call*. I don't know anything about marriage age in Iran.


Good morning sooda, so nice to have coffee with you again.
From you post I see you were up late last night. I slept well and am now enjoying my 2nd cup.

*** You don't know that nor can you prove it. She is not mentioned in the Quran.
However "she" narrated this:
From the hadith of Bukhari, volume 5, #234
"Narrated Aisha: The prophet engaged me when I was a girl of six. We went to Medina and stayed at the home of Harith Kharzraj. Then I got ill and my hair fell down. Later on my hair grew (again) and my mother, Um Ruman, came to me while I was playing in a swing with some of my girl friends. She called me, and I went to her, not knowing what she wanted to do to me. She caught me by the hand and made me stand at the door of the house. I was breathless then, and when my breathing became all right, she took some water and rubbed my face and head with it. Then she took me into the house. There in the house I saw some Ansari women who said, "Best wishes and Allah's blessing and a good luck." Then she entrusted me to them and they prepared me (for the marriage). Unexpectedly Allah's messenger came to me in the forenoon and my mother handed me over to him, and at that time I was a girl of nine years of age."

----------

Big Dummy (03-25-2017),Knightkore (03-27-2017),Madison (03-25-2017),Midgardian (03-31-2017)

----------


## Correction

*Sikh-American girl harassed in train, asked to 'go back to Lebanon'*Extremists are losing control over themselves.
*Rajpreet Heir was taking the subway train to a friend's birthday party in Manhattan when the white man began shouting at her, according to a report in the New York Times.*A Sikh-American girl was harassed on a  subway train when a white man, mistaking her to be from the Middle East,  allegedly shouted "go back to Lebanon" and "you don't belong in this  country," the latest in a series of hate crimes against people of  South-Asian origin.
Rajpreet Heir was taking the subway train to a  friend's birthday party in Manhattan earlier this month when the white  man began shouting at her, according to a report in the New York Times.
Heir  recounted the ordeal in a video for a Times section called 'This Week  in Hate', which highlights hate crimes and harassment around the country  since the election of President Donald Trump.
Heir said she was  looking at her phone when the white man shouted at her saying, "Do you  even know what a Marine looks like? Do you know what they have to see?  What they do for this country? Because of people like you."
He  told Heir he hoped she was sent "back to Lebanon" and using expletives  said, "You don't belong in this country," before he left the subway.

New York: Sikh-American girl harassed in train, asked to 'go back to Lebanon' : World, News - India Today

----------


## Big Dummy

> *Sikh-American girl harassed in train, asked to 'go back to Lebanon'*
> 
> Extremists are losing control over themselves.
> *Rajpreet Heir was taking the subway train to a friend's birthday party in Manhattan when the white man began shouting at her, according to a report in the New York Times.*
> 
> A Sikh-American girl was harassed on a  subway train when a white man, mistaking her to be from the Middle East,  allegedly shouted "go back to Lebanon" and "you don't belong in this  country," the latest in a series of hate crimes against people of  South-Asian origin.
> Rajpreet Heir was taking the subway train to a  friend's birthday party in Manhattan earlier this month when the white  man began shouting at her, according to a report in the New York Times.
> Heir  recounted the ordeal in a video for a Times section called 'This Week  in Hate', which highlights hate crimes and harassment around the country  since the election of President Donald Trump.
> Heir said she was  looking at her phone when the white man shouted at her saying, "Do you  even know what a Marine looks like? Do you know what they have to see?  What they do for this country? Because of people like you."
> ...



muslims don't have a patent on ignorance. But they sure have been ignorant terrorists for so long an innocent Sikha had to get harassed by mistake.

----------

Big Bird (03-25-2017),Knightkore (03-27-2017),Madison (03-25-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

> *Sikh-American girl harassed in train, asked to 'go back to Lebanon'*
> 
> Extremists are losing control over themselves.
> *Rajpreet Heir was taking the subway train to a friend's birthday party in Manhattan when the white man began shouting at her, according to a report in the New York Times.*
> 
> A Sikh-American girl was harassed on a  subway train when a white man, mistaking her to be from the Middle East,  allegedly shouted "go back to Lebanon" and "you don't belong in this  country," the latest in a series of hate crimes against people of  South-Asian origin.
> Rajpreet Heir was taking the subway train to a  friend's birthday party in Manhattan earlier this month when the white  man began shouting at her, according to a report in the New York Times.
> Heir  recounted the ordeal in a video for a Times section called 'This Week  in Hate', which highlights hate crimes and harassment around the country  since the election of President Donald Trump.
> Heir said she was  looking at her phone when the white man shouted at her saying, "Do you  even know what a Marine looks like? Do you know what they have to see?  What they do for this country? Because of people like you."
> ...


mahomedans created the environment that caused this horrible incedent to happen. All of the shit people have to go through at the airports now are because mahomedans.

----------

Knightkore (03-27-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

*https://www.jihadwatch.org/2017/03/f...y-with-a-knife


France: Veiled Muslim woman threatens passersby with a knife*

MARCH 25, 2017 12:45 PM BY ROBERT SPENCER

Veiled from head to foot, the accused had already tried, while threatening people with her 20-centimeter blade, to enter the church of Saint-Benigne and had gone, still threatening, to rue Michelet.
There needs to be a study forthwith of the rising Islamophobia in Dijon that drove this poor dear to do this.

Dijon: the veiled woman who threatened passersby had been spoken to an hour before, translated from Dijon : la femme voilée qui a menacé des passants avait été verbalisée une heure avant, Le Bien Public, March 24, 2017 (thanks to The Religion of Peace):On Friday around 2PM, police arrested a 20-year-old woman who was threatening passersby with a knife. The intervention section proceeded to arrest her in a perfumery on rue Mably in Dijon.
Veiled from head to foot, the accused had already tried, while threatening people with her 20-centimeter blade, to enter the church of Saint-Benigne and had gone, still threatening, to rue Michelet. She was placed in police custody at the Suquet police station.
According to our information, the woman arrested by the police officers of the intervention section had been checked and spoken to for concealing her face in public space (the law of October 11, 2010 stipulates that nobody can, in a public space, wear an outfit designed to hide the face, on the grounds that this practice is contrary to the values ​​that underpin the values of the Republic and undermines the dignity of the person) by a police patrol about an hour before brandishing his knife.

----------

Big Dummy (03-27-2017),Knightkore (03-27-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

https://www.jihadwatch.org/2017/03/g...ng-of-infidels




*JIHAD WATCH*

*Exposing the role that Islamic jihad theology and ideology play in the modern global conflicts*



*German state bans mosque group after imam repeatedly calls for killing of infidels*

MARCH 25, 2017 1:29 PM BY ROBERT SPENCER

An imam? A man who has dedicated his life to understanding Islam correctly and teaching it properly was preaching that Muslims should kill non-Muslims? Why, its inconceivable! Theresa May and Pope Francis and George W. Bush and a multitude of other non-Muslim imams are doubtless on their way to Hesse now to explain to this imam how he is misunderstanding his peaceful and tolerant religion.

German state bans mosque group after imam calls for killings, Associated Press, March 23, 2017 (thanks to The Religion of Peace):Hesse state Interior Minister Peter Beuth said Thursday that the Almadinah Islamic Culture Association was banned because the groups leading imam had, among other things, repeatedly called for the killing of infidels in his sermons.
Investigations by the authorities also confirmed that several members of the mosque had already left Germany for Syria to join extremist Islamic fighters there.

----------

Knightkore (03-27-2017),MrogersNhood (04-02-2017)

----------


## Big Dummy

> https://www.jihadwatch.org/2017/03/g...ng-of-infidels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JIHAD WATCH*
> 
> *Exposing the role that Islamic jihad theology and ideology play in the modern global conflicts*
> 
> ...


Baby steps of progress.

----------

Knightkore (03-27-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

http://truthfeed.com/breaking-sad-up...igrants/60042/

﻿*BREAKING : Sad Update to Five-Year-Old Idaho Girl Raped by Muslim Migrants*

BREAKING NEWS BY TRUTHFEEDNEWS MARCH 27, 2017

 By Pamela Geller 
Read the latest horrors visited upon the five-year-old victim of a Muslim migrant rape gang in Idaho. Help contribute to the childs legal, medical and housing costs here.*STATE OFFICIALS MISTREAT GIRL, 5, RAPED BY MUSLIM MIGRANTS
EXCLUSIVE: PAMELA GELLER SAYS IDAHO FAMILY HAS SUFFERED ALMOST EVERY KIND OF INJUSTICE*

WND, November 20, 2016:
Last summer, a 5-year-old girl was orally, anally and vaginally raped and urinated upon by three Muslim migrant boys in Twin Falls, Idaho. Since then, instead of getting justice, the victims family has been abused by law enforcement and governing authorities as if they were the criminals  because what happened to their little girl contradicts the politically correct narrative about Muslim migrants.
And it just keeps getting worse. The victims mother has now informed me that, despite the huge medical expenses for their daughter that this attack has necessitated, the state of Idaho has told her the maximum assistance that her family can get is $4,500.
*Make sure youre never raped in the state of Idaho: If youre five years old and your attackers are from a politically protected class, youre only worth $4,500.*
There seems to be no willingness on the part of the state or the county to reimburse this long-suffering family for any of the other costs that they have incurred because of the crime. Because they felt threatened  with very good reason  in continuing to live next door to one of the attackers families, they have been living in a succession of hotels; they have spent in excess of $2,000 in hotels alone.

Why did they have to relocate? Because Muslims were stopping in front of their home at night and shooting bottle rockets at it at 11:30 p.m. Apparently that kind of menacing and harassment doesnt qualify as demonstrating a need for relocation.
The family also incurred babysitting fees, as well as expenses for transportation to get themselves to and from court. Then there is the astronomical cost of their lawyer, and other costs that he will require to accomplish anything positive for them.
This poor family has suffered almost every kind of injustice, and there is no light at the end of the tunnel.
*Get Pamela Gellers book, The Post-American Presidency: The Obama Administrations War on America.*
It is outrageous. And it gets even worse. For the longest time, the attacker wasnt even limited in his access to the communitys children; now he must be supervised by someone 14 years old or older. When they stipulated this, the court had to have been aware that there was a boy who videotaped the rape who was also 14. This is a gross insult against this victimized family  and a direct result of a judges decision.
Meanwhile, the neighbor of the family who caught the perpetrators in the act, an elderly woman known to all as Grandma Jo, has been living in constant terror since she first happened upon the grisly scene. She has been stalked by the Iraqi family of the 7-year-old attacker. Her apartment is back-to-back with theirs; they peer into her windows and pace back and forth in front of her apartment in a clearly menacing manner.

The prosecuting attorney, Grant Loebs, has gone out of his way to imply that this rape was false information. His interviews have led the media and public officials to deny clear facts of the case. The U.S. attorney for Idaho even vowed to charge anyone who made false statements about the perps. The Hamas-tied Council on American-Islamic Relations has whined that the case has become a lightning rod for anti-Muslim, and anti-refugee sentiments.
You can read more here

----------

Big Dummy (03-27-2017),Knightkore (03-27-2017)

----------


## Correction

An unidentified extremist allegedly smashed glass, overturned benches, and  tossed a Bible inside a Colorado mosque early Sunday morning.The  Islamic Center of Fort Collins said surveillance video captured the  incident around 4 a.m. 

Fort Collins Police Services told BuzzFeed News  the investigation is ongoing.
"A young man broke the back door  inflicting quite a bit of damage and he threw a bible in the prayer  room," the center wrote on its Facebook page.




Islamic Center president Tawfik Aboellail says video footage from a security camera showed a man in his late 20s or early 30s trying to break into the mosque at about 4 a.m. Sunday. He says the perpetrator did not get inside.

The damage prompted the center to cancel religious classes for children and was condemned by local law enforcement and U.S. Rep. Jared Polis.

Fort Collins Police Chief John Hutton asked for anyone with information about the crime to step forward.




A Vandal Allegedly Smashed Glass And Threw A Bible Into A Colorado Mosque - BuzzFeed News

Update:

 About 1,000 free citizens gathered after the attack to show support for muslims against haters and vandals everywhere.
Community rallies behind Islamic Center after vandalism

----------


## Rickity Plumber

Last summer, a 5-year-old girl was orally, anally and vaginally raped  and urinated upon by three Muslim migrant boys in Twin Falls, Idaho.  Since then, instead of getting justice, the victim’s family has been  abused by law enforcement and governing authorities as if they were the  criminals – because what happened to their little girl contradicts the  politically correct narrative about Muslim migrants.
 And it just keeps getting worse. The victim’s mother has now informed  me that, despite the huge medical expenses for their daughter that this  attack has necessitated, the state of Idaho has told her the maximum  assistance that her family can get is $4,500.

----------

Big Bird (03-27-2017),Big Dummy (03-27-2017),Knightkore (03-27-2017)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

*Make  sure you’re never raped in the state of Idaho: If you’re five years old  and your attackers are from a politically protected class, you’re only  worth $4,500.*
There seems to be no willingness on the part of the state or the county  to reimburse this long-suffering family for any of the other costs that  they have incurred because of the crime. Because they felt threatened –  with very good reason – in continuing to live next door to one of the  attackers’ families, they have been living in a succession of hotels;  they have spent in excess of $2,000 in hotels alone.
   Why did they have to relocate? Because Muslims were stopping in front  of their home at night and shooting bottle rockets at it at 11:30 p.m.  Apparently that kind of menacing and harassment doesn’t qualify as  demonstrating a need for relocation.

----------

Big Bird (03-27-2017),Knightkore (03-27-2017)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

The family also incurred babysitting fees, as well as expenses for  transportation to get themselves to and from court. Then there is the  astronomical cost of their lawyer, and other costs that he will require  to accomplish anything positive for them.
 This poor family has suffered almost every kind of injustice, and there is no light at the end of the tunnel.
*Get Pamela Geller’s book, “The Post-American Presidency: The Obama Administration’s War on America.”*

----------

Big Bird (03-27-2017),Knightkore (03-27-2017)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

It is outrageous. And it gets even worse. For the longest time, the  attacker wasn’t even limited in his access to the community’s children;  now he must be supervised by someone 14 years old or older. When they  stipulated this, the court had to have been aware that there was a boy  who videotaped the rape who was also 14. This is a gross insult against  this victimized family – and a direct result of a judge’s decision.
 Meanwhile, the neighbor of the family who caught the perpetrators in  the act, an elderly woman known to all as “Grandma Jo,” has been living  in constant terror since she first happened upon the grisly scene. She  has been stalked by the Iraqi family of the 7-year-old attacker. Her  apartment is back-to-back with theirs; they peer into her windows and  pace back and forth in front of her apartment in a clearly menacing  manner.

----------

Big Bird (03-27-2017),Knightkore (03-27-2017)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

*Pamela Geller, WND: Idaho State officials mistreat girl, 5, raped by Muslim migrants*

----------

Big Bird (03-27-2017),Knightkore (03-27-2017)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

Stop your mooslum loving regurgitant will ya . . .

----------

Big Bird (03-27-2017),Knightkore (03-27-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> Stop trolling and embarrassing yourself.
> 
> The above-displayed photographs have been circulating on the Internet since at least 2004, usually in e-mail  forwards that set them in one of several Arab/Muslim areas (e.g., Iraq,  Iran, Afghanistan, Palestinian territories) and claim that the boy  pictured is being punished under a harsh Sharia   law system that imposes a penalty grossly out of proportion to the  nature of the crime (i.e., having his arm crushed under a vehicle  because he stole a loaf of bread).
>  These pictures originated with the Iranian news site PeykeIran,  who (along with persons who have witnessed similar scenes in other  countries) confirmed that what the photographs actually depict is  performers hustling money from onlookers by staging a common street act,  one in which a subject seemingly allows himself to be run over by a  heavy vehicle and then emerges unscathed.  This a common act, variations  of which are performed by many magicians and accomplished through a  variety of means, with no lasting harm done.
> Islamic Justice â Boy Punished for Stealing Bread


Wait, there are a lot of muslim "magicians" out there?  Really?

----------

Big Bird (03-27-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

> Wait, there are a lot of muslim "magicians" out there?  Really?


And liars.

----------

Knightkore (03-27-2017)

----------


## Correction

A 47-year-old man accused of stabbing and biting his victim on the face reportedly told police that he did it because he hates Muslims, authorities said.

Kelvin Porter of Bloomington was charged Monday with second-degree assault in connection with the March 24 attack.

The incident, which occurred in Minneapolis' Cedar-Riverside neighborhood, was captured by a Safe Zone security camera, said a criminal complaint filed in Hennepin County District court.

Porter remains jailed in lieu of $50,000 bail. His criminal history, which dates to 1988, includes convictions ranging from disorderly conduct to domestic assault and damage to property.

According to police, Porter, the victim and another man were seen standing on a sidewalk near the corner of 19th and Riverside avenues when Porter began acting aggressively toward the victim, who briefly retreated into a nearby eatery. When the victim reemerged, the two men started arguing again.

The victim raised his fists to his chest and Porter lunged at him with a knife, stabbing him several times, police say. At one point, police say, he bit the victim in the face.

The victim's injuries, to his forehead, right ear, abdomen and left shoulder, were treated at the scene. A witness told police that Porter had made "gang-related comments" to the victim before the attack.

On his way to jail, Porter reportedly told police that he "tried to stab the Somalian in the neck" and "I hate Muslims," according to the complaint. Later, while being booked, he acted out the attack and yelled that he had tried to kill a Muslim by stabbing him in the neck, the complaint read.

Stabbing suspect attacks man on street, tells police he hates Muslims - StarTribune.com

----------


## Correction

Police on Monday identified and arrested the man suspected of vandalizing the Islamic Center of Fort Collins early Sunday morning.

Joseph Scott Giaquinto, 35, faces charges of criminal mischief, third-degree trespassing and bias-motivated crime for the incident.

Police say Giaquinto targeted the Islamic Center and threw several large rocks and a Bible through glass doors and into the prayer area of the mosque.

We will not tolerate acts of hatred in our community, and I hope this arrest sends that message loud and clear, said Fort Collins Police Chief John Hutto. While the building can be repaired, this incident caused deeper hurt that wont just go away. I urge all of our citizens to continue showing the kind of support and acceptance demonstrated at the Islamic Center rally on Sunday night.

The Washington-based Center on American Islamic Relations called earlier Monday for authorities to investigate the incident as a hate crime, which falls under Fort Collinss bias-motivated crime statute.

"I have not in 20 years seen a case where somebody used a Bible to desecrate another faith's place of worship," said Corey Saylor, of CAIR. He knows what happened here isn't isolated.

Soon-to-be-released data will reveal a more-than 50 percent jump in 2016 in anti-Muslim cases from the previous year. 




Police on Monday identified and arrested the man suspected of vandalizing the Islamic Center of Fort Collins early Sunday morning.

Joseph Scott Giaquinto, 35, faces charges of criminal mischief, third-degree trespassing and bias-motivated crime for the incident.

Police say Giaquinto targeted the Islamic Center and threw several large rocks and a Bible through glass doors and into the prayer area of the mosque.

We will not tolerate acts of hatred in our community, and I hope this arrest sends that message loud and clear, said Fort Collins Police Chief John Hutto. While the building can be repaired, this incident caused deeper hurt that wont just go away. I urge all of our citizens to continue showing the kind of support and acceptance demonstrated at the Islamic Center rally on Sunday night.

The Washington-based Center on American Islamic Relations called earlier Monday for authorities to investigate the incident as a hate crime, which falls under Fort Collinss bias-motivated crime statute.

"I have not in 20 years seen a case where somebody used a Bible to desecrate another faith's place of worship," said Corey Saylor, of CAIR. He knows what happened here isn't isolated.

Soon-to-be-released data will reveal a more-than 50 percent jump in 2016 in anti-Muslim cases from the previous year. 

"Now it's more we're seeing vandalism, arson, people firing shots at mosques," Saylor said.

A GoFundMe page has been set up to help the mosque, a spokesperson told Denver7. The money will be used to invest in a strong security system and also to repair the glass doors. 

Hundreds of people showed up to the center Sunday in support of the citys Muslim community and mosque-goers, and the support poured over to Monday.

"Its just a show of love and support and its really beautiful to see," said Lamine Kane, the youth coordinator of the Islamic Center of Fort Collins. "Hopefully we see this as a sign that in the future, we dont wait until something happens. We look at signs and we constantly come together. 

Giaquinto is being held at the Larimer County jail. A mugshot was not immediately available.

Colorado court records show he has previously pleaded guilty to a misdemeanor theft of between $750 and $2,500 charge in Fort Collins.

Man arrested in connection with vandalism attack on Fort Collins Islamic Center - 7NEWS Denver TheDenverChannel.com

----------


## Frankenvoter

> A 47-year-old man accused of stabbing and biting his victim on the face reportedly told police that he did it because he hates Muslims, authorities said.
> 
> Kelvin Porter of Bloomington was charged Monday with second-degree assault in connection with the March 24 attack.
> 
> The incident, which occurred in Minneapolis' Cedar-Riverside neighborhood, was captured by a Safe Zone security camera, said a criminal complaint filed in Hennepin County District court.
> 
> Porter remains jailed in lieu of $50,000 bail. His criminal history, which dates to 1988, includes convictions ranging from disorderly conduct to domestic assault and damage to property.
> 
> According to police, Porter, the victim and another man were seen standing on a sidewalk near the corner of 19th and Riverside avenues when Porter began acting aggressively toward the victim, who briefly retreated into a nearby eatery. When the victim reemerged, the two men started arguing again.
> ...


He was probably on bath salts. Theres something about that drug that makes you want to get cannibalistic on people.

----------

Knightkore (03-28-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

> A 47-year-old man accused of stabbing and  biting his victim on the face reportedly told police that he did it  because he hates Muslims, authorities said.
> 
> Kelvin Porter of Bloomington was charged Monday with second-degree assault in connection with the March 24 attack.
> 
> The incident, which occurred in Minneapolis' Cedar-Riverside neighborhood, was captured by a Safe Zone security camera, said a criminal complaint filed in Hennepin County District court.
> 
> Porter remains jailed in lieu of $50,000 bail. His criminal history, which dates to 1988, includes convictions ranging from disorderly conduct to domestic assault and damage to property.
> 
> According to police, Porter, the victim and another man were seen standing on a sidewalk near the corner of 19th and Riverside avenues when Porter began acting aggressively toward the victim, who briefly retreated into a nearby eatery. When the victim reemerged, the two men started arguing again.
> ...





> Police on Monday identified and arrested the  man suspected of vandalizing the Islamic Center of Fort Collins early  Sunday morning.
> 
> Joseph Scott Giaquinto, 35, faces charges of criminal mischief, third-degree trespassing and bias-motivated crime for the incident.
> 
> Police say Giaquinto targeted the Islamic Center and threw several large rocks and a Bible through glass doors and into the prayer area of the mosque.
> 
> “We will not tolerate acts of hatred in our community, and I hope this arrest sends that message loud and clear,” said Fort Collins Police Chief John Hutto. “While the building can be repaired, this incident caused deeper hurt that won’t just go away. I urge all of our citizens to continue showing the kind of support and acceptance demonstrated at the Islamic Center rally on Sunday night.”
> 
> The Washington-based Center on American Islamic Relations called earlier Monday for authorities to investigate the incident as a hate crime, which falls under Fort Collins’s bias-motivated crime statute.
> ...



You people accept our hospitality and then shit on us and then cry because we don't like you.

----------

Frankenvoter (03-28-2017),Knightkore (03-28-2017),Midgardian (03-31-2017),MrogersNhood (04-02-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

https://www.jihadwatch.org/2017/03/u...lit-his-throat



﻿*JIHAD WATCH*

*Exposing the role that Islamic jihad theology and ideology play in the modern global conflicts*



*UK Muslim used Telegram to tell Muslims to buy a knife and stab a kafir in his guts or slit his throat*

MARCH 28, 2017 8:02 AM BY ROBERT SPENCERLEAVE A COMMENT
Hussain, a former Morrisons security guard from High Wycombe, Bucks, had also told militants to beat up and rob drunken revellers out celebrating in the run-up to Christmas so that they could buy knives.
When Hussain was a Morrisons security guard, did anyone at Morrisons or anywhere else try to determine whether or not he was an extremist? Of course not. To do anything but assume his moderation would have been Islamophobic.





Ranting British ISIS thug called for UK lone wolf knife rampages before London terror attack, by Ann Stenhouse, Mirror, March 26, 2017:Omar Hussain used the secure messaging service Telegram to tell fellow fanatics to buy a knife and stab a kafir (non-believer) in his guts or slit his throat before Khalid Masood launched his murderous assault
British jihadi Omar Hussain called for knife attacks on our soil in a sickening rant just months before the Westminster atrocity .
The Islamic State fanatic, who now calls himself Abu Saeed Al-Britani , uses the secure messaging service Telegram to speak to fellow fanatics.
He said: They could buy a knife and stab a kafir (non-believer) in his guts or slit his throat. The fiend also ordered extremists to rise my brother and make the kafir pay.
Hussain, a former Morrisons security guard from High Wycombe, Bucks, had also told militants to beat up and rob drunken revellers out celebrating in the run-up to Christmas so that they could buy knives.
Police are probing whether Khalid Masoods car rampage and stabbing of PC Keith Palmer on Wednesday was inspired by online propaganda from IS  which claims he was a soldier.
Omar Hussain, who calls himself Abu Saeed Al-Britani, ranted about killing non-believers
Almost 100 women linked hands across Westminster Bridge yesterday as they staged a five-minute silent vigil for Masoods victims. The gesture came as a man of 30 was arrested at an address in Birmingham on suspicion of preparing terrorist acts.
He was the 12th person held in the aftermath of the bloodbath, in which four people, including PC Palmer, were killed. Eight people have been released, while a 58-year-old man remained in custody last night and two more have been released on bail.
One line of inquiry is whether 52-year-old Masood, who was shot dead by police, had links to Islamic extremists living in Luton while he was based there between 2009 and 2011. Figures active in the city at that time include notorious hate preacher Anjem Choudary, who is now in jail.
Professor Anthony Glees, from Buckingham University, said the UKs main security fear should be that tens of thousands of Masoods could be waiting in the wings here.
And there was heightened security at Wembley for Englands clash with Lithuania yesterday .
Counter-terrorism police searched a property in Birmingham over the weekend where friends of Masood lived, close to one of his previous addresses. They were seen removing bags of evidence and officers described the house in Bredon Croft, Hockley, as a scene.

----------

Knightkore (03-28-2017),MrogersNhood (04-02-2017)

----------


## Correction

*How to humiliate extremists and Islamophobes ?


*

----------


## Knightkore

> *How to humiliate extremists and Islamophobes ?
> 
> 
> *

----------

Big Bird (03-28-2017),Frankenvoter (03-28-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

https://wikiislam.net/wiki/Images:Vi..._Against_Women

Ghazala Khan (18) honor-killed by brother in broad daylight in Denmark for marrying without her family's approval. Husband survives gunshot wounds.



Husband (aged 40) cuts off his wife’s (16-year-old Nazia's) ears, nose, hair and damaged her teeth on Eid day 2007, due to his unfounded suspicion of adultery.



15 girls burn to death when religious police refuse to let them exit the building, due to not being veiled. Mecca March 2002 15



Mutilated for being raped. This women was 6 months pregnant when her husband cut off her nose, ears & tongue, & dug-out her eyes.













Rojda, a 13-year-old from Turkey, was raped, then forced to marry her rapist an unofficial Islamic-style ceremony. Her face was mutilated by her husband's family when she refused to prostitute herself after he was imprisoned for raping another child.[1]









Three young girls decapitated for being Kafir (non-Muslim)



7 year-old daughter beheaded by Iranian father, who suspected she was raped by uncle.





Indonesian Muslim violence against the non-Muslim ethnic Chinese women.





Physically and sexually abused Muslim wives.



Burnt for dating.



Before and after.





















How some worthless POS has the nerve to cry about Islamophobia is beyond comprehension.

----------

Knightkore (03-28-2017)

----------


## Correction

Someone broke into a Muslim family's  home in Virginia, scrawled "F--- Muslims" on a wall and stole more than  $25,000 worth of gold, the family reported to police. 
Residents of an apartment in the Huntington section of Fairfax County told News4 their home was ransacked over the weekend.


The intruder tore up an ornate Quran  and threw other religious texts on the ground, photos show. The burglar  took the family members' green cards and more than $25,000 worth of gold  they received as wedding gifts, as is common among many Muslim  families.
The family, which is of  South Asian descent, was out of town for the weekend. They got a call  about 9:30 a.m. Monday from the apartment complex's management. A worker  who entered the apartment to do maintenance discovered the damage.

Photos show the hateful graffiti and torn-up Quran pages alongside children's toys. 
Fairfax County police are investigating.



The number of bias incidents reported in Fairfax County increased from 60 in 2015 to 83 in 2016, Patch reported.
A Jewish school in Fairfax was evacuated last month because of a bomb threat. A mosque received an envelope earlier this month in Falls Church that said "Kill all Muslims." And officials from across the D.C. region say they are addressing a spike in hate crimes. 

Source: Muslim Family's Virginia Home Vandalized, Quran Torn Up | NBC4 Washington

----------


## tiny1

> Someone broke into a Muslim family's  home in Virginia, scrawled "F--- Muslims" on a wall and stole more than  $25,000 worth of gold, the family reported to police. 
> Residents of an apartment in the Huntington section of Fairfax County told News4 their home was ransacked over the weekend.
> 
> 
> The intruder tore up an ornate Quran  and threw other religious texts on the ground, photos show. The burglar  took the family members' green cards and more than $25,000 worth of gold  they received as wedding gifts, as is common among many Muslim  families.
> The family, which is of  South Asian descent, was out of town for the weekend. They got a call  about 9:30 a.m. Monday from the apartment complex's management. A worker  who entered the apartment to do maintenance discovered the damage.
> 
> Photos show the hateful graffiti and torn-up Quran pages alongside children's toys. 
> Fairfax County police are investigating.
> ...


No evidence.  None.  Could be that the family did it themselves, and will collect insurance.  Why, oh why, would an Islamic FOOL keep 25 grand in gold at home? Untraceable.  Safe Deposit boxes are cheap, and accessible.  Yeah, it stinks of insurance fraud.
And while they are at it, they can poke the West, in the eye.  Not buying it, until I see credible evidence.

----------

Dave37 (03-28-2017),Knightkore (03-28-2017),Midgardian (03-31-2017)

----------


## Dave37

Maybe it's just part of the fairness of America that Muslims can be victims of crime too.

----------

Big Bird (03-29-2017),Knightkore (03-28-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

More muslim lies..

----------

Big Dummy (03-28-2017),JustPassinThru (03-29-2017),Knightkore (03-28-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

https://www.jihadwatch.org/2017/03/detroit-muslim-threatened-to-attack-church-for-isis-us-attorney-says-he-lacks-self-control

﻿*JIHAD WATCH*

*Exposing the role that Islamic jihad theology and ideology play in the modern global conflicts*



*Detroit: Muslim threatened to attack church for ISIS, US Attorney says he lacks self-control*

MARCH 28, 2017 7:12 PM BY ROBERT SPENCER13 COMMENTS
Yes, that is it, all right. Everyone who lacks self-control ends up sending beheading photos to family members and threatening to attack churches for the Islamic State, no? Dont be a greasy Islamophobe. After all, he now he insists that ISIS has nothing to do with Islam, and since that is music to the ears of American authorities, he is likely to get off lightly. If he does, and turns out to have been practicing Muhammads dictum War is deceit, what will those who set him free quickly say then?





Detroit-area man humiliated by his Islamic State threats, by Ed White, Associated Press, March 27, 2017:A Detroit-area man who works at his fathers pizzeria repeatedly apologized Monday for making provocative threats in support of the Islamic State group and insisted he meant no harm to anyone.
Khalil Abu Rayyan, 22, didnt commit terrorism, but federal prosecutors are asking for a severe punishment  eight years in prison  for a gun crime and making false statements to get a firearm in 2015. They point to his online messages with an undercover FBI operative as proof that a long sentence is necessary to protect the public.
I am so ashamed. I have humiliated myself, Rayyan told a judge.
Rayyan sent photos of a beheading to his brother, watched shock and awe terror videos, and said he was willing to attack a church and a police officer in a hospital.
He lacks self-control, Assistant U.S. Attorney Ronald Waterstreet said.
U.S. District Judge George Caram Steeh said he needed more time before sentencing Rayyan. Hes considering two portrayals of Rayyan: Is he a dangerous young man or simply foolish and insecure?
That conduct is not who I am or what I believe in.  ISIS has nothing to do with Islam, Rayyan said in court in a loud, firm voice. I have shamed my faith. I have shamed the Muslim people.




Fucking liar!
He's only sorry he got caught.

----------

Knightkore (03-29-2017)

----------


## Correction

A man federal authorities believe is linked to the arson of a mosque  in Victoria will have his pending case heard in Corpus Christi, after  his lawyer argued against the case's transfer to a Houston courtroom.
*Mosque fire suspect argues "oppressive" case transfer to Houston

A federal judge on Tuesday sent Marq Vincent Perez's case back to Corpus  Christi. It had been moved to Houston after a federal grand jury  indicted him almost two weeks ago on a charge of possessing an  unregistered destructive device.*
Perez has not been charged with the Victoria mosque fire but an agent  testified in a Corpus Christi courtroom earlier this month that he is  their suspect. U.S. Attorneys said last week the Jan. 28 fire that  destroyed the Victoria Islamic Center is still under investigation.

Judge: Mosque fire suspect's case will be in Corpus Christi

----------


## S-N-A-F-U

Bad mouthing Evil? Golly-Gee, I wonder why things of this nature occur?  Taking vengeance on a personal basis is not the Christian thing to do. However.... 

Here's just one example of many...where one's  religious ideology promotes the slaying of "infidels" (non-believers) that don't accept their pagan "moon god."

*Arieh Eldad on Burn Patient Turned Suicide Bomber - Snopes.com*

----------

Big Bird (03-29-2017),Knightkore (03-29-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

http://www.frontpagemag.com/fpm/2658...awn-perlmutter

﻿*THE REFUGEE RAPE GANGS OF SWEDEN*

*A European nation becomes a rape capital -- due to its immigration policies.*

February 23, 2017
Share to Print






Sweden is the rape capital of the Western world. The general public is unaware of the epidemic of Swedish rapes because there has been an orchestrated effort by mainstream media and the Swedish government to deliberately mischaracterize offenders and downplay the number of incidents. The significant increase in rapes are the direct result of Sweden's open door refugee policy and denial of Muslim culture.
Muslim immigrant rapists believe that all non-Muslim and uncovered women can be lawfully taken for sexual use; hence rape and sexual assaults are justified. Appearance, particularly for women, is an important aspect of Sharia Islamic law. Modesty is how women achieve honor and to appear in anything revealing brings shame not only for her but for the entire family. Almost all Muslim governments encourage and even legally obligate women to dress modestly: at a minimum to wear a headscarf, in some countries a veil and in others a full body covering.
Uncovered women are viewed as prostitutes and adulterers and the prevailing attitude is that if an uncovered woman is raped she asked for it. In September 2006 in a Ramadan sermon on adultery, Australias most senior Muslim cleric blamed immodestly dressed women who don't wear hijab for being preyed on by men. Sheik Taj Din al-Hilali alluded to the infamous Sydney gang rapes in 2000, committed by a group of fourteen Lebanese Australian men, and suggested the attackers were not entirely to blame. Sheik Hilali said: "If you take out uncovered meat and place it outside on the street, or in the garden or in the park, or in the backyard without a cover, and the cats come and eat it ... whose fault is it, the cats or the uncovered meat? The uncovered meat is the problem." That is the psychology of Muslim refugees who have been welcomed into Sweden in extraordinary numbers.
Sweden prides itself on its humanitarianism that has accepted more refugees in proportion to size of population than any other nation in the developed world. Unfortunately, this humanitarianism has been at the expense of Swedish women and eventually Swedish culture. This is evident in the increasing mass sexual assaults and rapes committed by migrants at Swedish festivals. In July 2016 at Bravalla, Sweden's largest music festival, there were nearly 40 assaults, including five rapes. A week earlier at Putte i Parken (Party in the Park), a free festival in Karlstad, there were 32 similar sexual attacks where the youngest victim was just twelve years old. The number of attacks is much higher as many women do not report them and there were multiple victims in most reports.
Gang rapes of individual Swedish women have been particularly brutal. Infidel uncovered women are viewed as acceptable targets without exception, regardless of age or disability. On October 2, 2016 in the town of Visby on Sweden's Gotland island a wheelchair-bound woman was gang-raped by up to six men at a Swedish migrant center. The woman who was in her 30s was sharing a taxi home when she asked to use the toilet. Her fellow passenger invited her inside and with five of his buddies viciously raped her in the bathroom for several hours. The six men who were all asylum seekers in their 20s were arrested but released a few days later. The victims attorney said, She got paralyzed in this situation and was not able to bring herself to resist physically, other than saying no. He added: She is completely broken down. From a Western perspective, this seems inexplicable, however from the world view that embraces Sharia law this is perfectly acceptable punishment for an infidel woman. The fact that she was disabled just made her an easier target.
In March 2016, a 23-year-old woman was kidnapped at gunpoint by four men in Malmö, Sweden and driven to a hookah bar in Helsingborg where three more men were waiting to rape her. She was pulled by the hair to the basement, her arms and legs were held down, her clothes were ripped off and the men took turns raping her orally, vaginally and anally either singly or in pairs. Only two of the seven suspects were convicted, the others who were charged with aggravated rape and abetting rape were released for lack of evidence. The two men who were convicted were from Kuwait and Syria and arrived in Sweden without identification papers; hence they could not be deported.
On January 21, 2017 in Uppsala, Sweden three men broke into a womans home armed with guns, tore off her clothes and gang raped her for three hours while livestreaming the whole attack on Facebook. Similar to other horrific rapes, the liberal mainstream media refused to unequivocally identify the offenders as Muslim immigrants. Jihad Watch reported that The Swedish publication NyheterIdag says that the attackers were nysvenskar, that is, new Swedes, which is the establishment media euphemism for Muslim migrants. A 21 year old woman came forward after she saw the Facebook broadcast and stated that she recognized one of the perpetrators who raped her 15 months earlier.
In 2016 a Swedish mother of two was gang raped by at least nine Afghan refugees at a refugee camp in Småland Mariannelund, Sweden. She was raped to the sound of laughter and joyful shouts. Forensic scientists found 48 semen stains in the apartment where the rape took place. Sperm from at least four people was recovered from the victims rectum and digestive system. According to the courtroom clerk in addition to the sadistic gang rape, the mother of two was close to death because her airways were clogged during the rape. During the trial, the victim repeatedly had to leave the courtroom several times to vomit.
These are just a few examples of recent refugee gang rapes in Sweden. If those incidents are not horrifying enough, children, both girls and boys, are also victims of migrant rape gangs. So many children have been raped in Malmö, Sweden that police created a task force of 15 police officers, with different skills, to investigate the epidemic of sexual assaults against young people.
Unfortunately, government policies prohibit Swedish police from releasing descriptions of criminal suspects. A memo instructed officers to withhold information from the public when reporting all routine crimes, specifically race or nationality to avoid the appearance of being racist. One officer who posted on Facebook that migrants are to blame for the vast majority of serious crime in Sweden is under investigation for incitement to racial hatred, sending a clear message to cover up the truth or be demoted or fired.
When police are hindered by political correctness citizen groups rise up. In response to the epidemic of rapes in Sweden a chapter of the nationalist movement Soldiers of Odin was created to patrol streets. Soldiers of Odin (SOO) is an international anti-immigrant street patrol group founded in Finland in October 2015 in response to the European refugee crisis. The group has members in Finland, Norway, Poland, Belgium, Netherlands, Germany, Estonia, Hungary, Britain, Ireland, Canada, and the United States. Soldiers of Odin started patrols in Sweden in March 2016, marching in several cities and towns. It has been described as a far-right, anti-migrant vigilante group and has been accused of being a front for a Nazi organization. However, Swedish girls have reported that they make them feel safer.
If the Swedish Government would acknowledge that the increase in sexual assaults and other crime is a direct result of refugees cultural and religious beliefs, it would prevent the rise of nationalist movements in their country. What the Swedish government does not understand is that women in Islam are viewed as explicitly sexual beings in which every part of their body is thought to be erotic. The reason for being covered from head to toe is that a womans entire body is viewed as private parts. So, if you shake hands with her it is the same as touching her crotch.  If she displays her hair, it is the equivalent of exposing her pubic hair. Every square inch of her is sexual.
For this reason, Sharia Islamic Law not only justifies rape and sexual assault of infidel women and children; it incites extreme acts of brutality. Western noncompliant non-Muslim women are viewed as the epitome of impurity and disrespect. They are perceived as a personal affront, a cultural dishonor and a threat. How dare Swedish women think they have the same freedoms as Muslim men. Hence, rape is a method of shaming women into submission and restoring male honor. Gang rape is so prevalent because it functions as a fraternal ritual that restores migrant Muslim mens honor, maintains their Islamic tradition and allows them to save face in a country that is not theirs. When Muslim clerics teach that women who do not wear headscarves are considered uncovered meat, then it should not be surprising that there is an epidemic of sexual assaults. For Muslim refugees, Swedish women are a sexual smorgasbord.

----------

Knightkore (03-29-2017),Rutabaga (03-29-2017)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

Big Bird (03-29-2017)

----------


## Correction

> Bad mouthing Evil? Golly-Gee, I wonder why things of this nature occur?  Taking vengeance on a personal basis is not the Christian thing to do. However.... 
> 
> Here's just one example of many...where one's  religious ideology promotes the slaying of "infidels" (non-believers) that don't accept their pagan "moon god."
> 
> *Arieh Eldad on Burn Patient Turned Suicide Bomber - Snopes.com*


The trinity has nothing to do with the moon.

----------


## S-N-A-F-U

> The trinity has nothing to do with the moon.


Who's talking about a non-existent trinity?  I'm talking about Allah, the moon god.

----------


## Don29palms

There are many other names for allah. The devil, satan and lucifer to name a few.

----------

Big Bird (03-29-2017),Knightkore (03-29-2017),Midgardian (03-31-2017)

----------


## Correction

> Who's talking about a non-existent trinity?  I'm talking about Allah, the moon god.


Do you really think Muslims worship the moon ?

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Do you really think Muslims worship the moon ?


Worse

----------

Big Bird (03-29-2017),Knightkore (03-29-2017)

----------


## Correction

Somebody removed the two hard-back copies of the Quran from the  interfaith chapel at Charlotte-Douglas International Airport, and left  behind a note disparaging the Islamic holy book.
The Rev. Alice  White, who discovered the theft and the note Tuesday, said it wasnt the  first time the chapels inclusion of the Muslim book had caused an  incident.
Six months ago, somebody got so outraged that they put a  hole in the wall, she said. The cause of their outrage: Because the  Quran was up on the pulpit.
White, a Christian Pentecostal  minister who co-directs the chapels 18 volunteer chaplains, said she  arrived at the chapel Tuesday about 1:30 p.m. and saw a white man in his  30s in the chapel. She said he noticed her name tag and said Hello,  Alice White.
She checked the chapel, which always has a Christian  Bible, the Torah (the Jewish Bible) and the Quran on the pulpit. They  were all there, she said.
But, not long after she went into an  adjacent office to do some work, she noticed that the man had left and  that there was an envelope under the office door.
Inside, she said, she found a torn page from the chapel guest book and a letter.
It  read: Sorry to inform you, Alice White, but just because your tag says  chaplain doesnt make you one in the eyes of God. Or correct in your  theology. Especially if you dont take the Bible for its literal word   no lesbians, no Quran. If anything, you are a heretic. Love, Psalms 100. P.S. Deep down, you know this.

White then noticed that both of the chapels copies of the Quran, one on the pulpit and one in a bookcase, were gone.
She reported the incident to George Szalony, a Catholic deacon and the chapels other co-director.
Szalony  told the Observer that Tuesdays incident was also not the first theft  at the chapel, which is always open and staffed at least part of every  day by the chaplains, who represent six different faiths.
Three weeks ago, he said, somebody stole three 10-inch plaques from the wall. All had inspirational quotes.
None  of the chaplains currently volunteering are Muslim, Szalony said, but  the chapel tries to make Muslims feel welcome by having prayer mats and a  way for them to know they are praying in the direction of Mecca.
Barbara  Gaddy, a Catholic member of the chapels board, said she often finds  Muslims  who pray five times a day  in the chapel.
We have a  number of Muslims that use the chapel for their daily prayers,  including employees of the airport and various airlines, she said. Its  sad that someone has to leave that (note) behind. ... We are so  welcoming of so many religions.
Szalony said the chapel has been reluctant to install a security camera inside the place where people pray.
But with escalating incidents, he said, we may have to revisit that opinion.
No one has been arrested in the Tuesday theft, Szalony said.
A man stole 2 Qurans from airport chapel - and left this note behind | The Charlotte Observer


Read more here: A man stole 2 Qurans from airport chapel - and left this note behind | The Charlotte Observer

----------


## Correction

Hena Khan clearly remembers being in school and listening to teachers and her fellow students mangle her name. She knew she wanted to include those moments when it came time for her to write "Amina's Voice," her new middle-grade novel about a piano playing Pakistani-American sixth grader who loves "The Voice" and sometimes struggles to fit in. 

 In the book, Amina is startled when her best friend Soojin suddenly announces she is going to change her name to something more Western when her family officially becomes American citizens.

"[W]e had always been the only kids in elementary school with names that everyone stumbled over," Amina recalled. "It's always been one of our 'things.'"

For Khan, those hurt feelings were quite familiar. "That did come from my own experiences," Khan told NBC News. "I had a friend making that decision and I drew from that."

While Khan has written Muslim-themed children's books before  including the picture book "It's Ramadan, Curious George"  "Amina's Voice" is her first geared toward middle schoolers. A mother of two, Khan noted how hard it can be to find books with strong Muslim characters for children.
"We had always been the only kids in elementary school with names that everyone stumbled over."

"I never saw myself portrayed in the the books I read growing up," she said, adding that part of the reason she was inspired to create Amina's story was because parents who had purchased her picture books were asking her for book recommendations that would be appropriate for older readers.

Khan also noted that the search for those books may become a bit easier in the months ahead: "Amina's Voice" is the first book released by Salaam Reads, a new imprint that was created by Simon and Schuster last year. 
A Pre-Teen Takes On Middle School and Islamophobia in New Book  - NBC News

----------


## Don29palms

> Somebody removed the two hard-back copies of the Quran from the  interfaith chapel at Charlotte-Douglas International Airport, and left  behind a note disparaging the Islamic holy book.
> The Rev. Alice  White, who discovered the theft and the note Tuesday, said it wasn’t the  first time the chapel’s inclusion of the Muslim book had caused an  incident.
> “Six months ago, somebody got so outraged that they put a  hole in the wall,” she said. The cause of their outrage: “Because the  Quran was up on the pulpit.”
> White, a Christian Pentecostal  minister who co-directs the chapel’s 18 volunteer chaplains, said she  arrived at the chapel Tuesday about 1:30 p.m. and saw a white man in his  30s in the chapel. She said he noticed her name tag and said “Hello,  Alice White.”
> She checked the chapel, which always has a Christian  Bible, the Torah (the Jewish Bible) and the Quran on the pulpit. They  were all there, she said.
> But, not long after she went into an  adjacent office to do some work, she noticed that the man had left and  that there was an envelope under the office door.
> Inside, she said, she found a torn page from the chapel guest book and a letter.
> It  read: “Sorry to inform you, Alice White, but just because your tag says  chaplain doesn’t make you one in the eyes of God. Or correct in your  theology. Especially if you don’t take the Bible for its literal word –  no lesbians, no Quran. If anything, you are a heretic. Love, Psalms 100. P.S. Deep down, you know this.”
> 
> ...


Why don't they have the satanic bible in the chapel?    Oh wait. They did have 2 copies of it. It's called the quran.

----------

Big Bird (03-29-2017),Rutabaga (03-29-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> The trinity has nothing to do with the moon.


and tomatoes are not vegetables...

----------

Big Bird (03-29-2017)

----------


## S-N-A-F-U

> Do you really think Muslims worship the moon ?


What they worship is a deity steeped in pagan mythology, as indicated herein:

A little history behind the "Crescent moon" that sits atop most mosques throughout the world...

According to Middle East scholar E.M.Wherry, whose translation of the Koran is still used today, in pre-Islamic times Allah-worship, as well as the worship of Baal, were both astral religions in that they involved the worship of the sun, the moon, and the stars (A Comprehensive Commentary on the Quran, Osnabrück: Otto Zeller Verlag, 1973, p. 36). 

"In ancient Arabia, the sun-god was viewed as a female goddess and the moon as the male god. As has been pointed out by many scholars as Alfred Guilluame, the Moon god was called by various names, one of which was Allah (op.cit., Islam, p. 7)
"The name Allah was used as the personal name of the Moon god, in addition to the other titles that could be given to him. 

"Allah, the Moon god, was married to the sun goddess. Together they produced three goddesses who were called 'the daughters of Allah'. These three goddesses were called Al-Lat, Al-Uzza, and Manat. 

"The daughters of Allah, along with Allah and the sun goddess were viewed as "high" gods. That is, they were viewed as being at the top of the pantheon of Arabian deities" (Robert Morey, The Islamic Invasion, Eugene, Oregon, Harvest House Publishers, 1977, pp.50-51).

The Encyclopedia of World Mythology and Legend records:

"Along with Allah, however, they worshipped a host of lesser gods and "daughters of Allah"(op.cit., I:61). 

It is a well known fact archaeologically speaking that the crescent moon was the symbol of worship of the Moon god both in Arabia and throughout the Middle East in pre-Islamic times. Archaeologists have excavated numerous statues and hieroglyphic inscriptions in which a crescent moon was seated on the top of the head of the deity to symbolise the worship of the moon-god. Interestingly, whilst the moon was generally worshipped as a female deity in the Ancient Near East, the Arabs viewed it as a male deity.

In Mesopotamia the Sumerian god Nanna, named Sin by the Akkadians, was worshipped in particular in Ur, where he was the chief god of the city, and also in the city of Harran in Syria, which had close religious links with Ur. The Ugaritic texts have shown that there a moon deity was worshipped under the name yrh. 

On the monuments the god is represented by the symbol of the crescent moon. At Hazor in Palestine a small Canaanite shrine of the late Bronze Age was discovered which contained a basalt stele depicting two hands lifted as if in prayer to a crescent moon, indicating that the shrine was dedicated to the Moon god.


Islam is repackaged polytheism.
Islam is paganism in monotheistic wrapping paper.
Islam is veiled neo-polytheism.

Wiseup!

----------


## S-N-A-F-U

> Somebody removed the two hard-back copies of the Quran from the  interfaith chapel at Charlotte-Douglas International Airport, and left  behind a note disparaging the Islamic holy book.
> The Rev. Alice  White, who discovered the theft and the note Tuesday, said it wasn’t the  first time the chapel’s inclusion of the Muslim book had caused an  incident.
> “Six months ago, somebody got so outraged that they put a  hole in the wall,” she said. The cause of their outrage: “Because the  Quran was up on the pulpit.”
> White, a Christian Pentecostal  minister who co-directs the chapel’s 18 volunteer chaplains, said she  arrived at the chapel Tuesday about 1:30 p.m. and saw a white man in his  30s in the chapel. She said he noticed her name tag and said “Hello,  Alice White.”
> She checked the chapel, which always has a Christian  Bible, the Torah (the Jewish Bible) and the Quran on the pulpit. They  were all there, she said.
> But, not long after she went into an  adjacent office to do some work, she noticed that the man had left and  that there was an envelope under the office door.
> Inside, she said, she found a torn page from the chapel guest book and a letter.
> It  read: “Sorry to inform you, Alice White, but just because your tag says  chaplain doesn’t make you one in the eyes of God. Or correct in your  theology. Especially if you don’t take the Bible for its literal word –  no lesbians, no Quran. If anything, you are a heretic. Love, Psalms 100. P.S. Deep down, you know this.”
> 
> ...



Obviously, its not a place where God almighty dwells, nor the teachings of Jesus either...

"See to it that no one takes you captive by philosophy and empty deceit, according to human tradition, according to the elemental spirits of the world, and not according to Christ." ~ Col. 2:8


“When the Lord your God cuts off before you the nations whom you go in to dispossess, and you dispossess them and dwell in their land, take care that you be not ensnared to follow them, after they have been destroyed before you, and that you do not inquire about their gods, saying, ‘How did these nations serve their gods?—that I also may do the same.’ You shall not worship the Lord your God in that way, for every abominable thing that the Lord hates they have done for their gods, for they even burn their sons and their daughters in the fire to their gods. “Everything that I command you, you shall be careful to do. You shall not add to it or take from it." ~ Deut. 12:29-32 

'Nuff said!

----------


## Correction

> What they worship is a deity steeped in pagan mythology, as indicated herein:
> 
> A little history behind the "Crescent moon" that sits atop most mosques throughout the world...
> 
> According to Middle East scholar E.M.Wherry, whose translation of the Koran is still used today, in pre-Islamic times Allah-worship, as well as the worship of Baal, were both astral religions in that they involved the worship of the sun, the moon, and the stars (A Comprehensive Commentary on the Quran, Osnabrück: Otto Zeller Verlag, 1973, p. 36). 
> 
> "In ancient Arabia, the sun-god was viewed as a female goddess and the moon as the male god. As has been pointed out by many scholars as Alfred Guilluame, the Moon god was called by various names, one of which was Allah (op.cit., Islam, p. 7)
> "The name Allah was used as the personal name of the Moon god, in addition to the other titles that could be given to him. 
> 
> ...


1- Your argument has no basis, although a Masjid may have a crescent and star, it does not mean that Muslims prostate to or worship the moon and star. Likewise, just because a *Christians may have a cross on their Church or even in their Church it does not mean that the Christians worship the cross*. This argument in itself is suitable for debunking this myth as it is.

2- Arab Christians and muslims don't worship the moon, yet both worship "Allah".

3- In Quran, we read:

f4b313f279bdc7b21213256988b3a6cd.jpg
And of His signs are the night and day and the sun and moon. *Do not prostrate to the sun or to the moon, but prostate to Allah*, who created them, if it should be Him that you worship. – Qur’an 41:37.

----------


## Correction

"F--- Muslims" was sprayed on a wall and a copy of the Koran was found  destroyed when the family entered their home in Fairfax County, a suburb  of Washington, D.C. Mahrukh and her husband Shoaib, who only gave NBC Washington their first names to protect their full identities, live at the home with their two young children.
"We were in complete shock. It's a dream. We're just going to open  our eyes and it's all going to go away," said Mahrukh. "Especially when  we saw that written on the wall and the Quran torn to pieces on the  floor, and my painting just torn apart and on the floor, that was just  shocking."
Like police in Oregon, local officials were treating the incident as a "bias incident."
There were more than 7,100 victims of hate crimes in the U.S. in 2015, from when the most recent statistics maintained by the FBI are available. Of that number, nearly 20 percent were targeted because of their religion.
Man Mistaken For Muslim â€˜Terroristâ€™ Is Threatened With Racist, Anti-Islam Vandalism

----------


## Correction

Man arrested in connection with vandalism at Colorado mosque. There have been 35 attacks  on mosques so far this year  ranging from arson to torn Qurans   compared with 19 between January and March last year.
 People who may have hidden their anti-Muslim views in the past  have been emboldened to act by the election of President Donald Trump,  who called for a ban on Muslims entering the country during his  campaign.
 In response, more mosques have installed surveillance  video and police have become aware of the trend.
Former Army medic arrested in vandalism at Colorado mosque - New Jersey Herald -

----------


## Rickity Plumber



----------

JustPassinThru (03-30-2017)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Man arrested in connection with vandalism at Colorado mosque. There have been 35 attacks  on mosques so far this year — ranging from arson to torn Qurans —  compared with 19 between January and March last year.
>  People who may have hidden their anti-Muslim views in the past  have been emboldened to act by the election of President Donald Trump,  who called for a ban on Muslims entering the country during his  campaign.
>  In response, more mosques have installed surveillance  video and police have become aware of the trend.
> Former Army medic arrested in vandalism at Colorado mosque - New Jersey Herald -

----------

Knightkore (03-30-2017)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> "F--- Muslims" was sprayed on a wall and a copy of the Koran was found  destroyed when the family entered their home in Fairfax County, a suburb  of Washington, D.C. Mahrukh and her husband Shoaib, who only gave NBC Washington their first names to protect their full identities, live at the home with their two young children.
> "We were in complete shock. It's a dream. We're just going to open  our eyes and it's all going to go away," said Mahrukh. "Especially when  we saw that written on the wall and the Quran torn to pieces on the  floor, and my painting just torn apart and on the floor, that was just  shocking."
> Like police in Oregon, local officials were treating the incident as a "bias incident."
> There were more than 7,100 victims of hate crimes in the U.S. in 2015, from when the most recent statistics maintained by the FBI are available. Of that number, nearly 20 percent were targeted because of their religion.
> Man Mistaken For Muslim â€˜Terroristâ€™ Is Threatened With Racist, Anti-Islam Vandalism

----------

Knightkore (03-30-2017)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> 1- Your argument has no basis, although a Masjid may have a crescent and star, it does not mean that Muslims prostate to or worship the moon and star. Likewise, just because a *Christians may have a cross on their Church or even in their Church it does not mean that the Christians worship the cross*. This argument in itself is suitable for debunking this myth as it is.
> 
> 2- Arab Christians and muslims don't worship the moon, yet both worship "Allah".
> 
> 3- In Quran, we read:
> 
> f4b313f279bdc7b21213256988b3a6cd.jpg
> And of His signs are the night and day and the sun and moon. *Do not prostrate to the sun or to the moon, but prostate to Allah*, who created them, if it should be Him that you worship. – Qur’an 41:37.

----------

Knightkore (03-30-2017)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

Correction, Do you get tired of being such a "D"? And I do not mean democrat either.

----------

Knightkore (03-30-2017)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

I would reply to every one of your posts with a little pic courtesy of my good friend @HawkTheSlayer , but @Trinnity is one that I will not irritate with all the loaded up band width.

----------

Knightkore (03-30-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

He's just waging his own form of _jihad_.

Instead of packing his crotch with Plastique and getting on a tour bus in Florida with old Jooz...he comes here and spams.

He's not even brave enough to wage REAL war.  I guess he thinks Allah Snackbar will give him a pass into that spiritual whorehouse, after he dies comfortably, aided by Western medicine and technology.

A Web Warrior.  An armchair hero.  Fights a keyboard.

Be ye not deceived, mullah; God is not mocked.

----------

Big Bird (03-30-2017),Big Dummy (03-30-2017),Crunch (03-30-2017),Knightkore (03-30-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

Poland to Muslims: " Here, Jesus is our King so get out "

----------

Knightkore (03-30-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

RESIST !!! A Polish Womans Plea to RESIST ISLAMIC Influence !!!

----------

Knightkore (03-30-2017)

----------


## Trinnity

Threadban Notice
JPT is thread banned for personal attack/name calling.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Threadban Notice
> JPT is thread banned for personal attack/name calling.


It says JPT is banned on all threads. I am at a loss . . .

----------


## Midgardian

> It says JPT is banned on all threads. I am at a loss . . .


Maybe he will come back and not talk so much about Joos.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Maybe he will come back and not talk so much about Joos.


Then my use of "mooslums" is parallel is it not?

----------


## Trinnity

> It says JPT is *banned* on all threads. I am at a loss . . .


For 2 weeks.

----------

Rickity Plumber (03-30-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

> Then my use of "mooslums" is parallel is it not?


Well ya never know. Some words can have more than one meaning.

Opie is a goat poker freak.

----------


## Midgardian

> By now even you should know that Aisha was born before the Call.


Of course she was - the first phone call was in 1876.

----------


## Midgardian

> *Sikh-American girl harassed in train, asked to 'go back to Lebanon'*
> 
> Extremists are losing control over themselves.
> *Rajpreet Heir was taking the subway train to a friend's birthday party in Manhattan when the white man began shouting at her, according to a report in the New York Times.*
> 
> A Sikh-American girl was harassed on a  subway train when a white man, mistaking her to be from the Middle East,  allegedly shouted "go back to Lebanon" and "you don't belong in this  country," the latest in a series of hate crimes against people of  South-Asian origin.
> Rajpreet Heir was taking the subway train to a  friend's birthday party in Manhattan earlier this month when the white  man began shouting at her, according to a report in the New York Times.
> Heir  recounted the ordeal in a video for a Times section called 'This Week  in Hate', which highlights hate crimes and harassment around the country  since the election of President Donald Trump.
> Heir said she was  looking at her phone when the white man shouted at her saying, "Do you  even know what a Marine looks like? Do you know what they have to see?  What they do for this country? Because of people like you."
> ...


Got a reliable source?

----------


## Midgardian

> An unidentified extremist allegedly smashed glass, overturned benches, and  tossed a Bible inside a Colorado mosque early Sunday morning.The  Islamic Center of Fort Collins said surveillance video captured the  incident around 4 a.m. 
> 
> Fort Collins Police Services told BuzzFeed News  the investigation is ongoing.
> "A young man broke the back door  inflicting quite a bit of damage and he threw a bible in the prayer  room," the center wrote on its Facebook page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islamic Center president Tawfik Aboellail says video footage from a security camera showed a man in his late 20s or early 30s trying to break into the mosque at about 4 a.m. Sunday. He says the perpetrator did not get inside.
> ...


Wouldn't surprise me a bit to learn that it was done by a member of the mosque.

----------


## Midgardian

> A 47-year-old man accused of stabbing and biting his victim on the face reportedly told police that he did it because he hates Muslims, authorities said.
> 
> Kelvin Porter of Bloomington was charged Monday with second-degree assault in connection with the March 24 attack.
> 
> The incident, which occurred in Minneapolis' Cedar-Riverside neighborhood, was captured by a Safe Zone security camera, said a criminal complaint filed in Hennepin County District court.
> 
> Porter remains jailed in lieu of $50,000 bail. His criminal history, which dates to 1988, includes convictions ranging from disorderly conduct to domestic assault and damage to property.
> 
> According to police, Porter, the victim and another man were seen standing on a sidewalk near the corner of 19th and Riverside avenues when Porter began acting aggressively toward the victim, who briefly retreated into a nearby eatery. When the victim reemerged, the two men started arguing again.
> ...


He looks like a Muslim.

----------


## Midgardian

> Police on Monday identified and arrested the man suspected of vandalizing the Islamic Center of Fort Collins early Sunday morning.
> 
> Joseph Scott Giaquinto, 35, faces charges of criminal mischief, third-degree trespassing and bias-motivated crime for the incident.
> 
> Police say Giaquinto targeted the Islamic Center and threw several large rocks and a Bible through glass doors and into the prayer area of the mosque.
> 
> We will not tolerate acts of hatred in our community, and I hope this arrest sends that message loud and clear, said Fort Collins Police Chief John Hutto. While the building can be repaired, this incident caused deeper hurt that wont just go away. I urge all of our citizens to continue showing the kind of support and acceptance demonstrated at the Islamic Center rally on Sunday night.
> 
> The Washington-based Center on American Islamic Relations called earlier Monday for authorities to investigate the incident as a hate crime, which falls under Fort Collinss bias-motivated crime statute.
> ...


How do we know that he is not a member of the Islamic Center?

----------


## Midgardian

> Someone broke into a Muslim family's  home in Virginia, scrawled "F--- Muslims" on a wall and stole more than  $25,000 worth of gold, the family reported to police. 
> Residents of an apartment in the Huntington section of Fairfax County told News4 their home was ransacked over the weekend.
> 
> 
> The intruder tore up an ornate Quran  and threw other religious texts on the ground, photos show. The burglar  took the family members' green cards and more than $25,000 worth of gold  they received as wedding gifts, as is common among many Muslim  families.
> The family, which is of  South Asian descent, was out of town for the weekend. They got a call  about 9:30 a.m. Monday from the apartment complex's management. A worker  who entered the apartment to do maintenance discovered the damage.
> 
> Photos show the hateful graffiti and torn-up Quran pages alongside children's toys. 
> Fairfax County police are investigating.
> ...


I've seen instances like this where the "vandalism" and "theft" was done by the homeowners. 
How do we really know that the money is missing?

----------


## Midgardian

> Do you really think Muslims worship the moon ?


Muslims worship Satan.

----------

Don29palms (03-31-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

> Somebody removed the two hard-back copies of the Quran from the  interfaith chapel at Charlotte-Douglas International Airport, and left  behind a note disparaging the Islamic holy book.
> The Rev. Alice  White, who discovered the theft and the note Tuesday, said it wasnt the  first time the chapels inclusion of the Muslim book had caused an  incident.
> Six months ago, somebody got so outraged that they put a  hole in the wall, she said. The cause of their outrage: Because the  Quran was up on the pulpit.
> White, a Christian Pentecostal  minister who co-directs the chapels 18 volunteer chaplains, said she  arrived at the chapel Tuesday about 1:30 p.m. and saw a white man in his  30s in the chapel. She said he noticed her name tag and said Hello,  Alice White.
> She checked the chapel, which always has a Christian  Bible, the Torah (the Jewish Bible) and the Quran on the pulpit. They  were all there, she said.
> But, not long after she went into an  adjacent office to do some work, she noticed that the man had left and  that there was an envelope under the office door.
> Inside, she said, she found a torn page from the chapel guest book and a letter.
> It  read: Sorry to inform you, Alice White, but just because your tag says  chaplain doesnt make you one in the eyes of God. Or correct in your  theology. Especially if you dont take the Bible for its literal word   no lesbians, no Quran. If anything, you are a heretic. Love, Psalms 100. P.S. Deep down, you know this.
> 
> ...


A Qur'an in an airport is an invitation to another 9/11.

----------


## Midgardian

> Man arrested in connection with vandalism at Colorado mosque. There have been 35 attacks  on mosques so far this year  ranging from arson to torn Qurans   compared with 19 between January and March last year.
>  People who may have hidden their anti-Muslim views in the past  have been emboldened to act by the election of President Donald Trump,  who called for a ban on Muslims entering the country during his  campaign.
>  In response, more mosques have installed surveillance  video and police have become aware of the trend.
> Former Army medic arrested in vandalism at Colorado mosque - New Jersey Herald -


He looks like a Muslim.

----------


## S-N-A-F-U

> 1- Your argument has no basis, although a Masjid may have a crescent and star, it does not mean that Muslims prostate to or worship the moon and star. Likewise, just because a *Christians may have a cross on their Church or even in their Church it does not mean that the Christians worship the cross*. This argument in itself is suitable for debunking this myth as it is.
> 
> 2- Arab Christians and muslims don't worship the moon, yet both worship "Allah".
> 
> 3- In Quran, we read:
> 
> Attachment 20945
> And of His signs are the night and day and the sun and moon. *Do not prostrate to the sun or to the moon, but prostate to Allah*, who created them, if it should be Him that you worship. – Qur’an 41:37.


*The Quran is full of contradictions and inconsistencies.  You are indeed beguiled by this Charlatan.*..
*Samples of Quranic Contradictions, Inconsistencies and Errors.*
*(You may have to google the above link)
*
Having said that...


As stated previously, the Crescent Moon  that sits atop every mosque in the world predates Muhammad and his brand of 'opium for the asses.'  Muhammad's belief was interwoven with the "moon god,' the ancient pagan religion of Arabia which goes back to the ottoman empire and beyond.   Pre-Islamic Arabia's religion was one of superstition. Belief in jinns (genies), curse casting, magic stones, totems was the norm - and it was against this background that Allah arose. Although the Quran is claimed to be a heavenly writing with no earthly source, evidence of these very sorts of cultural influence is found in such places as Suras 55, 72, 113 and 114.

Animism, the belief that spirits inhabit rocks, trees and other elements was also very commonplace. Some of these stones were venerated and used as a focal point for the worship of a particular tribal god. No surprise, Muhammad's family had just such a stone for their own tribe - a black stone, in fact, that they kept at the Kabah (where the tribal idols were set up). The pagan rites of bowing toward Mecca, making a pilgrimage to the Kabah, running around it seven times, kissing it, then running to the river to throw stones at the devil all found there way into Islamic practice.

The final piece of the puzzle was in found in the religion of the Sabeans, an astral religion that worshipped the moon god and planned their religious rites around the lunar calendar. One such rite was fasting from crescent moon to crescent moon, a practice which would also be adopted by Muhammad.

If these things were not present before Muhammad received them from Allah (who himself is the moon god of Muhammad's tribe), why did Muhammad not have to explain what those words meant in the Quran? How would people have known who Allah was? ( or: what a jinn was? what the Kabah was? what the word Islam meant? etc.). Even the word "Islam" which many believe to mean "submission" was not an original word. In Arabic it was a secular term that denoted the strength and bravery of a desert warrior (a definition that accurately reflects the war-like tribes that founded Islam with bloodshed).

Yes, Wiseup!!

----------


## sooda

All the Abrahamic religions depend on visions and visits from angels.. even Jacob wrestled with an angel.

----------


## S-N-A-F-U

> All the Abrahamic religions depend on visions and visits from angels.. even Jacob wrestled with an angel.


What a stretch... :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

The Abrahamic Fallacy is the belief that Abraham is a figure of unity for Islam, Christianity and Judaism. 
The phrase “Abrahamic Religions” has become very popular as a cover-term for these three faiths. It is particularly popular among Jewish and Christian progressives on the one hand, and Muslim apologists on the other. The term implies a kind of unity or brotherhood across the three faiths. <wink>


More broadly, the term “Abrahamic religions” has become the standard term, both in comparative religions and popular parlance, to refer to the three monotheistic religions of Judaism, Christianity and Islam, in contrast, for example, to Indian religions and East Asian religions.

In essence the claim embodied by the expression is that Abraham is “shared” as a point of common origin by all three monotheistic religions, and naming him as their shared identity is meant to signal that these three faiths are linked together in some kind of theological continuity. Hardly,   what Jehovah God inspired in his written word....


"who desires all men to be saved and to come to the knowledge of the truth. For there is *one* *God* and *one* *mediator* between God and men, *the man Christ* *Jesus*, who gave Himself as a ransom for all—the testimony that was given at just the right time." ~ 1 Tim. 2:4-6

----------


## sooda

> What a stretch...
> 
> The Abrahamic Fallacy is the belief that Abraham is a figure of unity for Islam, Christianity and Judaism. 
> The phrase “Abrahamic Religions” has become very popular as a cover-term for these three faiths. It is particularly popular among Jewish and Christian progressives on the one hand, and Muslim apologists on the other. The term implies a kind of unity or brotherhood across the three faiths. <wink>
> 
> 
> More broadly, the term “Abrahamic religions” has become the standard term, both in comparative religions and popular parlance, to refer to the three monotheistic religions of Judaism, Christianity and Islam, in contrast, for example, to Indian religions and East Asian religions.
> 
> In essence the claim embodied by the expression is that Abraham is “shared” as a point of common origin by all three monotheistic religions, and naming him as their shared identity is meant to signal that these three faiths are linked together in some kind of theological continuity. Hardly,   what Jehovah God inspired in his written word....
> ...


The truth is that "Abraham" is probably a literary device and never existed, but the story goes that he had Ishmael by Hagar the Egyptian, Isaac by his niece Sarah and 6 sons by the Arab Keturah.

----------


## Big Bird

﻿*JIHAD WATCH*
https://www.jihadwatch.org/2017/03/n...emitic-remarks
*Exposing the role that Islamic jihad theology and ideology play in the modern global conflicts*



*North Chicago: Muslim cop who claims “Islamophobic” harassment made anti-Semitic remarks*

MARCH 30, 2017 7:17 PM BY ROBERT SPENCER5 COMMENTS
“Sabet was accused of making racial comments about Jews and then lying about it when questioned by investigators.”
What’s more, “City officials deny there was any harassment or discrimination.”
And so here again we have a Muslim claiming victim status without any factual basis for doing so. Hate crimes are political capital, after all, and “his attorney says the lawsuit has a bigger purpose.” What purpose? To make sure that no Muslim police officer who expresses hatred for Jews is ever fired again?








“Muslim police officer sues for alleged harassment after firing,” Fox 32, March 25, 2017:A Muslim officer who was fired by the North Chicago Police Department last month is suing for religious discrimination, claiming he was fired after complaining about harassment.“I risked my life so someone could sleep better. And this is not right. This is not right what they did to me,” said Ramtin Sabet.Sabet started working for the North Chicago police in 2007, and the Iranian born officer said the harassment started a few years later.“They started calling me names, they said I was a terrorist, I didn’t belong to the country, I should go back to Iran. They said Iran should be nuked,” Sabet said.According to the lawsuit, fellow officers asked Sabet if he road [sic] his camel to work, and at the firing range they said he was good at shooting because he had been teaching at Al-Qaeda camps in Iran….“I would show up to calls, they’d say, oh Mr. Taliban pulled up here, I would call in lunch breaks on the radio traffic asking dispatch for permission, they said oh, Mr. Taliban wants to eat falafel and hummus.”North Chicago Police Chief Richard Wilson declined to go on camera, but said Sabet was fired for violating department rules and regulations. Sabet was accused of making racial comments about Jews and then lying about it when questioned by investigators.

----------

Don29palms (03-31-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

http://www.frontpagemag.com/fpm/266265/persecuted-christians-suffer-worst-year-yet-mostly-raymond-ibrahim
*PERSECUTED CHRISTIANS SUFFER 'WORST YEAR YET,' MOSTLY UNDER ISLAM*
*In 18 Muslim nations, 100 percent of Christians experience persecution, states report.*
March 30, 2017
Raymond Ibrahim
Share to Print


 



_Raymond Ibrahim is a Shillman Fellow at the David Horowitz Freedom Center_
The persecution of Christians around the world, but especially in the Muslim world, has reached an all-time highwith 2016 being the worse year yet, according to Open Doors, which recently released its annual ranking of the top 50 countries where Christians face the most persecution.  
Among some of its more significant findings: 

Islamic extremism remains the dominant force responsible for the persecution of Christians in 40 of the 50 nations;In the top 21 countries on the Open Doors World Watch List, 100 percent of Christians experience persecution;1,329 churches were attacked, damaged, or destroyed, mostly in Muslim nations;Islamic Somalia is now the second worst nation; there, If their [Christians] faith is discovered it means instant death, executed without trial and often on rumor alone;In Nigeriawhere more Christians have been slaughtered by Muslims than possibly in any other nationthe killing of Christians went up by 62 percent;The nation where the most violent and sexual attacks on Christians take placeMuslim majority Pakistanrose to the number four spot. 
While everything points to Islamor Islamic extremism, as Open Doors puts itas the chief factor behind the global persecution of Christians, what does one make of the fact that North Korea continues to rank as the number one worst persecutor of Christians? Surely this suggests that Christian persecution is not intrinsic to the Islamic world but is rather a product of repressive regimes and other socio-cultural factorsas the North Korean example suggests?
Here we come to some critically important but rarely acknowledged distinctions.   While Christians are indeed suffering extreme persecution in North Korea, something as simple as overthrowing Kim Jong-uns regime could lead to a quick halt to that persecutionjust as the fall of Communist Soviet Union saw the end of religious persecution. The vibrancy of Christianity in South Korea, a nation virtually identical in ethnicity, culture, and language to its northern counterpart, is suggestive of what may be in storeand thus creates paranoia for the leadership ofNorth Korea.
In the Islamic world, however, a similar scenario would not alleviate the sufferings of Christians by an iota.  Quite the opposite; where dictators fall (often thanks to U.S. intervention)Saddam in Iraq, Qaddafi in Libya, and attempts against Assad in SyriaChristian persecution dramatically rises.  Today Iraq is the seventh worst nation in the world in which to be Christian, Syria sixth, and Libya 11.  A decade ago under the evil dictators, Iraq was ranked 32, Syria 47, and Libya 22.  
The reason for this is that Muslim persecution of Christians is perennial, existential, and far transcends this or that regime or ruler.  It is part and parcel of the history, doctrines, and socio-political makeup of Islamhence its tenacity; hence its ubiquity.
To further understand the differences between temporal and existential persecution, consider Russia. Under communism, its own Christians were persecuted; yet today, after the fall of the USSR, Russia is again reclaiming its Orthodox Christian heritage.
North Koreawhere Kim Jong-un is worshipped as a god and the people are shielded from realityseems to be experiencing what Russia did under the Soviet Union.  But if the once mighty USSR could not persevere, surely its a matter of time before tiny North Koreas walls also come crumbling down, with the resulting religious freedom that former communist nations have experienced. (Tellingly, the only countries that were part of the USSR that still persecute Christians are Muslim, such as Uzbekistan, #16, and Turkmenistan, #19.)
Time, however, is not on the side of Christians living amid Muslims; quite the opposite.
In short, Muslim persecution of Christians exists in 40 nations today as part of a continuumor traditionthat started nearly 14 centuries ago.  As I document in _Crucified Again: Exposing Islams New War on Christians_, the very same patterns of Christian persecution prevalent throughout the Muslim world today are often identical to those from centuries past.
A final consideration: North Korea, the one non-Muslim nation making the top ten worst persecutors list, is governed by what is widely seen as an unbalanced megalomaniac; conversely, the other nine nations are not dominated by any cults-of-personalities and are variously governed: including through parliamentarian democracies (Iraq), parliamentarian republics (Pakistan and Somalia), one-party or presidential republics (Eritrea, Sudan and Syria), Islamic republics (Afghanistan and Iran).  Looking at the other Muslim nations that make the top 50 persecutors list and even more forms of governments proliferate, for example transitional/disputed governments (Libya #11) and monarchies (Saudi Arabia #14).
The common denominator is that they are all _Islamic_ nations.
Thus, long after North Koreas psychotic Kim Jong-un has gone the way of the dodo, tens of millions of Christians and other infidels will continue to suffer extreme persecution, till what began in the seventh century reaches fruition and the entire Islamic world becomes infidel free.
Confronting this discomforting fact is the first real step to alleviating the sufferings of the overwhelming majority of Christians around the world; for seldom can anything be fixed without first acknowledging the root of the problem.

----------

Don29palms (03-31-2017)

----------


## Correction

> *The Quran is full of contradictions and inconsistencies.  You are indeed beguiled by this Charlatan.*..
> *Samples of Quranic Contradictions, Inconsistencies and Errors.*
> *(You may have to google the above link)
> *
> Having said that...
> 
> 
> As stated previously, the Crescent Moon  that sits atop every mosque in the world predates Muhammad and his brand of 'opium for the asses.'  Muhammad's belief was interwoven with the "moon god,' the ancient pagan religion of Arabia which goes back to the ottoman empire and beyond.   Pre-Islamic Arabia's religion was one of superstition. Belief in jinns (genies), curse casting, magic stones, totems was the norm - and it was against this background that Allah arose. Although the Quran is claimed to be a heavenly writing with no earthly source, evidence of these very sorts of cultural influence is found in such places as Suras 55, 72, 113 and 114.
> 
> ...


Your post is irrelevant to my post and your claim that Muslims worship the moon. The claim that's self-refuting and has no basis at all. Talking about pagans will not prove that Muslims worship the moon, rather it proves that Muslims rejected all false deities and idols of pre-islamic Arabia and reverted to worship the creator of the universe.

----------


## Correction

> What a stretch...
> 
> The Abrahamic Fallacy is the belief that Abraham is a figure of unity for Islam, Christianity and Judaism. 
> The phrase Abrahamic Religions has become very popular as a cover-term for these three faiths. It is particularly popular among Jewish and Christian progressives on the one hand, and Muslim apologists on the other. The term implies a kind of unity or brotherhood across the three faiths. <wink>
> 
> 
> More broadly, the term Abrahamic religions has become the standard term, both in comparative religions and popular parlance, to refer to the three monotheistic religions of Judaism, Christianity and Islam, in contrast, for example, to Indian religions and East Asian religions.
> 
> In essence the claim embodied by the expression is that Abraham is shared as a point of common origin by all three monotheistic religions, and naming him as their shared identity is meant to signal that these three faiths are linked together in some kind of theological continuity. Hardly,   what Jehovah God inspired in his written word....
> ...


Abraham wasn't a Jew and certainly wasn't a Christian. He worshipped the ONE True God and surrendered to His will.

----------


## sooda

Easy does it.. The Hebrews once worshipped the Canaanite pantheon of gods.

----------


## Big Bird

The moon is symbolized on top of mosques.
So it stands to reason the muslims worship a moon god.

Google Search:
mosque moon
https://www.google.com/search?q=mosq...ih=881#imgrc=_

----------


## sooda

In the ancient Middle East all the Bedouin  carried their gods from place to place in a box on a litter... usually it was a piece of a meteor.

----------


## Big Bird

> In the ancient Middle East all the Bedouin  carried their gods from place to place in a box on a litter... usually it was a piece of a meteor.


Interesting.
Does the tradition of the Bedouins carrying their god on a litter predate the Israelite's tradition of carrying the Ark with them on a litter?

----------


## Knightkore



----------



----------


## sooda

> Interesting.
> Does the tradition of the Bedouins carrying their god on a litter predate the Israelite's tradition of carrying the Ark with them on a litter?


Yes.........

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> 


Extremely demented and violent people.

----------

Big Bird (03-31-2017),Knightkore (03-31-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> Extremely demented and violent people.


Work place violence?

----------

Big Bird (03-31-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

> The truth is that "Abraham" is probably a literary device and never existed.


smh

----------


## Midgardian

> . He worshipped the ONE True God and surrendered to His will.


Muslims do not.

----------

S-N-A-F-U (04-01-2017)

----------


## Correction

A priest in Belen in under fire after members said he made discriminatory comments about Muslims during a childrens mass. Our Lady of Belen and the St. Marys Catholic School sits in the  middle of town. Paulette Tayofa has been attending our Lady of Belen for  over 30 years and said in early March she attended a mass with her  young nephew and her parents. She said it started as any other Wednesday  mass, but then she couldnt believe what Father Jonas Romea said about  muslims to a room full of kids from pre-school to eighth grade.
 He told them, you know, you need to be very proud with your  Christian faith and dont listen to the liberals because the Muslims  will chop your heads off, Tafoya said. My dad and I, and my mom we  were just sitting there, like, shocked, she said.


After receiving complaints, the Archdiocese of Santa Fe sent out a  letter to parents, saying the homily didnt fully embrace the message of  Jesus Christ.
 Members of the church have even taken to Twitter. Former Sen. Michael  Sanchez said its not right, and that he stands with Muslims. Another  man said his family stood up to the priest when it happened, and a  mother said she felt betrayed in another Tweet.

Parents accuse Belen priest of making discriminatory comments against Muslims | KRQE News 13

----------


## Knightkore

> A priest in Belen in under fire after members said he made discriminatory comments about Muslims during a children’s mass. Our Lady of Belen and the St. Mary’s Catholic School sits in the  middle of town. Paulette Tayofa has been attending our Lady of Belen for  over 30 years and said in early March she attended a mass with her  young nephew and her parents. She said it started as any other Wednesday  mass, but then she couldn’t believe what Father Jonas Romea said about  muslims to a room full of kids from pre-school to eighth grade.
>  “He told them, you know, you need to be very proud with your  Christian faith and don’t listen to the liberals because the Muslims  will chop your heads off,” Tafoya said. “My dad and I, and my mom we  were just sitting there, like, shocked,” she said.
> 
> 
> After receiving complaints, the Archdiocese of Santa Fe sent out a  letter to parents, saying the homily didn’t fully embrace the message of  Jesus Christ.
>  Members of the church have even taken to Twitter. Former Sen. Michael  Sanchez said it’s not right, and that he stands with Muslims. Another  man said his family stood up to the priest when it happened, and a  mother said she felt betrayed in another Tweet.
> 
> Parents accuse Belen priest of making discriminatory comments against Muslims | KRQE News 13


ISIL beheading incidents - Wikipedia

Police: Suspect in Okla. beheading was Muslim convert

Why do Muslims like beheading so much? (WARNING GRAPHIC, RAW IMAGES) - Middle East - International - News - Catholic Online

{I stand by the priest.  Islamists have a fetish for beheading....and these parents and former Sen. Sanchez need to be bitch slapped into common sense.....}

{@Correction you can send this post and the links to whomever your handlers are.....}

----------

Big Bird (03-31-2017),Big Dummy (03-31-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

> A priest in Belen in under fire after members said he made discriminatory comments about Muslims during a children’s mass. Our Lady of Belen and the St. Mary’s Catholic School sits in the  middle of town. Paulette Tayofa has been attending our Lady of Belen for  over 30 years and said in early March she attended a mass with her  young nephew and her parents. She said it started as any other Wednesday  mass, but then she couldn’t believe what Father Jonas Romea said about  muslims to a room full of kids from pre-school to eighth grade.
>  “He told them, you know, you need to be very proud with your  Christian faith and don’t listen to the liberals because the Muslims  will chop your heads off,” Tafoya said. “My dad and I, and my mom we  were just sitting there, like, shocked,” she said.
> 
> 
> After receiving complaints, the Archdiocese of Santa Fe sent out a  letter to parents, saying the homily didn’t fully embrace the message of  Jesus Christ.
>  Members of the church have even taken to Twitter. Former Sen. Michael  Sanchez said it’s not right, and that he stands with Muslims. Another  man said his family stood up to the priest when it happened, and a  mother said she felt betrayed in another Tweet.
> 
> Parents accuse Belen priest of making discriminatory comments against Muslims | KRQE News 13


Whats wrong with the truth?
Muslims are a horrible people that among other atrocities, behead people.

----------

Big Dummy (03-31-2017),Knightkore (03-31-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

> Extremely demented and violent people.


She must have thought that Allah would save her.

----------

Big Bird (03-31-2017),Knightkore (03-31-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

Muslims are rapists, beheaders, and entirely unconcerned with the welfare of anyone who they consider an infidel.

----------

Big Bird (03-31-2017),Jim Scott (03-31-2017),Knightkore (03-31-2017)

----------


## East of the Beast

> *Was they?* 
> What do you think of 1700 years of Christian conquests and massacres?


You mean the Crusades? The one that drove the Muslim hordes from Europe?

----------

Big Bird (03-31-2017),Knightkore (03-31-2017)

----------


## S-N-A-F-U

> 1- Your argument has no basis, although a Masjid may have a crescent and star, it does not mean that Muslims prostate to or worship the moon and star. Likewise, just because a *Christians may have a cross on their Church or even in their Church it does not mean that the Christians worship the cross*. This argument in itself is suitable for debunking this myth as it is.
> 
> 2- Arab Christians and muslims don't worship the moon, yet both worship "Allah".
> 
> 3- In Quran, we read:
> 
> Attachment 20945
> And of His signs are the night and day and the sun and moon. *Do not prostrate to the sun or to the moon, but prostate to Allah*, who created them, if it should be Him that you worship. – Qur’an 41:37.


What I stated previously, is they worship a deity steeped in pagan mythology, symbolized by a Crescent moon and star which had its roots embedded in ancient Arabia long before Muhammad raised his ugly carcass.  Secondly, The Quran is steeped in contradictions and errant proclamations. Thirdly, the name, allah used universally, is not the name of 'god', but a title.

----------


## S-N-A-F-U

> The truth is that "Abraham" is probably a literary device and never existed, but the story goes that he had Ishmael by Hagar the Egyptian, Isaac by his niece Sarah and 6 sons by the Arab Keturah.


Wrong again!

And this is how the story goes...

Abraham (Abram) fathered his first son, Ishmael from Sara's handmaiden, Hagar.   Ishmael was apparently not as beloved by Abraham as his second son, Isaac was by Sara -- when Sarah grew jealous of Hagar and Ishmael, Abraham banished his second wife and first son to the wilderness. In exile, Jehovah, God promised Ishmael twelve sons, and by Jewish and Muslim tradition, he is considered the father of the twelve Arab tribes. Jacob, Isaac's son and Abraham's grandson, would also have twelve sons, who would father the twelve tribes of Israel. According to the Torah/OT.  

Muhammad made a lot of wild claims that can't be substantiated, or fall apart under close scrutiny.  The Bible always comments on historical facts that have taken place that are important in God's eyes, and the Bible is the final arbiter.  As you know, there is no mention of Muhammad in either the OT or NT.

However, with reference to the following verses: John 14:16 and 14:26, which refers to a Paraclete ("comforter"), meaning Jesus, which has been erroneously read by some Muslims as a prediction that Muhammad will follow Jesus, which has no correlation whatsoever!  :Cool20:

----------


## S-N-A-F-U

> Your post is irrelevant to my post and your claim that Muslims worship the moon. The claim that's self-refuting and has no basis at all. Talking about pagans will not prove that Muslims worship the moon, rather it proves that Muslims rejected all false deities and idols of pre-islamic Arabia and reverted to worship the creator of the universe.


Au Contraire...


I suggest you read my post 539 again, instead of thinking what your going to say next. I gave you a encapsulated history of your bogus beliefs that's well entrenched in pagan ideology.  Whether you believe it or not, is of little or no relevance. <wink>

----------


## sooda

> Wrong again!
> 
> And this is how the story goes...
> 
> Abraham (Abram) fathered his first son, Ishmael from Sara's handmaiden, Hagar.   Ishmael was apparently not as beloved by Abraham as his second son, Isaac was by Sara -- when Sarah grew jealous of Hagar and Ishmael, Abraham banished his second wife and first son to the wilderness. In exile, God promised Ishmael twelve sons, and by Jewish and Muslim tradition, he is considered the father of the twelve Arab tribes. Jacob, Isaac's son and Abraham's grandson, would also have twelve sons, who would father the twelve tribes of Israel. According to the Torah/OT.  As stated previously, Mohammad made a lot of wild claims that can't be substantiated or fall apart under close scrutiny.  The Bible always comments on historical facts that have taken place that are important in God's eyes, and the Bible is the final arbiter.  There is no mention of Mohammad in either the OT or NT.  However, with reference to the below verses: John 14:16 and 14:26, referring to a Paraclete ("comforter"), have been read by Muslims -- Spurious at best, as a prediction that Mohammad will follow Jesus-- <wink>


There are ancient villages all over the Arabian peninsula named for the sons and grandsons of Abraham and Keturah. 
It is also spurious that Christians claim that the suffering servant is Jesus rather than Israel.

----------


## S-N-A-F-U

> There are ancient villages all over the Arabian peninsula named for the sons and grandsons of Abraham and Keturah. 
> It is also spurious that Christians claim that the suffering servant is Jesus rather than Israel.


Where do you get this nonsense from? It had nothing to do with Israel!  The nation of Israel kept making a mockery of the Covenant and Mosaic law from the onset.  When Christ met with the Elders and priest in Jerusalem he put them on notice of being abandoned as a nation.

*Suffering and Glory of the Servant, Jesus Christ...


*"See, my servant will act wisely;he will be raised and lifted up and highly exalted. Just as there were many who were appalled at him—

    his appearance was so disfigured beyond that of any human being
    and his form marred beyond human likeness—
 so he will sprinkle many nations,
    and kings will shut their mouths because of him.
For what they were not told, they will see,
    and what they have not heard, they will understand.

 Who has believed our message
    and to whom has the arm of the Lord been revealed?
 He grew up before him like a tender shoot,
    and like a root out of dry ground.
He had no beauty or majesty to attract us to him,
    nothing in his appearance that we should desire him.
 He was despised and rejected by mankind,
    a man of suffering, and familiar with pain.
Like one from whom people hide their faces
    he was despised, and we held him in low esteem.

 Surely he took up our pain
    and bore our suffering,
yet we considered him punished by God,
    stricken by him, and afflicted.
 But he was pierced for our transgressions,
    he was crushed for our iniquities;
the punishment that brought us peace was on him,
    and by his wounds we are healed.
 We all, like sheep, have gone astray,
    each of us has turned to our own way;
and the Lord has laid on him
    the iniquity of us all.

 He was oppressed and afflicted,
    yet he did not open his mouth;
he was led like a lamb to the slaughter,
    and as a sheep before its shearers is silent,
    so he did not open his mouth.
 By oppression and judgment he was taken away.
    Yet who of his generation protested?
For he was cut off from the land of the living;
    for the transgression of my people he was punished.
 He was assigned a grave with the wicked,
    and with the rich in his death,
though he had done no violence,
    nor was any deceit in his mouth.

 Yet it was the Lord’s will to crush him and cause him to suffer,
    and though the Lord makes his life an offering for sin,
he will see his offspring and prolong his days,
    and the will of the Lord will prosper in his hand.
 After he has suffered,
    he will see the light of life and be satisfied;
by his knowledge my righteous servant will justify many,
    and he will bear their iniquities.
 Therefore I will give him a portion among the great,
    and he will divide the spoils with the strong,
because he poured out his life unto death,
    and was numbered with the transgressors.
For he bore the sin of many, and made intercession for the transgressors."

~ Isa. 52:13-53:12(NIV)

*Get the picture??  I doubt it...*

----------


## Correction

> What I stated previously, is they worship a deity steeped in pagan mythology, symbolized by a Crescent moon and star which had its roots embedded in ancient Arabia long before Muhammad raised his ugly carcass.  Secondly, The Quran is steeped in contradictions and errant proclamations. Thirdly, the name, allah used universally, is not the name of 'god', but a title.


No one throughout history claimed that the Only True God worshiped by Muslims is symbolized by a Crescent moon and star.

----------


## Correction

> As you know, there is no mention of Muhammad in either the OT or NT.


You have many misconceptions.

*His mouth is most sweet; yea, he is Muhammad, the Great. This is my beloved, and this is my friend, O daughters of Jerusalem*.



http://mechon-mamre.org/p/pt/pt3005.htm
The absolute truth about Muhammad in the bible

----------


## S-N-A-F-U

> No one throughout history claimed that the Only True God worshiped by Muslims is symbolized by a Crescent moon and star.


 Once again, Allah is not a name, but a title.  Allah is a 'god' of the ignorant that originated from the bowels of paganism. The only true God of the Universe has a name, and that is Jehovah God.
<><><><><><><><><><><><>

Many non-Muslims think of the hijab (veil) or the sword as symbols of Islam, but these are not symbols the Muslims themselves use. Nor is the symbol of the crescent moon and star universally accepted by Muslims, although it is widely regarded as an international symbol of the faith. The symbol of the crescent moon and star is older than Islam, probably dating to pre-Christian Byzantium. When the Ottoman Turks conquered the Byzantine Empire and captured its capital city Constantinople in the mid-15th century, the Ottoman Empire adopted the city's existing flag and symbol of crescent moon and star as its own. In the modern world, a number of Islamic nations have a version of the crescent moon and star on their flags, including Algeria, Malaysia, Pakistan, Turkmenistan, and Turkey.

----------


## sooda

> Once again, Allah is not a name, but a title.  Allah is a 'god' of the ignorant that originated from the bowels of paganism. The only true God of the Universe has a name, and that is Jehovah God.
> 
> 
> Many non-Muslims think of the hijab (veil) or the sword as symbols of Islam, but these are not symbols the Muslims themselves use. Nor is the symbol of the crescent moon and star universally accepted by Muslims, although it is widely regarded as an international symbol of the faith. The symbol of the crescent moon and star is older than Islam, probably dating to pre-Christian Byzantium. When the Ottoman Turks conquered the Byzantine Empire and captured its capital city Constantinople in the mid-15th century, the Ottoman Empire adopted the city's existing flag and symbol of crescent moon and star as its own. In the modern world, a number of Islamic nations have a version of the crescent moon and star on their flags, including Algeria, Malaysia, Pakistan, Turkmenistan, and Turkey.


Do you have a source link for your cut and paste?

----------

Correction (04-02-2017)

----------


## S-N-A-F-U

> You have many misconceptions.
> “*His mouth is most sweet; yea, he is Muhammad, the Great. This is my beloved, and this is my friend, O daughters of Jerusalem*.”


It is you, my innocuous one, that has been mislead by a fairytale portrayal of a faith steeped in violence and hostility towards one another over the millennia. Don't put your shallow faith and conversion in what you glean from the internet. :Deadhorse: 

I lived and worked in the M.E. and N. Africa, I've seen first hand the seamy side of their existence and their errant belief system, and how they treat their women as chattel -- and less than human.  

Unfortunately, when it comes to this subject matter, you don't know 'sic'em!'

Speaking of Muhammad, the purveyor of Satanic influence..

"Muhammad is a narcissist, a pedophile, a mass murderer, 
a terrorist, a misogynist, a lecher, a cult leader, a madman 

a rapist, a torturer, an assassin and a looter."

*Former Muslim Ali Sina offered $50,000 to anyone who could prove this wrong based on Islamic texts.  The reward has gone unclaimed.

*'Nuff said... *
*

----------


## sooda

> It is you that has been mislead by a fairytale portrayal of a faith steeped in violence and hostility towards one another over the millennia. Don't put your shallow faith and conversion in what you glean from the internet.    
> I lived and worked in the M.E. and N. Africa, I've seen first hand the seamy side of their existence and their errant belief system, and how they treat their women as chattel, and less than human.  
> 
> Unfortunately, when it comes to this subject matter, you don't know 'sic'em!'
> 
> Speaking of Muhammad, the purveyor of Satanic influence..
> 
> *"Muhammad is a narcissist, a pedophile, a mass murderer,* *a terrorist, a misogynist, a lecher, a cult leader, a madman* *a rapist, a torturer, an assassin and a looter."
> 
> Former Muslim Ali Sina offered $50,000 to anyone who could prove this wrong based on Islamic texts.  The reward has gone* _unclaimed._


Where did you live in North Africa and the Middle East?

----------


## MrogersNhood

> https://wikiislam.net/wiki/Images:Vi..._Against_Women
> 
> Ghazala Khan (18) honor-killed by brother in broad daylight in Denmark for marrying without her family's approval. Husband survives gunshot wounds.
> 
> 
> 
> Husband (aged 40) cuts off his wifes (16-year-old Nazia's) ears, nose, hair and damaged her teeth on Eid day 2007, due to his unfounded suspicion of adultery.
> 
> 
> ...


*^This is the real face of Islam. Deal with it.
My first experience with Islam was a young woman frantically banging on my door in the middle of the night. Her doctor father was trying to behead her with a sword for not marrying who he had arranged. She made it out of the country the next day.
*

----------

Big Bird (04-02-2017),Big Dummy (04-03-2017),S-N-A-F-U (04-03-2017)

----------


## S-N-A-F-U

> Do you have a source link for your cut and paste?


Ali-ben Hasbeen. <wink>

----------

Big Bird (04-02-2017)

----------


## Correction

> Once again, Allah is not a name, but a title.  Allah is a 'god' of the ignorant that originated from the bowels of paganism. The only true God of the Universe has a name, and that is Jehovah God.
> <><><><><><><><><><><><>
> 
> Many non-Muslims think of the hijab (veil) or the sword as symbols of Islam, but these are not symbols the Muslims themselves use. Nor is the symbol of the crescent moon and star universally accepted by Muslims, although it is widely regarded as an international symbol of the faith. The symbol of the crescent moon and star is older than Islam, probably dating to pre-Christian Byzantium. When the Ottoman Turks conquered the Byzantine Empire and captured its capital city Constantinople in the mid-15th century, the Ottoman Empire adopted the city's existing flag and symbol of crescent moon and star as its own. In the modern world, a number of Islamic nations have a version of the crescent moon and star on their flags, including Algeria, Malaysia, Pakistan, Turkmenistan, and Turkey.


You just proved my point that muslims don't worship the moon or the star. They worship the creator of the moon and stars.

----------


## Big Bird

﻿
﻿

http://dailycaller.com/2017/03/31/ge...m-communities/

Muslims praying (Credit: Zurijeta/Shutterstock)
* German Minister Proposes Islam Law To Regulate Muslim Communities*

JACOB BOJESSON
Foreign Correspondent




 *19*
*39*


Jens Spahn, a senior member of Chancellor Angela Merkels Christian Democratic Union, wants an Islam law in Germany to regulate Muslim communities.
 German authorities have warned about the rapid growth of the Islamist scene in recent years. Spahn, who serves as Germanys deputy finance minister, said authorities need to know what happens in mosques and keep better records on the type of activities that take place behind closed doors.
The Islam laws would include German tests for imams and a registry of all mosques since authorities did not know how many mosques there are in Germany, where they are or who finances them.
Do we really know if their sermons are being made in accordance with our laws? And its about more than that, Spahn told Deutsche Welle (DW) Thursday. Is it enough, just to ask that they dont break the law? Should they not encourage cooperation and integration?


More transparency and sermons in German would also help diminish prejudice against the Muslim community, according to Spahn.
They speak only for a minority of Muslims. They are the wrong partners, Spahn told DW.
The Salafist movement in Germany nearly doubled from 3,800 members in 2011 to 7,500 in 2015, according to government estimates. A report from January reveals the number is now above 9,700.
Its of great concern to us that this scene is not only growing, but it is also very diversified. There is not just one, two, three or four people who have a say, Germanys domestic terror chief Hans-Georg Maassen said in January, according to AFP. Rather, there are many people who dominate this Salafist scene. And all these people have to be watched.


*The times are changing ASS HOLES!!*

----------


## Correction

> It is you, my innocuous one, that has been mislead by a fairytale portrayal of a faith steeped in violence and hostility towards one another over the millennia. Don't put your shallow faith and conversion in what you glean from the internet.
> 
> I lived and worked in the M.E. and N. Africa, I've seen first hand the seamy side of their existence and their errant belief system, and how they treat their women as chattel -- and less than human.  
> 
> Unfortunately, when it comes to this subject matter, you don't know 'sic'em!'
> 
> Speaking of Muhammad, the purveyor of Satanic influence..
> 
> "Muhammad is a narcissist, a pedophile, a mass murderer, 
> ...


Well, the name of the Prophet that you disbelieve in is in the bible. He is decribed as"the Great, God's beloved, God's friend and his mouth is most sweet". Face the truth. Truth shall set you free.

----------


## Big Bird

﻿https://www.jihadwatch.org/2017/04/e...stroy-churches*JIHAD WATCH*



*Egypt: “3,000 extremist fatwas” incite Muslims to destroy churches*

APRIL 1, 2017 4:25 PM BY ROBERT SPENCER31 COMMENTS
“Muslims had never destroyed any kind of heritage after their historic victories in foreign countries, in contrary to what ISIS and other extremists are doing now.”
That is flatly false. There are records of literally thousands of Hindu temples that Muslim invaders destroyed in India. And remember that the Middle East and North Africa were Christian areas before the Arab conquest. Those people had churches. They aren’t there now.





          “In Egypt, ‘3000 extremist fatwas’ incite destruction of churches,” by Ashraf Abd al-Hameed, Al Arabiya.net, April 1, 2017:Egypt’s official religious institution tasked with drafting edicts has found 3,000 fatwas (religious edicts) issued by extremists that incite the destruction of churches in the country, Egypt’s Grand Mufti, Dr. Shawki Allam, said on Friday.
Dr. Allam rejected the existence of these fatwas, saying: “human diversity is inevitable and divine … the oppression of religions is rejected by law because human relations are a divine formula to achieve coexistence and renounce discord.”
The extremist fatwas rejected coexistence between Muslims and Christians in Egypt.
Towards the end of 2016, 25 people were killed and 31 wounded in an explosion that targeted the Cathedral of Saint Mark in the Abbasia district in Cairo.
The Mufti said that “all attempts aiming to divide between the Muslims and Christians of Egypt have failed.”
He added: “Muslims had never destroyed any kind of heritage after their historic victories in foreign countries, in contrary to what ISIS and other extremists are doing now.”…

----------


## Big Bird

﻿
http://www.breitbart.com/london/2016...cial-religion/
 *Slovakia Bars Islam from Becoming Official Religion*

_5419_

JOE  


*Slovakias parliament has passed a bill by a two-thirds majority, effectively barring Islam from gaining official status as a religion.*

The former communist state has fiercely resisted European Union (EU) efforts to use quotas to forces member states to accept mainly Muslim new arrivals, welcomed to the continent by German Chancellor Angela Merkel.
The nations left-wing prime minister, Robert Fico, has repeatedly said Islam has no place in Slovakia.
The new bill requires a religion to have at least 50,000 members (up from 20,000) to qualify for state subsidies and to run its own schools, _Reuters_ reports.
This will make it harder to register Islam. According to the latest census, the religion has just 2,000 followers in Slovakia and there are no recognised mosques.
The Islamic Foundation in Slovakia estimates the number could be as high as 5,000.
The Slovak National Party (SNS), a junior member in Mr. Ficos ruling coalition, sponsored the bill.
The party argued the new law was meant to prevent the registration of joke churches, such as the Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster.
Islamisation starts with a kebab and its already under way in Bratislava, lets realise what we can face in five to 10 years, SNS chairman Andrej Danko told _Reuters_.
However, he also said: We must do everything we can so that no mosque is built in the future.
Mr. Danko has previously called for steps to prevent the registration of Islam and ban the wearing of burkas in public.
The small Central European countrys population is 5.4 million and 62 per cent of the people are declared as Roman Catholic.
Speaking in May of this year, Mr. Fico said that migrants change the character of our country.
We do not want the character of this country to change. Lets be honest and say that will not happen in Slovakia, he added.

----------

MrogersNhood (04-03-2017)

----------


## Correction

Washington state protest against anti-Islam speaker draws more than 100 in Gig Harbor

Protest against anti-Islam speaker draws more than 100 in Gig Harbor | The News Tribune

----------


## Correction

Islamic Society increases security measures at Frederick mosque as precaution

Islamic Society increases security measures at Frederick mosque as precaution | Religion | fredericknewspost.com

----------


## Big Bird

> Islamic Society increases security measures at Frederick mosque as precaution
> 
> Islamic Society increases security measures at Frederick mosque as precaution | Religion | fredericknewspost.com


I wonder how much "security" the Christians need at their church to protect them from the people of the United States of America?

----------


## Big Bird

> Islamic Society increases security measures at Frederick mosque as precaution
> 
> Islamic Society increases security measures at Frederick mosque as precaution | Religion | fredericknewspost.com


The citizens of The United States of America need to start increasing "security" against the growing threat of islam.
Rag heads increase "security", we have been increasing "security". Where do you think this shit that the rag heads started will end?

----------


## Midgardian

> It is also spurious that Christians claim that the suffering servant is Jesus rather than Israel.


So, you are not a Christian?

----------

Big Bird (04-02-2017),S-N-A-F-U (04-03-2017)

----------


## Correction

*Mosque Hosts Active Shooter Training After Spike In Hate Incidents

*Active shooter training is being held at a Maryland mosque in  response to what the Council on American-Islamic Relations calls “a  recent spike in hate incidents targeting mosques nationwide.”“We encourage local community members and leaders of all faiths to  attend and learn how they can prepare themselves in the event of a  potentially-deadly crisis situation,” said CAIR Maryland Outreach  Manager Dr. Zainab Chaudry. 

 “In this political climate, it’s more important than ever to  adequately increase security for minority communities that face growing  threats.”

Md. Mosque Hosts Active Shooter Training  CBS Baltimore

----------


## Midgardian

> Active shooter training is being held at a Maryland mosque


Muslims training to be active shooters?

These mosque's are now terrorist training camps and need to be shut down.

----------

Big Bird (04-02-2017),MrogersNhood (04-03-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

> Where did you live in North Africa and the Middle East?


What Arab newspapers have you read?

----------


## S-N-A-F-U

> Well, the name of the Prophet that you disbelieve in is in the bible. He is decribed as"the Great, God's beloved, God's friend and his mouth is most sweet". Face the truth. Truth shall set you free.


 :Sleepy2: 

There are both Major and Minor Prophets named in the Bible, and Muhammad is not one of them!  Prophets such as he, are known as False prophets, that are enmeshed in Evil activities and spouting misleading connotations influenced by "the god of this world, Satan the Devil" (2 Cor. 4:4). 

In the meantime, take a good look at the photo's of what your religion propagates in this thread.  I suggest, if you're not doing it already, wear the hijab proclaiming your mesmerization to total ignorance, and the subjection to a a false premise. 

*"Beloved, do not believe every spirit, but test the spirits to see whether they are from God, for many false prophets have gone out into the world. By this you know the Spirit of God: every spirit that confesses that Jesus Christ has come in the flesh is from God, and every spirit that does not confess Jesus is not from God. This is the spirit of the antichrist, which you heard was coming and now is in the world already. Little children, you are from God and have overcome them, for he who is in you is greater than he who is in the world. They are from the world; therefore they speak from the world, and the world listens to them." 1 John 4:1-6

And so it tiz... 
*

----------

Knightkore (04-03-2017)

----------


## S-N-A-F-U

> I wonder how much "security" the Christians need at their church to protect them from the people of the United States of America?


We already know what happened to those Christian churches in the M.E.
Not to mention, what happened to their congregants...

----------

Knightkore (04-03-2017)

----------


## Correction

*San Francisco officer fired for anti-Muslim text message is example of departments zero-tolerance policy.*

SFPD officer fired for anti-Muslim text message is example of departmentâs âzero-toleranceâ policy - by j_lamb - The San Francisco Examiner

----------


## Knightkore

> *San Francisco officer fired for anti-Muslim text message is example of department’s ‘zero-tolerance’ policy.*
> 
> SFPD officer fired for anti-Muslim text message is example of departmentâ€™s â€˜zero-toleranceâ€™ policy - by j_lamb - The San Francisco Examiner


So what was the offending text?  That islamists are murderers and rapists?  That muhammed taught them to do so?

----------

Big Bird (04-03-2017),S-N-A-F-U (04-05-2017)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

Big Bird (04-03-2017),Big Dummy (04-03-2017)

----------


## Big Dummy

@Correction has become nothing but a troll. Post your shit quote from your shit link and run away. Many times you have been asked for your opinion or reaction to your posts. Many times questions have been asked. Correction has no response. Is a Correction a human or a bot?
 @Correction do you hope to contribute to a discussion? Or are you too chicken?

Chicken or robot , erection is no better than TBO. Should vanish just the same.

----------

Big Bird (04-03-2017),Knightkore (04-03-2017),Rutabaga (04-03-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

Hmmm, is it possible that there's a pig dick licken robot named Opie?

----------

Big Dummy (04-03-2017),Knightkore (04-04-2017),Rutabaga (04-03-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

hes like the tambourine players at the airport,,just making noise while trying to peddle dying flowers...

----------

Knightkore (04-04-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

> hes like the tambourine players at the airport,,just making noise while trying to peddle dying flowers...


If only all peddlers of dying flowers could be handled like this:

----------

Big Bird (04-04-2017),Knightkore (04-04-2017),Rutabaga (04-04-2017)

----------


## Big Dummy

> hes like the tambourine players at the airport,,just making noise while trying to peddle dying flowers...


I was thinking more like an Oakland pimp. I got no respect for him. His wares don't appeal to me. He treats women like camels. His jive is BS is anti-me, and he can shove it up his ass. And I hope he drops dead sooner rather than later.

----------

Big Bird (04-04-2017),Knightkore (04-04-2017),Rutabaga (04-04-2017)

----------


## S-N-A-F-U

> *San Francisco officer fired for anti-Muslim text message is example of departments zero-tolerance policy.*
> 
> SFPD officer fired for anti-Muslim text message is example of departmentâs âzero-toleranceâ policy - by j_lamb - The San Francisco Examiner


San Fransicko's zero tolerance policy is subjective.  Kate Steinle comes to mind (among others). :Sofa:

----------

Big Bird (04-04-2017),Knightkore (04-04-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

These islamic things call themselves a religion but what other religion arms themselves against the people of the country that shows them hospitality.
They are exactly what they look like.
*ARMED INVADERS!*

----------

Knightkore (04-04-2017)

----------


## Big Dummy

> These islamic things call themselves a religion but what other religion arms themselves against the people of the country that shows them hospitality.
> They are exactly what they look like.
> *ARMED INVADERS!*


Unarmed combatants are still the enemy that needs to be eliminated.

----------

Knightkore (04-04-2017)

----------


## Correction

*Parents Don’t Like Being Called Bigots After Objecting To School Lesson On Islam*

*The parents claim the school was “proselytizing” by teaching about the world’s second-largest religion.*



   Two  New Jersey parents who complained about how Islam was being taught in  their children’s schools are now upset after being called out as  Islamophobes. 

   Libby Hilsenrath and Nancy Gayer, both parents of seventh grade sons at Chatham Middle School, have sought out the help of a conservative law firm after apparently being “pilloried by their community,” according to a press release.

The Thomas More Law Center,  a Michigan-based group whose mission is to “preserve America’s  Judeo-Christian heritage,” claimed that Hilsenrath and Gayer have been  subjected to “personal attacks” because of the parents’ campaign to stop  so-called “Islamic indoctrination” at Chatham schools.

   “They  were defamed as *‘bigots’ and ‘Islamophobes’, ‘hateful’, ‘ignorant’,  ‘xenophobes’, ‘intolerant’, ‘racist’, ‘closed minded’, ‘sad and  ignorant*’ in social media, and the list goes on,” the statement reads. 

 Gayer and Hilsenrath brought up their concerns at a board of education meeting  on February 6. Their objections centered around a world cultures and  geography class, particularly a section on the Middle East and North  Africa region.

 “It’s  just not fair that within this unit of study the Chatham school  district taught one religion to the exclusion of all others, and for the  community to be so unkind and unwelcoming towards us, just for having  raised legitimate questions as concerned parents,” Gayer is quoted as saying on the press release.

 The  parents claimed that although this region of the world has historical  ties to Christianity and Judaism, the lesson focused too closely on  teaching the tenets and principles of Islam. They said students watched  videos, were shown a PowerPoint presentation, and tested about Islam’s  principles, and claimed that all of this amounted to “proselytizing.” 

 In particular, the parents brought up an animated video that they claim was used to teach children about the five pillars of Islam. The Thomas More Law Center called the video was “subtle propaganda.”

_Watch the lesson on the five pillars of Islam below.

_

  The parents’ objections gained national attention after they appeared on the “Tucker Carlson Tonight” show, where they claimed the district was promoting Islam and suppressing instruction about Christianity.

 Gayer said that she felt targeted by the community for bringing up her concerns.

 “Unfortunately,  I was stared down at a grocery store,” the mom said on “Tucker Carlson  Tonight.” “I believe I was in the express line with just ten items, but  yet I was still stared down. It was pretty unnerving. Everybody in town  was just really unnerving.”

 During the next board of education meeting on March 6, the  district addressed the parents’ concerns in a packed room. Community  members and parents came forward to show support for the district’s  social studies curricula and asked educators to continue teaching about  Islam. Several alumni also came forward to attest that they had never  felt proselytized to during their time in middle school.

 Steven  Maher, Chatham High School’s supervisor of social studies, emphasized  that the school was following New Jersey’s state standards on teaching  religion.

*Maher  explained that many world religions and philosophies (including  Christianity, Hinduism, Islam, Judaism, etc.) are taught in New Jersey  public schools, and students are also asked to understand how these  religions spread and how they are practiced today. In the seventh grade,  instruction about religious traditions is tied to study about regions  of the world.* 

 Dr.  Michael LaSusa, Superintendent of Schools for the school district of  the Chathams, told The Huffington Post that “*our school district  appropriately addresses all major world religions in a way that that  teaches students ABOUT religion in the context of history, geography,  literature, and so forth*.”

 During  the meeting, board officials announced that the district’s curriculum  committee agreed that no changes would be made to the social studies  curriculum. 

_Watch a recording of the School District of the Chathams’ board of education meeting._ 

      Debates about the way Islam is taught in public schools have popped up in districts around the country. Parents have complained about how the religion is presented in textbooks and on quizzes. 

 The Thomas More Law Center claims that Chatham’s curriculum gave students a “sugarcoated, false depiction of Islam.”

 In fact, Muslims in America and around the world have continually spoken out against violent acts committed in the name of Islam.

 American Muslims have also reported feeling targeted because of their beliefs. According to a recent poll survey conducted by the Institute for Social Policy and Understanding,  Muslims are the most likely faith community in the U.S. to report  religious-based discrimination (60 percent). And more than two in five  Muslims with kids in K-12 schools report that their children have been  bullied because of their faith. 

 It  is unclear whether Gayer and Hilsenrath plan to pursue legal action  against the school district. The Thomas More Law Center has taken on similar cases against public schools in the past. Requests for comment sent to the center by The Huffington Post were unanswered.

 “The  response of some of the parents to sharing some basic information about  one of the worlds’ major religion amounts to an overreaction fueled by  the atmosphere of Islamophobia that exists in America during this  present time,” Mubarak-Rowe told The Huffington post. “The notion of  ‘indoctrination’ of Islam to the students is completely unfounded.”
Parents Don't Like Being Called Bigots After Objecting To School Lesson On Islam | The Huffington Post

----------

Knightkore (04-04-2017)

----------


## Correction

The Islamic prayer room in the Alumni Memorial Union has  been vandalized in the days following the release of the second travel ban.  While the damage was not permanent or large-scale, it was noticeable and  highly upsetting to students.



 A Muslim student, who wished to remain anonymous for fear  of being harassed, said, I use the prayer room often, and so do some  of my friends. It was hurtful to know people would vandalize that space.  We dont deface any of the Christian symbols that are on campus.
 The Islamic prayer room incidents led to the installation of a security camera in the hallway. 
Marquette Wire :   Muslim prayer space tarnished

----------


## Knightkore

> *Parents Don’t Like Being Called Bigots After Objecting To School Lesson On Islam*
> 
> *The parents claim the school was “proselytizing” by teaching about the world’s second-largest religion.*
> 
> 
> 
>    Two  New Jersey parents who complained about how Islam was being taught in  their children’s schools are now upset after being called out as  Islamophobes. 
> 
>    Libby Hilsenrath and Nancy Gayer, both parents of seventh grade sons at Chatham Middle School, have sought out the help of a conservative law firm after apparently being “pilloried by their community,” according to a press release.
> ...

----------


## Knightkore

> The Islamic prayer room in the Alumni Memorial Union has  been vandalized in the days following the release of the second travel ban.  While the damage was not permanent or large-scale, it was noticeable and  highly upsetting to students.
> 
> 
> 
>  A Muslim student, who wished to remain anonymous for fear  of being harassed, said, “I use the prayer room often, and so do some  of my friends. It was hurtful to know people would vandalize that space.  We don’t deface any of the Christian symbols that are on campus.”
>  The Islamic prayer room incidents led to the installation of a security camera in the hallway. 
> Marquette Wire :   Muslim prayer space tarnished


Enemy combatants praying to demons.  Indeed the enemy WOULD desire to hide.

Islam The Lies and Deceptions

*Muslim activists in the West have been using the            tactic of claiming that they worship the same god as the Christians in            order to gain legitimacy and acceptance. They have been using the name            "God" in place of "Allah" in many translations of the Qur'an.* *Muslims DO NOT pray to          the same God (Yahweh/ Jehovah of Holy Scripture) of Christians and Jews! *  Yahweh is transliterated from the Hebrew          YHVH. *Before * *Muhammad**          the Arabs had 365 gods - one for each day of the year. *  *Muhammad**          picked Allah (the Arab moon god).*  *They claim the founder of Islam is a prophet            named Muhammad...however Muhammad himself says he is not a prophet and            has never personally heard from God...in fact Muhammad who heard            voices thought himself it was from evil spirits....his wife encouraged            him to change his mind and claim God had spoken to him...*  * Muhammad was a pedophile, having sexual relations with a 6 year            old and 9 year old girl.*  *  Muhammad            performed no miracles, spoke no prophecies, 
          and died like all mortal men* * Islam claims the Prophet Muhammad was           foretold in the Torah and Bible:*
The            coming of Prophet Muhammad had been foretold in the Torah. God had            said to Moses:            "I will raise them up a Prophet from among their brethren, like unto            thee, and I will put My words in his mouth; and he shall speak to them            all that I shall command him" Deuteronomy 18:18  *This was fulfilled in John            1:45, "We have found him, of whom Moses in the law, and the prophets,            did write,           Jesus of Nazareth, the son of Joseph."             Nope..not Muhammad! It was Jesus of Nazareth!* ooops...  *There are more                than 100 verses in the Qur'an (Koran) advocating the use of                violence to spread Islam**.   				  There are exactly 123 verses in the Qur'an                about killing and fighting.*


 *Qur'an 9:5*, known as "the verse of                  the sword," declares, "Fight and slay the pagans wherever you                  find them, and seize them, beleaguer them, and lie in wait for                  them in every stratagem."


  The Koran was written 500 years after the Bible and            Muhammad couldn't get his history straight? Who was talking to his            head? Certainly wasn't the Most High God. *The            Moslems consider the Qur’an as uncorrupted. Yet it's historical and            scientific blunders are numerous..* *Islam teaches that Hagar was Abraham's first            wife..the Torah says Hagar was Sarah's handmaiden, or bondwoman.....Hagar was never            Abraham's wife..she was a maid...a servant...who had a child for            Abraham because Sarah was barren and couldn't conceive. Eventually            Sarah did conceive and Hagar was cast into the desert with Ishmael her            son. *

----------


## Don29palms

What is the muslim holiday where they celebrate Mohammed's ressurection?

----------

Knightkore (04-04-2017)

----------


## Correction

> What is the muslim holiday where they celebrate Mohammed's ressurection?


Do you think that muslims believe Prophet Muhammad is the creator of the universe ?

----------


## Don29palms

> Do you think that muslims believe Prophet Muhammad is the creator of the universe ?


Muslims are stupid enough to believe that. They believe that Mohammed was a prophet so it's possible they believe just about anything.

----------

Knightkore (04-04-2017)

----------


## Big Dummy

> Do you think that muslims believe Prophet Muhammad is the creator of the universe ?


Who knows what demented flying donkey shit muslims believe. The muslims can't come to the simple conclusion that fifty year old men having sex with nine year olds is rape and pedophilla. So what the heck can a muslim do in the form of logic? Suicide for martyrdom sound logical to you @Correction?

----------

Knightkore (04-04-2017)

----------


## Correction

Florida Extremist Arrested After Neighbors Threatened with Guns and Anti-Muslim Insults He yelled at them, saying “I’m going to kill all you Muslim m**f**s, get out of my country.


                                                                   The Extremist Robert Anthony Ruetting, 52 of Monument Landing  Boulevard, was arrested Saturday on a charge of aggravated assaut with a  deadly weapon after a family was threatened at gunpoint and anti-Muslim  comments yelled at them, according to the Jacksonville Sheriff’s  Office. (Jacksonville Sheriff’s Office)   


Jacksonville man arrested after neighbors threatened with guns and anti-Muslim insults | Jacksonville News, Sports and Entertainment | jacksonville.com

----------

Knightkore (04-04-2017)

----------


## Big Dummy

> Florida Extremist Arrested After Neighbors Threatened with Guns and Anti-Muslim Insults He yelled at them, saying “I’m going to kill all you Muslim m**f**s, get out of my country.
> 
> Robert Anthony Ruetting, 52 of Monument Landing Boulevard, was arrested Saturday on a charge of aggravated assaut with a deadly weapon after a family was threatened at gunpoint and anti-Muslim comments yelled at them, according to the Jacksonville Sheriff&rsquo;s Office. (Jacksonville Sheriff&rsquo;s Office)   " width="620" height="350">  
>                                                                    The Extremist Robert Anthony Ruetting, 52 of Monument Landing  Boulevard, was arrested Saturday on a charge of aggravated assaut with a  deadly weapon after a family was threatened at gunpoint and anti-Muslim  comments yelled at them, according to the Jacksonville Sheriff’s  Office. (Jacksonville Sheriff’s Office)   
> 
> 
> Jacksonville man arrested after neighbors threatened with guns and anti-Muslim insults | Jacksonville News, Sports and Entertainment | jacksonville.com


Not violent enough for you muslim terrorist types , right?

----------

Knightkore (04-04-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> Florida Extremist Arrested After Neighbors Threatened with Guns and Anti-Muslim Insults He yelled at them, saying “I’m going to kill all you Muslim m**f**s, get out of my country.
> 
> 
>                                                                    The Extremist Robert Anthony Ruetting, 52 of Monument Landing  Boulevard, was arrested Saturday on a charge of aggravated assaut with a  deadly weapon after a family was threatened at gunpoint and anti-Muslim  comments yelled at them, according to the Jacksonville Sheriff’s  Office. (Jacksonville Sheriff’s Office)   
> 
> 
> Jacksonville man arrested after neighbors threatened with guns and anti-Muslim insults | Jacksonville News, Sports and Entertainment | jacksonville.com


At this point in the game with islamist invaders?  This gentleman will be a hero soon enough.  On the upside, you just made him a martyr of sorts.  Thank you.

----------

Big Bird (04-04-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

> The Islamic prayer room in the Alumni Memorial Union has  been vandalized in the days following the release of the second travel ban.  While the damage was not permanent or large-scale, it was noticeable and  highly upsetting to students.
> 
> 
> 
>  A Muslim student, who wished to remain anonymous for fear  of being harassed, said, I use the prayer room often, and so do some  of my friends. It was hurtful to know people would vandalize that space.  We dont deface any of the Christian symbols that are on campus.
>  The Islamic prayer room incidents led to the installation of a security camera in the hallway. 
> Marquette Wire :   Muslim prayer space tarnished


muslims made people hate muslims. You are now reaping what you have sewn.

----------

Big Dummy (04-04-2017)

----------


## S-N-A-F-U

*
What a contrast between Jesus and this Evil Faker! 

​Quoted In Part...*




Islam..VERSES FROM THE QURAN.. EVIDENCE THAT ISLAM IS Clearly and Concisely Evil, Violent, and Intolerant
Every time I write and article that sheds Islam in a negative light, my life gets threatened by muslims, I get hate messages from liberals, and I’m labeled a ‘racist’ by idiots who do not realize that Islam is not a race.

If Muslims are so proud of their quran, why would they threaten my life for simply sharing verses straight from their “holy book”?

Islam is also not a religion,

It is a theocracy and terrorist cult that hides behind the mask of religion in order to achieve its mission of world domination.

Furthermore, people, including news anchors who call islamic terrorists “extremists and radicals”, are wrong… They are DEVOUT muslims simply following the dictates of their koran.

I have read the koran and studied it thoroughly. I have read the muslim brotherhood’s documented plan for the destruction of America from within.

I will not submit or convert and I will not allow the death threats, the name calling, and the pack threat mentality stop me from telling the truth about Islam.
Here it is folks… straight from their own Quran.. You read the verses below and you decide..
Peaceful religion…??? NO WAY…
Fact: in the 1400 year history of islam, muslims have murdered over 270 million people.

Fact: Since 911, muslims have committed over 23 thousand deadly terror attacks around the world.
Fact: Islam can not and will not peacefully co exist with any other religion on earth. Never.

Fact: Where are all those so called “peaceful” muslims when the terror attacks occur? Why do they not stand publicly against the attacks as a religious group? The reason….. is in the verses below… It goes against their koran.

Muslim (20:4645) – “…He (the Messenger of Allah) did that and said: There is another act which elevates the position of a man in Paradise to a grade one hundred (higher), and the elevation between one grade and the other is equal to the height of the heaven from the earth. He (Abu Sa’id) said: What is that act? He replied: Jihad in the way of Allah! Jihad in the way of Allah!”

Muslim (20:4696) – “the Messenger of Allah (may peace be upon him) said: ‘One who died but did not fight in the way of Allah nor did he express any desire (or determination) for Jihad died the death of a hypocrite.'”

Muslim (19:4321-4323) – Three separate hadith in which Muhammad shrugs over the news that innocent children were killed in a raid by his men against unbelievers. His response: “They are of them (meaning the enemy).”

Tabari 7:97 The morning after the murder of Ashraf, the Prophet declared, “Kill any Jew who falls under your power.” Ashraf was a poet, killed by Muhammad’s men because he insulted Islam. Here, Muhammad widens the scope of his orders to kill. An innocent Jewish businessman was then slain by his Muslim partner, merely for being non-Muslim.

Tabari 9:69 “Killing Unbelievers is a small matter to us” The words of Muhammad, prophet of Islam.


Ibn Ishaq: 327 – “Allah said, ‘A prophet must slaughter before collecting captives. A slaughtered enemy is driven from the land. Muhammad, you craved the desires of this world, its goods and the ransom captives would bring. But Allah desires killing them to manifest the religion.’”

Ibn Ishaq: 990 – Lest anyone think that cutting off someone’s head while screaming ‘Allah Akbar!’ is a modern custom, here is an account of that very practice under Muhammad, who seems to approve.

Ibn Ishaq: 992 – “Fight everyone in the way of Allah and kill those who disbelieve in Allah.” Muhammad’s instructions to his men prior to a military raid.

The Quran:
Quran (2:191-193) – “And slay them wherever ye find them, and drive them out of the places whence they drove you out, for persecution [of Muslims] is worse than slaughter [of non-believers]… but if desist, then lo! Allah is forgiving and merciful. And fight them until persecution is no more, and religion is for Allah.”

There is a good case to be made that the textual context of this particular passage is defensive war, even if the historical context was not. However, there are also two worrisome pieces to this verse. The first is that the killing of others is authorized in the event of “persecution” (a qualification that is ambiguous at best). The second is that fighting may persist until “religion is for Allah.” The example set by Muhammad is not reassuring.

Quran (2:244) – “Then fight in the cause of Allah, and know that Allah Heareth and knoweth all things.”

Quran (2:216) – “Fighting is prescribed for you, and ye dislike it. But it is possible that ye dislike a thing which is good for you, and that ye love a thing which is bad for you. But Allah knoweth, and ye know not.” Not only does this verse establish that violence can be virtuous, but it also contradicts the myth that fighting is intended only in self-defense, since the audience was obviously not under attack at the time. From the Hadith, we know that Muhammad was actually trying to motivate his people into raiding caravans with this verse.


image: http://17msim16n4o7ptuby2h5jaz1.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/Screen-Shot-2014-05-13-at-11.22.17-AM-300x297.png

Quran (3:56) – “As to those who reject faith, I will punish them with terrible agony in this world and in the Hereafter, nor will they have anyone to help.”

Read more at Proof that Islam is Evil, Violent, and Intolerant- Straight From the Koran - Jan Morgan Media

----------

Big Dummy (04-05-2017)

----------


## S-N-A-F-U

> So what was the offending text?  That islamists are murderers and rapists?  That muhammed taught them to do so?


“Allah-U-Akbar (god is great) is the most frightening word, because it always reminds me that someone is committing crime; specifically murder.” 
― M.F. Moonzajer

----------


## Correction

White supremacist Troll asks a lawyer why there is no 'Christian ISIS,' gets schooled.

Qasim Rashid is no stranger to anti-Muslim rhetoric. In fact, the Washington, D.C.based lawyer tells Teen Vogue that he has personally dealt with a significant increase in anti-Muslim trolls since Donald Trump was elected. And Rashids epic response to one such troll is going viral.

On Sunday, Rashid tweeted that a white supremacist DMd me claiming Islam is violent & taunted me to show wheres the Christian version of Isis? and shared screenshots of the conversation. He responded to the question with a long list of examples of terrorism and violence at the hands of Christians, including *400 years of Trans Atlantic Slave Trade that maimed, raped, killed, kidnapped, and enslaved 20 million African heathens to bring them to Christ*, and a note that *In America white supremacists who are self-described Christian are the single largest terror threat to American security*.





Yes, terrorism exists, and that doesnt mean all Muslims are terrorists or approve of terrorism. And while Rashid pointed out several instances of violence at the hands of Christians, his aim wasnt to state that all Christians are terrorists. *I was inspired to respond because I believe terrorism has no religion*, Rashid tells Teen Vogue in an email. *Those atrocities committed by Christians do not reflect Jesus Christ, and the atrocities of Daesh do not reflect Prophet Muhammad*.

Rashid has continued to emphasize his point in subsequent tweets, encouraging those who follow the thread to *learn Islam from Muslim sources & from scholars of Islam. Not Google, not wiki, not hate websites*.

http://www.teenvogue.com/story/musli...christian-isis

----------


## S-N-A-F-U

[QUOTE=Correction;1386940]White supremacist Troll asks a lawyer why there is no 'Christian ISIS,' gets schooled.

Qasim Rashid is no stranger to anti-Muslim rhetoric. In fact, the Washington, D.C.–based lawyer tells Teen Vogue that he has personally dealt with a “significant” increase in anti-Muslim trolls since Donald Trump was elected. And Rashid’s epic response to one such troll is going viral.

On Sunday, Rashid tweeted that “a white supremacist DM’d me claiming Islam is violent & taunted me to show ‘where’s the Christian version of Isis?’” and shared screenshots of the conversation. He responded to the question with a long list of examples of terrorism and violence at the hands of Christians, including “*400 years of Trans Atlantic Slave Trade that maimed, raped, killed, kidnapped, and enslaved 20 million African ‘heathens’ to bring them to Christ*,” and a note that “*In America white supremacists who are self-described Christian are the single largest terror threat to American security*.”
/QUOTE]

This Islamic fool that came up with this as an answer, has his head buried up, you know where.

Unlike the quran, the Bible does not say, or suggest to engage in any heinous act, or unscriptural activity, quite the opposite -- that's God's purview.   People who have done these things in the Name of God are not Christian by definition!  Anyone claiming to be a Christian doesn't make it so, anymore than standing in one's garage make them a car.

During the Covenant with the "Nation of Israel" God took a proactive part in punishing those that violated that covenant, including taking punitive action against that nation's enemies. Which is his call, not ours, as indicated  herein...
*
"Do not avenge yourselves, beloved, but leave room for God's wrath. For it is written: "Vengeance is Mine, I will repay, says the Lord." ~*Rom. 12:19

----------


## Correction

*Anti-Muslim graffiti found at University of Southern Maine*  The graffiti was discovered Tuesday evening and was condemned by USM  President Glenn Cummings in a statement sent to the USM community. 


The University of Southern Maine is investigating an anti-Muslim  statement that was written on a poster in Luther Bonney Hall on the  Portland campus.
 USM President Glenn Cummings wrote in an email sent Wednesday to the  USM community that the disgraceful statement was written sometime on  Tuesday evening.
    Farkhunda Jamal, a USM junior who lives in Westbrook, said she was  disheartened but not surprised by an anti-Muslim message on a poster  hung in the school's Luther Bonney Hall (background). Jamal, a Muslim  who immigrated to the U.S. from Afghanistan when she was 6, said she  believes this latest on-campus message of intolerance indicates what  some people in the community are thinking, but aren't outwardly  expressing. 				



 	 I cannot begin to tell you how this strikes at the heart of  everything we are trying to accomplish here as a place where everyone  feels welcome and safe, Cummings wrote. I am personally sickened by  this and apologize to our many Muslim students whose presence on our  campus and contributions to our university I could not value more. We do  not know who the perpetrator is, but are making every effort to find  out and take action to the full extent of USM policies and Maine law. I  expect that anyone who can furnish any information on the incident will  come forward and do so.


Anti-Muslim graffiti found at University of Southern Maine - Portland Press Herald

----------


## Don29palms

Anti muslim graffiti is just free speech.

----------

Big Bird (04-05-2017)

----------


## Correction

> Unlike the quran, the Bible does not say, or suggest to engage in any heinous act, or unscriptural activity, quite the opposite -- that's God's purview.   People who have done these things in the Name of God are not Christian by definition!  Anyone claiming to be a Christian doesn't make it so, anymore than standing in one's garage make them a car.
> 
> During the Covenant with the "Nation of Israel" God took a proactive part in punishing those that violated that covenant, including taking punitive action against that nation's enemies. Which is his call, not ours, as indicated  herein...
> *
> "Do not avenge yourselves, beloved, but leave room for God's wrath. For it is written: "Vengeance is Mine, I will repay, says the Lord." ~*Rom. 12:19


Have you ever read this beautiful verse;

*Luke 19:27* But these enemies of mine, who did not want me to reign over them, bring them here and *slay them* in my presence.

we read:

Gill's Exposition of the Entire Bible

But those mine enemies,.... Meaning particularly *the Jews, who were enemies to the person of Christ, and hated and rejected him, as the King Messiah; and rebelled against him, and would not submit to his government; and were enemies to his people, and were exceeding mad against them, and persecuted them; and to his Gospel, and the distinguishing truths of it, and to his ordinances, which they rejected against themselves*:

which would not that I should reign over them

*bring hither, and slay them before me*; *which had its accomplishment in the destruction of Jerusalem, when multitudes of them were slain with the sword, both with their own, and with their enemies; and to this the parable has a special respect*, and of which Christ more largely discourses in this chapter; see Luke 19:41 *though it is true of all natural men, that they are enemies to Christ; and so of all negligent and slothful professors, and ministers of the word, who, when Christ shall come a second time, of which his coming to destroy the Jewish nation was an emblem and pledge, will be punished with everlasting destruction by him; and then all other enemies will be slain and destroyed, sin, Satan, the world, and death: of the first of these the Jews say* (n),

Do you see the beauty ?

Pulpit Commentary
Verse 27. - But those mine enemies, which would not that I should reign over them, bring hither, and slay them before me. An obvious reference to the Lord's dealings with the chosen people, and an unmistakable reference to the awful ruin and disaster which was so soon to overwhelm the city and temple and the whole nationality. But behind this temporal reference there looms in the background the vast shadow of a* terrible eternal doom reserved for the enemies of the Redeemer*. Godet has a beautiful and suggestive note on the signification of the ten and five cities, the reward of the faithful toiler here. "They," the "cities," "represent mortal beings in a lower state of development, but whom the glorified faithful are commissioned to raise to their Divine destination." 

Keep in mind that the bible authors claim that Jesus came to bring sword on earth and thus slaying his enemy is his norm according to the author of the bible. Many Christians claim that muslims are his enemies while they worship his God, this leaves us with the fact that Creation-worshipers are his real enemies.

----------


## Big Bird

> White supremacist Troll asks a lawyer why there is no 'Christian ISIS,' gets schooled.
> 
> Qasim Rashid is no stranger to anti-Muslim rhetoric. In fact, the Washington, D.C.–based lawyer tells Teen Vogue that he has personally dealt with a “significant” increase in anti-Muslim trolls since Donald Trump was elected. And Rashid’s epic response to one such troll is going viral.
> 
> On Sunday, Rashid tweeted that “a white supremacist DM’d me claiming Islam is violent & taunted me to show ‘where’s the Christian version of Isis?’” and shared screenshots of the conversation. He responded to the question with a long list of examples of terrorism and violence at the hands of Christians, including “*400 years of Trans Atlantic Slave Trade that maimed, raped, killed, kidnapped, and enslaved 20 million African ‘heathens’ to bring them to Christ*,” and a note that “*In America white supremacists who are self-described Christian are the single largest terror threat to American security*.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you forgetting that muslims had slaves long before Columbus crossed the Atlantic?
Do you even know what point your trying to make or is this just more blathering.

EDIT:
As a matter of fact it was muslims that were selling most of the slaves to the Dutch slave traders.
Dam man, READ A BOOK!

----------


## Dos Equis

> First day under the new president DonaldTrump - 
> 
> Islamophobic haters outside a mosque in Washington...


Meanwhile in St. Petersburg and London................

----------

Big Bird (04-05-2017),Knightkore (04-06-2017)

----------


## Correction

> Meanwhile in St. Petersburg and London................


Meanwhile in Iraq
230 muslim civilian martyrs in US-lead airstrikes, Iraq

----------


## Midgardian

> Meanwhile in Iraq
> 230 muslim civilian martyrs in US-lead airstrikes, Iraq


That justifies London and St. Petersburg?

Dos it also justify Paris, Nice, Orlando, San Bernarino, Ft, Hood, 9/11, etc...

See, this is the problem Islam has - their terrorist attacks are too numerous to list concisely; I could go on and on.

Those civilians wouldn't be dead if ISIS wasn't using them as shields and hiding in their midst.

----------

Big Bird (04-05-2017),Knightkore (04-06-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

> Meanwhile in St. Petersburg and London................


I think the mohamadites made a mistake screwing with Putin.

----------

Knightkore (04-06-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

> I think the mohamadites made a mistake screwing with Putin.


When a Russian was kidnapped off the streets of Beirut in the early 1980s, Moscow acted quickly. 

They sent a team in to kill and dismember a Hamas soldier.

The Russian was quickly released.

I don't have any issues with Hamas, but you don't mess with the Russkies.

----------

Big Bird (04-05-2017),Knightkore (04-06-2017)

----------


## Dos Equis

> Meanwhile in Iraq
> 230 muslim civilian martyrs in US-lead airstrikes, Iraq


We went from Christians to the US military?

In case you had not noticed, gays now serve in the military so I reckon you can blame gays as much as Christians.

Just out of curiosity, any idea on how many Obama killed in Libya, or was that the cool war you never talk about?

----------

Big Bird (04-05-2017),Knightkore (04-06-2017)

----------


## S-N-A-F-U

> Have you ever read this beautiful verse;
> 
> *Luke 19:27* But these enemies of mine, who did not want me to reign over them, bring them here and *slay them* in my presence.


 :Geez: I know this is over your head, and this is where most folks go wrong, especially neophytes -- thinking that Every passage in the Bible is to be taken literally.  The Bible is made up of Literal, Figurative, and Symbolic (allegorical) language. 

Luke 19:27 is not a literal statement, it's a *PARABLE* and taken out of context! Jesus was telling the parable of the Ten Minas (Talents).

Christ uses the Parable of the Ten Minas in *Luke 19:11–27* to teach about the coming kingdom of God on earth. The occasion of the parable is Jesus’ final trip to Jerusalem. Many people in the crowd along the road believed that He was going to Jerusalem in order to establish His earthly kingdom immediately. (Of course, He was going to Jerusalem in order to die, as He had stated in *Luke 18:33.)* Jesus used this parable to dispel any hopeful rumors that the time of the kingdom had arrived.

In the parable, a nobleman leaves for a foreign country in order to be made king. Before he left, he gave ten minas to ten of his servants *(Luke 19:12–13)*. A mina was a good sum of money (about three months’ wages), and the future king said, “Put this money to work . . . until I come back” (verse 13).

*Luke 19;27* is part of this parable that Jesus taught. The parable is intended to teach about the judgment of God at this point. It does not suggest that human governance should even follow this example. He merely uses what could and often did happen to illustrate a point of God's supreme governance. IOW, in the parable, the king commanded that his enemies—those who had rebelled against his authority—be brought before him. Right there in the king’s presence, they were executed *(Luke 19:27).*

Thus, this verse has nothing to do with an individual turning the other cheek, nor does it speak to the idea of human governance at all. What it does teach is that all mankind will one day face the judgment of God. Those who have hated and rejected God will be punished.

*par·a·ble*
ˈperəb(ə)l/
*noun*

*a simple story used to illustrate a moral or spiritual lesson, as told by Jesus in the Gospels.*
*synonyms:*
*allegory, moral story/tale, fable, exemplum**"the parable of the prodigal son"*



Get it? I doubt it!

----------

Knightkore (04-06-2017)

----------


## Correction

Report: Man Accused Of Choking Cab Driver Because He Was Muslim  WCCO | CBS Minnesota

----------


## Big Bird

https://www.jihadwatch.org/2017/04/i...d-send-them-20

*Islamic State tells Muslims to steal from infidels and send them 20%*

Where did they get the idea for this? You guessed it:
And know that anything you obtain of war booty  then indeed, for Allah is one fifth of it and for the Messenger and for near relatives and the orphans, the needy, and the traveler, if you have believed in Allah and in that which We sent down to Our Servant on the day of criterion  the day when the two armies met. And Allah, over all things, is competent. (Quran 8:41)
The Islamic State believes that the worlds Muslims are at war with the worlds non-Muslims, and are thus entitled to the spoils of war, of which a fifth belongs to them as the caliphate, the sole legitimate government for Muslims.
And of course the Infidels wealth and property belongs to the Muslims by right, for the Quran specofoes that Muslims must fight them until the pay the jizya with willing submission and feel themselves subdued (Quran 9:29). So the Infidels paying for the upkeep of the Muslims is the natural order of things.





ISIS Tells Muslims to Go Steal, Send the Caliphate 20 Percent of the Loot, by Bridget Johnson, PJ Media, April 5, 2017:The newest issue of ISIS English-language Rumiyah magazine released today encourages old-fashioned theft and looting to help fund the Islamic State, with target suggestions including an armored truck full of cash or an electronics superstore.
The article declares that the wealth of kafir, or disbelievers, is halal, so Muslims should take it  as long as they remit one-fifth to the caliphate.
The article cites a hadith to show the clear permissibility of spilling their blood and taking their wealth until they accept Islam all kuffar who are not under the contract of dhimmah are enemies from whom ghanimah [booty] is taken.
The writer argues that aside from istijarah, or a safe passage covenant, and the jizyah tax, the only relationship the Muslim has to the kuffar is that of the sword, i.e. physically waging jihad against them. And any attack on the kuffar, including that which is financial, is jihad. In this regard, any wealth taken from the kuffar through deception or defeat is considered ghanimah.
Sponsored
Whether the financial damage is on an individual kafir or the cause of perpetual loss to a business, the Muslim in Dar al-Kufr [land of disbelievers] has the opportunity to follow this blessed sunnah, striking terror by stalking the kuffar and causing them economic harm. There should be no misunderstanding about the excellence of this deed, as taking this wealth is in accordance with the command of Allah.
Of this stolen wealth, ISIS directs, 20 percent should be set aside and given to the Khalifah or to an official representative of the Khalifah for those who are able.
But whoever kills a kafir  for which he has proof of his killing him gets to keep all the loot. Or, specifically, whatever the kafir possesses at the time and place he is killed.
This includes his clothing, jewelry, all kinds of weapons, gold, silver, currencies, as well as the vehicle he was using, and so forth, ISIS adds.
And theres another loophole: The one who kills a kafir on a dark street or in an alleyway, while no one else is around, does not need evidence of his kill in order to take the salab [personal belongings].
As for the wealth of a business or any wealth which was taken through deception, instead of killing an individual, then that is not salab. Rather, this is ghanimah that must be divided accordingly, the ISIS article directs.
The terror group insisted the tactic is to invade [disbelievers] lands and damage them with the loss of life and wealth.
So it is not enough to defend Muslim land and incite oneself to do so, but one must hate the kuffar and long for causing them harm in their own lands. And this must be done with the pure intention of seeking to make the word of Allah the highest, even if the benefits of ghanimah are a result of ones blessed operation for Allahs cause.
The last sentence defines property that can be included in these booty-collecting operations to include people: May Allah, the Most Generous, make the kuffars wealth, weapons, women, and children ghanimah for those who strive for His cause.

----------


## Crunch

So when will everyone ignore "Erection" and his self-pleasuring thread? Y'all know this clown only posts this shit to get a reaction out of you. Stop giving this mouth breather what he wants.

It's not like he has anything else to do while sitting around jerking off in his parent's basement.

----------


## Big Bird

https://www.jihadwatch.org/2017/04/pa-tv-instructs-viewers-to-obey-qurans-rules-for-wife-beating

 
*PA TV instructs viewers to obey Qurans rules for wife-beating*

Would you have expected them to reject what the Quran says?
Men have authority over women because Allah has made the one superior to the other, and because they spend their wealth to maintain them. Good women are obedient. They guard their unseen parts because Allah has guarded them. As for those from whom you fear disobedience, admonish them and send them to beds apart and beat them.  Quran 4:34
Muhammad struck me on the chest which caused me pain, and then said: Did you think that Allah and His Apostle would deal unjustly with you?  Aisha (Sahih Muslim 2127)
PA TV instructs viewers who use beatings and violence to solve marital problems to obey the Qurans religious rules for beatings,' by Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik, Palestinian Media Watch, April 6, 2017:What might be considered a bad April Fools Day joke in other parts of the world, was taught in earnest on official Palestinian Authority TV on April 1. A female PA TV reporter instructed those of PA TVs viewers who use beatings and violence to solve their marital problems to carefully read and obey the Qurans religious rules for beatings:*Official PA TV reporter:*To those who use beatings and violence to solve their marital problems: Carefully read the Quranic verse again [Sura 4:34]. There are solutions before giving beatings. If you have to, there are religious rules for beatings that must be obeyed. Guys, the goal of the beatings is rebuke in a way that does not cause injury. You can even go ask someone about it.

----------


## Correction

*Anti-Islam Graffiti On Calgary Family's SUV Part Of A Growing Trend: Police*A Calgary family's vandalized SUV is the latest example of the city's growing hate-crime graffiti trend.
According  to Calgary police, graffiti targeting certain ethnicities and religions  is becoming more common. In 2017 alone, police have investigated six  cases, including one high-profile incident where Islamophobic and anti-Semitic phrases were written at a public park.

This  latest instance occurred Thursday morning. The family woke up to see  the windows of their SUV smashed in and anti-Islam comments written on the vehicle. 

Calgary police said  it was the only vandalized property in the neighbourhood, and they're  asking anyone with information to come forward.
"These are not minor offences," Senior Const. Craig Collins said in a Facebook post Friday. 



Anti-Islam Graffiti On Calgary Family's SUV Part Of A Growing Trend: Police

----------


## Rutabaga

good,,the world is finally waking up to the fact that islam is not compatible with western civilization..

stay home, clean up your own back yards before shitting in others..you are not wanted nor needed anywhere but in your our countries..

learn or burn..

----------

Big Bird (04-09-2017),Don29palms (04-08-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/09/world/middleeast/explosion-egypt-coptic-christian-church.html?_r=0


﻿*ISIS Claims 2 Deadly Explosions at Egyptian Coptic Churches on Palm Sunday*






﻿CAIRO — Two explosions at Coptic churches inEgypt on Palm Sunday left at least 36 people dead and injured dozens of others as a day of worship in the besieged Christian community turned to destruction and carnage.The first blast ripped through St. George’s Church in northern Egypt in the Nile Delta city of Tanta, 50 miles north of Cairo, during a Mass about 9:30 a.m., according to an official from the Health Ministry. The deputy minister of health put the death toll at 25.Hours later, a suicide bomber set off an explosion outside the main Coptic church in Alexandria, St. Mark’s Cathedral, killing at least 11 — including three police officers — and injuring 21 others, the Health Ministry said.

----------


## Big Bird

> *Anti-Islam Graffiti On Calgary Family's SUV Part Of A Growing Trend: Police*
> 
> 
> A Calgary family's vandalized SUV is the latest example of the city's growing hate-crime graffiti trend.
> According  to Calgary police, graffiti targeting certain ethnicities and religions  is becoming more common. In 2017 alone, police have investigated six  cases, including one high-profile incident where Islamophobic and anti-Semitic phrases were written at a public park.
> 
> This  latest instance occurred Thursday morning. The family woke up to see  the windows of their SUV smashed in and anti-Islam comments written on the vehicle. 
> 
> Calgary police said  it was the only vandalized property in the neighbourhood, and they're  asking anyone with information to come forward.
> ...

----------


## Big Dummy

> 


The illiterate muslim scum in France burn the cars to send a message. This can be fixed and looks better in propaganda photos. Want to know how I know it is a hoax? Anyone with enough hate to do this would be sure to spell out FUCK more clear than is-slime. 

 Massive world wide muslim BS is going down. WAKE the FUCK UP PEOPLE.

----------


## Correction

Mr. J? I call out into the waiting room. A  short, gray-haired man in his 60s staggers toward me, bracing his back  with his hands. Despite his pain, he gives me a warm smile, which I  return.
 As I help him onto the exam-room table, he winces, squeezing my hand.
 Im  a medical student, I begin. If you wouldnt mind, Id like to examine  you before Dr. S sees you. (I am using their initials to protect the  privacy of patient and doctors.)
 He nods. Go ahead, you can learn on me  just dont break my leg!
 We chuckle, and then I check his vitals, review his medications and ask him about his back pain.
 Its  been getting worse for the past couple of months, he says. Ive been  under a lot of stress with my business. And theres so much else going  on  Ive been feeling angry a lot lately . . . .
 Youve been feeling angry? Why? I ask.
 Its  the news, Mr. J says. ISIS and those Muslims. His nostrils flare;  his hands clench. These Muslims think they can blow up our country!
 Heat crawls up my neck. I am a Muslim American.

Continue reading: A patient says something hateful, and hereâs what a Muslim medical student does - The Washington Post

----------


## Correction

*Anti-Muslim & anti-Hispanic hate crimes rise on Long Island*Reported incidents of both anti-Muslim* and anti-Hispanic hate crimes on Long Island increased between 2014 and 2015, according to data found at data.ny.gov.
 There were a total of 770 reported incidents of hate crimes committed  against people and property on Long Island between 2010 and 2015. The  number of hate crimes across the island spiked in 2012 with 184, a 55  percent increase from the 101 hate crimes in 2011. Since 2012, incidents  have been declining, with only 104 reported in 2015.
 Even though hate crimes are decreasing overall, anti-Muslim hate  crime reports increased by 600 percent, from only one committed in 2014  to seven committed in 2015. Reports of anti-Hispanic hate crimes  increased by 150 percent, from two in 2014 to five in 2015.




New York State follows the FBI’s methodology for tracking hate crimes, which separates hate crimes into 38 distinct categories of bias type.
 Hate crimes with an anti-Jewish bias are the most prevalent type on  Long Island. Of the 770 total hate crimes, 372 were committed with an  anti-Jewish bias. Every year between 2010 and 2015, this bias type makes  up the highest percent of hate crimes. While the overall number of hate  crime across the island is decreasing, the percent of anti-Jewish hate  crimes in regards to the total is on the rise.

Anti-Muslim  anti-Hispanic hate crimes rise on Long Island | Long Island Report

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Oh the shame of it all.

----------

Dave37 (04-10-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

> *Anti-Islam Graffiti On Calgary Family's SUV Part Of A Growing Trend: Police*
> 
> 
> A Calgary family's vandalized SUV is the latest example of the city's growing hate-crime graffiti trend.
> According  to Calgary police, graffiti targeting certain ethnicities and religions  is becoming more common. In 2017 alone, police have investigated six  cases, including one high-profile incident where Islamophobic and anti-Semitic phrases were written at a public park.
> 
> This  latest instance occurred Thursday morning. The family woke up to see  the windows of their SUV smashed in and anti-Islam comments written on the vehicle. 
> 
> Calgary police said  it was the only vandalized property in the neighbourhood, and they're  asking anyone with information to come forward.
> ...


Probably done by a Muslim to arouse sympathy.

----------


## Midgardian

Islam is hateful.

----------


## Knightkore



----------

Big Bird (04-12-2017),Big Dummy (04-11-2017)

----------


## S-N-A-F-U

> And how would you feel if you realized the truth of those "atrocities"?
> 
> It is quite simple really.....were they following what Jesus taught?
> 
> What did muhammed teach and live out by example?


Actually, the simple truth and difference is;  Islamist carry out the tenants as enumerated in their Quran and Hadith, as brought forth by a false prophet who set the heinous examples.  

Whereas, 'so called' Christians acted on their own by not following Christ admonishments and examples as set forth in Scripture.  Case in point, the Spanish Inquisition was set in motion by the King and Queen of Spain with Pope Sixtus as a complicitor -- completely ignoring God's written word -- as other misadventures orcratrated by flawed and sinful men have taken root over the centuries.

----------

Knightkore (04-11-2017)

----------


## S-N-A-F-U

> Actually, the simple truth and difference is;  Islamist carry out the tenants as enumerated in their Quran and Hadith, as brought forth by a false prophet who set the heinous examples.  
> 
> Whereas, 'so called' Christians acted on their own by not following Christ admonishments and examples as set forth in Scripture.  Case in point, the Spanish Inquisition was set in motion by the King and Queen of Spain with Pope Sixtus as a complicitor -- completely ignoring God's written word -- as other misadventures orcratrated by flawed and sinful men have taken root over the centuries.


Oops, should read: Tenets   :Sofa:

----------


## Correction

*An Extremist Anti-Muslim vandal arrested*An Oshawa male is facing numerous charges after numerous Durham  Region Transit properties were spray painted with anti-Muslim graffiti.
 Between Feb. 25 and March 30, police investigated 15 separate  incidents in Oshawa, Whitby, Ajax and Pickering. On March 30, police saw  a suspect spraying anti-Muslim graffiti on an Oshawa bus shelter, and  was arrested without incident.
 A 56-year-old male of Stevenson Road South has been charged with 15 counts of mischief under $5,000.

Anti-Muslim vandal arrested  The Oshawa Express

----------


## Big Bird

https://www.jihadwatch.org/2017/04/germany-muslim-boys-beat-schoolmate-after-he-tells-them-he-is-jewish

﻿*Germany: Muslim boys beat schoolmate after he tells them he is Jewish*APRIL 11, 2017 9:53 AM BY ROBERT SPENCER

“He endured a campaign of intimidation by Muslim pupils who told him ‘Muslims hate Jews. All Jews are murderers.'”
“You will surely find the most intense of the people in animosity toward the believers to be the Jews…” (Qur’an 5:82)






“German boy beaten, kicked by Muslim schoolmates after telling them he is Jewish,” by Justin Huggler, Telegraph, April 3, 2017:
BERLIN — The case of a British Jewish child forced to leave his Berlin school after being subjected to anti-Semitic violence has provoked outrage and soul-searching in Germany.
The 14-year-old, who cannot be named under child protection laws, was beaten, kicked and threatened with a replica gun after he revealed to fellow pupils that he was Jewish.
He endured a campaign of intimidation by Muslim pupils who told him “Muslims hate Jews. All Jews are murderers.”
His British mother, who asked not to be named to protect the identity of her son, told the The Daily Telegraph the school had done little to stop the bullying.
“They told us this is normal for adolescents from this background, that they’re just trying to find their identity,” she said. “But it shouldn’t be normal. I’ve never experienced such direct anti-Semitism before in all the years I’ve lived in Germany.”…
“In some German mosques, anti-Semitism is being actively encouraged,” said Josef Schuster, head of the Central Council of Jews in Germany.
The boy at the centre of the most recent case was born in London to a German father and British mother, but the family moved to Berlin when he was a baby and he has lived there all his life.
Ironically, his family chose the Friedenauer Gemeinschaftsschule in part because they were attracted to the school’s ethnic mix. The majority of pupils at the school are Muslim.
The trouble started when he attended a class on religion and told his fellow pupils he was Jewish.
“It was natural for him to tell them. It wouldn’t occur to him to hide it,” his mother said. “The next day was his birthday. He was looking forward to going to school – he had this friend and they were planning to rap together.”
But the other child asked her son if he was really Jewish. “He said, ‘Listen, you’re a cool guy, but I can’t be friends with you. Muslims aren’t friends with Jews, ” she said.
The boy was later pushed and threatened. On one occasion, another pupil hit him twice in the back.
The family arranged for the boy’s grandparents – both Holocaust survivors – to give a talk to pupils. But his mother remained dismayed at the lack of support from the school. “They didn’t want to know,” she said.
One older pupil pulled a replica gun on the boy, leading to his parents decided to move him to another school….

----------

Correction (04-12-2017),Knightkore (04-12-2017)

----------


## Correction

Police are looking for a man seen in a *video* attempting to break into the Worcester Islamic Center early Tuesday morning.The  break-in was unsuccessful. In the video, which is time stamped for 3:46  a.m., a man can be seen approaching the building, pulling a parking  sign from its post and carrying it toward the door of the building.  Video from inside the building then shows the man kicking at the glass  windows of the doors multiple times and using the sign to try to pry  open the doors. After some time, the man gives up, with video showing a  car pulling out of the parking lot.

 Police believe the man has visited the Islamic Center before. They  released photographs, taken earlier, of the man they believe was as the  center Tuesday morning.
Anyone with information is asked to call the Detective Bureau at (508) 799-8651.

Video: Attempted break-in at Worcester Islamic Center - News - telegram.com - Worcester, MA

----------


## Knightkore

> Police are looking for a man seen in a *video* attempting to break into the Worcester Islamic Center early Tuesday morning.The  break-in was unsuccessful. In the video, which is time stamped for 3:46  a.m., a man can be seen approaching the building, pulling a parking  sign from its post and carrying it toward the door of the building.  Video from inside the building then shows the man kicking at the glass  windows of the doors multiple times and using the sign to try to pry  open the doors. After some time, the man gives up, with video showing a  car pulling out of the parking lot.
> 
>  Police believe the man has visited the Islamic Center before. They  released photographs, taken earlier, of the man they believe was as the  center Tuesday morning.
> Anyone with information is asked to call the Detective Bureau at (508) 799-8651.
> 
> Video: Attempted break-in at Worcester Islamic Center - News - telegram.com - Worcester, MA


Again.  War.  Islamists declared it.  Surrender or well.....accept combat conditions, we've had to.....

----------


## Correction

*Florida sees dramatic rise in religiously motivated hate crimes*White House Press Secretary Sean Spicer apologized today for remarks he  made Tuesday in which said even Adolf Hitler “didn’t even sink to using  chemical weapons.” When given the chance to clarify, Spicer blundered  again saying that gas was in fact used, but in what he called “Holocaust  centers.”

For decades, Florida has been a choice destination for both U.S.-born  and immigrant populations, making the Sunshine State home to a diverse  population. But lately, religious minority residents have been made to  feel less welcome. This month, a man holding an AK-47 verbally threatened a Muslim  family in Jacksonville, Florida. He was arrested and charged with  aggravated assault with a deadly weapon.
 Wilfredo Ruiz, communications director for the Florida chapter of the  Council on American-Islamic Relations, or CAIR, says incidents like  these – and actual attacks – are concerning.
 “It’s a life-threatening situation. Somebody eliciting racial slurs,  ‘You “f” Muslims. You need to get out of this country,’ while holding a  weapon, it’s no joke,” Ruiz explains. “It’s something very threatening.”


Crime scene tape blocks the site of arson at Darrus Salaam Mosque near Tampa, Florida




Nationwide, the Southern Poverty Law Center documented more than 100  phoned-in bomb threats to Jewish Community Centers in January and  February alone. In March one suspect was arrested – a Jewish citizen of  both Israel and the United States living in Israel

 It’s unclear if authorities suspect he is responsible for all of the  threats. But what is clear is that the spike in anti-Islamic and  anti-Semitic threats and attacks likely won’t end anytime soon.
Florida sees dramatic rise in religiously motivated hate crimes  FSRN

----------


## Knightkore

> *Florida sees dramatic rise in religiously motivated hate crimes*
> 
> White House Press Secretary Sean Spicer apologized today for remarks he  made Tuesday in which said even Adolf Hitler “didn’t even sink to using  chemical weapons.” When given the chance to clarify, Spicer blundered  again saying that gas was in fact used, but in what he called “Holocaust  centers.”
> 
> For decades, Florida has been a choice destination for both U.S.-born  and immigrant populations, making the Sunshine State home to a diverse  population. But lately, religious minority residents have been made to  feel less welcome. This month, a man holding an AK-47 verbally threatened a Muslim  family in Jacksonville, Florida. He was arrested and charged with  aggravated assault with a deadly weapon.
>  Wilfredo Ruiz, communications director for the Florida chapter of the  Council on American-Islamic Relations, or CAIR, says incidents like  these – and actual attacks – are concerning.
>  “It’s a life-threatening situation. Somebody eliciting racial slurs,  ‘You “f” Muslims. You need to get out of this country,’ while holding a  weapon, it’s no joke,” Ruiz explains. “It’s something very threatening.”
> 
> 
> ...




{Well, islamist are still the "masters" of hate crimes.....}

----------

Big Bird (04-12-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

> *Florida sees dramatic rise in religiously motivated hate crimes*
> 
> White House Press Secretary Sean Spicer apologized today for remarks he  made Tuesday in which said even Adolf Hitler “didn’t even sink to using  chemical weapons.” When given the chance to clarify, Spicer blundered  again saying that gas was in fact used, but in what he called “Holocaust  centers.”
> 
> For decades, Florida has been a choice destination for both U.S.-born  and immigrant populations, making the Sunshine State home to a diverse  population. But lately, religious minority residents have been made to  feel less welcome. This month, a man holding an AK-47 verbally threatened a Muslim  family in Jacksonville, Florida. He was arrested and charged with  aggravated assault with a deadly weapon.
>  Wilfredo Ruiz, communications director for the Florida chapter of the  Council on American-Islamic Relations, or CAIR, says incidents like  these – and actual attacks – are concerning.
>  “It’s a life-threatening situation. Somebody eliciting racial slurs,  ‘You “f” Muslims. You need to get out of this country,’ while holding a  weapon, it’s no joke,” Ruiz explains. “It’s something very threatening.”
> 
> 
> ...


Really! After a muslim killed all those people in Florida they don't like muslims anymore? Go figure.

----------

Knightkore (04-12-2017)

----------


## Big Dummy

> *Florida sees dramatic rise in religiously motivated hate crimes*
> 
> White House Press Secretary Sean Spicer apologized today for remarks he  made Tuesday in which said even Adolf Hitler “didn’t even sink to using  chemical weapons.” When given the chance to clarify, Spicer blundered  again saying that gas was in fact used, but in what he called “Holocaust  centers.”
> 
> For decades, Florida has been a choice destination for both U.S.-born  and immigrant populations, making the Sunshine State home to a diverse  population. But lately, religious minority residents have been made to  feel less welcome. This month, a man holding an AK-47 verbally threatened a Muslim  family in Jacksonville, Florida. He was arrested and charged with  aggravated assault with a deadly weapon.
>  Wilfredo Ruiz, communications director for the Florida chapter of the  Council on American-Islamic Relations, or CAIR, says incidents like  these – and actual attacks – are concerning.
>  “It’s a life-threatening situation. Somebody eliciting racial slurs,  ‘You “f” Muslims. You need to get out of this country,’ while holding a  weapon, it’s no joke,” Ruiz explains. “It’s something very threatening.”
> 
> 
> ...


Oh this happened at the mosque that hosted the terror and murder Iranian cleric, whom called for murder of gays specifically , just weeks before the Pulse Nightclub terror attack. The same one the Tsarnov brothers are linked to. Or even the same one the 9-11 terror highjacjers attended. Was it that one @Correction ?

*Arson Suspected at Mosque That Orlando Nightclub Gunman Attended*
Cookies are Not Accepted - New York Times

----------

Big Bird (04-12-2017)

----------


## Correction

> Police are looking for a man seen in a *video* attempting to break into the Worcester Islamic Center early Tuesday morning.The  break-in was unsuccessful. In the video, which is time stamped for 3:46  a.m., a man can be seen approaching the building, pulling a parking  sign from its post and carrying it toward the door of the building.  Video from inside the building then shows the man kicking at the glass  windows of the doors multiple times and using the sign to try to pry  open the doors. After some time, the man gives up, with video showing a  car pulling out of the parking lot.
> 
>  Police believe the man has visited the Islamic Center before. They  released photographs, taken earlier, of the man they believe was as the  center Tuesday morning.
> Anyone with information is asked to call the Detective Bureau at (508) 799-8651.
> 
> Video: Attempted break-in at Worcester Islamic Center - News - telegram.com - Worcester, MA


*Update

**Arrest made in break-in attempt at Worcester Islamic Center*Police Wednesday arrested a man accused of attempting to break into  the Worcester Islamic Center early Tuesday morning after having visited  the East Mountain Street mosque at least twice last week.  Andrew  Burke, 30, of 46 Barnard St., Shrewsbury, was arrested without incident  when Worcester police detectives and Shrewsbury police went to his home  about 4:25 p.m. He was charged with defacement of real or personal  property, attempting to commit a crime (breaking and entering with the  intent to commit a felony) and causing property damage for the purpose  of intimidation.

 The charges stem from a break-in attempt that *was captured on the Islamic Centers surveillance cameras.*
 This  incident and others like it are taken very seriously and will not be  tolerated, Police Chief Steven M. Sargent said in a news release. 
 Representatives of the center expressed relief after police notified them just after 8 p.m. of the arrest.
 Hopefully,  it was isolated and not perpetrated by Islamophobia or anything like  that, Tahir Ali, media and public relations director for the Islamic  Center.
 Video of the unsuccessful break-in, time-stamped 3:46  a.m., shows a man approaching the building, pulling a parking sign from  its post and carrying it toward the door of the building. Video from  inside the building shows the man kicking at the glass windows of the  doors multiple times and using the sign to try to pry open the doors.  After some time, he gives up, with video showing a car pulling out of  the parking lot.
 Muhammad Ramzan, president of the Worcester  Islamic Center, said the incident left members of the mosque uneasy  because the mans behavior, as depicted on the video, sometimes showed  him in a martial arts stance, complete with hand gestures, as he  attempted to break the centers front glass doors. He also spit on the  door, he said.

Arrest made in break-in attempt at Worcester Islamic Center - News - telegram.com - Worcester, MA

----------


## Correction

*Leaders Call for Hate Crimes Investigation into Attack on Milwaukee Muslim Woman*Following  a local television report stating that someone beat and cut a Muslim  woman on Milwaukee's south side early Monday - after demanding she take  off her hijab, the Council on American-Islamic Relations has called  for a hate crimes investigation. Similar calls are coming from the  Milwaukee Muslim Women's Coalition, the local group Voces de la  Frontera and the Interfaith Conference of Greater Milwaukee.
 According to a report on WITI-TV,  the woman was walking home from a prayer service when a man exited a  vehicle near the Islamic Center on 13th and Layton and ordered her to  remove her Islamic head scarf. When she resisted, he reportedly ripped  off the hijab, beat her and cut her jacket and arm. The coalition says  the victim is a single mother in her 50s, and she was hospitalized  afterward, for 24 hours.
 CAIR says such attacks on American Muslims have become nearly a daily occurrence.
 Milwaukee County Supervisor Marina Dimitrijevic released a statement  reading in part, "It's a sad day in America when we have to remind each  other that this country was founded on religious freedom. It's clear  from the account of the survivor that Monday’s attack on a Muslim woman  was a hate crime and motivated by a hatred for her religious beliefs.  That's why I've reached out to District Attorney Chisholm and encouraged  him to prosecute this despicable act as a hate crime."
 Fellow  Supervisor Jason Haas, who represents the neighborhood, is urging  residents to cooperate with police. "I'm extremely concerned about the  safety and well-being of our Muslim neighbors. The brazen attack that  occurred early Monday was not just an attack on one person, or on the  Muslim community - it is an attack on all of us who cherish our freedoms  as Americans. I want to express my sympathy to the woman who was  attacked and her family, I urge anyone with information about this  despicable act to come forward and speak to police. The person who  committed this act must be apprehended so that all of us, especially our  Muslim neighbors, can feel safe again," Haas said via a statement to constituents.

Leaders Call for Hate Crimes Investigation into Attack on Milwaukee Muslim Woman | WUWM

----------


## Big Dummy

> *Leaders Call for Hate Crimes Investigation into Attack on Milwaukee Muslim Woman*
> 
> 
> Following  a local television report stating that someone beat and cut a Muslim  woman on Milwaukee's south side early Monday - after demanding she take  off her hijab, the Council on American-Islamic Relations has called  for a hate crimes investigation. Similar calls are coming from the  Milwaukee Muslim Women's Coalition, the local group Voces de la  Frontera and the Interfaith Conference of Greater Milwaukee.
>  According to a report on WITI-TV,  the woman was walking home from a prayer service when a man exited a  vehicle near the Islamic Center on 13th and Layton and ordered her to  remove her Islamic head scarf. When she resisted, he reportedly ripped  off the hijab, beat her and cut her jacket and arm. The coalition says  the victim is a single mother in her 50s, and she was hospitalized  afterward, for 24 hours.
>  CAIR says such attacks on American Muslims have become nearly a daily occurrence.
>  Milwaukee County Supervisor Marina Dimitrijevic released a statement  reading in part, "It's a sad day in America when we have to remind each  other that this country was founded on religious freedom. It's clear  from the account of the survivor that Mondays attack on a Muslim woman  was a hate crime and motivated by a hatred for her religious beliefs.  That's why I've reached out to District Attorney Chisholm and encouraged  him to prosecute this despicable act as a hate crime."
>  Fellow  Supervisor Jason Haas, who represents the neighborhood, is urging  residents to cooperate with police. "I'm extremely concerned about the  safety and well-being of our Muslim neighbors. The brazen attack that  occurred early Monday was not just an attack on one person, or on the  Muslim community - it is an attack on all of us who cherish our freedoms  as Americans. I want to express my sympathy to the woman who was  attacked and her family, I urge anyone with information about this  despicable act to come forward and speak to police. The person who  committed this act must be apprehended so that all of us, especially our  Muslim neighbors, can feel safe again," Haas said via a statement to constituents.
> 
> Leaders Call for Hate Crimes Investigation into Attack on Milwaukee Muslim Woman | WUWM


Please stop posting CAIR propaganda. And why don't you have an answer for all the terrorism that comes from the Tampa mosque?

----------

Knightkore (04-13-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Please stop posting CAIR propaganda. And why don't you have an answer for all the terrorism that comes from the Tampa mosque?



Put it on ignore and don't respond to any of its post.

----------

Big Bird (04-13-2017),Knightkore (04-13-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

> Put it on ignore and don't respond to any of its post.


But that gives it an open forum to say anything without being called out on it's shit.

----------

Big Dummy (04-13-2017),Knightkore (04-13-2017)

----------


## Big Dummy

> But that gives it an open forum to say anything without being called out on his shit.


That is where I'm at. @Correction has a problem with vandalism but not the terrorists sprouted from the mosque. The FBI needs to find correction and send him to gitanimo for the rest of his pathetic life.

----------

Big Bird (04-13-2017),Knightkore (04-13-2017)

----------


## RMNIXON

> *Anti-Islam Graffiti On Calgary Family's SUV Part Of A Growing Trend: Police*
> 
> 
> A Calgary family's vandalized SUV is the latest example of the city's growing hate-crime graffiti trend.
> According  to Calgary police, graffiti targeting certain ethnicities and religions  is becoming more common. In 2017 alone, police have investigated six  cases, including one high-profile incident where Islamophobic and anti-Semitic phrases were written at a public park.
> 
> This  latest instance occurred Thursday morning. The family woke up to see  the windows of their SUV smashed in and anti-Islam comments written on the vehicle. 
> 
> Calgary police said  it was the only vandalized property in the neighbourhood, and they're  asking anyone with information to come forward.
> ...




False Flag if I ever saw one!

Way too much damage all over and looks so very planned to be that way like a bad stage prop.

----------


## Big Bird

> False Flag if I ever saw one!
> 
> Way too much damage all over and looks so very planned to be that way like a bad stage prop.


And there ain't no broken glass behind that car.

----------


## Big Dummy

> False Flag if I ever saw one!
> 
> Way too much damage all over and looks so very planned to be that way like a bad stage prop.


Which is exactly what I said in post number 666, below. Appropriate isn't it?



> The illiterate muslim scum in France burn the cars to send a message. This can be fixed and looks better in propaganda photos. Want to know how I know it is a hoax? Anyone with enough hate to do this would be sure to spell out FUCK more clear than is-slime. 
> 
>  Massive world wide muslim BS is going down. WAKE the FUCK UP PEOPLE.

----------


## Quark

Well I'm not going to go through all the pages but what harassment of Moslems? I don't see any and remember, I'm NOT a Christian.

----------


## Swedgin

Sorry, but, I have to think that some blog, called "Documenting Oppression Against Muslims", that I have never even heard of before, could possibly be somewhat biased......

The actions are WRONG, of course.

But, I do not think they are as common as many wish to claim.

----------

Correction (04-14-2017)

----------


## Correction

*Residents denounce 'cowards' who distributed racist fliers*                                                                                                                                                                                COVINGTON, Ky. -- Someone dropped off racist fliers in front of  homes in Covington's Peaselburg neighborhood, and the residents are not  happy about it.
It happened in the early morning darkness, with  messages denouncing Muslims and promoting the Ku Klux Klan. The messages  were in plastic bags with a marble inside to keep them from blowing  away. Steve Miliano and Freddie Davis theorized whoever distributed them  did so between midnight and 4 a.m. Thursday.
"I looked at it and read it, got mad," Miliano said. "Called the police."
Residents say Peaselburg is a quiet, welcoming neighborhood and the fliers are totally out of place.
"I  don't think we have any Muslims here in the neighborhood, but they're  as welcome as anybody else," Tony McAllister said. "This is a  multi-cultural neighborhood and everyone gets along."
Lillie Manning called the fliers "wrong in every aspect."
"Whoever takes the time to do this could put their energy somewhere else, like cleaning up the neighborhood," Manning said.
Gary Brown and his wife, Janet, read the fliers and drew one conclusion.
"They're cowards," he said. "If they don't want anybody to see them while they're leaving them, they're cowards."
Karen  Dabdoub of the Council on American-Islamic Relations denounced them as  well. She said free speech is one thing, but threats targeting a  community go too far.
"It's filthy and disgusting, un-American," Dabdoub said. "It's not what this country is about."
Covington  Police Assistant Chief Brian Steffen said that, as distasteful as some  may find the fliers, police are not aware of any crime that has been  committed. He added they plan to monitor the situation and, if it does  escalate into a crime, they will handle it.
"This is clearly the  work of misguided racist individuals who are trying to intimidate the  residents of Covington," said Cincinnati NAACP President Robert E.  Richardson in a news release. "This attempt to promote racism and hate  is repulsive and has no place in our neighborhoods, and it's important  that we speak out and reject the hateful and divisive tactics of the  cowards attempting to spread fear and intolerance."

Covington residents denounce  who distributed racist fliers - WCPO Cincinnati, OH

----------


## Big Bird

﻿*https://www.jihadwatch.org/2017/04/p...-for-blasphemy

Pakistan: Muslim mob screaming Allahu akbar lynches student for blasphemy*

APRIL 14, 2017 9:48 AM BY ROBERT SPENCER

They accused him of being an Ahmadi, which he repeatedly denied, and made him recite the Quran. Then they beat him and murdered another student. In their eyes, all this brutality and violence makes them righteous and blessed by Allah. Western analysts should pause and consider the implications of that. They wont.




Mardan university student lynched by mob over alleged blasphemy: police, by Ali Akbar and Hassan Farhan, Reuters, April 14, 2017:
A 23-year-old student of Abdul Wali Khan University, Mardan was killed and another seriously injured by a vigilante mob for allegedly publishing blasphemous content online, local police said Thursday.
The incident occurred within the university premises. The campus was shut down following the incident until further notice and its hostels vacated to avoid a further escalation of violence.
At least 45 people had been arrested in connection with the incident by Thursday evening, according to Mardan District Police Officer Dr Mian Saeed.
No case had been filed against the two students prior to the incident and police had not been investigating the two on blasphemy charges.
The mob instead seems to have been incited by rumours circulating among the universitys student body.
Mardans Deputy Inspector General (DIG) of Police Mohammad Alam Shinwari said the deceased student, Mashal, had been accused of running Facebook pages which allegedly published blasphemous content.
He was attacked by a large group of students and appears to have succumbed to a gunshot wound, the DIG said.
The charged students then wanted to burn his body, Shinwari said, before police intervened.
An eyewitness at the scene of the incident said Mashal and Abdullah, two Mass Communication students, were attacked because they were believed to be promoting the Ahmadi faith on Facebook.
The eyewitness said a mob of university students first surrounded Abdullah and forced him to recite verses from the Holy Quran. Although he repeatedly denied the accusation that he was an Ahmadi, the students beat him nonetheless.
The police, when alerted, reached the site of the attack and rescued Abdullah, after which the mob set its sights on Mashal, who was in the hostel at the time, the eyewitness said.
Mashal was beaten and shot by the mob and succumbed to the injuries he received.
Video footage of the incident showed Mashal lying on the floor surrounded by men. The student was not moving and his body bore marks of severe torture. Men could be seen kicking his lifeless body and beating it with wooden planks.
Towards the end of the video, he was pulled from his clothes by an unidentified man.
A student requesting anonymity said several leaders of the universitys student bodies were part of the attacking mob.
One of Mashals teachers later told Reuters that he was a passionate and critical student.
He was brilliant and inquisitive, always complaining about the political system of the country, but I never heard him saying anything controversial against the religion, the teacher said.
Police unable to control the situation
University administration official Fayaz Ali Shah confirmed that the mob of students had killed Mashal over allegations of blasphemy.
He said over 20 officers had arrived at the scene, but were unable to control the situation because there were so many students involved.

----------


## Big Bird

https://www.jihadwatch.org/2017/04/p...erusalem-train﻿*


Passover in Israel: Muslim stabs British student to death on Jerusalem train*

It is a shame to see even the Israelis succumbing to the absurd proposition that jihad activity is simply a manifestation of mental illness.

“British student murdered in Jerusalem light rail stabbing,” by Roi Yanovsky, Ynet News, April 14, 2017 (thanks to John):A 23-year-old British student was killed after being stabbed multiple times in the chest in a terror attack at IDF Square on Jerusalem’s light rail on Friday afternoon.
The terrorist was arrested after a number of police officers managed to apprehend him. He was later identified as 57-year-old Jamil Tamimi from the Palestinian neighborhood of Ras al-Amud.
Magen David Adom (MDA) paramedics arrived at the scene to find the woman lying on the ground unconscious after having suffered multiple stab wounds.
Medics carried out first aid emergency treatment on the victim, before she was hurriedly evacuated to the Hadassah Har Hatzofim Medical Center in the capital.
While her condition was originally described as critical, she was pronounced dead shortly after.
In addition, medical teams provided treatment to a 30-year-old pregnant woman who sustained light injuries as the light rail abruptly came to a halt.
A 50-year-old man also suffered light wounds in his leg and chest while trying to escape from the chaos.
The Shin Bet later reported that the terrorist attempted to commit suicide this year by swallowing a razor blade while in hospital. In 2011, he was convicted of sexually assaulting his daughter.
“This is another incident of many in which a Palestinian suffering from mental health or personal issues has chosen to carry out an attack as a way out of his problems,” the Shin Bet statement said.
Jerusalem Police Commander Yoram Halevi said that Tamimi boarded the light rail near the Damascus Gate, spotted his victim and attacked her.
An off-duty policeman heard the screaming and immediately engaged the terrorist until he was placed under arrest. “The terrorist is mentally unstable,” Halevi confirmed.
The attack comes during the holiday of Passover, a period during which security forces have ramped up their level of caution and alertness in anticipation of renewed efforts by terrorists to rock the recent period of comparative stability….

----------


## Correction

*Providence hate crime under investigation*


PROVIDENCE, R.I. — Graffiti laced with ignorant words of hate were found on a community center in Providence Wednesday.
As police search for the person who did it, members say they remain focused on their mission to help immigrants.
Inside  Higher Ground International, a nonprofit in Providence that helps West  African immigrants, its members have been shaken to the core.
The  organization’s goal is to spread love, peace, and equality through out  the community, and its mission is evident every where you look.
However, sometime early Wednesday morning, graffiti was left behind for all to see.
Hateful words were spray painted on the ground and dumpster.
“I  always left the door open to people and now I’m locking the door and  I’m scared and asking who is there. We have people who come here who  have experienced war and now we don't know if someone is going to come  here to hurt,” said Henrietta White-Holder; CEO of Higher Ground  International.
White-Holder started the organization nine years  ago. More than a hundred people across the city turn to her for help and  support.
“I know how it feels when people say go back to where you have come from, because it has been said to me before.”
Volunteers say they have always felt a sense of security here until now.
“There  is a lot of hatred in our country right now and this is an oasis for  anyone who comes through the door and the threaten that oasis and to be  less than a safe place it’s safe for everyone I’m not West African, but I  feel at home here,” said volunteer Kathy Jennison.
Providence police and Mayor Elorza are both investigating.
White-Holder says they are in the process of installing security cameras.
She says no matter what, “this” will not ever get in the way of her main mission.
“Love,  pardon the pun Trump’s hate, and hate doesn’t exist here. We have so  many people who love us so much more than what this hate did to us  yesterday.”
A peace rally is being planned following this hate crime. No word yet when it will take place.
©WLNE-TV / ABC6 2017






Providence hate crime under investigation - ABC6 - Providence, RI and New Bedford, MA News, Weather

----------


## Correction

*Calling Islamophobia A Bad Thing Shouldnt Be Hard. Canada Did It, Yet Congress Still Cant.*Two  resolutions condemning Islamophobia died quietly in the U.S. House of  Representatives at the beginning of January, neither having made it out  of committee. In their year-and-a-half lifespans, they drew only a few  headlines, no debates on the House floor, no protests in the streets.

   The next month there was no such silence in Canada.

 The  author of another anti-Islamophobia resolution stood before the House  of Commons in Ottawa and read aloud a sampling of the thousands of bigoted messages and death threats shed received online.

   We  will burn down your mosques, draper head Muslim, said one message read  by Iqra Khalid, a member of the Liberal Party who represents an Ontario  district. Khalid is a Muslim who was born in Pakistan and immigrated to  Canada as a child.


Kill her and be done with it, read another message. I agree, she is here to kill us. She is sick, and needs to be deported.

 Im not going to help them shoot you, Im going to be there to film you on the ground crying, said another.

 The messages didnt exactly feel like empty threats. Just a month before, a white supremacist had opened fire on a mosque in Quebec, killing six people praying there.  

 As she read the messages, Khalid politely replaced curse words by saying blank.

 Blank you gently with a chainsaw, you camel-humping terrorist incubator blank.  

 Shoot this blank.

 The  horrifying messages, sent to Khalid after she introduced the M-103  resolution in the House of Commons, seemed to prove its premise: that  anti-Muslim hate in Canada was real and scary, and that the government  needed to take a stand.

 M-103  called on all members of Parliament to condemn Islamophobia, collect  information about hate crimes, and create a committee to investigate how  best to combat religious discrimination in Canada. It was not a bill  and did not create a new law.

  Mathieu Belanger/AFP/Getty Images 
  People mourn at a February funeral service for three victims of the Quebec mosque shooting.     Still, its introduction precipitated heated debates,  with some Conservative Party lawmakers taking issue with the word  Islamophobia itself and arguing that the resolution would somehow  stifle free speech.

 If  I think of myself, I am afraid that if ISIS jihadists came over, they  might cut my head off and rape me. Is that Islamophobia? Conservative  MP Marilyn Gladu said. I do not know.

 Gladu and other Conservatives pushed for a different resolution, one that condemned all forms of bigotry.

 Khalid  defined Islamophobia clearly for the House as the irrational hate of  Muslims that leads to discrimination. Liberal MP Mélanie Joly, the  minister of Canadian heritage, called the Conservatives new resolution  weakened and watered down.

 The  Conservatives have brought this motion forward in a cynical attempt to  serve their political purposes and avoid addressing the real issue  concerning Islamophobia, Joly said.

 Anti-Muslim websites were apoplectic over M-103,  claiming that it would both criminalize criticism of Islam and lead to  the implementation of Sharia law in Canada. Such falsehoods fueled tense anti-M-103 protests across the country.

  Creative Touch Imaging Ltd./NurPhoto via Getty Images 
  Canadians protest against M-103 in Toronto, part of a wave of  demonstrations and counter-demonstrations across the country in March.     Meanwhile,  the press churned out over 1,000 news articles about the resolution in  the space of just a few months, according to a search on Lexis-Nexis.

 Finally, in March, the House of Commons, led by its Liberal majority, passed M-103 by  a vote of 201 to 91. Although it was still just a nonbinding  resolution, Khalid had accomplished something significant: a big, messy,  very public discussion about Islamophobia in Canada.

 Thats the discussion that former Rep. Mike Honda (D-Calif.) wanted here in the United States.  

 Honda, who lost his bid for re-election in November, was a co-sponsor of House Resolution 569,  which denounced in the strongest terms the increase of hate speech,  intimidation, violence, vandalism, arson, and other hate crimes targeted  against mosques, Muslims, or those perceived to be Muslim.

 He  chose to sponsor the resolution out of personal experience. He and his  family were among some 120,000 Americans of Japanese ancestry  incarcerated in so-called internment camps during World War II, where  they lived behind barbed wire under the watch of armed guards.

 Honda argued last year that what had happened to his family could happen again   this time to Muslim Americans, who were increasingly scapegoated and  targeted for hateful speech in the wake of the 2015 terror attacks in  Paris and San Bernardino, California. Hate crimes against Muslims rose  67 percent in 2015. While the FBI hasnt released hate crime statistics  for 2016 yet, media reports show Muslims are still being targeted.

Full article: Calling Islamophobia A Bad Thing Shouldn't Be Hard. Canada Did It, Yet Congress Still Can't. | The Huffington Post

----------


## Big Bird

﻿*https://www.infowars.com/study-one-t...is-acceptable/


STUDY: ONE THIRD OF YOUNG MUSLIMS IN FRANCE THINK TERRORISM IS ACCEPTABLE*

*Full report delayed until after the election because it's not "politically correct"*

Paul Joseph Watson | Infowars.com - MARCH 21, 2017 798 Comments 




*A third of young Muslims in France think that terrorism is acceptable a new study has found, with the full report being delayed until after the election because it is not politically correct.*Findings of the study, which canvassed the opinions of 6828 high school students after the 2015 Paris attacks, were presented at a press conference in the French capital by researchers Olivier Galland and Anne Muxel.The results are disturbing but not surprising given attitudes amongst Muslims living in European countries.* A young Muslim is four times more likely to adhere to radical beliefs than a Christian.** 33% of Muslim students consider it acceptable to participate in violent actions for his ideas. In other words, a third are sympathetic towards terrorism.** 20% of Muslim students agreed with the statement that it was acceptable to stand up for your religion with weapons.** 24% of those surveyed refused to fully condemn the Charlie Hebdo killings.** 21% of those surveyed refused to fully condemn the Bataclan theater massacre during which 89 people were killed as part of the wider November 13 Paris attack that claimed 130 lives.*It is worth emphasizing that the percentage of young Muslims who refused to condemn Charlie Hebdo and the November 13 massacre are likely to be much higher than the numbers listed above given that those results are representative of the entire sample, and Muslims make up just 25% of the sample.When asked if these attitudes could be due to economic and social factors or a sense of victimisation, the researchers responded that membership in the Muslim religion is the most predictive factor, notes Westmonster.The results were not very politically correct, remarked French journalist Gurvan Le Guellec, while others at the press conference expressed concern about the timing, noting that the full report would not be released until after the election.Left-wing newspaper Le Monde slammed the researchers for opening Pandoras box by simply relating the facts of the study.However, the results are in line with previous polls such as a 2006 Pew Global Attitudes study which found that 42% of Muslims aged 18-29 thought that suicide bombings were sometimes justified.The study vindicates the concerns of the majority of Europeans who, when asked in a recent Royal Institute of International Affairs survey, said they would like to see a total ban on Muslim immigration.

----------


## Big Bird

*ISIS Goat Fucker Cartoon*

----------


## Rutabaga

> *Providence hate crime under investigation*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PROVIDENCE, R.I. — Graffiti laced with ignorant words of hate were found on a community center in Providence Wednesday.
> As police search for the person who did it, members say they remain focused on their mission to help immigrants.
> ...


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Big Bird (04-14-2017),East of the Beast (04-15-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

*http://www.foxnews.com/world/2017/04...me-nomads.html

Middle Eastern Christians forced to become nomads


*



One of the effects of increasing Christian persecution in the Middle East is the creation of a diaspora.
                                                                Many believers are left with no choice but to make  the perilous journey to Europe in the hopes of landing a spot in one of  many over-crowded migrant camps. Others choose to wander the region as  nomads, with no reassurance that they will be able to return to their  homelands any time soon.
                                                                The Nineveh Plain region, also known as the Plain of  Mosul, has been the ancestral homeland of Assyrian-Chaldean-Syriac  Christians, Yazidis and other minorities -- all of whom were under  attack from ISIS once the terror group started to control the region in  2014.
                                                                The Christian population in Iraq has plummeted from  1.5 million in 2003 to current estimates of 275,000 and could be  permanently gone within five years, if no action is taken, according to  a November 2015 report from Aid to the Church in Need, an international Catholic charity.
                                                                The dwindling numbers are due to genocide, religious  refugees fleeing to other countries, internal displacement and others  disavowing their faith.
                                                                It has been estimated that a dozen Christian families  fled Iraq each day during the ISIS occupation of the northern half of  the country. Christians who have managed to escape ISIS have fled to  places like Europe and Lebanon. Others simply wandered the region  avoiding U.N.-operated refugee camps for fear that Muslim refugees in  the camps would target them.
                    Many of those who have been displaced want to return to their homeland and see the Nineveh Plain as the cradle of their faith.
                Unless the global community gets involved, we will  witness the loss of Christian witnesses in a land that is biblically  significant, Elijah Brown, executive vice president for religious  advocacy organization 21st Century Wilberforce, told Fox News.
                                In Syria, where groups like Aid to the Church in Need  has sent $9 million in aid to help Christians driven from small towns  north of Damascus, an estimated 15,000 Eastern Orthodox Christians left  their villages in 2015 to seek refuge in cities like Homs, Zaidal and  Fairouzeh.
                                In northern Sinai, Coptic Christians have been  fleeing their homeland in droves because of the militant threats in  recent years. The Coptic community, which numbered up to 5,000 in 2010,  has now dwindled to fewer than 1,000, according to the Associated Press.  There are no official statistics on the number of Christians in cities  or across the region.
                                 Last month was particularly horrific for the Sinais  Copts as ISIS began a siege of the northern Mediterranean city of Al  Arish. The recent demand from ISIS for the Copts on the peninsula to be  killed has resulted in more than 100 families fleeing the region.
                                                                My whole life is in Al Arish, Monica, a college student whose family is from the city, said to Fox News last month. My friends. My church. Everything. All of my life is there.
                                                                Monica, who asked at the time that that her surname  not be published, was forced to flee Al Arish along with her family  after ISIS fighters threatened to kill her brother  simply because he  was Christian.
                                                                Many fled the city after the violent incidents  increased in 2017, seeking refuge in the city of Ismailia, about six  hours from Al Arish on the banks if the Suez canal or in the immediate  region surrounding the capital city of Cairo.

----------

Big Dummy (04-14-2017),Rutabaga (04-14-2017)

----------


## Correction

*Man charged after windows smashed at Ottawa mosque, Islam Care Centre*  			 			Ottawa police say a 27-year-old man was charged with mischief  after a mosque and Islam Care Centre were vandalized earlier this week. 
  At least one window was smashed at the Islam Care Centre on Somerset  Street West. On Friday, a piece of cardboard covered part of the broken  window on the door to the main entrance. A notice on the building says  it is monitored by 24-hour video surveillance. 
  A window is smashed at the Islam Care Centre  375 Somerset St W. in Ottawa on Friday, April 14, 2017. (Laurie  Trudel/Radio-Canada)

  A window at the Ottawa Mosque on Northwestern Avenue was also shattered. Both incidents happened on Wednesday. 
  In a media release, police said they received a phone call on  Wednesday from a man who wanted to turn himself in and that during the  arrest he allegedly assaulted one of the arresting officers.
  The man was later charged with two counts of mischief and one count of assaulting a police officer. 
*'Distressing' that buildings were vandalized: OMA president*  Ottawa Muslim Association president Naeem Malik said in a statement on the mosque's website that no injuries were reported. 
  "It's always distressing to see our places of worship targeted in  this hateful way. We call on the police to investigate these incidents  as potential hate crimes," Malik said. "We know that such acts do not  represent the sentiments of our fellow Ottawa neighbours and community  members." 
  Omar Mahfoudhi, executive director of the Islam Care Centre, was also  quoted in the statement, urging residents to report suspicious  activities to the police. 
  Ottawa police did not say whether or not the vandalism is being investigated as a hate crime. 
  On Tuesday, the Ottawa Police Service announced residents are now able to report hate crimes on its website. 
  Earlier this year, the city saw a spate of racist and  Islamophobic graffiti attacks targeting multiple mosques and other  religious buildings. A 17-year-old boy was charged in those incidents  and has since pleaded guilty to the crimes. 
  Following the attacks, dozens of people formed a human chain around  the Ottawa Mosque to show solidarity with the local Muslim community. 

Man charged after windows smashed at Ottawa mosque, Islam Care Centre - Ottawa - CBC News

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> *Man charged after windows smashed at Ottawa mosque, Islam Care Centre*
> 
>                            Ottawa police say a 27-year-old man was charged with mischief  after a mosque and Islam Care Centre were vandalized earlier this week. 
>   At least one window was smashed at the Islam Care Centre on Somerset  Street West. On Friday, a piece of cardboard covered part of the broken  window on the door to the main entrance. A notice on the building says  it is monitored by 24-hour video surveillance. 
>   A window is smashed at the Islam Care Centre  375 Somerset St W. in Ottawa on Friday, April 14, 2017. (Laurie  Trudel/Radio-Canada)
> 
>   A window at the Ottawa Mosque on Northwestern Avenue was also shattered. Both incidents happened on Wednesday. 
>   In a media release, police said they received a phone call on  Wednesday from a man who wanted to turn himself in and that during the  arrest he allegedly assaulted one of the arresting officers.
>   The man was later charged with two counts of mischief and one count of assaulting a police officer. 
> ...


 :Flames:  :Blahblah:  :Blahblah:  :Blahblah:  :Blahblah:  :Flames:  :Flames:  :Spam1:  :Spam1:  :Sign7:  :Spam4:  :Deadhorse:  :Deadhorse:  :Deadhorse: 



I can only say that you must love moolsums. Love, love, love mooslums

----------

Big Bird (04-15-2017)

----------


## Correction

*Extremist convicted of plot to attack Muslims will remain in custody until sentencing*

A 65-year-old man convicted of planning to attack a Muslim community  will remain behind bars in DeKalb County, Ala., until his sentencing  hearing next month, a federal judge ruled Friday.
  Robert Doggart was so convinced Islamberg, N.Y., posed a threat to  American safety in 2015 that he was willing "to die either to stop that  threat or bring public attention to it," U.S. District Court Judge  Curtis Collier wrote.
  Because jurors found Doggart guilty in February — and stripped his  presumption of innocence — the former Tennessee Valley Authority  engineer had to prove that he's not a threat to public safety to be free  before his May 31 sentencing hearing.
  But he didn't, Collier said.
  "Defendant has done nothing to address the Court's concern that  [Doggart] would see any release pending sentencing as his last  opportunity to carry out the intentions he wrote about and discussed at  length during the months before his arrest," he wrote.
  Doggart's defense attorneys declined to comment Friday. They have  said their client has numerous medical conditions that he needs to treat  at home. For about a year and a half before trial, Doggart was on house  arrest on Signal Mountain in Sequatchie County.
  U.S. Assistant Attorney Perry Piper, who prosecuted Doggart with  Saeed Mody, a civil rights attorney from the U.S. Department of Justice,  could not comment on Friday's development.
  At his trial, federal prosecutors said Doggart tried to recruit  people from militia sites to attack Islamberg and burn down its mosque.  Eventually he came to the attention of the FBI, which wiretapped his  phones and followed him across Tennessee and into South Carolina as he  planned his mission.
  The FBI arrested Doggart in April 2015, and jurors convicted him of  one count of solicitation to commit arson of a building, one count of  solicitation to commit a civil rights violation, and two counts of  making a threat in interstate commerce. There was no evidence that  Islamberg was planning an attack, according to law enforcement.
  He faces up to 10 years for each charge.
  In late February, the defense asked Collier to dismiss Doggart's  convictions because his speech could not be taken seriously and he  therefore was not a "true threat."
 Islamophobe humiliated.

 Collier still needs to rule on that motion. After that, a federal  probation officer will provide a presentencing report for the judge to  consider before pronouncing sentence.


Extremist convicted of plot to attack Muslims will remain in custody until sentencing | Times Free Press

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> *Extremist convicted of plot to attack Muslims will remain in custody until sentencing*
> 
> A 65-year-old man convicted of planning to attack a Muslim community  will remain behind bars in DeKalb County, Ala., until his sentencing  hearing next month, a federal judge ruled Friday.
>   Robert Doggart was so convinced Islamberg, N.Y., posed a threat to  American safety in 2015 that he was willing "to die either to stop that  threat or bring public attention to it," U.S. District Court Judge  Curtis Collier wrote.
>   Because jurors found Doggart guilty in February — and stripped his  presumption of innocence — the former Tennessee Valley Authority  engineer had to prove that he's not a threat to public safety to be free  before his May 31 sentencing hearing.
>   But he didn't, Collier said.
>   "Defendant has done nothing to address the Court's concern that  [Doggart] would see any release pending sentencing as his last  opportunity to carry out the intentions he wrote about and discussed at  length during the months before his arrest," he wrote.
>   Doggart's defense attorneys declined to comment Friday. They have  said their client has numerous medical conditions that he needs to treat  at home. For about a year and a half before trial, Doggart was on house  arrest on Signal Mountain in Sequatchie County.
>   U.S. Assistant Attorney Perry Piper, who prosecuted Doggart with  Saeed Mody, a civil rights attorney from the U.S. Department of Justice,  could not comment on Friday's development.
> ...


So . . . what are you trying to say? A you trying to make a point, with all this trash you're posting that mooslums are just as bad as US citizens?

You will obviously fail. NOTHING, I repeat, NOTHING is as bad as a mooslum jihadist. 

Let me put it this way, If those mooslum scums had stayed away or at least minded their own business, doyou think these Americans would have sought them out for what they received?

----------

Big Bird (04-16-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

https://www.jihadwatch.org/2017/04/cairo-muslims-invoked-allahs-wrath-on-christians-over-loudspeakers-before-palm-sunday-church-jihad-attacks

﻿*Cairo: Muslims invoked Allahs wrath on Christians over loudspeakers before Palm Sunday church jihad attacks*

Coptic Christians in Egypt, whove been targeted in a number of recent terror attacks, have said that for years Muslim imams were allowed to preach hatred and violence against Christians to the public over loudspeakers.

It is all too common for imams to preach hatred and violence against Christians. Even on Western soil, the jihad doctrine is being preached in many mosques and Islamic centres against Christians, Jews, infidels, apostates and gays.
Devout Muslims recite the Fatiha 17 times a day, rejecting of Christians and Jews; this becomes a security threat when mixed in with jihadist doctrine. The Fatiha (sura 1 of the Quran) states:Guide us to the straight path, the path of those upon whom You have bestowed favor, not of those who have evoked [Your] anger or of those who are astray.The influential Sunni scholar Ibn Kathir explained this passage in this way:The two paths He described here are both misguidedthe two paths are the paths of the Christians and Jews, a fact that the believer should beware of so that he avoids them. The path of the believers is knowledge of the truth and abiding by it. In comparison, the Jews abandoned practicing the religion, while the Christians lost the true knowledge. This is why anger descended upon the Jews, while being described as led astray is more appropriate of the Christians.Ibn Kathir explains regarding another Quran verse that those whom Allah has cursed and with whom He became angry were transformed into apes and pigs (cf. Quran 5:60).
Christians and Jews accordingly are rejected by Allah and worthy of his wrath. Years ago, Wahhabis drew criticism for adding to the Fatiha such as the Jews and such as the Christians into parenthetical glosses on this passage in Qurans printed in Saudi Arabia.
It is appalling to learn of the hate blared over loudspeakers by imams invoking Allahs wrath on Christians in the name of Islam just before the deadly church attacks in Cairo, but that hatred and intolerance are commonplace.
Muslims Invoked Gods Wrath on Christians Over Loudspeakers Before Church Terror Attacks, by Stoyan Zaimov, Christian Post, April 13, 2017:Coptic Christians in Egypt, whove been targeted in a number of recent terror attacks, have said that for years Muslim imams were allowed to preach hatred and violence against Christians to the public over loudspeakers.
Michel Fahmy, a resident of Cairo, told AFP in a report on Wednesday that local imams would blare sermons over loudspeakers from mosques invoking Gods wrath on Christians.
In mosques there are prayers to harm Christians, Fahmy said, noting that some sermons are specifically targeted against Islams enemies.
They incite to violence, youths are being filled with hatred against us and acting on it, the 50-year-old souvenir shop owner added.
It concerns us all. It leads to terrorism and to Christians being targeted.
Forty-five people were massacred in twin Palm Sunday bombings in Alexandria and Tanta last week, which was claimed by the Islamic State terror group.
There have been numerous other attacks in recent months and years as well, including a Dec. 11, 2016, suicide bombing at a Cairo church, just weeks before Christmas.
Last Sundays massacre was so devastating that it is forcing some churches to cancel their Easter celebrations, with the the Minya Coptic Orthodox Diocese announcing that it will limit its events to just liturgical prayers without any festive manifestations.
Fahmy suggested that part of the problem is the way young people are educated.
Society does not teach youths that Muslims and Copts are brothers and of the same nation, upbringing plays a big role he said.
Lillian Anis, another Copt who works in a clothing store, noted that Muslims and Christians attend different religious classes, and it is usually the Copts who are looked down upon.
The problem starts at school where children are treated differently, Anis said.
In school some refused to speak to me because I was a Christian, she added.
Still, there have been instances of Muslims who have defended Christians directly in the line of fire, including a Muslim police officer who was killed in the terror attack on Palm Sunday.
Brigadier General Nagwa El-Haggar was reportedly guarding the entrance to St. Marks Coptic Orthodox Cathedral in Alexandria on Sunday.
The Egyptian Interior Ministry revealed earlier this week that Al-Haggar died heroically as she rushed to aid her colleagues to prevent a suicide bomber from entering the church. The terrorist detonated his bomb outside, which killed Al-Haggar, along with other police officers.
Al-Haggar is considered the first woman to be killed during duty in the female police force in the history of the Interior Ministry, a security source told Egyptian media.
Despite the horrific attacks they have faced, Coptic Christians remain emboldened by their faith, other reports have said.
A video posted on Facebook following the Palm Sunday bombings showed hundreds of Copts, who make up only 10 percent of the population, enthusiastically chanting the Nicene Creed in Arabic outside of a church.
The Copts are an inspiring group that has been under so much pressure for their faith and yet they are standing strong and really showing the love of Jesus in the face of great opposition, David Curry, president of Open Door USA, told The Christian Post.
Curry said that they are determined to celebrate Holy Week, to celebrate Easter and keep the focus on Jesus.

----------


## Big Bird

http://www.breitbart.com/national-security/2017/04/16/easter-2017-christians-most-persecuted-group-in-the-world/
* ﻿**Easter 2017, Christians Most Persecuted Group in the World*

_613_




 *In many parts of the world, Christians gathering to celebrate Christs resurrection do so with the knowledge that any day their faith could cost them their lives as it has for thousands of their brothers and sisters.*

On Palm Sunday, twin bombings by jihadists at two Egyptian churches killed at least 45 worshippers and wounded more than 100 others in the latest of a long string of deadly attacks targeting Christians throughout the world.The attacks were directed specifically to Christian in their houses of worship to avoid any ambiguity regarding the intent. As has been noted, this was an attack on Christians simply because they are Christians.On Saturday, the Pakistan military said it has thwarted a major terrorist attack against Christians planned for Easter Sunday after a successful overnight raid just hours after Christians celebrated Good Friday services.On Easter Sunday 2016, an Islamist militant took the lives of more than 70 people and injured over 320 more after detonating his suicide vest in a park in Lahore that was full of Christian families celebrating the feast. Among the victims are more than 30 small children, who at the time of the blast were playing sports and outdoor games in the Gulshan-e-Iqbal Park.During the last calendar year, some 90,000 Christians were killed for their faith across the globe, making Christians by far the most persecuted group in the world, according to a study from the Turin-based Center for Studies on New Religions (CESNUR).The director of CESNUR, Dr. Massimo Introvigne, told Breitbart News that whereas atheistic communist regimes were the greatest persecutors of Christians in the last century, Islamic ultra-fundamentalism has taken its place as the number-one agent of persecution.The Centers findings corroborate those of other scholars and human rights groups. According to the 2016 World Watch List, for example, published by the Open Doors organization, nine out of the top ten countries where Christians suffer extreme persecution had populations that are at least 50 percent Muslim.Their 2016 report revealed that Islamic extremism is by far the most significant persecution engine of Christians in the world today and that 40 of the 50 countries on the World Watch List are affected by this kind of persecution.During the year, nearly one-third of the Christians killed for their faith were executed at the hands of Islamic extremists such as the Islamic State or Boko Haram.While tens of thousands of Christians are killed for their faith, Introvigne said, they are just the tip of the iceberg and much persecution takes place on a daily basis that never makes news.Along with the enormous number of deaths, a great many more Christiansas many as 600 millionwere prevented from practicing their faith in 2016.On Easter 2015, Pope Francis reminded the world that there are more Christian martyrs in the present age than even in the first centuries, when the Roman Empire attempted to eliminate all followers of the nascent religion.Calling for tangible help in the defense and protection of our brothers and sisters who are persecuted, exiled, killed, and beheaded just for being Christians, Francis told a crowd of tens of thousands in St. Peters Square that todays martyrs are more numerous than in the first centuries.

----------

Big Dummy (04-16-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

https://www.jihadwatch.org/2017/04/south-dakota-muslim-brandishes-weapons-quran-outside-christian-conference-says-be-fking-terrified-isnt-arrested#comments
* Click on the link to watch this ass hole's video
* ﻿*South Dakota Muslim brandishes weapons, Qur’an outside Christian conference, says “Be f**king terrified,” isn’t arrested*

“And prepare against them whatever you are able of power and of steeds of war by which you may strike terror in the enemy of Allah and your enemy and others besides them whom you do not know, whom Allah knows…” (Qur’an 8:60)

Why wasn’t he arrested? Are South Dakota police so terrified of appearing “Islamophobic” that they’re afraid to arrest a man brandishing numerous weapons while making repeated declarations of “Be scared” and “Be terrified” because he is a Muslim? If he were a “right-wing extremist” do you think he would have been arrested? So do I.

“Muslim Not Arrested For Showing 3 Pistols & 2 Assault Weapons in Threatening Video From Parking Lot of A Worldview Weekend,” by Brannon Howse, Worldview Weekend, April 17, 2017 (thanks to the Geller Report):On Sunday night, April 9, 2017, we held our Worldview Weekend rally in Sioux Falls, South Dakota. This was the first of five cities in five nights. I founded Worldview Weekend in 1993 and have hosted over 300 such conferences in hundreds of cities throughout America. This evening, however, and the next five conferences would be like nothing I have ever experienced.
Apparently an Islamic group in Sioux Falls held an event about 10 days before we arrived. The local paper reported that:
Taneeza Islam, a local immigration lawyer and organizer for the local Muslim community, mentioned the upcoming talk during a panel on hate crimes Thursday at the downtown library in Sioux Falls. She cited speakers like Howse and Hadian as part of a prejudicial undercurrent that inspires fear among ethnic minorities nationwide.
We were informed by the Sioux Falls Police Department that the Islamic Center of Sioux Falls South Dakota had filed for a permit to protest outside our Worldview Weekend rally. Joining me would be my friend, Shahram Hadian. Shahram is a former Muslim from Iran. Shahram’s father was a high ranking military official in the Iranian military. He had the foresight, as a moderate Muslim, to see that Iran was about to go from being a secular government to being an Islamic government with the fall of the Shah and the revolution of Ayatollah Khomeini in 1979. Six weeks before the fall of the Shah, the Hadian family fled Iran.
Today Shahram is a Christian pastor. The ministry I founded now produces and distributes the television program of Shahram Hadian, along with the television program of former Egyptian, Usama Dakdok.
We are one of the few broadcast outlets that has had the courage and commitment to produce the television programs of these two men that are trying to warn America about the threat of Islam and Sharia that will fundamentally transform America and bring persecution to Christians, Jews, moderate Muslims, atheists, homosexuals, and anyone that does not submit to their ideology. If you doubt me, then look at what is happening in Europe. What is occurring in Europe now will be common place in America in less than ten years.
Shahram’s talk in Sioux Falls was titled, “Sabotaging America: Islam’s March Toward Supremacy.” My talk was titled,“The Growing Global Persecution of Christians,” and highlighted how Islamic Centers, Neo-Marxists, Neo-Evangelicals, The Vatican and globalists are working together to subvert our immigration laws and transform America. The goal includes change through conflict and a diffused and dispersed disintegration of the American Republic. Would could be opposed to such presentations? Well we were about to find out in Sioux Falls.
I believe the useful idiots in the fake news media fanned the flames that led to what was about to occur. We knew protestors would be on hand, and so to protect the 500 plus in attendance at our conference, we hired four off duty police officers. We had people standing and sitting on the floors as the hotel conference center ran out of chairs.
Shahram spoke first and then a few minutes into my talk a self-described Muslim man stood at the back of the auditorium and filmed his Koran for about 45 seconds before panning the crowd. We later found out he was live streaming on Facebook.
One of our off duty police officers approached this man that was holding a Koran, filming our event and wearing a T-shirt that said he was a Muslim. The officer asked the man to stop filming as we had announced at the beginning of the conference that no audio or video recording would be permitted. Upon being approached, the man announced immediately that he was leaving. The officer asked him if he had a concealed weapon on his person to which he said he did. The man also told the officer he was live streaming on Facebook. When the officer asked his name he told the officer “John Smith, the Muslim John Smith.” The Muslim man then proceeded out to his car in the parking lot where he filmed two more Facebook live videos. He was clearly angry and discussed that Shahram and I were promoting books. He seemed very upset with the resources he saw on our resource tables. He then began showing the camera 3 pistols, two assault weapons, and what appeared to be an extended magazine. With the brandishing of each weapon to the camera he said “be scared” or “be terrified.” In fact, he said “be terrified” twice. Now how is that not a terroristic threat? Please remember, he is in the parking lot of our Christian conference that is being attended by some 500 men, women and children. The attendees included a state representative and a state senator.
Click here to watch our one-hour TV program that includes the clips posted by this Muslim man
Click here to watch the shorter 20 minute TV program
As I spoke I could tell something was up because of the body language and clearly increased vigilance of the off duty police officers that my organization had hired. Upon the completion of my keynote presentation, I approached one of the officers and asked if everything was O.K. He said that something had occurred and he would brief me at the end of the evening. As I walked down the hall, I ran into another officer and I asked him for details of what had occurred. The off duty officer informed me that a Muslim man had come into our conference and then went out into the parking lot and filmed some very disturbing videos that were on his Facebook page and that I should watch them. Please remember that our conference still had at least another 90 minutes to go before we would conclude and depart from the facility.
I was shocked the Muslim man was not arrested for making what appears to me, and the many lawyers and law enforcement officials from across the country that have watched the videos, to be a threat for the purpose of fear. Remember in his videos made in the parking lot he tells us to “be afraid” and “be terrified” as he flashes his weapons and ammunition to the camera that was live streaming on Facebook….




EDIT:
I found the video on YouTube

----------


## Correction

*Man rips headscarf off 14-year-old Muslim girl at Perimeter Mall*

14-year-old girl was outside Maggianos Little Italy on Friday when the man called her a terrorist and ripped off her hijab.

Cops vow action after man rips hijab off Muslim girl at Perimeter Mall

----------


## Big Bird

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-39636104

*Gunman kills three people at random in Fresno*





Police say that three people were killed and one was wounded when a gunman opened fire in downtown Fresno on Tuesday morning.

Suspected  attacker Kori Ali Muhammad, 39, *shouted "God is great" in Arabic* as  police tackled and then arrested him, Police Chief Jerry Dyer said.

Chief Dyer told reporters the shooting spree was a "random act of violence".
The suspect was wanted for the murder of a motel security guard who was unarmed when he was killed on Thursday.
"There  is every reason to believe he acted alone," Chief Dyer said, adding  that there is no evidence so far to suspect a terrorism motive.
All  four gunshot victims on Tuesday were white men, the Sacramento Bee  reports, and Chief Dyer said that Mr Muhammad had displayed an anger  against white people in Facebook posts.

         "He does not like white people, and he has anti-government sentiments", the chief said, adding that the FBI had been alerted.
The shooting began around 10:45 local time near the headquarters for Catholic Charities.
In less than a minute, 16 shots were fired, authorities say.
Witnesses said they saw a man carrying a large handgun, who reloaded it several times between shots.
The gunman then fired at a utility vehicle belonging to the Pacific Gas and Electric Company, killing the passenger.
Government offices, including the Fresno County Courthouse, have been placed on lockdown as a precaution.

----------

Big Dummy (04-18-2017)

----------

